# General Discussion > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  The Boring Thread

## Tom Frohman

Well,  Anything would be better than all this war drivel so I'm going to talk about my uncle who lost his nose. One day he woke up and it was gone. We looked under the bed and under the sheets. We couldn't find it anywhere.  

Of course you probably ask "didn't have a nose? How did he smell?" 

Answer: terrible.

----------


## Andreas Masur

Well...I have heard about such things before...did he have a Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster before he went to bed?

I have a friend and it happened to him as well. Fortunately he only had half of the drink so only the left side of the nose is gone. Since then we are trying to figure out why it happened. The first assumptions led to an error while mixing up the drink. But according to the Encyclopaedia Galactica he did everything right.

So, if you have any hints what it could have been...you are more then welcome to support us in our search...  :Big Grin:

----------


## CBasicNet

This thread is so interesting!!

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Andreas Masur_ 
> Well...I have heard about such things before...did he have a Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster before he went to bed?


Yes, what a coincidence. It kind of reminds me of the week I spent a year in Philadelphia.......

----------


## SolarFlare

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmfudge!

----------


## Tom Frohman

Doesn't fudge come from Hershey, PA not Philadelphia, PA?

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Doesn't fudge come from Hershey, PA not Philadelphia, PA?


Yes, Hershey is one of the nation's leading chocolate manufacturers (and theirs tastes the best), but I am currently eating some "cookies and cream" fudge.  Since this is the "Boring thread," I figured I'd bore you all by telling you what I'm eating.

----------


## Tom Frohman

I'd prefer a gross grilled cheese sandwich.



The word.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> 
> Yes, Hershey is one of the nation's leading chocolate manufacturers (and theirs tastes the best), but I am currently eating some "cookies and cream" fudge.  Since this is the "Boring thread," I figured I'd bore you all by telling you what I'm eating.


Isn't Hersey park in hersey? You never know these days...It's sunny outside and 42f ablbeit 35 with wind chill, but it's a snowing...70f on thursday...weather don't cha just love it....hows that for boring....

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I'd prefer a gross grilled cheese sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> The word.


Grilled cheese sandmiches and ketchup...yum..now I'm hungry

----------


## Tom Frohman

Three tablespoons of dry corn starch make a filling afternoon snack.

----------


## Gabriel Fleseriu

The left-front wheel of my car is loosing air...I have to punp it up every three days or so. And it's also time to wash that dang car, you nearly cannot tell what colour it originally has.

----------


## Tom Frohman

That's it! You have achieved it. Total mastery of a boring post!


You are now qualified to become a boring mill operator.

----------


## M Owen

Why is the sky blue and clouds white or grey? What is the difference between GREY and GRAY besides the difference of 1 vowel? My truck is running fine now ... I feel so happy ... :Big Grin:   Ah, sarcasm at it's best ...


- Mike

----------


## Gabriel Fleseriu

Have you noticed the simmilatity between the most HTML tags and the order of construction and destruction of automatic objects in C++? My dog doesn't want to hear about this, so I though you will...

----------


## SolarFlare

As soon as I have had my lunch today, I will conquer more of the omnibetaverse.  (32% complete)

----------


## Andreas Masur

> _Originally posted by Gabriel Fleseriu_ 
> The left-front wheel of my car is loosing air...I have to punp it up every three days or so.


Well...may be you should change the wheel...from left-front to back-right for example...could make it more interesting...  :Cool:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> As soon as I have had my lunch today, I will conquer more of the omnibetaverse.  (32% complete)


Sorry, solarflare. I'm going to have to disqualify your post. It is too interesting  :Smilie:

----------


## SolarFlare

What?  I didn't hear you.  I was too busy making sure the shoelace on my left shoe was correctly centered.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> What?  I didn't hear you.  I was too busy making sure the shoelace on my left shoe was correctly centered.


whew, that is more like it.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Andreas Masur_ 
> 
> Well...may be you should change the wheel...from left-front to back-right for example...could make it more interesting...


That requires too much work  :Smilie:  So does getting a new tire. That's why you use a product like fix-a-flat. But then you lose the excersie benifets.

----------


## Andreas Masur

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> That requires too much work  So does getting a new tire.


Well...that is a point...  :Cool:

----------


## Andreas Masur

Oh and by the way...did you know that if you are sitting in an empty room and there is no noise at all, that it is pretty silent then in there?  :Confused:

----------


## galathaea

_*** galathaea rotates the breakfast fork 41.6 degrees from magnetic north, and states, almost expectantly, "check." ***

*** kibbitzer#1 mutters quietly in the corner, "breakfast fork?" ***_

----------


## SolarFlare

This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This is a test of the emergency post system.
This concludes the test of the eps.
Have a nice day.

----------


## Gabriel Fleseriu

I should delete the previous post.
I should delete the previous post.
I should delete the previous post.
I should delete the previous post.
I should delete the previous post.
I should delete the previous post.
I should delete the previous post.
I should delete the previous post.
I should delete the previous post.
I should delete the previous post.
I should delete the previous post.
I should delete the previous post.
Have a nice day.

----------


## souldog

What are you afraid of?
What are you afraid of?
What are you afraid of?
What are you afraid of?
What are you afraid of?
What are you afraid of?
What are you afraid of?
What are you afraid of?
What are you afraid of?
What are you afraid of?
What are you afraid of?
What are you afraid of?
What are you afraid of?
What are you afraid of?
Do it

----------


## Gabriel Fleseriu

You.
You.
You.
You.
You.
You.
You.
You.
You.
You.
You.

----------


## souldog

Yes, I am pretty intimidating. :Wink:

----------


## Simon666

Seems empty in here. I'm reading echoes.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> Seems empty in here. I'm reading echoes.


I don't think that's why it seems empty in here  :Wink:  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> 
> I don't think that's why it seems empty in here


Solar, Simon!  Thinking is not allowed here.

----------


## SolarFlare

That's why I said I *don't* think.

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Solar, Simon!  Thinking is not allowed here.


I think I never even said "I think" in here. Oh wait, I just did twice.

----------


## SolarFlare

punctuation and capital letters are too exciting for the boring thread if you want it to be boring you must drop these and then it will seem like you are droning on and on with no inflection in your typing voice dont you agree

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> punctuation and capital letters are too exciting for the boring thread if you want it to be boring you must drop these and then it will seem like you are droning on and on with no inflection in your typing voice dont you agree


That was boring.

----------


## souldog

maybe all capitols and exclamation points would be better.  Overly exuberant people are pretty darn boring.

----------


## galathaea

NOTHINGNESS NEGATES EXISTENTS INTO EXISTENCE!  ITS QUITE A NONVIOLENT PROCESS! FOR DETAILS, SEE SARTRE!

----------


## souldog

I HAVE A BURNING NEED TO SEE MY EYES!  CAN WE FOREVER ONLY PEER INTO A REFLECTION OF OR SOULS!

----------


## SolarFlare

Oh man.  Talk about boring.  Some people drone on and on and on not knowing when to stop.  It's like they have no common decency for the well-being of the listeners.  They think they're not wasting your time when they talk forever, but really they are, because they just never stop.  People like that are really boring.  Talking forver and ever, just saying the same thing over and over, maybe switching a word or two to make it seem different.  But they're just repeating themselves.  Being redundant.  When I hear a person like that talk, I want to just leave, but it's like I can't, they have some sort of mind trick that makes me read until the end.  I really hate people like that.  They tempt you to listen further and there's nothing really to say.  Or maybe there is, but they've already said it ten times.  What a waste.  I hate people like that.  Don't know when to end.  Hate 'em.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Oh man.  Talk about boring.  Some people drone on and on and on not knowing when to stop.  It's like they have no common decency for the well-being of the listeners.  They think they're not wasting your time when they talk forever, but really they are, because they just never stop.  People like that are really boring.  Talking forver and ever, just saying the same thing over and over, maybe switching a word or two to make it seem different.  But they're just repeating themselves.  Being redundant.  When I hear a person like that talk, I want to just leave, but it's like I can't, they have some sort of mind trick that makes me read until the end.  I really hate people like that.  They tempt you to listen further and there's nothing really to say.  Or maybe there is, but they've already said it ten times.  What a waste.  I hate people like that.  Don't know when to end.  Hate 'em.


zzzzzZZZZ (drool)

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Oh man.  Talk about boring.  Some people drone on and on and on not knowing when to stop.  It's like they have no common decency for the well-being of the listeners.  They think they're not wasting your time when they talk forever, but really they are, because they just never stop.  People like that are really boring.  Talking forver and ever, just saying the same thing over and over, maybe switching a word or two to make it seem different.  But they're just repeating themselves.  Being redundant.  When I hear a person like that talk, I want to just leave, but it's like I can't, they have some sort of mind trick that makes me read until the end.  I really hate people like that.  They tempt you to listen further and there's nothing really to say.  Or maybe there is, but they've already said it ten times.  What a waste.  I hate people like that.  Don't know when to end.  Hate 'em.


Now you really have me intrigued.  I am going to have to go outside and think about this for a while

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> NOTHINGNESS NEGATES EXISTENTS INTO EXISTENCE!  ITS QUITE A NONVIOLENT PROCESS! FOR DETAILS, SEE SARTRE!


yes, yes..I see it now. Extremely boring.

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> 
> 
> yes, yes..I see it now. Extremely boring.



enlightenment. ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZ Yawn

----------


## Mick

I was slumming thru one of those boards that got added needless to say I got bored and slightly depressed. Maybe I should start a depression thread but that would be boring and depressing or are you really depressed when your bored but if your depressed how could you care if your bored

----------


## galathaea

I think depression is more like exhaustion than boredom.  Often depression equates with not wanting / being able to deal with the circumstances of one's life (a serotonergic reaction), whereas boredom is more like wanting to deal with circumstances that aren't there (a dopaminergic reaction).  I could write a 40 page essay on the distinction here.  I'm sure I could make it topical...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> I think depression is more like exhaustion than boredom.  Often depression equates with not wanting / being able to deal with the circumstances of one's life (a serotonergic reaction), whereas boredom is more like wanting to deal with circumstances that aren't there (a dopaminergic reaction).  I could write a 40 page essay on the distinction here.  I'm sure I could make it topical...


It's a boring thread. Why not  :Wink:

----------


## Tom Frohman

I just wish they had more Curling on TV. There is nothing as exciting as seing them sweep the ice. Too bad they don't use brooms anymore.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> I HAVE A BURNING NEED TO SEE MY EYES!  CAN WE FOREVER ONLY PEER INTO A REFLECTION OF OR SOULS!


Answer: Maybe.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I just wish they had more Curling on TV. There is nothing as exciting as seing them sweep the ice. Too bad they don't use brooms anymore.



Watch bowling on espn.

----------


## SolarFlare

Now on ESPN: *X*_-treme_ poker!

Watch as your favorite mob stars go at it.  When lenny drops down a full house, will Merriam get suspicious?  Which holster will he pull his pistol from?  How many back-up men does he have?  Will Lenny discover Merriam was cheating anyway?  All these questions and more will be answered tonight at 8pm - prime time!

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Now on ESPN: *X*_-treme_ poker!
> 
> Watch as your favorite mob stars go at it.  When lenny drops down a full house, will Merriam get suspicious?  Which holster will he pull his pistol from?  How many back-up men does he have?  Will Lenny discover Merriam was cheating anyway?  All these questions and more will be answered tonight at 8pm - prime time!


Ok so they actually did have the poker championships on espn, this was a couple of weeks ago...I watched it.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Poker on ESPN can't hold a candle to the US Full-Contact Scrabble championships. And why doesn't pumpkin chunking get as much news coverage as the NCAA basketball tournament? Coincidence? I don't think so.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Yesterday, the chipmunks had stripped all the kernels off of the ear of field corn I gave them. So you know what I did??
I gave them another ear of corn!

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Ok so they actually did have the poker championships on espn, this was a couple of weeks ago...I watched it.


Oh... ummm... how embarassing.  Okay, please reinterpret my previous post to be even more outlandish.

----------


## Tom Frohman

It's raining this morning.
There was a queue of drenched wet squirrels waiting to eat hazelnuts on my balcony.

"Waiter! The service here is terrible."

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> It's raining this morning.
> There was a queue of drenched wet squirrels waiting to eat hazelnuts on my balcony.
> 
> "Waiter! The service here is terrible."


I just have deer grazing in the yard every morning, not on the balcony though, that would be entertaining. They are boring to watch, sometimes I open the door just to watch them run, now that's fun.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
>  They are boring to watch, sometimes I open the door just to watch them run, now that's fun.


Doesn't sound boring to me. I'm sure it is more interesting than the War Developments, Paranoid Drivel and Unsubstantiated Garbage thread.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound boring to me. I'm sure it is more interesting than the War Developments, Paranoid Drivel and Unsubstantiated Garbage thread.


Yes yes, they have a couple sanctuaries to run to, where the bad bad man can't shoot shoot shoot them. The current crop is hmm 9, 3 does and 6 little squirts...I think the dominat buck is in heaven right now. Though sometimes, driving home and seeing bambi as roadkill, makes me think to myself, well at least it wasn't thumper...

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> 
> 
> Yes yes, they have a couple sanctuaries to run to, where the bad bad man can't shoot shoot shoot them. The current crop is hmm 9, 3 does and 6 little squirts...I think the dominat buck is in heaven right now. Though sometimes, driving home and seeing bambi as roadkill, makes me think to myself, well at least it wasn't thumper...



With every post it becomes more and more clear that you are indeed a bleeding heart....

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> 
> 
> 
> With every post it becomes more and more clear that you are indeed a bleeding heart....


Sometimes even grown men are forced to watch the wonderful world of disney...I'm still praying for the switch from rawlings to tolkien...

----------


## SolarFlare

_Bor_ing.

----------


## Mick

Bore^ing

----------


## Tom Frohman

I just watched that art house classic film "The Amazing Dobermans" staring Fred Astaire and Barbara Eden. It doesn't get any better than this.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I just watched that art house classic film "The Amazing Dobermans" staring Fred Astaire and Barbara Eden. It doesn't get any better than this.


Better as in good or better as in more boring?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I just watched that art house classic film "The Amazing Dobermans" staring Fred Astaire and Barbara Eden. It doesn't get any better than this.


Watch Doctor Zhivago frame by frame.

----------


## Mick

Don't forget to set your clocks you cowboy hat wearing, freedom fry munching kiddies...unless you live in a facist state or territory, I never did get that little part of indiana...can anyone explain that? I forget, it's in the area of bloomington right? Ohh the horror, I've suppressed those memories, doc help me...

----------


## SolarFlare

From 2am to 3am tonight will probably be the most boring of all hours ever... I hear all the tv stations aren't even broadcasting anything at that time (Because of daylight savings time, you idiot)

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Don't forget to set your clocks you cowboy hat wearing, freedom fry munching kiddies...unless you live in a facist state or territory, I never did get that little part of indiana...can anyone explain that? I forget, it's in the area of bloomington right? Ohh the horror, I've suppressed those memories, doc help me...


Do you have some connection to Bloomington, IN Mick?

My Dad, Mom, Brother and Sister all went to IU.

I thought Gary was the part of Indiana that didn't switch over.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Do you have some connection to Bloomington, IN Mick?
> My Dad, Mom, Brother and Sister all went to IU.
> I thought Gary was the part of Indiana that didn't switch over.


Heh got pulled over once in indiana  :Smilie:  Anyways, nah, but I worked for a certain company not to be named, where ever year, we dreaded two things, spring forward and fall back. And while I know the origins of daylight savings...I never did figure out why this small little part of indiana didn't observe it.

----------


## Tom Frohman

A picture of Yogi. I took this on my balcony this morning.

Note the gross disgusting ice left over from this weekends ice storm.

----------


## Tom Frohman

A picture of Mrs. Scarface. This was also taken on the balcony this morning. Once again observe the ice left over from this weekend's ice storm. It is April isn't it?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> A picture of Mrs. Scarface. This was also taken on the balcony this morning. Once again observe the ice left over from this weekend's ice storm. It is April isn't it?


Cute suckers...heh I could never do that, keep squirrels on my balcony...I'd just have this strange urge to feed them beer or something. Next thing you know, you got a bunch of drunk squirrels trashing the place.

PS: It was in the 70's here, but it's only gonna be 50 today  :Frown:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> 
> 
> Heh got pulled over once in indiana  Anyways, nah, but I worked for a certain company not to be named, where ever year, we dreaded two things, spring forward and fall back. And while I know the origins of daylight savings...I never did figure out why this small little part of indiana didn't observe it.


Ok so it's actually the reverse, most of indiana doesn't observe daylight savings, and only certain northwest, southwest and southeast counties do.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> PS: It was in the 70's here, but it's only gonna be 50 today


Yeah  :Frown:  :Frown:  I'm still waiting for it to hit a constant spring-like temperature.

How about this for a new thread called "The Weather Thread": the Californians describe the weather during the day, and you and me can read it so we know what the weather will be here two days later.  Sound like a good idea?  :Big Grin: 

And perhaps Tom in Michigan can confirm what the Californians say so we know it's still headed on track or if it has turned too far north or south... it's a perfect system!

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> 
> Yeah  I'm still waiting for it to hit a constant spring-like temperature.
> 
> How about this for a new thread called "The Weather Thread": the Californians describe the weather during the day, and you and me can read it so we know what the weather will be here two days later.  Sound like a good idea? 
> 
> And perhaps Tom in Michigan can confirm what the Californians say so we know it's still headed on track or if it has turned too far north or south... it's a perfect system!


I'm in, current Maryland weather at the ding is:

46°F 
Cloudy Feels Like
43°F 

But we do have a:

 Severe Weather Alert from the National Weather Service 

 ...SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENTNATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BALTIMORE MD/WASHINGTON DC533 PM EDT SUN APR 6 2003
...SOME WINTRY PRECIPITATION POSSIBLE LATE TONIGHT AND MONDAY...

A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL MOVE NORTHEAST INTO THE OHIO VALLEY LATE TONIGHT. PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP OVERNIGHT AND CONTINUE INTO MONDAY ACROSS THE AREA. 

WHILE MUCH OF THE PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO FALL IN THE FORM OF RAIN THERE WILL SOME SLEET MIXED IN ESPECIALLY LATE TONIGHT AND MONDAY MORNING. 

WITH RECENT WARM WEATHER...THE GROUND HAS WARMED ABOVE FREEZING...SO SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATIONS OF ICE ARE NOT EXPECTED ON ROADWAYS...AND SIGNIFICANT TRAVEL PROBLEMS ARE NOT EXPECTED.STAY TUNED TO THE WEATHER CHANNEL AND WEATHER.COM FOR UPDATES....

I'm tuned in man...

----------


## Mick

I cleaned my house today. You know it's funny how much dust can accumulate in one year. I was just sitting there making doodles on the entertainment center, but that got boring, so I started dusting, but that got boring, so I bought some beer. At least I have some clean spots...

----------


## souldog

Well here in Los Angeles it is going to be between 75 and 80 degF for the next few days.  It has been a little chilly at night however,  getting down into the low fifties :Cool:

----------


## Gabriel Fleseriu

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> I cleaned my house today. You know it's funny how much dust can accumulate in one year. I was just sitting there making doodles on the entertainment center, but that got boring, so I started dusting, but that got boring, so I bought some beer. At least I have some clean spots...


Yo. Beer is clearly more fun than cleaning the house...

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> I cleaned my house today. You know it's funny how much dust can accumulate in one year. I was just sitting there making doodles on the entertainment center, but that got boring, so I started dusting, but that got boring, so I bought some beer. At least I have some clean spots...


Oh well, _single M---I---C---K_  :Embarrassment:  
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Wfranc_ 
> 
> Oh well, _single M---I---C---K_


Sure beats the previous Mick mode.

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Sure beats the previous Mick mode.


Oh, Mick 'lurks' again, which makes me hard to understand.... :Frown:  
 :Big Grin: , Why doesn't Mick use a smily to let me know how Mick is really thinking ? A Nice big teeth smily from Mick is my favorite.....*like this* :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Wfranc_ 
> 
> Oh, Mick 'lurks' again, which makes me hard to understand.... 
> , Why doesn't Mick use a smily to let me know how Mick is really thinking ? A Nice big teeth smily from Mick is my favorite.....*like this*


Hmm that's an abyss you'd better step back from...but I was thinking  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  that you know here I sat, just a couple of people hanging around, and then all of  the sudden it's like the train pulled up and the doors opened...I feel tighter than a tuna in a tin can...somehow that doesn't sound right though  :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> 
> 
> Cute suckers...heh I could never do that, keep squirrels on my balcony...I'd just have this strange urge to feed them beer or something. Next thing you know, you got a bunch of drunk squirrels trashing the place.
> 
> PS: It was in the 70's here, but it's only gonna be 50 today


There was one year back in the 1960's when the conditions were just right for the cherries to ferment on our cherry tree. It was incredible. The squirrels were staggering around stoned out of their gourds. The birds were stoned too. The squirrels would lie on the branches with their arms hanging down with glazed looks in their eyes. If you walked right up to them they wouldn't even flinch. They seemed ok once they had slept it off.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Speaking of Boring...It is April 7th and it is snowing like an SO* out there!! I want the person responsible caught and turned over to the Spanish Inquisition.

----------


## Gabriel Fleseriu

Yesterday, an irresponsable cat considered that my fresh washed car is the right place to have a walk on. The entire car is full of cat paws. I want to introduce that cat to my dog some day...

----------


## Tom Frohman

30 years ago that happened all the time here.
People don't let their cats out as much as they used to in the US.
There has been a big push on for people to leave there cats inside. I don't see nearly as many cats as I used to.

Of course a lot of those foot prints were left by my cats. (had 5 of them when I was growing up.)

----------


## Gabriel Fleseriu

Yeah, I wonder why the "No cats trespassing" sticker I put on my car didn't work....

----------


## galathaea

Snowed several times this weekend.  It would have been even more boring if I had not had to drive in it...

Luckily will warm up to the 70s during this week.  Unless the forecasters are part of the conspiracy...

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> Snowed several times this weekend.  It would have been even more boring if I had not had to drive in it...
> 
> Luckily will warm up to the 70s during this week.  Unless the forecasters are part of the conspiracy...


Where are you?

It's snowing where I am... about an inch; it's just starting to stick on the road, but the snow is turning to rain anyway.  :Frown:

----------


## Tom Frohman

I was under the impression that Galathea was from the non-existent state of California.

----------


## galathaea

Eww... personal  information sux.  But if it shall be known, I am currently situated in the very real Reno, NV, where, as the bumperstickers proclaim "dreams come to die".

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> Eww... personal  information sux.  But if it shall be known, I am currently situated in the very real Reno, NV, where, as the bumperstickers proclaim "dreams come to die".


Reno? That's  boring  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> 
> Reno? That's  boring


Not if you have a chicken ranch menu  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Needless to say, my only trip to the fine state of nevada was Las Vegas...and well it was boring, entertaining, but boring at the same time.

----------


## galathaea

There's a nice underground art community in Vegas.  Everyone knows everyone, though, and they're all scrambling to make it, which makes it rather exclusive.  And half of them are on heroin...

----------


## Mick

I find it boring to catch up on a couple of pages of C++ problems in the visual forum...mostly because if you reply to one, you are brought back to the first page, so I got bored.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Needless to say, my only trip to the fine state of nevada was Las Vegas...and well it was boring, entertaining, but boring at the same time.


I went to Las Vegas in January. I really enjoyed myself. I went to see magicians: Lance Burton, Mac King, Ric Thomas..
Saw  the Cirque du Soleil too.

Could care less about gambling and showgirls.

Was in Reno for about 1 hour about 4 years ago. I drove from Laurel, MD to Berkely, CA. It was raining cats and dogs. We came through Reno hours before the river overflowed and closed the highway.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> There's a nice underground art community in Vegas.  Everyone knows everyone, though, and they're all scrambling to make it, which makes it rather exclusive.  And half of them are on heroin...


The only time I was in vegas it was 115 degrees, ahh but it was a dry heat. I do say anyone that takes the roller coaster at the top of the spire is nuts...I heard it got demolished though some years ago...ahh, all I know is my destination was on Maryland street...it was rather...strange...the hilton was cheap though, it was like 30 bucks a night...but I wasn't paying so what did I care, well other than having to explain that entertainment expense that was billed  :Smilie: 

How boring...

----------


## Mick

I spent a boring hour searching hi and low, mostly low for pictures of my backyard....liberty reservoir...all the pictures were depressing showing the drought days...now it's so full and brimming, I'd be 30 feet under water right now if I walked (swam) out to my fishing hole of last summer. I need to get me one of them new fangled devices Tom has...

----------


## Tom Frohman

Liberty Reservoir. All of a sudden it hits me. Is this where Frank Cho got the name of  Liberty Meadows?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Liberty Reservoir. All of a sudden it hits me. Is this where Frank Cho got the name of  Liberty Meadows?


Hmm I don't know, but it does make sense, assuming your talking about the cartoon strip, monkey boy.

----------


## souldog

I am tired and hungry, but I am not going to sleep and I am not going to eat....

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> I am tired and hungry, but I am not going to sleep and I am not going to eat....


We've got to stop meeting like this. But seriously, think how I feel, I'm 3 hours ahead  :Wink:  But I am thinking eggs and snausages...wish I  had some hens then I could just wash off the warm poop and have some nice fresh brown eggs.

----------


## Mick

Sometimes...just sometimes, when it's boring and nothing is exploding on the news...I see who was found guilty on this day, it's interesting, how many fun loving criminals were 'transported' to my beloved states.


http://www.oldbaileyonline.org/

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> 
> 
> We've got to stop meeting like this. But seriously, think how I feel, I'm 3 hours ahead  But I am thinking eggs and snausages...wish I  had some hens then I could just wash off the warm poop and have some nice fresh brown eggs.


Mick, I think you need to take a break and get some sleep. You are becoming incoherent.

I'm the only one who is aloud to be insane here. So pass me a long tall cool refreshing glass of barium sulfate.

Especially, the part about snausages.

(Snausages=a pre-packaged dog treat)

My dog (who had to be put down at age 14.5 yrs two weeks ago) loved them.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> 
> 
> Mick, I think you need to take a break and get some sleep. You are becoming incoherent.
> 
> I'm the only one who is aloud to be insane here. So pass me a long tall cool refreshing glass of barium sulfate.
> 
> Especially, the part about snausages.
> 
> ...


I find them more tasty than beggin bits....but then I know it's not bacon.

----------


## Gabriel Fleseriu

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> My dog (who had to be put down at age 14.5 yrs two weeks ago) loved them.


Sorry to hear that, Tom.  :Frown:

----------


## SolarFlare

Ever had the power go out completely, no light at all, in a room with a thousand people and no windows?   :EEK!:   Now I have.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Ever had the power go out completely, no light at all, in a room with a thousand people and no windows?    Now I have.


Perfect time to build a campfire and sing kumbaya....

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Liberty Reservoir. All of a sudden it hits me. Is this where Frank Cho got the name of  Liberty Meadows?


Who is Frank Cho ? My name is not Frank, as franc is money, Oh... b ythe way W is Williams<------- My great father's name... :Big Grin: 
Thank you, I also want to be Liberty Midows. :Big Grin:

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Hmm I don't know, but it does make sense, assuming your talking about the cartoon strip, monkey boy.


How could you be that rude to call me monkey boy, cartoon strip ? :Frown: . 
Wfranc guesses Mick missed Wfranc :Big Grin:  , so today Wfranc is online :Smilie:  
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 



*Note: Hope this boring thread wiill not go dead after my posts  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Perfect time to build a campfire and sing kumbaya....


What is KUMBAYA ?*


*Note: Dont 'lurk', since Wfranc will not understand what MICK wants to nicely tell Wfranc :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Wfranc_ 
> 
> Who is Frank Cho ? My name is not Frank, as franc is money, Oh... b ythe way W is Williams<------- My great father's name...
> Thank you, I also want to be Liberty Midows.


http://www.libertymeadows.com/

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> http://www.libertymeadows.com/


Strange, I can't skate either :Big Grin: 
But that Monkey Boy looks terrible... :Frown:  

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wfranc

I see you active right now, why you just sit and watch, why dont you sei somethin ?  :Frown:

----------


## souldog

darn, I was hoping to just sneak about.  Life just isn't as sweet if your not sneaking.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Wfranc_ 
> Hope this boring thread wiill not go dead after my posts


Isn't that the goal of each post in this thread?

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Isn't that the goal of each post in this thread?


Well Solarflare s always smart and nice... :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

One day Gregor Samsa awoke to find he had turned into a giant beetle......


Nah, that's too good.

----------


## Wfranc

I have been waiting for you for nearly 3 hours, but you havenot posted anythin'. :Frown:  
I have to go now.... Bye  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## galathaea

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_
> One day Gregor Samsa awoke to find he had turned into a giant beetle......


Who is John Galt?

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> Who is John Galt?


He is lying here  :Frown:

----------


## galathaea

Don't be sad, Wfranc.  I actually didn't realize anyone had abrogated Ayn's hero for their business name, but I'm sure she would be happy.  Anyway, I know you can resist the teeth  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> Don't be sad, Wfranc.  I actually didn't realize anyone had abrogated Ayn's hero for their business name, but I'm sure she would be happy.  Anyway, I know you can resist the teeth .


I like it, because I honestly have never seen Galathaea smiling like that before. 
Okay, I pay you back  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## souldog

Just thought I would join in on this joy fest

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Just thought I would join in on this joy fest


Because you _kick the day in your teeth_ every morning so I guess they are clean and pretty. 
Okay, lets cheer  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by Wfranc_ 
> 
> Because you _kick the day in your teeth_ every morning so I guess they are clean and pretty. 
> Okay, lets cheer


You know, lately I have been reduced to greeting the day with a knee to the groin and a smart slap right across the face.
 :Frown:

----------


## galathaea

Who would have thought that Kafka and Rand could ignite so much love?

 :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
_(they're holding hands...)_

Maybe we should pass out some Kierkegaard to help cure depression!

(Hmmmmmmm... anyone know what the limit to smilies and images are?  I keep having to take some of the joy out of my post before it lets me thru...)

(Wow.. its not letting me put many in at all!!)

----------


## galathaea

Well.. I guess I know the answer now.  10 smily limit (enforced by radar).  And while I was cutting jobs from my chorus line, souldog has now fell ill to the saddy bug....

Ok how about this one: a bipartite graph and Tarski walk into a bar...

----------


## souldog

ahhhhh!! thanks.  I am all better now. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gabriel Fleseriu

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> Well.. I guess I know the answer now.  10 smily limit (enforced by radar).


Yep. And that's good that way. I don't want to see a post saying "Chicken Chop" made of smilies  :Smilie:

----------


## souldog

Hey Galathaea, if I may I would like to ask you a programming question.   Do you know of a pattern for the following problem.

I will issue an unknown number of requests for data across a socket.  These will go through an application gateway and be distributed to some number of running apps.  I want to capture when all the apps have responded and then act on the data.

Socket is of course asynchronous.

My solution is to create a "Job" which will have a unique ID and a count of the number of reponses it is expecting.  It will also have a dynamically sized array to hold the data sent back.  Each time a data item is received the count is decremented and when it reaches zero the array is sent off.

Just wondering if there is an established and superior way to handle this?

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> ahhhhh!! thanks.  I am all better now


I thought you were really ill, but now when saw you smiling again, I felt great again too,
Here for you, dogsoul can now be souldog 
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


Sorry I have to delete all of your smilies in the quote as..... I have to use it in my own post :Big Grin: 
Well, all the smilies stick their ears together... how beautiful they are..

----------


## galathaea

> _Originally posted by souldog_
> Hey Galathaea, if I may I would like to ask you a programming question. Do you know of a pattern for the following problem.
> 
> I will issue an unknown number of requests for data across a socket. These will go through an application gateway and be distributed to some number of running apps. I want to capture when all the apps have responded and then act on the data.
> 
> Socket is of course asynchronous.
> 
> My solution is to create a "Job" which will have a unique ID and a count of the number of reponses it is expecting. It will also have a dynamically sized array to hold the data sent back. Each time a data item is received the count is decremented and when it reaches zero the array is sent off.
> 
> Just wondering if there is an established and superior way to handle this?


I think we can all agree this is topical...
Well, it looks to me like everything has been pared down to the essentials.  I am not sure how you are communicating between apps (probably something like COM or if they're your own apps, any IPC like messages or what have you) or even if that is relevant here.  That has its own set of designs which vary widely on the circumstances.

The basic idea is just that you are building a proxy to data requests.  So if this system is to be included in a larger system at some point, you will want to make your proxy as non-intrusive as possible.  I mean by this that the objects talking to the proxy should not need to know anything about how the proxy is setting up a socket and communicating to the application gateway.  They should see the proxy as the request object.

Also, I am a little uncertain what is known and what is unknown about the number of requests.  There could be ways to handle responses using linking techniques rather than reference counting, but think of the request like a smart pointer.  Which ever method of keeping track of the separate requests best suits your objective is fine here.

I don't quite understand the purpose of the unique ID, but it does add that human touch... 

So basically, I see you asking about
\
-G==socket==P
/
where the branching indicates communications with the applications, G is the gateway, P is the proxy.  Some other suggestions that pop to mind are just to note that if I were building this I usually keep my objects broken up quite finely.  So my "gateway" would consist of a server-side socket state-engine system and a message relay system, with all the associated helper classes (like messages).  The proxy would consist of a client-side socket state-engine system and proxy interface, again with helpers.  But that's the kind of details that crop up in implementation anyways.

Anyways, that's one way of answering your question.  Another way would be that if you are asking for established professional frameworks for this, then you have things like ACE (and Active Objects are actually much much much elaborated buggers for just these kind of distributed computing needs), CORBA, and the ever-avoided-by-me-though-I-don't-know-why DCOM.

----------


## souldog

Thanks!  Vocabulary is always what I need.



> I don't quite understand the purpose of the unique ID, but it does add that human touch...


Well there may be multiple jobs pending




> So basically, I see you asking about
> \
> -G==socket==P
> /


app ==socket==
._____________\
._____________-G==socket==P==???
._____________/
app==socket==

Yah, I am writing everything to the left of P and part of P.

??? is a server on a private network spanning a bunch of universities,  P acts as a control mechanism which processes requests from ???? and translates them into my protocol.  I am aware of ACE and have it, but don't have time to learn how to use it right now.  I have implemented the gateway as you are describing.  Thanks..  I am working on this whole thing kind of alone and sometimes just need to ask somebody "Hey, am I crazy"

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> I am working on this whole thing kind of alone and sometimes just need to ask somebody "Hey, am I crazy"


Yes....

----------


## souldog

OK, now it is official.  That's a load of my back.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> OK, now it is official.  That's a load of my back.


It's an exclusive club though, you have to apply for membership. But I'll let you be my caddie for now.

In other news...Its raining, my phone goes out when it rains. I always say to myself, I should call the phone company when this happens. But it's hasn't been a problem until now, it didn't rain before...now it rains all the time. I like the rain, I like the little worms that come out in the rain, reminds me of the worms in my brain...squiggley

----------


## Wfranc

I dont like worms but I like it when I know you like the rain. I think you should call the fone company now since it is not easy to know when and if there is a problem with your fone. 







For Mick's heart I smile  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Wfranc_ 
> I dont like worms but I like it when I know you like the rain. I think you should call the fone company now since it is not easy to know when and if there is a problem with your fone. 
> 
> For Mick's heart I smile


Ahh don't really care that much about it. People are so hung up on phones. I spent three years without a phone and liked it very much. Course people I work with don't understand that, they live their lives thru phones. Next week I hope to get carpet in my cave...

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Ahh don't really care that much about it. People are so hung up on phones. I spent three years without a phone and liked it very much. Course people I work with don't understand that, they live their lives thru phones. Next week I hope to get carpet in my cave...


Oh well, now I know that three years is not a single solitary word for Mick... :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Wfranc_ 
> 
> Oh well, now I know that three years is not a single solitary word for Mick...


So I'm not a single solitary word...what am I then  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

There are lots and lots of wormys out WFranc...Should I go fishing today with all the little wormys...

----------


## Wfranc

Okay, go out there and tryto choose some that fit your hook...Let me know if everything goes fine.

----------


## Tom Frohman

They call me Ishmael........

Yes, yes that is extremely boring.

----------


## Wfranc

Mick, why dont we just be like  :Big Grin:  all the time, why do we have to be so _cold_, that really sad. :Frown:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Wfranc_ 
> Mick, why dont we just be like  all the time, why do we have to be so _cold_, that really sad.


I'll answer that. Life would be boring (...wait a minute) if everything were the same all the time.

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Mad:   :Big Grin:   :EEK!:   :Big Grin:   :Frown:   :Big Grin:  

Change is good.

----------


## Mick

Boring...

----------


## Mick

My little herd is out in the yard eating again....it would be nice if they brought more of their friends so I'd never have to mow...one of the little dudes is the look out, just standing there..looking out...it's been 5 minutes and she hasn't blinked an eye...now that's talent.

----------


## SolarFlare

Well, technically you _could_ make "Chicken Chop" out of smilies... if you made it into one picture...  I've pm'ed Xeon detailing the process.

----------


## Mick

GUI questions are boring...so little meat and potatos being served these past few days....how...boring. Of course I wouldn't be so bored if my car wasn't in the shop, which brings me to the statement, if you know a friend of a friend, and they can do the work real cheap like, don't expect to have your car back for 2 weeks....just another tip from your uncle bob....whoever that is.

----------


## Wfranc

It is really boring so I will try to make this thread be what it is called :Smilie:  Here is the news....
A couple of hours ago, on the way home, I by chance saw an old friend of mine who used to be an alcohol addict. He was talking outloud to some guys at a bar nearby... I felt happy as we hadnot meet for a long time. He drank too much to control his pace when walking next to me. When I told him I would take him to his home where his wife was waiting. He yielded at me and said:_ I wasnot drunk, i sipped only a small glass of JW_, But I _knew_ it was over ten bottles, not a glass like what he said. A few minutes later, he rushed to the bar and took out a woman, then they both told me that they would play an eye-checking game just to let me know that _he wasnot drunk and he still had a good "companion"_. You know, just because he was always scared to be alone, he always tried to look for some companions, which I leant since we were neighbors....Unfortunate for him, they didnot look...'matched'. I knew that from his awkwardness, but I felt sorry for him because alcohol turned him to behave in that way...Sad...
I dont drink, so I am never drunk, sometimes I intend to try once, but when i hold it in my hands, something at once,like sudden thunder in the storm, tells me: Alcohol just kills your liver and ruin your life.
I still wonder, however, why so many people out there, in most of the bars here and there in the world keep on drinking it as if they were drinking water...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Wfranc_ 
> It is really boring so I will try to make this thread be what it is called Here is the news....
> A couple of hours ago, on the way home, I by chance saw an old friend of mine who used to be an alcohol addict. He was talking outloud to some guys at a bar nearby... I felt happy as we hadnot meet for a long time. He drank too much to control his pace when walking next to me. When I told him I would take him to his home where his wife was waiting. He yielded at me and said:_ I wasnot drunk, i sipped only a small glass of JW_, But I _knew_ it was over ten bottles, not a glass like what he said. A few minutes later, he rushed to the bar and took out a woman, then they both told me that they would play an eye-checking game just to let me know that _he wasnot drunk and he still had a good "companion"_. You know, just because he was always scared to be alone, he always tried to look for some companions, which I leant since we were neighbors....Unfortunate for him, they didnot look...'matched'. I knew that from his awkwardness, but I felt sorry for him because alcohol turned him to behave in that way...Sad...
> I dont drink, so I am never drunk, sometimes I intend to try once, but when i hold it in my hands, something at once,like sudden thunder in the storm, tells me: Alcohol just kills your liver and ruin your life.
> I still wonder, however, why so many people out there, in most of the bars here and there in the world keep on drinking it as if they were drinking water...


That's a sad story, brought a tear to my eye, I kept thinking...time for another beer run...

----------


## souldog

> I still wonder, however, why so many people out there, in most of the bars here and there in the world keep on drinking it as if they were drinking water...


because they are bored

----------


## Mick

I wonder what JW is...is that Johnny Walker? People still drink that stuff?

----------


## souldog

I went through one of the most h_e_l_l_ish days of my life after drinking a bottle of Johnny Walker red.   It still makes me shudder.

----------


## galathaea

Some advice: no matter what _anyone_ tells you, shots of Everclear are not social drinks...



Trust me.

----------


## souldog

I don't need to trust you on that one.

----------


## Tom Frohman

It was 26 years ago that I drank a fifth of Jim Beam one evening. Ever since then the smell of whiskey makes me wanna heave.

Ah yes, the bad old days.....

----------


## Wfranc

I also dont feel happy if my story was like an arrow thru one's heart...sad but it s true...
Oh what time is it in Cali huh ?

----------


## souldog

there is no time in paradise

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> there is no time in paradise


OKay.....H_ell, right ? 12:11

----------


## Wfranc

will be posted *tomorrow*, hope you guys enjoy the sadness and boredom of these stuff..., please co-operate to make this thread much boring...

----------


## irona20

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> there is no time in paradise


No... in paradise it is 9:17 AM  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smilie:

----------


## Gabriel Fleseriu

> _Originally posted by Wfranc_ 
> i] I wasnot drunk, i sipped only a small glass of JW[/i], But I _knew_ it was over ten bottles, not a glass like what he said.


If JW is Johnny Walker and the dude drank over ten bottles of the size I know them, then he shouldn't smoke for a while if he doesn't want to explode  :Smilie: 

OTOH, it sometimes is stunning how much some people can drink without major consequencies. I remember hearing a story in the news some year ago. Happened in France. It said that the police stopped a car driven by a woman, for a routine check. The cops later said that they had the feeling that the lady had drunk something and made an alcohol test. Of course that they suspected their detector being defect at first, cause it was displaying 0.65% (6.5 pro mille). The blood test confirmed that result. They commented that most people would be in an alcohol coma at that concentration. The lady merily showd signs of being 'slightly drunk'. I don't remember what happened to the lady, though, but I expect that she didn't travel anywhere for a while, and after that only by bus and train  :Smilie:

----------


## Wfranc

> ..........I don't remember what happened to the lady, though, but I expect that she didn't travel anywhere for a while, and after that only by bus and train


Well if she was really _slightly drunk_, I think she could still drive home, to meet her husband ... 
But how about those cops ?

----------


## Gabriel Fleseriu

> _Originally posted by Wfranc_ 
> 
> Well if she was really _slightly drunk_, I think she could still drive home, to meet her husband ... 
> But how about those cops ?


Drive home? Drive? No, she certainly got a lift to the nearest police station, on the back seat of the police car.

She was not slight drunk -- she had 0.65%!!! Most people would be dead from less than that. Most people hardly can walk or talk with 0.2% and they look _very drunk_.

Here in Switzerland, driving with more than 0.08% is against the law. I'm not sure, but in France, the limit may even be 0.05%.

And the cops? They saw themselves on TV  :Smilie:

----------


## Wfranc

_Oh, the dog comes barking again, I couldnot hear what is on the telefone. But your news is fun since you use so many smilies on your post and I really hope it was true 'cos I thnk you kind of intend to talk about some one here._
Mick, I am going to leave now, when you got back, give comment later well talk  :Smilie:  :Big Grin: .... Apoem.... for M-I-C-K :Big Grin: 
[Edit] Wfranc thought Wfranc's poem would just make Mick upset... So Wfranc deleted it :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  . Before Mick, Wfranc will never show off wfranc 's teeth again Okay...This  :Smilie:  is much better huh ....
Wfranc gota go buy another wireless LAN card as the one Wfranc s using now really s.../ not good....

----------


## irona20

In Spain the limit is: 0.5 g/l (in blood)

----------


## Wfranc

Wake Up
[i]Sorry, My soul..., I just thought you were falling asleep on your keyboard again... :Frown:

----------


## souldog

Here I am trying to get some much needed rest and you have to go screeming in my ear.   geeeeezzz

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Here I am trying to get some much needed rest and you have to go screeming in my ear. geeeeezzz


Dont get angry, :Frown: ,  :Big Grin: 
Now, I can smile again... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gabriel Fleseriu

> _Originally posted by Wfranc_ 
> _Oh, the dog comes barking again, I couldnot hear what is on the telefone. But your news is fun since you use so many smilies on your post and I really hope it was true 'cos I thnk you kind of intend to talk about some one here._


Huh? What?  :Confused:

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by Gabriel Fleseriu_ 
> Huh? What?


Just because yesterday, I promised a friend of mine that I willnever let the dog go barking around his house....
I am sorry, please donot get me wrong... :Smilie:

----------


## galathaea

At home, I have this old Macintosh G3 (her name is Electra).  The monitor I bought with it has always given me problems, but over the past year it has been quite consistent in its behavior.  The first time its turned on in the day, it will run for maybe 2 hours or so.  Then, due to heating I suspect, it makes this loud "BOINN" sound and flickers of, then kinda clicks away (maybe one click a second) flashing the screen on and off in unison.  So I have to turn it off for a while.  But if I don't let it rest for long enough, I can only eek out maybe 30min or so the next time (and sometimes I just type blind to finish up whatever I'm doing).

I don't know enough about monitors to be able to work on it (and I'd hate to drin the capacitor through me), so I just live with it, hoping it doesn't explode or catch fire.  It seems something magnetic (due to the fluctuations or blinking) and also heat related, so I would guess a shorted inductor or something, but...

It would be more boring if it wasn't for that urgency I feel to get my post done before isdftslgofd

----------


## irona20

I'm bored because tomorrow I have holidays (a week), and today I don't want to work  :Smilie:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Doctor Luz

> _Originally posted by irona20_ 
> I'm bored because tomorrow I have holidays (a week), and today I don't want to work


Tomorrow??? one week???  :EEK!: 

Is there any free work place in your company?

----------


## irona20

> _Originally posted by Doctor Luz_ 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow??? one week??? 
> 
> Is there any free work place in your company?


Doctor!!  The next week is Holy Week!!, so really I only need 3 free days

----------


## SolarFlare

So close,





and yet so far.

----------


## Mick

Delete

----------


## SolarFlare

_Deleted._

----------


## Tom Frohman

Okay coach I deleted undelete.

----------


## SolarFlare

Please delete this sentence.
_Undeleted._

----------


## Mick

Another reason to wet your finger before sticking it in the outlet...

http://www.cnn.com/2003/TECH/ptech/0....ap/index.html


So..I was bored...Maryland (is for Crabs)...bringing cutting edge technology to a home near you,  I thought they had already started 3 years ago...

----------


## Mick

time to make the doughnuts...time to make the doughnuts....time to make the doughnuts...time to make the doughnuts...time to make the doughnuts

----------


## Mick

CABLE RACE
WEDS, APRIL 09, '03

O'REILLY 5.3 [RATING]
HANNITY/COLMES 4.1
GRETA 4.0
AARON BROWN 3.3
LARRY KING 2.9
*SOUTH PARK 2.7* (that's what I'm talking about)
CNN 8 PM 2.6
MSNBC 9 PM 1.8
MSNBC 10 PM 1.6
MSNBC 8 PM 1.5

----------


## galathaea

Feeling French today...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> Feeling French today...


I hope the french don't mind  :Wink:

----------


## Tom Frohman

I have absolutely nothing to say. I'm sitting here bored out of my skull. Played the piano for a while. Played chess online for a while. Tried to read a Stanislaw Lem Novel but I just wasn't into it.   Now sitting here obsesively staring at this stupid computer while listening to Ella Fitzgeral sing Gershwin.

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I have absolutely nothing to say. I'm sitting here bored out of my skull. Played the piano for a while. Played chess online for a while. Tried to read a Stanislaw Lem Novel but I just wasn't into it.   Now sitting here obsesively staring at this stupid computer while listening to Ella Fitzgeral sing Gershwin.


When I find myself really bored like that I get a bucket, fill it with water and apples, and practice bobbing for apples.  You never know when a skill like that might come in handy.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Now sitting here obsesively staring at this stupid computer while listening to Ella Fitzgeral sing Gershwin.


I can see you...can you see me

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> I can see you...can you see me


Yes, I can see you clearly, all of you r doin...
I am feeling Californian around here.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Nice teeth comin back now......  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Its the weekend!!!!


Yaaaayyyyy.

----------


## Mick

It's raining again, what am I in some tropical jungle now? Bought the Two Towers game for my PS2...so I guess I won't be bored for all of about an hour...

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Played the piano for a while.


Composers=?



> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> When I find myself really bored like that I get a bucket, fill it with water and apples, and practice bobbing for apples. You never know when a skill like that might come in handy.


No.  No, you're right, you really don't. (know when a skill like that might come in handy)

Yes Tom, it is finally the weekend.  Just thought I'd inform you of this fact after you have already mentioned it yourself just a couple of hours ago (since this _is_ the boring thread).  And for me, spring break, finally.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## galathaea

> _Originally posted by Mick_2003_
> It's raining again, what am I in some tropical jungle now? Bought the Two Towers game for my PS2...so I guess I won't be bored for all of about an hour...


Tell me how that one goes...  I'm on .hack//infection right now, and though the ideas and story are nice, the graphics and gameplay are a little disappointing...  But then again, I'm more of a platform freak than an RPGer.  The NaughtyDog engine games are why I bought a PS2 this past happy consumer's day...

----------


## Mick

Well it's not going good. I'm a RPG'er. It's EA so I guess stick to sports..guys. It's more hack and slash, not much movement or world type of wandering, more like umm those 3d fighting games almost... I think I need to get Silent Hill 3 (?) now that's a kewl freaky game. They had Devil May Cry 2..should have gotten that...all in all, so far I'm disappointed for the 49 (err 50 something with tax) bucks I spent...It cuts alot to movie scenes, quite a lot...more than I care...I'll keep you tuned right now I've just gotten past moria but I'm off and on...playing. I thought at least an hour to be bored...but I guess like they say you can't judge a book by it's backcover graphics...

Somewhere I got morals...I don't know where, otherwise I should have gotten it for free  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## souldog

I ahve been programming for 30 hours straight now.   :Embarrassment:   I am tired

----------


## galathaea

> _Originally posted by souldog_
> I ahve been programming for 30 hours straight now.  I am tired


Just another 30 more to hear _the voices_...

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> Just another 30 more to hear _the voices_...


Or you could just dip into galathaea's avatars.  Yum  :Wink: .

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Composers=?


I played 3 Bach - Two Part Inventions (Nos 1,4,8) and several pieces out of a ragtime book by composers I've never heard of.

I enjoy playing piano; i am not good at it. I reduced my last piano teacher (24 years ago) to screaming "I can't take it anymore. You are the most unmusical student I've ever had. Find another teacher!" :Embarrassment:  

I'm much better than I was then. That isn't saying much  :EEK!:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I enjoy playing piano; i am not good at it. I reduced my last piano teacher (24 years ago) to screaming "I can't take it anymore. You are the most unmusical student I've ever had. Find another teacher."


Hehe, do you still send him/her checks in the mail?  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## souldog

ahhaaahhh I guess I fell asleep fot three hours. :Frown:  
Back to work

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> ahhaaahhh I guess I fell asleep fot three hours. 
> Back to work



Argggh... me 2...but somehow my tv wound up on some country channel showing NASCAR races....try waking up to that.

----------


## Mick

Things were more exciting when stuff was blowing up on the TV...maybe I can start a riot or something. My finger hurts....I've been battling orcs and such...funny how your much more brave after a few barley and hops in you....


Do you know the muffin man?

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> .funny how your much more brave after a few barley and hops in you....
> 
> Do you know the muffin man?


_
There were three men came out of the west,
Their fortunes for to try.
And these three men made a solemn vow:
John Barleycorn must die.
_

I don't know why but after reading your post Mick I've had the song John Barleycorn on the brain for hours now.

Maybe if I hum the theme from Mr Ed, I'll be able to drive it from my brain.


_ A horse is a horse of course, of course and no one can talk to a horse of course...._

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Maybe if I hum the theme from Mr Ed, I'll be able to drive it from my brain.
> _ A horse is a horse of course, of course and no one can talk to a horse of course...._


That's impressive, you hum so well I can hear even the _words_ very clearly.

----------


## Tom Frohman

_A horse is a horse..._ [ Come a little closer so you can hear better Solar...Closer]_ A horse is a horse of course of course..._

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> _A horse is a horse..._ [ Come a little closer so you can hear better Solar...Closer]


Great.  You tricked me into leaning close to the monitor and then shouted at my eyes.  Does that make you feel better?   :Frown:

----------


## Wfranc

In order to make this thread more boring, I accept and am ready to saccrifice for you just to _copy_ this poem from Francis Williams and post it here... :Big Grin: 
The night has a thousand eyes, 
And the day but one; 
Yet the light of the bright world dies 
With the dying sun. 

The mind has a thousand eyes, 
And the heart but one; 
Yet the light of a whole life dies 
When love is done. 
Enjoy.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Ok, Ok, I guess I'll have to recite 
"Ode to the lump of green clay I found in my armpit this morning."

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Ok, Ok, I guess I'll have to recite 
> "Ode to the lump of green clay I found in my armpit this morning."


Well I must say that's pretty disgusting, thanks for the visual...

But ahh well...

Ho ho ho and a bottle of rum...arrr mates...

And off he goes...Pusser Rum 

From my pussers mug (ahh but the painkiller level 4, is there anything other than alcohol in it?)


Grog: Traditionally , 2 parts water, 1 part Pussers rum.
Tot: 1/8th pint rum, the standard daily ration.
Neat: Rum without water.
Sippers: a small gentlemanly sip froma  freinds rum issue.
Gulpers: once, but only one, big swallow from anothers tot.
Sandy Bottoms: To see off whatevers in a mug when offered by a friend.
"Splice the main Brace!": (my favorite) a double tot for a job well done, or an invitation aboard  for free drinks, and to say to a friend.
"lets splice the main brace!" is synoymous with. "lets have a drink!"
The framework of hospitality: where 3 sippers equal 1 gulp, and 3 gulps equal 1 tot!
Bob's-a-Dying: In Nelsons day meant a 'stupendous, drunken bash' (my kinda party)
A long swig at the Halliards: To "tie" one one!

My wrist hurt now, thank you very much...

----------


## Mick

My bologna has a first name: It's O-s-c-a-r...

----------


## Tom Frohman

Boring is good.

Just getting over a 2 day bout with the dread Norwalk virus. As opposed to singing the ceramic chorus, Boring is good.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Just getting over a 2 day bout with the dread Norwalk virus. As opposed to singing the ceramic chorus, Boring is good.


Yes, Norway _does_ make boring viruses.

----------


## Tom Frohman

We Squirrels Are Revolting!!!

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> We Squirrels Are Revolting!!!


Big deal, you're squirrels.

Hey you don't look so threatening now without the big green text, do ya?

----------


## Tom Frohman

Solar you are worthless as a comedian.

The script said:

Tom: We squirrels are revolting!!
Solar: You certainly are!

Tom: My son is a magician he turned a car into a telephone pole.
Solar: And then you turned him into a pedestrian.


Study your lines next time.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> The script said:
> 
> Tom: We squirrels are revolting!!


I thought you had gone off the script when I saw you said your first line with 50% too much emphasis.
Tom: Yes, I too am worthless as a comedian

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> We Squirrels Are Revolting!!!


The guys NUTS...


Grab em...  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

Ok so I have a bunch of eggs that expire in three days...I miss (like I've stated before) wiping the poop off fresh brown eggs in the morn..

So this is the boring thread.

So I am now having eggs for morn, eggs for noon, and eggs for dinner...it's ok...there is alot of cheese involved....so don't worry...whoa...I think I've got arm pains...

Got a scoop of butter, a nice big pan, and well egg and cheese omleate........yum..with ketchup of course, cause we americans love ketchup...it's the new red blood

----------


## souldog

Try Banana sauce, a great substitute for ketchup.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> .it's ok...there is alot of cheese involved...


It's Velveeta.

Behold the power of cheese.

----------


## souldog

Velveeta :Confused:   The horror, the horror.  Velveeta: prelude to the fall of western civilization.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Velveeta  The horror, the horror.  Velveeta: prelude to the fall of western civilization.


It's not freaking velveeta...ok  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

Everybody was Kung Fu fighting, those jerks were fast as lightningIn fact it was a little bit fright'ning, but they fought with expert timing

----------


## Tom Frohman

Time for a Spam and Velveeta on Wonder Bread sandwich.   Ah, Tang to drink with Twinkies for desert. Is this heaven or what? Or is it he|ll?

----------


## SolarFlare

I'll stick to cardboard with Elmer's glue spread over it for my lunches, thank you.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Time for a Spam


Spam...soylent green...you decide.

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> 
> 
> Spam...soylent green...you decide.



Soylent green smoothie,  yum yum

----------


## Mick

A toast to Nina Simone...

----------


## SolarFlare

...I'd prefer to be bored by something I can at least understand!!  Please  :Frown: .

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> ...I'd prefer to be bored by something I can at least understand!!  Please .


Now now, solar dude, was that at me? I'm paranoid you know...it's Nina...Nina is dead...Nina kicked the bucket...

----------


## Mick

You know, it's rather boring, to always say, what was the return code of XXX. Do they not teach how to check return codes in what they call colleges?

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> You know, it's rather boring, to always say, what was the return code of XXX. Do they not teach how to check return codes in what they call colleges?


Errr, what's a return code?

For that matter what is this college thing?


Dayuh, Louie?  I forgot to breath again.

----------


## Tom Frohman

When I read the obituary of Nina Simone today in the Yahoo news, I said who?

This is the first time I've heard of her.

I'm a big Ella Fitzgerald fan though.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> When I read the obituary of Nina Simone today in the Yahoo news, I said who?


I said "who?" when I first saw the name in Mick's post.  But now that you've said she's featured in an obituary, I don't need to worry about it anymore  :Wink: .

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> I said "who?" when I first saw the name in Mick's post.  But now that you've said she's featured in an obituary, I don't need to worry about it anymore .


Well you know...this is the BORING thread  :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Well you know...this is the BORING thread


The whole story began in 1625. The king was having a party and I wasn't invited. So I said "i'd like some tea" and he said okay. But like solar always says some people just drone on and on about peanut butter sandwiches, santa clauses and an oversupply of crocodile meat. Medicine doesn't have the answers only the questions. So what's for dinner mom? 
A recrudescence of irridentism is what we really nead here. This gives way to a synthesis of light bulbs and easter bunnies asking the ultimate question : "Why is physics phun?" The answer isn't easy. The answer is probably boring but I'm going to give it to you anyways. "Stop" said Sally. There is noplace in your dissertation for the part about Velveeta. Some of your best results left on the cutting room floor. However, that is why I went into air conditioning repair in the first place. I thought it would be a cool profession. Alas, I am just an amateur though.

----------


## SolarFlare

2500 pixels is not enough room to express myself  :Frown: .

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> The whole story began in 1625. The king was having a party and I wasn't invited. So I said "i'd like some tea" and he said okay. But like solar always says some people just drone on and on about peanut butter sandwiches, santa clauses and an oversupply of crocodile meat. Medicine doesn't have the answers only the questions. So what's for dinner mom? 
> A recrudescence of irridentism is what we really nead here. This gives way to a synthesis of light bulbs and easter bunnies asking the ultimate question : "Why is physics phun?" The answer isn't easy. The answer is probably boring but I'm going to give it to you anyways. "Stop" said Sally. There is noplace in your dissertation for the part about Velveeta. Some of your best results left on the cutting room floor. However, that is why I went into air conditioning repair in the first place. I thought it would be a cool profession. Alas, I am just an amateur though.


Wow I started to see thing while reading this. Is your dad's name leary?

----------


## Mick

It is a boring day when you put your trash out, and then realize trash day is tommorrow...now that's boring.

----------


## Wfranc

Not wanting to be the same as the guy I dislike in this thread...
But it is quite boring... 
Tom .....? Could you think up something alittle more...boring ?
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

Not wanting to be the same as the guy wfranc dislikes in this thread...

But...

Today is EARTHDAY!!!

Hug a tree, eat some dirt....get a federal permit to shoot 1500 mute swans on the eastern shore.

----------


## SolarFlare

It doesn't seem right - there are 365.24 of our days in each year, one of which is devoted to our favorite planet.  There are only nine planets (some say eight, some say ten) in our solar system.  Shouldn't it be split evenly, at least?  The planet we know best is celebrated only 1/365.24 = .2738% of the time.  I'm sure this isn't an intergalactic holiday, folks... you got some 'splainin ta do!

----------


## Tom Frohman

Heartburn.


Principal Modes.


Uncertainty.


Kohonen Self Organizing Maps.


Dog Agility.


Ritz Crackers.


Television.


Field Corn.


Sleep.



Need I say more?

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Need I say more?


Yeah, you need to say (tm)  :Wink:

----------


## Tom Frohman

zzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Mick

Speaking of boring....

http://www.codeguru.com/forum/showth...hreadid=172993

Will it ever leave the 'hot threads' listing...will people ever stop posting non-sense responses? Will the doctors wife find out about his affair with the head nurse, stay tuned next week...
same bat channel, same bat time.

----------


## Sirjorj

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Isn't Hersey park in hersey? You never know these days...It's sunny outside and 42f ablbeit 35 with wind chill, but it's a snowing...70f on thursday...weather don't cha just love it....hows that for boring...
> .


My neighbor has a little dog whose name is HERSHEY. She is a mini daschund (is that spelled correctly...who cares?). She does yap a lot!  :Big Grin:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Sirjorj_ 
> My neighbor has a little dog whose name is HERSHEY. She is a mini daschund (is that spelled correctly...who cares?). She does yap a lot!


I must admit, that's boring enough to post in this thread.  Now back to setting out my clothes for the rest of May.

----------


## Tom Frohman

I am bored  out of my skull.

----------


## Mick

I'm cooking a ham...I feel so domesticated, I think I'll add 'go vandalize something' to my list of manly things to do today....

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> I'm cooking a ham...


Can I have some?  Please?

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> I'm cooking a ham...I feel so domesticated, I think I'll add 'go vandalize something' to my list of manly things to do today....


So are you going to break out a widow or punch a hole in a wall?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> So are you going to break out a widow or punch a hole in a wall?


Well I really don't know...after all the night starts in two more hours.....I think it might just have to be something with my ham bone....there is nothing like pulling a nice hot fat sizzling 8 pound ham outta the oven, grabbing a big hunk of meat with your bare hand and screaming I am king...woo to all who dare defy me.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> there is nothing like pulling a nice hot fat sizzling 8 pound ham outta the oven, grabbing a big hunk of meat with your bare hand and screaming I am king...woo to all who dare defy me.


I'm guessing you must have done this fewer than, say, a dozen times, then?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> I'm guessing you must have done this fewer than, say, a dozen times, then?


What makes you think that  :Wink:

----------


## Mick

Uhhh...Got Milk?

http://www.time.com/time/world/artic...449436,00.html

----------


## SolarFlare

_From that article:_
"what ensued was nothing short of Baghdad style chaos"

Ya know, if these countries have such a severe silver shortage, they might have bigger problems than not eating lunch for a day.

----------


## Tom Frohman

It rained today. It rained all day.
It hailed today. There was thunder, lightning, and tornado warning sirens.
It was dull today. I had little to do.

----------


## SolarFlare

>>Opens Netscape Messenger<<
>>Notices two new messages<<
>>Reads subject one: "Reply to post - 'The Boring Thread'"<<
>>Reads subject two: "Reply to post - 'Apathy'"<<
>>Remarks to self: Tom has been online again<<
>>Figures this event has been reasonably boring enough<<
>>Opens Internet Explorer<<
>>Navigates to 'The Boring Thread'<<
>>Posts this crap so that all may be bored by it<<

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> >>Opens Netscape Messenger<<
> >>Notices two new messages<<
> >>Reads subject one: "Reply to post - 'The Boring Thread'"<<
> >>Reads subject two: "Reply to post - 'Apathy'"<<
> >>Remarks to self: Tom has been online again<<
> >>Figures this event has been reasonably boring enough<<
> >>Opens Internet Explorer<<
> >>Navigates to 'The Boring Thread'<<
> >>Posts this crap so that all may be bored by it<<


Almost as boring as watching the 76er's play :Big Grin:

----------


## Simon666

I'm thinking of unsubscribing to this thread. I don't know why I haven't done this yet.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> I don't know why I haven't done this yet.


Because you are boring?

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Because you are boring?


If you want to see how bad and boring it can get here, I guess you're right.

----------


## Mick

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
Because you are boring? [/QUOTE

I second that...yawn..you are boring...take it deep.

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> I second that...yawn..you are boring...take it deep.


I was waiting till you would show up in the "War Developments" thread to post that picture. No such luck.  :Frown:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> I was waiting till you would show up in the "War Developments" thread to post that picture. No such luck.


Ok so now I had to actually look at the picture...

PS: the war is over
PSS: I know your real slow so I thought I'd spell the above out...T H E W A R I S O V E R...short bus...take a ride..

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> PS: the war is over
> PSS: I know your real slow so I thought I'd spell the above out...T H E W A R I S O V E R...short bus...take a ride..


It has just begun. If there is to be continuous trouble and resistance against the occupation, the US could lose more soldiers than in the actual war itself. Shooting protesters is not helping to this cause. Anyway, I think we'ld rather leave that subject and not post in the war developments thread any more.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> It has just begun. If there is to be continuous trouble and resistance against the occupation, the US could lose more soldiers than in the actual war itself. Shooting protesters is not helping to this cause. Anyway, I think we'ld rather leave that subject and not post in the war developments thread any more.


Yep..boring

----------


## Mick

We know how to skin em in europe....


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/3009537.stm

----------


## Wfranc

I wonder if he asked HIS MOTHER this TRUTH 
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Sorry... just a joke for fun.....-->other teeth :Big Grin: , right wink :Wink:  and left(^_- ) :Big Grin: 


UUUUUUUAHHHHHHHHHHHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHHHHH
When I am here, this wont be that BORING, Behold, I will get backkk :Big Grin: 

M------------I------------------C--------------K is Mi___e your name ????? :Big Grin: (Oh fill in the blank ? :Big Grin: )

----------


## Wfranc

Exam 
Grade A, A++++++,good job HUUuuuuuuuuuuuuu
RAHHHHHHHHHH
Next week on not now i am just dreaming.....BINIBIBINMIN
MICKKKKK4999

----------


## Mick

Whoa...lay off the caffeine buddy.

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Whoa...lay off the caffeine buddy.


What does that mean ? Wfranc doesnot get that at all.....

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Wfranc_ 
> What does that mean ? Wfranc doesnot get that at all.....


It means "if you take enough speed time goes backwards".

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> It means "if you take enough speed time goes backwards".


T-------------O-----------------M

I dont understand what TOM means now ....

----------


## Wfranc

_My Os looks suitbl to my font, looks so nice_ 

_Galathaea_...sound like a song...uu...aa...ee...laa...gaa...thaaa...

----------


## souldog

So WFranc is back.....

how is life?  Is the sky up or down?

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> So WFranc is back.....
> how is life?  Is the sky up or down?


Beautiful than ever. Sky is Always UP :Big Grin:  how about Soudog ? Guess you are WELL though... :Big Grin:

----------


## Wfranc

that Mick doesnt want to talk to me anymore..hah ? right ? why ? afraid ? shy ? ashamed ?  :Big Grin:  and .....so on....

----------


## Mick

You can add busy somewhere in there  :Wink:

----------


## Mick

Lets see a full house beats what?

http://www.newsmaxstore.com/nms/show...D=9&GroupID=12

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Whoa...lay off the caffeine buddy.





> _Originally posted by Wfranc_ 
> What does that mean ? Wfranc doesnot get that at all.....





> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> It means "if you take enough speed time goes backwards".





> _Originally posted by Wfranc_ 
> I dont understand what TOM means now ....


Would it help if I said they mean 'keep it boring'?

----------


## Wfranc

I WILL make it funnier, yeah this is my PURPOSE... :Big Grin: 
Solarflare so busy working those days huh ?
Take care ! :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

The pig was walking down the street with a duck on its head. Somebody yells "where did you get the pig" and the duck says "I won it in a raffle!".  I wanted to be a doctor but I didn't have enough patie(nce). Why wife's cooking is so bad its terrible. I went to the doctor and he said "your in bad shape". I said "can I get a second opinion?" He said, "Yeah, you are ugly.".
"Who was that lady I saw you with?" "That was no lady. That was my wife."
 I've always said that Codeguru audiences are the greatest audiences in the world. .....And the duck says put it on my bill!

----------


## Wfranc

You r lurking arentyo? :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  
I dont love lurjer at all

----------


## Wfranc

Give you a big teeth icon :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gabriel Fleseriu

> _Originally posted by Wfranc_ 
> You r lurking arentyo?   
> I dont love lurjer at all


LOL, look who's speaking about lurking :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Why did _you_ set your account to hidden mode?!

And, Tom, btw: one of the things every man has to teach his wife is: "Don't tell me that I'm not in shape. Round is a shape!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Wfranc_ 
> You r lurking arentyo?   
> I dont love lurjer at all


Lurj- verb? The act of lurjing.

Usage- You've been lurjing again. I can smell it on your breath.
Man cannot live by lurj alone.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Lurj- verb? The act of lurjing.
> 
> Usage- You've been lurjing again. I can smell it on your breath.
> Man cannot live by lurj alone.


You're using it wrong.  Lurj is an adjective.
"That dress you're wearing is so lurj!"
"Yeah, but I couldn't get this lurj thing out of it."

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by Gabriel Fleseriu_ 
> LOL, look who's speaking about lurking Why did _you_ set your account to hidden mode?!


I am just afraid that there is a tiger somewhere out there waiting to eat me alive :Frown:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Wfranc

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
By the way, Solarflare.... cool and bright avatar.. :Big Grin:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Wfranc_ 
> By the way, Solarflare.... cool and bright avatar..


Thanks! :Wink:  I just changed it a minute ago  :Smilie: .

----------


## Tom Frohman

Yes, that Avatar is very lurjful.

----------


## Gabriel Fleseriu

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Thanks! I just changed it a minute ago .


Yo. Looks loke a large space-rock hitting the north pole  :Smilie:

----------


## Wfranc

That is the _Independence day_.
I saw you change it this evening (WEST) and morning (EAST) :Big Grin: .
Anyway, Solarflare, take care and wish you well  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

Ever been like, sitting there, and the tube (that's tv stupid) is on, and it's like behind you, like (valley) and people start clapping and suddenly you start clapping, and you turn around to see what your clapping for and there he is, your hero Rummy...speaking, and your like right on man, who we bombing next...and you find out it's just that he's getting a award...that's such a bummer...

----------


## Mick

http://imao.us/

----------


## SolarFlare

Actually in the large version of the picture, you can see a shockwave.   :Cool: 

Maybe I should petition Brad to allow avatars of size 1200x1600.  Come to think of it, I will; that would really improve CodeGuru.
Just kidding
 :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Tom Frohman

That was too interesting.

And now for something completely different. I'm going to tell you all about the day I ate a peanut butter and pickle sandwich. It was a cold February. There were 80 centimeters of snow on the ground. There I sat stuck at home watching curling on TV. Curling and more curling. Men with brooms sweeping the ice. Women with brooms sweeping the ice. Children with brooms sweeping the ice. More, more I cried. As fate would have it, I realized I could record Curling on my VCR and watch it over and over and over again. Like a flash it hit me out of the blue. I could be eating a peanut butter and cheese ball sandwich. However, there were no cheese balls left and the weather was too severe. I had to compromise. We had pickles and anchovies in stock. I'll tell you right now that peanut butter and anchovies is out of the question. Peanut butter and pickles it had to be and that is what it was. So I was able to swill PBandP sandwiches and watch Curling to the point of numbness. It doesn't get any better than that.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> That was too interesting.
> 
> And now for something completely different. I'm going to tell you all about the day I ate a peanut butter and pickle sandwich. It was a cold February. There were 80 centimeters of snow on the ground. There I sat stuck at home watching curling on TV. Curling and more curling. Men with brooms sweeping the ice. Women with brooms sweeping the ice. Children with brooms sweeping the ice. More, more I cried. As fate would have it, I realized I could record Curling on my VCR and watch it over and over and over again. Like a flash it hit me out of the blue. I could be eating a peanut butter and cheese ball sandwich. However, there were no cheese balls left and the weather was too severe. I had to compromise. We had pickles and anchovies in stock. I'll tell you right now that peanut butter and anchovies is out of the question. Peanut butter and pickles it had to be and that is what it was. So I was able to swill PBandP sandwiches and watch Curling to the point of numbness. It doesn't get any better than that.


Step away from the water bong...

----------


## SolarFlare

Tom did you see my match?  I'm second-broomer for the Blue Rocks in my spare time.

----------


## Wfranc

Just come to inform that I remove that lurker outa my buddy list...

----------


## souldog

I went on a business trip and now I am back from the trip.

I went on a business trip and now I am no longer on the trip.
I think.

----------


## Mick

I think I posted this link before, this guy has the same demented humor I have...I guess...

http://www.imao.us/

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> I think I posted this link before, this guy has the same demented humor I have...I guess...
> http://www.imao.us/


I thought I was watching the planet of Monkeys :Big Grin:

----------


## Wfranc

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> I went on a business trip and now I am back from the trip.
> I went on a business trip and now I am no longer on the trip.
> I think.


must be tired after that trip..., sure there was a lot of things to...do.. :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Yeah, it was boring. I got called for jury duty today. I went to the court house and sat in the jury pool room and sat..and sat...and sat...and then they said "you can go home now". What a waste of time. 

It was boring. 

It doesn't get any beter than this.

----------


## SolarFlare

I've got to believe it could get better  :Wink:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Yeah, it was boring. I got called for jury duty today. I went to the court house and sat in the jury pool room and sat..and sat...and sat...and then they said "you can go home now". What a waste of time. 
> 
> It was boring. 
> 
> It doesn't get any beter than this.


Michigan doesn't have the death penalty, so what's the sense in jury duty anyways...boring..

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Michigan doesn't have the death penalty, so what's the sense in jury duty anyways...boring..


To quote Monty Python "Its just a bloody parking offence". Sounds like a job for the Spanish Inquisition.  

In the orientation they told us that in Michigan the judge chooses the punishment. The jury only gets to say not guilcup or guilty.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> The jury only gets to say not guilcup or guilty.


If that's a typo, I don't see how you could possibly have done it; if it's not, I don't understand the joke.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> If that's a typo, I don't see how you could possibly have done it; if it's not, I don't understand the joke.


It refers to a Monty Python episode where the jury delivers its verdict by charades.
They signal a tea cup for the ty in guilty and the judge takes it as cup and pronounces the defendant not guilcup.

Then the judge sentences eric idle to be burned at the stake for a parking ticket and calls in the Spanish Inquistition.

Maybe I'm putting two episodes together in my mind.

----------


## Mick

I'd like to share something to this ohh so boring thread...this is a picture of my cat...well not my cat, since he was katnapped by my ex-fiancee some time ago....she sends regular updates on his health, as required by those geneva conventions she signed before we exchanged bodily fluids..they are all after them...my bodily fluids that is... 

fat guy in a little jacket..

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> I'd like to share something to this ohh so boring thread...this is a picture of my cat...well not my cat, since he was katnapped by my ex-fiancee some time ago....she sends regular updates on his health, as required by those geneva conventions she signed before we exchanged bodily fluids..they are all after them...my bodily fluids that is...


Whoa there, Mick!!!!  Whoa!

How 'bout just "look, a cat"?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Whoa there, Mick!!!!  Whoa!
> 
> How 'bout just "look, a cat"?


ohh come on now..that would be boring...

----------


## Mick

Tonights classic is the Hudsucker Proxy on bravo...I give it two thumbs up....these go to eleven...

----------


## Tom Frohman

So yesterday the squirrel in my Avatar (Lucy) was hanging around on my deck for hours demanding more walnuts, peanuts, hazelnuts etc. After several hours I started to ignore her. I closed the screen and went into the other room.

As usual she jumps up on the screen and starts shaking it until I bring out some more nuts. But no I was ignoring her. The sound was getting louder and louder. Finally, I cave in and go into the living room to see the gaping hole she had just ripped in the screen. She was in the process of making it bigger.

Sigh. Now I have to go get some super heavy duty claw resistant screening. The kind people get to stop their cats from destroying the screens.

It doesn't get any better than this.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> So yesterday the squirrel in my Avatar (Lucy) was hanging around on my deck for hours demanding more walnuts, peanuts, hazelnuts etc. After several hours I started to ignore her. I closed the screen and went into the other room.
> 
> As usual she jumps up on the screen and starts shaking it until I bring out some more nuts. But no I was ignoring her. The sound was getting louder and louder. Finally, I cave in and go into the living room to see the gaping hole she had just ripped in the screen. She was in the process of making it bigger.
> 
> Sigh. Now I have to go get some super heavy duty claw resistant screening. The kind people get to stop their cats from destroying the screens.
> 
> It doesn't get any better than this.


There are people who say cloning is a good idea ... why????

----------


## galathaea

Why am I here?  I've been staring at this #&@%ing screen now for longer than I can remember.  My eyes are red and sore from lack of blinking.  The class I've been working on in the background has progressed 2 lines in the past half hour, and I don't think I can squeeze anything else out of my brain.  I'm so stimulant tolerant that nothing will keep me awake any longer.  So why did I stop by codeguru and spend time writing this post?  Its like I can't let go, no matter how much the voice in my head tells me I should.  Not only is this boring, but it borders on pathetic...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> So yesterday the squirrel in my Avatar (Lucy) was hanging around on my deck for hours demanding more walnuts, peanuts, hazelnuts etc. After several hours I started to ignore her. I closed the screen and went into the other room.
> 
> As usual she jumps up on the screen and starts shaking it until I bring out some more nuts. But no I was ignoring her. The sound was getting louder and louder. Finally, I cave in and go into the living room to see the gaping hole she had just ripped in the screen. She was in the process of making it bigger.
> 
> Sigh. Now I have to go get some super heavy duty claw resistant screening. The kind people get to stop their cats from destroying the screens.
> 
> It doesn't get any better than this.


I once had a squirrel come down the chimmney in my house...it's a good thing it wasn't after closing time, otherwise I might have done my great white hunter impersonation....it was kinda funny though, three people running screaming around the house trying to get one little ball of fur out the front door...squirrels are evil..

----------


## galathaea

> _Originally posted by Mick_2003_
> ...squirrels are evil..


Yes they are!

----------


## souldog

EVIL

----------


## Mick

Yes but how many of you have acutally had roasted squirrel on a stick...hmm tasty....just like chicken...and no I'm not kidding  :Wink:

----------


## souldog

Never eatin me any possum, squirrel or bull _testicles.

But I have had tongue tacos, stomach soup and chicken necks.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> But I have had tongue tacos, *stomach soup* and chicken necks.


What is that, a beaker of hydrochloric acid?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## souldog

Menudo.  I wouldn't recommend it. :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Never eatin me any possum, squirrel or bull _testicles.
> 
> But I have had tongue tacos, stomach soup and chicken necks.


hmm no possum or any sort of _testicles have touched my lips...no tongue tacos, stomach soup (but that does sound interesting)...but I have had chicken necks...generally you keep em in your freezer for when you go crabbing...but then _some_ people think raw oysters are disgusting...

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Yes but how many of you have acutally had roasted squirrel on a stick...hmm tasty....just like chicken...and no I'm not kidding


Strangely enough, I've had squirrel too. Tastes just like rabbit which tastes just like chicken.

To paraphrase Mark Twain you profane animals to call them evil.  Only human beings have the capacity to be cruel and evil.
(See The Mysterious Stranger by Mark Twain.)

Squirrels aren't evil.
Squirrels are just looking out for number zero. They are also cute and fuzzy. Used to have a pet squirrel. I used to sleep with it  :Smilie:  I was about 10 years old at the time.

----------


## souldog

I don't know Tom, that squirrel in the picture I posted certainly has the sparkle of misery and mayhem in its eye.  I am pretty certain that I felt the hand of death on my shoulder when I first lay eyes on that wicked grin.  Could it be an incarnation of the Dark One himself?  


Mick.  Menudo is supposed to be a cure for hangovers.  Personally the only thing I ever found that really works is the hair of the dog.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Mick.  Menudo is supposed to be a cure for hangovers.  Personally the only thing I ever found that really works is the hair of the dog.


Nope nope nada...there are two things I can think of off the top of my head that cure hangovers...

1. Hydration...before going to bed assuming your not just passing out, drink mass amounts of water...be sure to wear a depends or have some sorta plastic beneath you...but it works trust me..

2. Practice....

----------


## Tom Frohman

Last night I replaced my screen with super heavy duty claw resistant screen material. Bring on the squirrels. 

Next on the agenda, enjoy a bowl of Malt-O-meal and watch the grass grow.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Last night I replaced my screen with super heavy duty claw resistant screen material. Bring on the squirrels. 
> 
> Next on the agenda, enjoy a bowl of Malt-O-meal and watch the grass grow.


I would just attached some voltage to it via a power cord...well after I got done smell burnt squirrel fur...invite my friends over and snickered....with friends like me, who needs...well friends  :Wink:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> I would just attached some voltage to it via a power cord...well after I got done smell burnt squirrel fur...invite my friends over and snickered....with friends like me, who needs...well friends


Yes, Yes, a brilliant idea! Attach a power cord to a polymer composite  screen! Just what would I say to the management to explain the fire.

With friends like you who needs enemas!

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Yes, Yes, a brilliant idea! Attach a power cord to a polymer composite  screen! Just what would I say to the management to explain the fire.
> 
> With friends like you who needs enemas!


Those with not enough fiber in thier diet  :Wink:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Ah yes, a nice relaxing lunch hour sitting out on the deck with Scarface the squirrel and Atilla the chipmunk.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Ah yes, a nice relaxing lunch hour sitting out on the deck with Scarface the squirrel and Atilla the chipmunk.


Better than that cat from _h_e_l_l and well...I love a good *****...he's just well so...well the under the darn foot, the jumping on the window sile..guess it's my fault, shouldn't have feed him the spare tuna from the fallout shelter....lock and load

----------


## SolarFlare

So guys, let's not stray from the main point here.  Did you know that nothing particularly historic happened on this day?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> So guys, let's not stray from the main point here.  Did you know that nothing particularly historic happened on this day?


I so beg to differ....

May 30 1431
Joan of Arc is burned at the stake in Rouen, France for relapsing into heresy. After having signed a confession a week earlier, Joan appeared in court wearing difformitate habitus -- odious apparel -- or, more precisely, men's clothing

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> I so beg to differ....
> 
> May 30 1431
> Joan of Arc is burned at the stake in Rouen, France for relapsing into heresy. After having signed a confession a week earlier, Joan appeared in court wearing difformitate habitus -- odious apparel -- or, more precisely, men's clothing


I didn't expect the Spanish Inquistion.......

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I didn't expect the Spanish Inquistion.......


Nobody expects the spanish inquisition!!!!

----------


## souldog

I've been expecting them for a long time, but they never seem to show up

----------


## Mick

ahhh my corn hole...time for metamucil

----------


## Tom Frohman

Morituri te salutant.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Morituri te salutant.


I'll order delivery tonight, just to be safe.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> I'll order delivery tonight, just to be safe.


It's not deliverance.....It's Digiorno! ...with a side of pork (ned betty's _a_s_s_)

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> It's not deliverance.....It's Digiorno! ...with a side of pork (ned betty's _a_s_s_)


Be careful what you ask for...you just might get it.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Be careful what you ask for...you just might get it.


Yea...I know..it's what my ex-wife said to me.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Be careful what you ask for...you just might get it.


Uhhhh can I have ten thousand dollars, composed of one hundred hundred dollar bills, which I will find on my desk tomorrow morning, and which will never be unusual in any way?

----------


## gjs368

> composed of one hundred hundred dollar bills


I'll be glad to invoice for any number of those hundred dollar bills.... By the way, how soon could I expect payment?? 


> and which will never be unusual in any way?


Nothing unusual about paying bills, right?

----------


## souldog

ten thousand dollars? peanuts.  give me ELEVEN THOUSAND

----------


## SolarFlare

As they say in "The Monkey's Paw" (short story about 'be careful what you wish for' theme):

_"Two hundred pounds couldn't hurt you unless it fell from the sky!"_

----------


## souldog

Or you swallowed it...nasty revelations would certainly follow.

----------


## M Owen

My conversion is running fine now ... I'm bored.

----------


## Tom Frohman

I'm back at work and bored. Where did the weekend go.

----------


## M Owen

It went to the same place that Rick Carlisle went ... The Happy Head Coach Hunting Ground ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

I think someone in the Pistons front office needs to get their head examined. Fire the coach who has done an excellent job improving the Pistons for a coach who couldn't push Philadelphia over the hump.

----------


## Mick

I use to play in the woods they knocked down to build this place...at least they got us on the map  :Frown: 

http://www.sunspot.net/entertainment...ment-headlines

----------


## Tom Frohman

In order to simplify the world I've decided that nobody's opinion but mine is of any importance. Therefore there is no need for anyone to ever post again in this thread.



Unless they are bored.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> In order to simplify the world I've decided that nobody's opinion but mine is of any importance. Therefore there is no need for anyone to ever post again in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they are bored.



I've decided, my opinion is more important than yours.

----------


## M Owen

> I've decided, my opinion is more important than yours.


But are you bored Mick???? :Wink:  

I have also decided ... That your opinion is the most important ... (Were you expecting something else?)

----------


## SolarFlare

_______________________________My importance


















_______________________________All else

----------


## M Owen

Solarflare,

But are we looking at that scale from top to bottom or bottom to top???? :Big Grin:

----------


## SolarFlare

What, is your monitor tipped over or something??  Are you reading the scale in binary?  It's from top to bottom in order of decreasing importance, and I forgot something, so let me draw it again (different scale this time)  :Wink: :

____My importance___

____Most other stuff__









____M Owen's importance_
just kidding!

----------


## Mick

Tonights movie on bravo is At Play in the Fields of the Lord...I give it two thumbs up...


PS: my monitor reads 'at play in the fields of porn' I really don't get it....something to do the with the refresh rate, peoples posts...and LINES

----------


## souldog

ALL YOU BIG SHOTS
________________









POOR PATHETIC souldog
___________________

 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 

Oh god, life is so hard

----------


## Tom Frohman

Time stops for nobody. It moves like a jugernaut trampling all in its path as it towards the inevitable conclusion. We are all born stradling the grave: Here one moment, gone the next.

Who among us is superior to fate? Only the gods themselves live forever under the sun. What man achieves is but the wind.

Why is man born only to suffer, die, and eat at Taco Bell?

 :Frown:   :Mad:   :Confused:   :EEK!:

----------


## M Owen

> Why is man born only to suffer, die, and eat at Taco Bell?


Do you eat at Taco Bell before or after you die? Does eating there cause you to die?

----------


## M Owen

> What, is your monitor tipped over or something?? Are you reading the scale in binary? It's from top to bottom in order of decreasing importance, and I forgot something, so let me draw it again (different scale this time) :
> 
> ____My importance___
> 
> ____Most other stuff__
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still didn't answer the question ... :Big Grin:  I'll assume that we're to read this bottom-up ... Thank you for clarifying this ... :Wink:

----------


## Mick

Taco _h_e_l_l is the heat, dude it rocks, a couple of bucks and all the bean and cheese burritos you can eat...ask my best friend he's well aware of the window lock feature on a hot summer day after a feast of all saints...I think he lost all his nostril hairs in the last batch...

----------


## Mick

Ahh I've been censored...and I didn't get a chance to even make change....have you ever noticed, that people don't notice a play on words...or is it just me  :Wink:

----------


## Tom Frohman

It's just you.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> It's just you.


Thanks Tom..I thought, for a minute, I was going insane...but as usual you are the voice of reason....sorta like that sound wet squirrels make..

----------


## SolarFlare

This has turned from the *Boring* thread to the *Boring* thread.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Rain. Cold rain.
A wet squirrel is  hanging from the window screen  and shaking it until I go feed her.  More walnuts, more peanuts, more hazelnuts. When will it all end?

As I put the nuts out several chipmunks appear from nowhere and start carrying away the pile of nuts piece by piece. Starlings look on in envy from the tree. (I don't like starlings.)

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Rain. Cold rain.
> A wet squirrel is  hanging from the window screen  and shaking it until I go feed her.  More walnuts, more peanuts, more hazelnuts. When will it all end?
> 
> As I put the nuts out several chipmunks appear from nowhere and start carrying away the pile of nuts piece by piece. Starlings look on in envy from the tree. (I don't like starlings.)


It's been raining like ten or 12 days straight, last year I could stand out in the local resivour and fish, now I'd be under 20 feet of water...I love rain...but it's kinda getting boring. But the worms are cute...squiggles and all that...

----------


## souldog

RAIN?  No, no.. its all sunshine over this-a-way.   Sunshine, blue skies and too much work to do.

----------


## Mick

Ahhhh!!!!! people from cali...the only time I went to cali...guess what it did??? it freaking rained....but I did stay at the four seasons....nice hotel..nice cars...

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Ahhhh!!!!! people from cali...the only time I went to cali...guess what it did??? it freaking rained....but I did stay at the four seasons....nice hotel..nice cars...


Yeh... and a lot of cute sugary warms around there... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> RAIN?  No, no.. its all sunshine over this-a-way.   Sunshine, blue skies and too much work to do.


See, I'm telling you, we should start a weather thread!  Now I know to expect nice skies rolling in by the end of the weekend.  Isn't this a better way to do it that listening to those astrologists - whoops I mean meteorologists  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Mick

I just noticed the stanley cup championship are still on, when will it end? New Jersey seems to be having a run on final appearances...I'd say go jets...but well that's next year...and I can't even think of a good NCAA team in NJ...what's that smell? ohh I forgot, I'm south of jersey  :Wink:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> I just noticed the stanley cup championship are still on, when will it end? New Jersey seems to be having a run on final appearances...I'd say go jets...but well that's next year...and I can't even think of a good NCAA team in NJ...what's that smell? ohh I forgot, I'm south of jersey


Speaking of sports, how 'bout that Corky - er, Sammy - Sosa?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Speaking of sports, how 'bout that Corky - er, Sammy - Sosa?


what a clown...but he's not the first, middle or last...can't we just have more Cal Ripken Jr's???

----------


## Tom Frohman

Ah, back from a 4 day vacation in Northern Michigan.  I need a vacation now.  Fog, rain, cold every day.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Wonderful.
For the second time in two weeks the squirrel cut a hole in my window screens.  This was a special pet claw resistant screen.
^(*&^(&^(*&^$$*&(** Squirrel!

If I didn't live on the second floor and hadn't caught the squirrel doing it the first time, I'd be suspicious someone was out to get me.

Lucy, the squirrel in my Avatar, is the culprit. Time to get out the hot pepper spray to coat the new screen.

----------


## SolarFlare

Heh, Mick, he thinks it's Lucy  :Wink:  :Big Grin: !!

PM sent

----------


## Mick

I zee...the training should be stepped up...shoulder launched rockets should be attached, we are way ahead of schedule mein...well you know what comes after that  :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> I zee...the training should be stepped up...shoulder launched rockets should be attached, we are way ahead of schedule mein...well you know what comes after that


Mick I think there is a herd of prairie dogs headed your way.
(As prairie dogs are squirrels they do my bidding.)

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Mick I think there is a herd of prairie dogs headed your way.
> (As prairie dogs are squirrels they do my bidding.)


All I got to say is: .22 marlin....hollow point so the heads explode in a star spangled way...

----------


## SolarFlare

Mick! Tom! Cease this insolence at once, or I shall send a large neutron star to destroy your entire planet, and anything within a billion light-years!

----------


## M Owen

Tom,

I didn't think there were any prairie dogs in MI ...



> Mick I think there is a herd of prairie dogs headed your way.
> (As prairie dogs are squirrels they do my bidding.)


Now a herd of deer I can see ... Tho by the looks of 23 and 96 they are thinning out pretty good ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by M Owen_ 
> Tom,
> I didn't think there were any prairie dogs in MI ...


You haven't been reading the newspapers. The infamous monkey pox pet prairie dogs were shipped to michigan as well as several other states.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> You haven't been reading the newspapers. The infamous monkey pox pet prairie dogs were shipped to michigan as well as several other states.


Really? I don't read, that kinda takes the fun out of it, you know reading...maybe I'm just a dim o crat in disgust...reading bah..that's what the right does...ohh wait...I  see a prairie dog poking it's head up, he's holding a bible...time to lock and load...lunch anyone?

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Really? I don't read, that kinda takes the fun out of it, you know reading...maybe I'm just a dim o crat in disgust...reading bah..that's what the right does...ohh wait...I  see a prairie dog poking it's head up, he's holding a bible...time to lock and load...lunch anyone?


You sound more like a republican than a democrat.
Shoot first use diplomacy...well maybe never.

----------


## souldog

Wooooh... there Tom..  Prairie *DOGS*  may look like squirrels, but they are called DOGS.  Certainly these noble little hounds wouldn't do your bidding

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> You sound more like a republican than a democrat.
> Shoot first use diplomacy...well maybe never.


Now your getting it  :Smilie:  sorry for the rant...umm I'm too the right..

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Wooooh... there Tom..  Prairie *DOGS*  may look like squirrels, but they are called DOGS.  Certainly these noble little hounds wouldn't do your bidding


Dog may be in the name but they are a member of the squirrel family (Sciuridae). This family also includes chipmunks, woodchucks, as well as the familiar fox and grey squirrels.

See
http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.ed...ae.html?<br />

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Dog may be in the name but they are a member of the squirrel family (Sciuridae). This family also includes chipmunks, woodchucks, as well as the familiar fox and grey squirrels.


And Tom Frohman.

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Dog may be in the name but they are a member of the squirrel family (Sciuridae). This family also includes chipmunks, woodchucks, as well as the familiar fox and grey squirrels.
> 
> See
> http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.ed...ae.html?<br />


Scientific MUMBO JUMBO.  I am taking prairie dogs and declaring them Canidae.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Scientific MUMBO JUMBO.  I am taking prairie dogs and declaring them Canidae.


This could open up a new chapter in world history.

Sheep herding prairie dogs.

Search and rescue prairie dogs.

Seeing eye prairie dogs.

Prairie watch dogs.

The Iditarod prarie dog sled race.

It could be the end of civilization as we know it!

----------


## Tom Frohman

Now on television

Prairie Dog Come Home.
We could get June Lockhardt to star in the series.

Rin Tin Tin Prairie Dog Cop.
The story of a drug sniffing prarie dog who works for the police department.

Benji
The story of a stray mongrel prairie dog who makes good.

Sergeant Preston of the Yukon and his faithful Prairie Dog King.

----------


## souldog

And don't forget 

Prairie dogs who just want to give you a big wet kiss.

Prairie dogs who make everyone unconfortable because they wont stop sniffing where they ought not be sniffing.  Thank god we all don't have the olfactory abilities of canidae

----------


## souldog

the d_a_m_n prairie dog ate the thanksgiving turkey.


Kujo....

----------


## Mick

GUN

----------


## souldog

you monster

----------


## Mick

You know...they have this prairie dog town out in montana somwhere on 90 between billings and bozeman...it's kinda fun, and well really tricky to get a hit, doing slightly under 100 but then, you can always turn around and try again...nothing like the feel of hot lead against your skin...




> You got 7 right! 
> Well done - you're a quiz genius!

----------


## Mick

Anybody ever wonder if a 'tard is running the country? Balance my friend, balance....

http://us.news1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com...3154296905.jpg

----------


## Mick

You know, if you can't figure out how to yield then I think you should be pulled off on the side of the road and shot...just a thought...might just be me.

----------


## Tom Frohman

The fire alarm is going off. Nobody is paying any attention to it.

Or is it that I'm the only one to hear it? If a fire alarm is going off in my head and no one else can hear it, does it still make a noise?
Science still thinks it has the answers but it doesn't. They possess air and wind, smoke, mirrors, and bells and whistles. Yet still water is allowed to run free in the streets because nobody has the guts to tie it down and say "enough is enough". People name there dogs after fire hydrants and boxes of oatmeal yet no one stops to consider what they are doing to the chair's ego. Rugs have feelings just like the rest of us! I make a point of insulting the carpet every night before I go to bed and I'm a better man for it. Somebody needs to have the courage to tell the TRUTH to the public.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> 
> Or is it that I'm the only one to hear it? If a fire alarm is going off in my head and no one else can hear it, does it still make a noise?


That's just gods warning that you'll go blind if you keep doing that.

----------


## Mick

And so...it's warm though it rained yet again today...but I must say...


POOL IS NOW OPEN!!!!

Nothing like coming home and jumping in chlorine....

----------


## Mick

How do you spell "tool"

http://www.wired.com/news/politics/0,1283,59305,00.html


I love it when a plan goes wrong.

----------


## mdmd

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> How do you spell "tool"
> http://www.wired.com/news/politics/0,1283,59305,00.html


I love this line



> Continental Airlines, for example, one of the largest airlines in the 
> United States, uses Woolley's system throughout its 
> Continental.com website. Woolley said the airline has not paid for 
> the software. Worse, the copyright notices in the source code 
> have been removed.


Companies have to know this stuff happens when they don't 
want to pay for experienced people. They end up hiring 
inexperienced people who program by downloading someone 
else's code and calling it your own. That unemployed guy had
a good idea, snoop  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

I am the greatest!!!!!!!!
(Imagine the sight of Tom humming the theme from Rocky while standing on the steps of the local public library with his hands over his head. )

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I am the greatest!!!!!!!!
> (Imagine the sight of Tom humming the theme from Rocky while standing on the steps of the local public library with his hands over his head. )


With or without the pink tutu and black high heels?

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I am the greatest!!!!!!!!
> (Imagine the sight of Tom humming the theme from Rocky while standing on the steps of the local public library with his hands over his head. )


Uh, it was an Art Museum, not a public library, and it was local to me, not to you  :Wink:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## souldog

and a wand with a glittery star on the end

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I am the greatest!!!!!!!!
> (Imagine the sight of Tom humming the theme from Rocky while standing on the steps of the local public library with his hands over his head. )


Hey Tom, I have to say you are slipping.  That really was not a boring post.  It had me chuckling for some time :Big Grin:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Hey Tom, I have to say you are slipping.  That really was not a boring post.


I agree with souldigger, Tom: you should talk more about your social life.  :Smilie: 
Just kidding!

----------


## souldog

?????SoulDigger?????

what is this?  How would you like it if I started calling you SolarFluff or something :Big Grin:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> ?????SoulDigger?????
> 
> what is this?  How would you like it if I started calling you SolarFluff or something


No, see, I said "just kidding" in my previous post for the SoulDigger comment, not for Tom's social life!
Just kidding again  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 

er... okay, Souldog, I'll leave the name-juggling to Xeon.  :Big Grin:

----------


## souldog

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:    Nah, juggle.  Everyone Juggle

----------


## SolarFlare

What's the best shade of white?  I use E0E0E0 on my computer because it's easier on the eyes than the classic FFFFFF.  But you could always change it up a bit and add a tinted color, or make it grayer, and so on.

----------


## Mick

And now from the archives 'Squirrels are Evil'....hmm taste like fried chicken...no where is my power generator, I want to test that theory on outlets vs....


Squirrel cuts power to 15,000 in Tucson

By L. Anne Newell
© 2003 Arizona Daily Star


If the power went out at your house Wednesday morning, it likely was the fault of the squirrel that didn't know its own strength. 

Some 15,000 Tucson Electric Power Co. customers lost power at 7:38 a.m. after the squirrel got into some electrical equipment at a station near East Speedway and North Kolb Road and caused a short circuit, TEP spokesman Joe Salkowski said. 

Crews went out and got the electric back on line just after 8 a.m., he said. The squirrel did not survive the adventure. 

The critter had the unfortunate luck of picking a particular substation that takes high voltage power and converts it to low voltage power for distribution to homes between East Grant and East Irvington roads and Dodge Boulevard and Harrison Road, Salkowski said. 

Translation? The shock isn't similar to that of sticking your finger into a power outlet. "It's like sticking your finger in a power generator," he says. 

As it turns out, it wasn't the only time squirrels have raided TEP property. In fact, squirrels are such a problem for the company that it has two employees tasked with going to all the substations and making them "as unattractive to varmints as possible," Salkowski said. 

*And, according to a recent story in a national newspaper, "squirrels are the bane of the electrical industry," he said, especially on the East Coast.* 

The outage affected some traffic lights, Salkowski said, but caused no permanent damage. Police reported nothing out-of-the-ordinary from the incident.

----------


## Mick



----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> 
> *And, according to a recent story in a national newspaper, "squirrels are the bane of the electrical industry," he said, especially on the East Coast.*


During december we have had no end of troubles with the squirrels chewing through the outside Christmas light strings. Have had to replace about 2 plugs a year from squirrel damage.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> During december we have had no end of troubles with the squirrels chewing through the outside Christmas light strings. Have had to replace about 2 plugs a year from squirrel damage.


You mean you take your christmas lights down after december?

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> You mean you take your christmas lights down after december?


Yes JimBob, we do take them down before the 4th of July.

I think the squirrel is slowly learning to leave the screen alone.
I've shot her three times now with the super-soaker squirt gun while she was hanging on the screen. She is starting to regard the screen with suspicion.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I think the squirrel is slowly learning to leave the screen alone.
> I've shot her three times now with the super-soaker squirt gun while she was hanging on the screen. She is starting to regard the screen with suspicion.


I always use the back door for precisely that reason.  Can you believe it took me a whole week to learn  :EEK!:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> I always use the back door for precisely that reason.


Can't decide whether to snicker or just plain laugh.

----------


## Mick

Kewl...washington picked steve blake (pg - Maryland) in the second round NBA draft. Now if we can only trade for wilcox etc etc, we can field a all ACC champion team in the NBA...heck..that would make me actually go into that cesspool called DC to watch some games...rock on.

----------


## souldog

My dogs are eating.  When dogs get hungry, you feed them and they eat.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> My dogs are eating.  When dogs get hungry, you feed them and they eat.


My dogs are barking. When my dogs bark. I know it's time to wash my feet.

----------


## Mick

Well the heading was state mottos, but whoever wrote it must be from Tennessee...since well umm DC isn't a state.




> Alabama: H e ll Yes, We Have Electricity 
> Alaska: 11,623 Eskimos Can't Be Wrong! 
> Arizona: But It's A Dry Heat
> Arkansas: Literacy Ain't Everything
> California: By 30, Our Women Have More Plastic Than Your Honda 
> Colorado: If You Don't Ski, Don't Bother
> Connecticut: Like Massachusetts, Only The Kennedy's Don't Own It Yet 
> Delaware: We Really Do Like The Chemicals In Our Water
> Florida: Home of the headless drivers
> ...

----------


## Mick

This reminds me of a movie or a book, or maybe it's just a common theme in both...

Scientist...no no no, there is NO way the fish could mutate and breed, absolutley not...never happen...never...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/3026104.stm

----------


## SolarFlare

And if you anger it, it grows 1000x its size and gains the strength of fifty forklifts.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Today I steam cleaned the carpet in my apartment. It doesn't get any better than this....sigh.

----------


## souldog

Yes it does.  Now track mud all over your clean carpet

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Today I steam cleaned the carpet in my apartment. It doesn't get any better than this....sigh.


Murphys law will soon apply.

----------


## SolarFlare

I stepped in wet tar yesterday... my shoes are pretty much ruined  :Smilie:  :Frown:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> I stepped in wet tar yesterday... my shoes are pretty much ruined


Yes but the soles of your shoes are now water proof, and it's far better than stepping in wet poo.

----------


## Tom Frohman

I went to see Fireworks tonight. I think we'll go find another display on the 4th.


Kaboom!!!!!!

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I went to see Fireworks tonight. I think we'll go find another display on the 4th.
> 
> 
> Kaboom!!!!!!


Burn baby burn...I must say, there is nothing like sitting in a sailboat, watching the fireworks over the bay...




> And I, like a firework, explode 
> Roman candle lightning lights up the sky

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Burn baby burn...I must say, there is nothing like sitting in a sailboat, watching the fireworks over the bay...


I would have to say the Chesapeake qualifies as one of the best bodies of water of all-time.

----------


## souldog

I am tired and I am depressed. :Frown:   :Frown:  

I can not do it.  Oh god, how am I supposed to do this.

----------


## SolarFlare

Souldog, it's okay, you're not alone.  There comes a time in every man's life when they have to tell their wife they've impregnated a hooker.

----------


## souldog

No, Solar.  I impregnated  six hookers and a goat.  Oh....

----------


## SolarFlare

It's worse than I thought.  Run for the hills.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> No, Solar.  I impregnated  six hookers and a goat.  Oh....


Dude I'm with you on the goat, cause you can like grab the horns and like...well but...with a sheep, it's like snuggles...nice and soft...

----------


## SolarFlare

Hey Mick was the *kaboom* always *kaboom* or was it originally kaboom?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Hey Mick was the *kaboom* always *kaboom* or was it originally kaboom?


Doing my part for the 4th  :Wink:

----------


## ih8mylife

.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by ih8mylife_ 
> a goat?!? sweet jesus man have some respect
> 
> [Yves: quoted spam is still spam  ]


I totally agree, I mean why a goat? Sheep you can shave.

----------


## Mick

Dude caesar is on...I can't think of anything else I'd rather be doing, except rubbing gabriel stubby head and drinking a beer. Actually we need a gabe bobble doll...with voice...something like 'you just don't get it do you mick' that would be rocking...

----------


## Mick

kewl...one of the cheesist movies I like comes on in 11 mintues on the scifi channel....army of darkness...I give it two thumbs up..

----------


## Mick

is it any wonder I've posted 4x in a row...reminds me of ...ohh I've got too much time on my hands, and it's ticking away ticking away...80's song revolution....is it any wonder that

----------


## ih8mylife

.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Well done team. That was extremely boring. Keep up the good work.

----------


## ih8mylife

its paved not painted 

paving involves a steam roller  :Big Grin:

----------


## SolarFlare

...so then I said, "Hey pal, you gotta slide it around, like this..."

----------


## Tom Frohman

and then the duck says "I won it in a raffle."

----------


## SolarFlare

And that's the story of the elephant that prevented thermonuclear war.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Although the story of the thermonuclear war ended there, the bigger story went on. Yes, Percy the woodchuck went on to have even greater adventures. His most exciting caper involved a bicycle, two boxes of lime Jello mix and a labrador retriever...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Although the story of the thermonuclear war ended there, the bigger story went on. Yes, Percy the woodchuck went on to have even greater adventures. His most exciting caper involved a bicycle, two boxes of lime Jello mix and a labrador retriever...


Daddy, read the part again about the lime jello...

----------


## gjs368

... and everything would have been fine, were it not for one out-of-control steamroller and that crazy elk bent on revenge ...

----------


## gjs368

... of course, that charging emu didn't help, either ...

----------


## SolarFlare

But the real lesson he learned from the encounter is, putting toast in the freezer can't restore your dignity.

----------


## gjs368

> But the real lesson he learned from the encounter is, putting toast in the freezer can't restore your dignity.


That is, unless you sprinkle lots of lime jello powder on it first - and convince your dog to eat it while riding backwards on a bicycle.

----------


## SolarFlare

Uch you ruined the whole story.  :Mad:  :Cool:

----------


## gjs368

Talk to Mick; HE asked for it !!!!


> read the part again about the lime jello...

----------


## Mick

jeez...what is wrong with you people...you snort the jello mix....sugga high....

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> jeez...what is wrong with you people...you snort the jello mix....sugga high....


If by you you mean ... you.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> If by you you mean ... you.


What? what? sorry I got this big sugga bugga in my nose...trying to pick

----------


## gjs368

OK, Mick, no more jello for you!!

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by gjs368_ 
> OK, Mick, no more jello for you!!


There should be a beer hat somewhere in there  :Smilie:

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by gjs368_ 
> OK, Mick, no more jello for you!!


 :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
Its fun

----------


## Mick

I was gonna comment earlier today on this, but since I'm watchin the Lion in Winter (good flick) I suppose I'll comment now...

To mrs. Hepburn...I would have hit that...rest in peace...and well don't let it be known where your resting...cause I might still hit that...

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk:*



> To mrs. Hepburn...I would have hit that...rest in peace...and well don't let it be known where your resting...cause I might still hit that...


Katherine Hepburn? Aye....how sad. She has joined Marilyn and Grace......aye......can Clonaid please clone Grace Kelly one of these days???  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Frown:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Xeon_ 
> *From MiCk:*
> 
> 
> Katherine Hepburn? Aye....how sad. She has joined Marilyn and Grace......aye......can Clonaid please clone Grace Kelly one of these days???


Yes she was an awesome actress..I think my fav is desk set...where she's a reference librarian, and like tracy spencer is the dude that's putting in a computer to replace her and her gaggle of girls...good flick....

in other news...fresh off the rotten.com




> Singapore's environment minister awarded the country's first five-star rating to a public restroom on Tuesday, at the start of a nationwide drive to flush out dirty lavatories. Environment Minister Lim Swee Say launched the 'Happy Toilet' campaign, which will rate public restrooms using a five-star system similar to that used for hotels. 'I am looking very forward to experiencing this toilet myself so I can walk out of the toilet feeling happy,' Lim said at a news conference, before placing the award plaque outside a restroom at a suburban shopping mall in the wealthy Southeast Asian city-state." According to the Happy Toilet booklet: "In total we spend almost three years of our lives on the toilet. It's natural and it's normal, so let's learn to say: 'Wow! That's a great toilet!'"

----------


## galathaea

So I've found my new favorite drink.  I found this dusty bottle in the local Indian market full of this thick red syrup (which had precipitated and crystalized somewhat in a thick layer on the bottom).  Its wrapper says:




> *SH***** ROOH AFZA*
> *SUMMER DRINK OF THE EAST*
> 
> _Each dose of 50 ml. (70 grams approx.) contains:_
> Invert sugar base 40.0 ml, Pineapple Juice 4.0 ml, Distilled Extract of: Coriandrum sativa (Dhania), Daucuscarota (Gajar), Portulaca oleracea (Khurfa), Citrullus vulgaris (Tarbooz), Spinacia oleracea (Palak), Mentha arvensis (Pudina), Luffa cylindrica (Hara Ghia), Cichorium intybus (Kasni), Vitis vinifera (Munnaqa), Santalum album (Sandal Sufed), Vetiveria zizanioides (Khas Hindi), Parmelia perlate (Chharrhila), Nymphaea alba (Gul Nilofar), Onosma bracteatum (Barge gaozaban)_2.25 ml, Distillate of Keora 1.75 ml, Orange Juice 1.0 ml, Distillate of Citrus medica 0.4 ml, Distillate of Rose damascena 0.3 ml *CONTAINS PERMITTED COLOURS AMARANTH*
> 
> Rooh Afza - Soothing, Cooling, Satisfying.  A joy to look at, a pleasure to taste.  For refreshment or for fun, in summer there is nothing like Rooh Afza.  Mix, with ice-cold water or with water and ice cubes and sip the sheer pleasure of the most pleasant drink.  Add milk to make a delicious milkshake.  You won't be able to forget the taste and the joy in a hurry.


If you can imagine a drink with sandalwood and vetivert mixed in...  Well, anyways, Snoop Fizzle just got over so I'm outta here...

_Rollin' down the road,
Like an Injun,
Sippin' on Summer Juice
(laaiid-baaack)_

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> So I've found my new favorite drink.  I found this dusty bottle in the local Indian market full of this thick red syrup (which had precipitated and crystalized somewhat in a thick layer on the bottom).  Its wrapper says:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can imagine a drink with sandalwood and vetivert mixed in...  Well, anyways, Snoop Fizzle just got over so I'm outta here...
> 
> _Rollin' down the road,
> Like an Injun,
> ...


Ha ha ha

with my mind on my money and my money on *my* mind...chronic memories...

I couldn't resist



> I wanna ask you one question
> If I had some nuts, hangin on the walls, what did I have honey?"
> I said, "Darling you'd have some walnuts."
> She said, "Well.. daddy if I had some nuts
> on my chest, would those be chestnuts?"
> I said, "Hel yes!"
> She said, "Well daddy if I had nuts under my chin
> would those be chin-nuts?"
> I said, "**** no ***** you'd have a **** in **** *****!"


Self imposed **'s...ahhh

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk:*



> Singapore's environment minister awarded the country's first five-star rating to a public restroom on Tuesday, at the start of a nationwide drive to flush out dirty lavatories. Environment Minister Lim Swee Say launched the 'Happy Toilet' campaign, which will rate public restrooms using a five-star system similar to that used for hotels. 'I am looking very forward to experiencing this toilet myself so I can walk out of the toilet feeling happy,' Lim said at a news conference, before placing the award plaque outside a restroom at a suburban shopping mall in the wealthy Southeast Asian city-state." According to the Happy Toilet booklet: "In total we spend almost three years of our lives on the toilet. It's natural and it's normal, so let's learn to say: 'Wow! That's a great toilet!'"


Why, MiCk! No matter what u do, never be a toilet nerd.
These guys are really crazy sometimes.

Remember : you can be a girl-nerd, a woman-nerd, a computer-nerd or a porn-nerd, but never a toilet-nerd!

I still prefer the bed, though. How about you, MiCk? Toilets or beds?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  >:->

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Xeon_ 
> *From MiCk:*
> 
> 
> Why, MiCk! No matter what u do, never be a toilet nerd.
> These guys are really crazy sometimes.
> 
> Remember : you can be a girl-nerd, a woman-nerd, a computer-nerd or a porn-nerd, but never a toilet-nerd!
> 
> I still prefer the bed, though. How about you, MiCk? Toilets or beds?  >:->


Well I don't know...a 5 star crapper...even if I didn't have to go...I'd still want to sit and ponder life....pictures anyone?

----------


## Tom Frohman

On the less boring side of life:

Got a house guest for the next 5 days. 
A good dog: Happy Happy Joy Joy.
Floyd a 53lb, 5 year old, mutt(shar pei, pointer, labrador mix).
He does lunge at the squirrels though.
I have asked him to have a talk with the squirrel about ripping up my screens.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Floyd

----------


## Mick

If only I could curl my tail like that, I'd be a hit at the club....

----------


## Xeon

Tom......that's scary!
I can tell you this beast is gonna chew me to death the moment it sees me.  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

*From MiCk:*



> If only I could curl my tail like that, I'd be a hit at the club....


U have no tail, but u've something else, like the rest of us.
However, though......it's nort easy to curl that.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

The maryland lady that won the 183 million lottery came forward yesterday...she'll get 112.8 in a lump sum. Why is it that old people always win...she's 54...but she is single...wonder if she needs a sugga daddy  :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Xeon_ 
> Tom......that's scary!
> I can tell you this beast is gonna chew me to death the moment it sees me.


Man you can't read dogs for squat.
That dog would walk up to you wag its tail and if it could give you the tongue of death to the face.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Got a house guest for the next 5 days. 
> A good dog: Happy Happy Joy Joy.
> Floyd a 53lb, 5 year old, mutt(shar pei, pointer, labrador mix).
> He does lunge at the squirrels though.
> I have asked him to have a talk with the squirrel about ripping up my screens.


I also have a guest beginning today.  Profile, Tom-style:
Dizzy, a 5lb, 4 year old rabbit (lop-eared)
He has never met a squirrel though.
I will ask him to guard against squirrel intrusions on the screen.

No photo, but man does this rabbit jump like crazy...easily over a yard vertical.

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk:*



> The maryland lady that won the 183 million lottery came forward yesterday...she'll get 112.8 in a lump sum. Why is it that old people always win...she's 54...but she is single...wonder if she needs a sugga daddy


Sugar Daddy for a 54 year old hag?
U must be asleep as you typed that, MiCk!  :EEK!:  :Big Grin: 
U should be a sugar daddy for other 17 - 26 year old ladies instead. Aye~!  :Cool: 

*From Tom:*



> Man you can't read dogs for squat.
> That dog would walk up to you wag its tail and if it could give you the tongue of death to the face.


Tom.....maybe you forgot to drink your coffee, like MiCk?
This is the kind of dogs the international authorities would classify as "Killer hounds" that would rip out the heart or throat of any human it sees, especially strangers.

If you make me choose between these kinda killer hounds or lions as pets, I would prefer lions.
This is because since I have to get killed by these "pets" anyway, I might well as choose the prettier one.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Xeon_ 
> *From MiCk:*
> 
> 
> Sugar Daddy for a 54 year old hag?
> U must be asleep as you typed that, MiCk! 
> U should be a sugar daddy for other 17 - 26 year old ladies instead. Aye~!


For a 112 million...I can close my eyes  :Smilie:

----------


## souldog

But can you shut off your heart Mick?  

WHAT ABOUT YOUR HEART?


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## souldog

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SolarFlare

********************************
POST POLICE TICKET
Type: width infraction
Severity: extreme
Deadline: 24 hours from now
Demand: return previous post to conformity width
Reason: deviation from boredom theme
Penalty: $1000 (triple in Calif.)
Notes: Double infraction!!!
********************************

----------


## souldog

Jeez.  Why is the man always coming down on Me? :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## SolarFlare

Look kid, I don't make the laws, I just enforce them.  You don't wanna go to court, do you?

----------


## souldog

No, I don't want to go to court :Frown:  
I will do what you demand.  

PLEASE DON"T HURT ME



RAPE

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEE

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> PLEASE DON"T HURT ME
> RA..............PE[/COLOR]


>>at the site of wailing person, drops tickets and flees the scene<< (which brings us neatly to the next page in the thread)

----------


## Mick

***....I turn my back for 2 seconds...

----------


## Xeon

Darn it! ******!!!!! *******!!!  :Mad: 

Soul pal......it is true that girls are cute and I would love to work on them day and night, all by myself in a room with many of them.
It is also true that you've helped and saved me zillions of time, Soul. ********!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Mad: 

However.....what you're doing is wrong! This is spamming and polluting the forum! **** **** ***!!!!!!!  :Mad: 
*If you keep on doing this, I will immediately stop the daily shipment of girls to your house*, Soul. Whada' ******* ****!!!!!

U know the rules, Soul. ******.
So, shut up and ***** you, k???!!!! ******* **** it!


Sorry, Soul.......but please forgive me for all I said above. I just wanna act tough and impress everyone, especially the little girls. I need to do this to boost my own ego, especially since I'm no moderator. Still pals, I suppose?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Smilie:  :Wink:

----------


## souldog

I apologize.  I have finally cracked under the pressure.

I think I have lost my mind :Frown:  
I have a 10 million dollar project sitting on my back. :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Xeon

*From Soul:*



> I apologize. I have finally cracked under the pressure.
> I think I have lost my mind I have a 10 million dollar project sitting on my back.


Soul......quit your job and join MiCk?
Find a Sugah Mommy??!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Anyway, since you love dogs......Soul......why don't you setup your own pet shop selling dogs and dog stuff?
There's less stress this way.  :Smilie: 

And MiCk.......you don't need to tolerate that old hag just for that large sum of money.
Before you please her in bed, go see a psychi and get yourself hypnotized.
Then, do it with the hag. This way, you wouldn't know how gorss it is even when you're doing it, cos' u're hypnotized.  :Smilie:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> I apologize.  I have finally cracked under the pressure.
> 
> I think I have lost my mind 
> I have a 10 million dollar project sitting on my back.


And here I thought I was the only crazy one round here...welcome to the club...the perfect 'high'

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Xeon_ 
> *From Soul:*
> 
> 
> Soul......quit your job and join MiCk?
> Find a Sugah Mommy??!!! 
> 
> Anyway, since you love dogs......Soul......why don't you setup your own pet shop selling dogs and dog stuff?
> There's less stress this way. 
> ...


I've seen many a psychiatrist...they all say I'm a f'ing loon.

----------


## SolarFlare

Without me, the thread degenerates into a string of indecipherable replies?  I hate to imagine what it must look like _with_ me.

----------


## galathaea

> _Originally posted by souldog_
> I think I have lost my mind 
> I have a 10 million dollar project sitting on my back.


Well, this Tuesday it looks like we finally got an investor for our company.  2 million pounds to start, 10 million pounds in 18 months if we make our goals.  We have 6 months to convert our code into a fully marketable system.  Then the marketing has to make sales goals.  Plus we only have 3 months to get enough of our system together for accreditation (its security related).

I don't know who was smoking what when they came up with these time frames, but a 6 month development is one of the stupidest things I have ever heard (our product is supposed to compete with Microsoft's where they've had at least 4 times as many people working for at least 6 times as long -- and they're still not done!).  The voices tell me I shouldn't be concerned.  But they didn't used to tell me so many things, either.

I'm thinking of buying a copy of _Death March Projects_ for all of the executives...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> Well, this Tuesday it looks like we finally got an investor for our company.  2 million pounds to start, 10 million pounds in 18 months if we make our goals.  We have 6 months to convert our code into a fully marketable system.  Then the marketing has to make sales goals.  Plus we only have 3 months to get enough of our system together for accreditation (its security related).
> 
> I don't know who was smoking what when they came up with these time frames, but a 6 month development is one of the stupidest things I have ever heard (our product is supposed to compete with Microsoft's where they've had at least 4 times as many people working for at least 6 times as long -- and they're still not done!).  The voices tell me I shouldn't be concerned.  But they didn't used to tell me so many things, either.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a copy of _Death March Projects_ for all of the executives...


Gal....when tuesday passes by, and you still don't have those millions in the bank....start crying...been there...done that...investors are ***hats...hope it works out though, would have given anything for a 6 month goal.

----------


## galathaea

It was actually this past Tuesday.  They have verbally committed, and now we just need the ummm... I guess the most polite term is "lawyers"... to do the paperwork for the transfer.  But I agree about not expecting anything until the money's in the bank.  We've been shown "interest" by so many VCs over the past year that I had pretty much guessed it was a lost cause.  Everyone kept saying, "well, once the economy straightens out..." and such.  This is the first time we've actually gotten to the point where we have finished due dilligence and received a verbal, and I have actually begun to think it might be happening now.  After the money is in the bank, we have to move our team over from Reno to the UK and start hiring, setting up the office, etc.  We are on the craziest of schedules, and we will probably be going all directions at once just to get things up.  Its not pretty.

Oh, and three months into tings we will be moving again to get a development grant from the government of Wales.  Our whole crew will have to be transported...

Huh?  What?   Oh, the voices are saying they like martian too...

----------


## Tom Frohman

Then comes the developement grant from the government of Liberia and the move to Monrovia. 

Alas, Mr. Floyd goes home today. We'll have to wait for his owner's next vacation to get him back. Good dog.

----------


## Tom Frohman

I'll have a peanut butter and pickle sandwich with lots of Dijon mustard.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I'll have a peanut butter and pickle sandwich with lots of Dijon mustard.


That is making me hungry...I still have two jars of pickles to go thru. But I put some 'real' mayo on 2. Hellmann's rocks...how I love shiaat that is bad for you...

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> 
> Alas, Mr. Floyd goes home today. We'll have to wait for his owner's next vacation to get him back. Good dog.


Have you heard the news? 
The dogs are dead!
You better stay home and do as you are told
get out of the road if you want to grow old.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Have you heard the news? 
> The dogs are dead!
> You better stay home and do as you are told
> get out of the road if you want to grow old.


Dogs make good eatin in my book...

Small dog, juicy hindleg? No, me no see fluffy...

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I'll have a peanut butter and pickle sandwich with lots of Dijon mustard.


If you were a Republican, you'd be eating it with freedom mustard.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> If you were a Republican, you'd be eating it with freedom mustard.


Freedom mustard...hmm that's the brand that invades your tongue and frees your taste buds from the tyranny of oppression.

Freedom Mustard - An explosion in your mouth.

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Dogs make good eatin in my book...
> 
> Small dog, juicy hindleg? No, me no see fluffy...


Ummm... amamam... I knew... U has eaten those dogs  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Ummm... amamam... I knew... U has eaten those dogs


Not yet, but I have thought many a time of taking a small very annoying dog and throwing the f'er on the grill. I don't really hate dogs just certain kinds. Cat's I love, they are a lot like me....giving you the finger all the time...

/what me worry?

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Not yet, but I have thought many a time of taking a small very annoying dog and throwing the f'er on the grill. I don't really hate dogs just certain kinds. Cat's I love, they are a lot like me....giving you the finger all the time...
> 
> /what me worry?


Hm... Are U sure? Do U remember what U do at night and why there are so many fresh ashes on the back side of your home? Hmm... Mick... They were so small and kind ... ummmm amamaam

/Result Dimm likes dogs, Mick donot need to make them on the grill  :Mad:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Hm... Are U sure? Do U remember what U do at night and why there are so many fresh ashes on the back side of your home? Hmm... Mick... They were so small and kind ... ummmm amamaam
> 
> /Result Dimm likes dogs, Mick donot need to make them on the grill


I said I like certain dogs. German shepards come to mind, had a couple when I was a evil kid. Little dogs, they go on the grill, no use, bark, shiaaat, eat, run around like a fewl...I f'ing hate little dogs...kill kill kill the little dog.

----------


## hometown

Do you like rabbits ?
I have 2, all white, they both have beautiful small eyes...
Their ears look-cute-... :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> Do you like rabbits ?
> I have 2, all white, they both have beautiful small eyes...
> Their ears look-cute-...


Ohh my hometown is awake  :Smilie: 

Not really, rabbits (if not taken care of) are filthy...I like cats, cats are kewl, they are clean...and they don't give a rats arsse about you...there is nothing like a little baby cat curling up on your neck when you go to sleep, I'm gonna cry now...the sensitive mick...and the purring just tugs the heart...sniffle...

----------


## hometown

Yes they are...But they look beautiful, that s why I bought them...
I used to have a cat but I got sick because of his hair, I gave my friend... :Smilie: 

By the way, I sleep only 4 hours a day, I am online all the time, just because I dont log in or post anything... :Smilie: 
You too so early...right  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> Yes they are...But they look beautiful, that s why I bought them...
> I used to have a cat but I got sick because of his hair, I gave my friend...
> 
> By the way, I sleep only 4 hours a day, I am online all the time, just because I dont log in or post anything...
> You too so early...right


Yep.usally sleep during the day, live during the night. Hair? from a cat, ok..but I would think a rabbit would be the same????

/Had a duck as a pet (in the house) once...they poop often..let me tell you.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> I like cats, cats are kewl, they are clean...and they don't give a rats arsse about you


Mick if you say cats don't care, you just don't know cats. It takes some real effort but when you really get to know a cat they can show dog like devotion. When I was little I had 5 cats. All strays I had converted from living out of the trash cans to eating cat food out of dishes.

----------


## hometown

...

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> I have never seen a duck before, ah only in pictures, but I have seen swans ...and peacocks. They are beautiful animals...


Ohhh... poor poor hometown ... For what are U living if U never have seen a duck... 
If U don't eat a meat, U cannot have any pouding ... ohhh argghh sorry this is another story.

U have said U sleep only 4 hours... Hmm ... I heard that Lenin slept only for 4 hours... ummm ... in other time he was thinking about poor people and how to make their life better... hahaha oh how funny - better ...  :Stick Out Tongue: 
But, perphaps, U donot know Who is Mr. Lenin .. ummm... Mr.Putin argh... now another story too... No, he is not like Santa Claus in your country Ha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> Do you like rabbits ?
> I have 2, all white, they both have beautiful small eyes...
> Their ears look-cute-...


I have a rabbit.  His name is Devil (he has orange fur).  I'm also currently rabbit-sitting for a neighbor.  Name: Dizzy, for that jazz musician Dizzy Gillespie (he has black fur).  They're both male; problem is one's castrated and one's not.   :EEK!:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Mick if you say cats don't care, you just don't know cats. It takes some real effort but when you really get to know a cat they can show dog like devotion. When I was little I had 5 cats. All strays I had converted from living out of the trash cans to eating cat food out of dishes.


As a general rule of thumb, they don't care. Young cats can be very cuddly...

----------


## Mick

On this day...

Jul 11 1812

The United States invades Canada, something we should consider doing more often.

----------


## hometown

Both of mine are females I call one Shay, the other Sarina. Shay used to be very cruel -whom I didnot ask my father to buy for me....I never dared to hold her at first because her eyes were red and looked dangerous and especially her pawns were more terrible than a cat's. But I was said human day by day could change those animals into lovely better ones and you know, I have been able to change her since...now, she didnot -attack- Sarina like she used to and everytime I wave to call her with a small carrot in my hand, her eyes blink strangely  :Smilie:  and slowly run towards me.....I believe much more in what my father taught me and I love & respect my father more than anyone else for all of what he did/do...
For me, not only animals can be trained to be better, human can also change themselves...just because they dont want to change or there is no motive for them to do that or changing has had no meaning to them anymore, so they let their lives be controled by their selfishness and disrespecfully ordinary material needs. Or perhaps they want to _adapt_ themselves to their surroundings, which is quite important and always on my mind...On these forums I couldnot see anyone's face, couldnot have any lucky chance to talk face-to-face to anyone so as to be able to learn more from their experience and know more about what my little weaknesses are, but I could see through their words from which I could learn how the environment they are living is and what kind of people they _communicate_ with  everyday... :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

Homey that was a little bit too much for me to read..I'm still trying to catch the shortbus on time....can you condense? Was it about *****?

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> On this day...
> 
> Jul 11 1812
> 
> The United States invades Canada, something we should consider doing more often.


On July 11, 1979, the abandoned United States space station Skylab made a spectacular return to Earth, burning up in the atmosphere and showering debris over the Indian Ocean and Australia.

(short enuf 4 ya Mik?)

(Yeah homecity yours was waaaaaaay too long, just give us the gist of it)

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> On July 11, 1979, the abandoned United States space station Skylab made a spectacular return to Earth, burning up in the atmosphere and showering debris over the Indian Ocean and Australia.
> 
> (short enuf 4 ya Mik?)
> 
> (Yeah homecity yours was waaaaaaay too long, just give us the gist of it)


The long version..

Jul 11 1979

The derelict space station Skylab finally returns to Earth, ignominiously breaking into 500 separate fragments which are swallowed by the Indian Ocean. That is, except for the ones which crash into Woorlba Sheep Station, near Balladonia in Western Australia. Shortly thereafter, President Jimmy Carter telephones the prime minister of that country to apologize for scattering NASA litter on his nation. 


Jul 11 1945

For the first time, Napalm powder is mixed with gasoline and sprayed on live human beings. This feat is achieved by U.S. Army forces against the Japanese on Luzon in the Philippines. 

In grand Internet tradition, we now give you the recipe to produce this horrible substance: Take styrofoam, add benzene and gasoline; ignite; pour on [insert ethnic slur here]. 


Jul 11 1994

In the garage of her home in Universal City, California, Shannon Michelle Wilsey commits suicide with a .40 caliber Beretta. Wilsey -- better known as porn superstar Savannah -- had made lots of enemies during her career. Her obituary in Screw magazine runs beneath the headline DING DONG THE ***** IS DEAD.


Jul 11 1804
Former Treasury Secretary Alexander Hamilton and sitting Vice President Aaron Burr duel in Weehawken, New Jersey after Hamilton allegedly slandered Burr during a political dinner in New York. Hamilton is shot in the liver and dies the next day. Meanwhile, Burr lives on to finish his term in office and is eventually tried for treason after attempting to raise an army and seize land for himself, either in Mexico or the Louisiana Territory.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> I have a rabbit.  His name is Devil (he has orange fur).  I'm also currently rabbit-sitting for a neighbor.  Name: Dizzy, for that jazz musician Dizzy Gillespie (he has black fur).  They're both male; problem is one's castrated and one's not.


If they were both female, could Solar be trusted with them?

 :Confused:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> , but I could see through their words from which I could learn how the environment they are living is and what kind of people they _communicate_ with  everyday...


So could you tell that I talk to squirrels and have an invisible robot friend?

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> If they were both female, could Solar be trusted with them?


A female is a female.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> A female is a female.


Did you know...Some guy got 'life' for sucking boy's toes...Ok that's strange and wierd and I'd like to kick his arse...but life....for sucking toes...I'm in deep trouble if there is some girl sucking toe law...

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk:*



> Did you know...Some guy got 'life' for sucking boy's toes...Ok that's strange and wierd and I'd like to kick his arse...but life....for sucking toes...I'm in deep trouble if there is some girl sucking toe law...


The World........Planet Earth......has many, many men and women.
These men and women.....have many many kinds of fetishes.

The number of fetishes in this world.....is more than the number of humans.
If one human has 4 or more fetishes......how many fetishes would there be in this world?  :EEK!:  :Cool:  :Embarrassment: 

To my best of knowledge, there IS this thing called "foot fetish" and I'm not joking. Some men actually get "TURNED ON" when they suck a woman/girl's toes and feet.(not legs)

Can you beat that? NO.

So, this is, of course, considered an indecent and lewd act.
Very sick and un-healthy.

Of course, sucking babies' feet and fingers are different. They're pure, innocent and when you do that, you make them happy.
This is what I, Xeon, do whenever I can.

And this is what, YOU, as a real man living in society, oughtta do too.

So, get outta your office now, away from your desk, lose all that professionalism, and suck a baby's toes and fingers, and make it laugh.
Crawl around like a frog if you need to, and destroy cars if you need to, just to keep the baby interested.

Everyone........wins with........Xeon.  :Cool:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## SolarFlare

Male babies too  :Confused: ?

----------


## Mick

Look dude needs help, but life for sucking toes? I admit its wierd...but he wasn't playing boyscout club master...meanwhile, guy rapes/kills girl, gets life..uhh not seeing it.

----------


## Xeon

*From Solar:*



> Male babies too.


Yeah, male babies too, mainly infants and 1 year old kids.
No older than that, please.  :Embarrassment:  :Cool: 

*From Solar:*



> Look dude needs help, but life for sucking toes? I admit its wierd...but he wasn't playing boyscout club master...


Nothing new, MiCk. Strange things happen all the time.

There's this woman in Singapore who never even got high-school certification and she can challenge and WIN 6 expert lawyers in court, when ALL the evidence is pointing AGAINST her.

There's some girls who wanna marry (stranger) convicts on the death row. They write love letters to death row inmates and more, though they're total strangers.

Lots more weird stuff in the world.




> meanwhile, guy rapes/kills girl, gets life..uhh not seeing it.


I don't get it.
Why must these fools rape? It makes me sick and lose my appetite.

I mean, couldn't they just say some sweet words and be a close friend to the girl and do her willingly instead of forcefully?

The girls can relax, cos' Xeon will never ever, in his entire life, use force in any occasion, even if he becomes a maximum Desperado.
So, relax, Nina. What you scared of?  :Cool:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Xeon_ 
> I don't get it.
> Why must these fools rape? It makes me sick and lose my appetite.
> 
> I mean, couldn't they just say some sweet words and be a close friend to the girl and do her willingly instead of forcefully?
> 
> The girls can relax, cos' Xeon will never ever, in his entire life, use force in any occasion, even if he becomes a maximum Desperado.
> So, relax, Nina. What you scared of?


What I don't get is why must they murder?

----------


## Mick

Link to toe sucking article...still don't get it..


http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,91733,00.html

----------


## Mick

Yea haw...April 9 ...anti saddam day!!! I knew something was getting done over there!!!

In other news:

Still no cure for cancer.

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk:*



> What I don't get is why must they murder?


Me too. I mean, they can just do the girl and then dump her elsewhere.
But I guess they need to "erase their tracks as cleanly as possible".

Anyway, the best way is still to sweeten up the girl and perform the fun on her.  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: 
Non-violent and totally enjoying.
Everyone wins.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Xeon_ 
> , cos' Xeon will never ever, in his entire life, use force in any occasion,


I have this strange feeling they don't really want you in the army  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I have this strange feeling they don't really want you in the army


Ahh that's why the army is perfect. XeOn will come out a lean mean killing machine. He will also fully agree with me about my american right to bear arms  :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> my american right to bear arms


Huh? You mean it isn't the right to arm bears?
Is the right to bear arms some sort of ghoulish transplant?

----------


## Xeon

*From Tom:*



> I have this strange feeling they don't really want you in the army


Maybe. Anyway, like I've said before, I'll be a total wimp there so that they don't pay much attention to me and so that I wouldn't need to be involve in that many activities.
Makes a sick.

*From MiCk:*



> Ahh that's why the army is perfect. XeOn will come out a lean mean killing machine.


Never......because a research has shown that girls prefer friendlier men/boys and not dominating machines. :Cool:  :Wink: 




> He will also fully agree with me about my american right to bear arms


Nah! A recent research has shown that Americans are on the way to the state where *there's a gun for every America.*

America is beautiful in every sense, but seriously, I really totally......dislike the possesion of arms.

Have you guys heard about 3 American teens who're obessed with "The Matrix" and the leader, even posed as Neo???!!!
Luckily, their plans were foiled, otherwise......MiCk........you never know your daughter's safety and.....

The thing is that easy possesion of arms makes any country dangerous.
Also, there's this American guy who goes around in a car with a shotgun(YES. SHOTGUN) shooting every one last year, including a 3 year old innocent baby.
How sad is that?!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mouser

> _Originally posted by Xeon_ 
> 
> 
> Nah! A recent research has shown that Americans are on the way to the state where *there's a gun for every America.*
> 
> America is beautiful in every sense, but seriously, I really totally......dislike the possesion of arms.
> 
> Have you guys heard about 3 American teens who're obessed with "The Matrix" and the leader, even posed as Neo???!!!
> Luckily, their plans were foiled, otherwise......MiCk........you never know your daughter's safety and.....
> ...


To start off with let me say, the first offical well not really offical post by Mouser...and umm, yea btw gabe don't get the pants uptight cause I created a new account. Now you might be thinking..who's mouser, and what is he all about. Well I'll tell you, as soon as that evil Mick_2002 reaches 2002 posts, he switches to the innocent, sweet-hearted mouser....the stigma of 2002 is with me (so I'll just use my other sweetheart nickname that girls call me). Thought it would just be in and out, that's why I choose 2002, but you guys/gals, like a fungus grew on me.

So when we hit 2002, we will party likes its 1999..

BTW: XeOn use to carry my shotgun in my car when I went to high school (on a milatary base no-less) remember my old man was a cop...I have respect for guns, no respect for criminals, your kidding yourself if you think outlawing guns actually outlaws guns. If an armed citizen confronted those doing harm with guns, lives can and will be saved...whoo hoo, wild wild west, yea right...Lived in Montana for a couple of years, 25 bucks, concealed carry, not many gun crimes out there, cause the citizens are ARMED

/Mick_2002
/Still no cure for cancer
/Back to your regularly scheduled program

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Huh? You mean it isn't the right to arm bears?
> Is the right to bear arms some sort of ghoulish transplant?


I always thought that bears had the right to bare their arms...

Meet a black bear once in a upsate new york park. Pop's was there with his .38 (police issued). Don't think the .38 would do...knew I could outrun pops and his beer gut...so I was safe at home! Poor pops, too bad the bear just mosied along...guess he didn't see any picknet baskets...hey boo boo?

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mouser_ 
> To start off with let me say, the first offical well not really offical post by Mouser...


I was reading this and when I got to 'Mouser,' I thought, wait, who's mouser, I thought I was reading one of Mick's posts?



> _Originally posted by Mouser_ 
> Still no cure for cancer


 :Frown:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Mouser_ 
> To start off with let me say, the first offical well not really offical post by Mouser...


I like this guy already...was gonna use my old avatar as my new avatar...but somehow...I think certain *cough* people would disapprove...


http://profiles.yahoo.com/Mickster_01

----------


## SolarFlare

You're probably right... if a Disney fanatic saw that they'd faint knowing that Mickey has four, not five, fingers (per hand).

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> You're probably right... if a Disney fanatic saw that they'd faint knowing that Mickey has four, not five, fingers (per hand).


Well now...that's just plain fighting words...cause mickey has FOUR fingers....and us purists know it!

Hard to use the middle finger with four fingers though...almost spock like...

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> I always thought that bears had the right to bare their arms...
> 
> Met a black bear once in a upsate new york park. Pop's was there with his .38 (police issued). Don't think the .38 would do...knew I could outrun pops and his beer gut...so I was safe at home! Poor pops, too bad the bear just mosied along...guess he didn't see any picknet baskets...hey boo boo?


Had a simliar experience in Yosemite national park about 27 years ago. My brother and I were walking down a trail.
As we came around a large rock we came face to face with a brown bear. I put my arm to the side to stop my brother from walking into it and realised I didn't have to because he had already run about 20 yards away.
I stood there for a moment and then backed off slowly as the bear (about a 2 year old) walked slowly towards me with a look of curiosity on his face. Then I started moving a little faster.

I was close enough; I could have bonked him on the nose.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Had a simliar experience in Yosemite national park about 27 years ago. My brother and I were walking down a trail.
> As we came around a large rock we came face to face with a brown bear. I put my arm to the side to stop my brother from walking into it and realised I didn't have to because he had already run about 20 yards away.
> I stood there for a moment and then backed off slowly as the bear (about a 2 year old) walked slowly towards me with a look of curiosity on his face. Then I started moving a little faster.
> 
> I was close enough; I could have bonked him on the nose.


Brown Bear aren't the the same class as grizz?

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk:*



> Well I'll tell you, as soon as that evil Mick_2002 reaches 2002 posts, he switches to the innocent, sweet-hearted mouser....the stigma of 2002 is with me (so I'll just use my other sweetheart nickname that girls call me). Thought it would just be in and out, that's why I choose 2002, but you guys/gals, like a fungus grew on me


So, MiCk has mutated into Mouser. Cool!  :Big Grin: 
Mutation 4 : Rise of the Mutants

And oh......cool down, Nina! No need to go berserk just because MiCk is furry and cute, k??!!!
Emergency! YOUR ATTENTION, please. I repeat : YOUR ATTENTION, PLEASE.

Some men please try to calm down Nina and get her to remain calm. She's gonna tear down the whole house if she continues getting hot and berserk over MiCk!!!  :EEK!: 




> I have respect for guns, no respect for criminals, your kidding yourself if you think outlawing guns actually outlaws guns. If an armed citizen confronted those doing harm with guns, lives can and will be saved...


Yeah, but not everyone think in this way.
There's lots of folks who uses guns to do bad things, you know 'em, Mouser.

If an armed citizen confronted those doing harm with gus, lives will be saved and such, but suppose the criminals uses GUNS in the first place to committ the crimes?  :Cool: 

In a perfect and ideal world, each and every person uses guns for the good-intentioned benefits of others, but as we know, the world we live in is not like this.

_
Give a man a gun, and when he goes berserk, the first thing he'll ever think of is opening his drawer and start shooting.

Give a man his fist, and when he goes berserk, the first thing he'll ever think of is using his fists to punch.

Give a country nuclear arms, and when driven over the edge, they will find the first excuse to nuke others.

Give a country their soldiers, and when driven over the edge, the worst thing they do is to invade._

----------


## SolarFlare

_Give a country an army of Xeons, and all these problems are solved._

----------


## Mick

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by Xeon_ 
*From MiCk:*




> Give a man a gun, and when he goes berserk, the first thing he'll ever think of is opening his drawer and start shooting.


Ohh that happens everyday...look at me wheee I'm shooting..




> Give a man his fist, and when he goes berserk, the first thing he'll ever think of is using his fists to punch.


A man will find a way to kill another man, no matter what weapon he uses... See Africa...or did we forget?




> Give a country nuclear arms, and when driven over the edge, they will find the first excuse to nuke others.


Give a crazy third world country nuclear arms. Hmm lets see we nuked which country? For what? Never again, unless there is a threat we cannot deal with, which is highly unlikely given our military strength.




> Give a country their soldiers, and when driven over the edge, the worst thing they do is to invade


Yep because they don't have a constitution....read it, learn it, live it.

----------


## Xeon

*From Solar:*



> Give a country an army of Xeons, and all these problems are solved.


Definitely. If a country is made up of all Xeons(male and female), then there wouldn't be any war within the country.
 :Cool: 

*From MiCk:*



> A man will find a way to kill another man, no matter what weapon he uses... See Africa...or did we forget?


Yes, I know......but with guns, as in the case od 8 guns for every 10 Americans, the problem is far worse.
If I've a gun and my teacher makes me mad, I'm gonna drive around and shoot everyone and then kill myself so that I wouldn't get arrested by the cops.  :Embarrassment: 




> Give a crazy third world country nuclear arms. Hmm lets see we nuked which country? For what? Never again, unless there is a threat we cannot deal with, which is highly unlikely given our military strength.


In this respect, I'm not talking about the USA, MiCk.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I'm talking about N. Korea and others.

It is unlikely the US will use nuclear arms, but you can't say the same for other countries.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Xeon_ 
> *From MiCk:*
> 
> 
> Yes, I know......but with guns, as in the case od 8 guns for every 10 Americans, the problem is far worse.
> If I've a gun and my teacher makes me mad, I'm gonna drive around and shoot everyone and then kill myself so that I wouldn't get arrested by the cops.


Then _you_ are the problem. 




> In this respect, I'm not talking about the USA, MiCk. 
> I'm talking about N. Korea and others.
> 
> It is unlikely the US will use nuclear arms, but you can't say the same for other countries.


I know, this is what detane is about...we will not use first, but they have to be crazy (and thier leader is) to use first, because annailation would follow. Just as Mother Russia pointed to us, they now point in your direction, since they supposedly cannot reach the west coast. I'm hoping like Iran a popular rising comes about...Iran I can see, democracy....North Korea...not gonna happen with that freak in power...

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk:*



> North Korea...not gonna happen with that freak in power...


Freak? U mean, Kim Jonh 1L??!  :Big Grin: 

Anyway, you, me and him all have 1 thing in common : GIRLS.  :Big Grin:  :Cool: 

You love girls.
He love girls.
I love girls.  :Cool: 

But other than that, no.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mick

And on this day:

Jul 15 1869

During war with Prussia, French ruler Napoleon III commissions Hippolye Mege Mouries to find a butter substitute. A patent for margarine is issued, it being based on beef fat instead of milk fat. But even with the tactically superior spread, the war is still lost. 



Parkay???

----------


## Mick

Sad Tex Schramm died...Tom Landry and Tex were the Cal Ripken of football...While I love all football teams...I'm still a Cowboy at heart since I got roots there in Texas...yeaaa haw...

----------


## Tom Frohman

I can't take it anymore!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhh....

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I can't take it anymore!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhh....


Sounds like you need a spanking...or is that a sexual remark? Afraid since I read the end user license what cha ma call it, when I registered mouser, I'll be held to it now....scared.

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk to Tom:*



> Sounds like you need a spanking...or is that a sexual remark? Afraid since I read the end user license what cha ma call it, when I registered mouser, I'll be held to it now....scared


Hmmm.......MiCk.......you must be drunken again while you're saying all these. Sigh!  :Embarrassment: 

U should be spanking girls/women and not boys/men, MiCk!
Yucks! I can't imagine a man spanking another man! Argh!  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

PUKE!!!!

In a jail whereby all it's prisoners are male, the inmates are very likely to turn gay.

In a forum filled with all men, the members are very likely to have thoughts that ain't natural and straight.

To those guys handling CodeGuru(not the moderators/s. moderators)......please spend some money for the advertising campaign to target women and get them to click on a banner ad that will take them to this forum and the like.
 :Cool:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Xeon_ 
> *From MiCk to Tom:*
> 
> 
> Hmmm.......MiCk.......you must be drunken again while you're saying all these. Sigh! 
> 
> U should be spanking girls/women and not boys/men, MiCk!
> Yucks! I can't imagine a man spanking another man! Argh! 
> 
> ...


Now XeOn you know...it was a comment about the rulez...that is all. Why do you want to be spanked by a man?

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk:*



> Now XeOn you know...it was a comment about the rulez...that is all. Why do you want to be spanked by a man?


Whadda' nice counter-attack, MiCk!  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Since when have I said anything about me love to be spanked by a man??!! YUCKS!
It's a good thing I had my breakfast earlier, or else I would lose all my appetite.

I don't wanna get spanked by women/girls either. It's too corny for me. But I would love to spank girls and women, though.

Someone please gimme a chair so that I can sit down and start.  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Mick

And on this day:




> Jul 16 1945
> 
> First Atomic Bomb is exploded at Trinity, Alamagordo New Mexico. The exposion yields the equivalent 18,000 tons of TNT.


I learned to stop worrying and love the Bomb. And who says Dr. Strangelove doesn't teach? It's all about fluids I tell you.


http://www.filmsite.org/drst3.html

----------


## Mick

Does anyone else see the irony in this? Or is this the incorrect use of irony?




> There were those of us who fought against us. But in the end, we could not keep up with the expense involved in the arms race, the space race, and the peace race. And at the same time, our people grumbled for more nylons and washing machines. Our Doomsday scheme cost us just a small fraction of what we'd been spending on defense in a single year. But the deciding factor was when we learned that your country was working along similar lines, and we were afraid of a Doomsday gap...*Our source was the New York Times.*

----------


## Tom Frohman

Yes, the easter bunny came late to Clyde, Ohio this year. Dressed in black and carring a scythe he was easily mistaken for death himself. When asked why he was dressed in this fashion he only smirked and went on his way. He had no time for this silliness. There was work to be done. Stopping outside a laundromat he traded his scythe for a shovel and started digging. Yes he had called Miss Dig so he knew where all the underground cables and gas lines were buried. Telephone transmission was safe for now. For that matter it was a good thing that the laundromat didn't do dry cleaning anymore. All those chloro-fluoro carbons were bad for the enviroment. Do we need to stop and mention the bunnies breath? No, we need to go back in time to the beginning when the earth was covered with a gross and disgusting primordial soup. French Onion, I think with swiss cheese and croutons toasted to just the right consistency. Then served at exactly the right moment. In a way this was the beginning of the grilled cheese sandwich too. However, the sandwiches didn't know it.
The beginning passed them by without even stopping to think or acknowledge them.

----------


## Xeon

*From Tom:*



> Yes, the easter bunny came late to Clyde, Ohio this year. Dressed in black and carring a scythe he was easily mistaken for death himself.


The Rabbit Reaper?
The Grim Reaper, Bunny Edition?
The Hare Reaper?  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

(what to do when you meet this ghouly figure : get a fox to attack it)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mick

Have you ever felt on the verge of answering a question only to feel if you do, you will find yourself in some long discussion about nothing because the original poster doesn't know what they are asking?

Or is it just me?

Or am I just keeping the Boring Thread alive in Tom's honour?

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk:*



> Have you ever felt on the verge of answering a question only to feel if you do, you will find yourself in some long discussion about nothing because the original poster doesn't know what they are asking?
> Or is it just me?
> Or am I just keeping the Boring Thread alive in Tom's honour?


Do you need me to tell your wife to pull your ears real hard, MiCk?  :Big Grin: 

Who says the Boring Thread gotta be boring?
If we talk about girls here(extreme version), we can all excel!

Cheers!  :Smilie:  :Big Grin: 
Xeon!

----------


## SolarFlare

Compensating :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Xeon_ 
> *From MiCk:*
> 
> Who says the Boring Thread gotta be boring?
> If we talk about girls here(extreme version), we can all excel!
> 
> Cheers! 
> Xeon!


I says it's gotta be boring :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I says it's gotta be boring


I say it's gotta be the shoes.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I says it's gotta be boring


Or at least you enforce it.  :EEK!:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> I say it's gotta be the shoes.


Wrong again, it's gotta be the pretzels.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Wrong again, it's gotta be the pretzels.


It's gotta be col mustard, in the library, with the candlestick.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> It's gotta be col mustard, in the library, with the candlestick.


That's what you think.

>>Thinks to self: hehe, it's gotta be the 'volver.<<
>>Looks at candlestick card in hand.<<
>>Doesn't see candlestick card in hand.<<
>>Accuses Mick of cheating.<<

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> That's what you think.
> 
> >>Thinks to self: hehe, it's gotta be the 'volver.<<
> >>Looks at candlestick card in hand.<<
> >>Doesn't see candlestick card in hand.<<
> >>Accuses Mick of cheating.<<


Me cheat? hmm I never understood the point of cheating...I mean doesn't that just spoil the fun of the game? *sigh* somewhere I picked up wierd morals....

on another note, if I was this dudes family, I'd be like, umm leave him there, if/when in the future we perfect the thawing out process..why then...we'll at least still have a  hockey star in the family...sad...

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/hoc...body_found_ap/

----------


## Tozie_02

After many a month this thread is still tha same as it used to be....BORING BORING BORING

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tozie_02_ 
> After many a month this thread is still tha same as it used to be....BORING BORING BORING


Where you bored?

----------


## Tozie_02

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Where you bored?


AU

----------


## Tom Frohman

Last night I walked out into the hall from my bedroom and saw there was a dark figure sitting on the balcony. It was much bigger than a squirrel. I turn on the light and a racoon is sitting there chowing down on the remains of the squirrel's walnuts. He pays me no attention. I walk up to the glass and get down on my hands and knees so my face is about 6 inches from the racoon's face through the glass. Now he notices me. He shows his teeth in a kind of hiss and backs away. He walks over to the brick wall and walks straight up the wall onto the roof. Surreal, it was kind of like the Twilight Zone episode where William Shatner sees a monster on the airplane wing.

It doesn't get any better than this....

----------


## SolarFlare

According to this, there are a dozen instances of you making that same claim in this  thread alone.

----------


## Artemis

ach, why refer to _that_ episode of all episodes?  it was not nearly one of the better ones

----------


## SolarFlare

What are you talking about?

Happy (belated) birthday Artemis, I have a friend with the same birthday as you do.  I have a feeling there are people here making new accounts that have been here before.  I just have to get suspicious whenever I see a junior member posting in the chit chat forum, not that there's anything wrong with that.  It's just that most people don't come to CodeGuru to waste time in this forum, they come to code, then get sucked in later.  At least that's how it happened to me.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> According to this, there are a dozen instances of you making that same claim in this  thread alone.


Yes if a=b=c and they represent the whole population then if you say it doesn't get any better than a and then say it doesn't get any better than b and finally say it doesn't get better than c, well, all three statements are true.

Going to go walk dogs at the shelter tonight. It doesn't get any better than this.

----------


## Mick

Well I guess I'll be the first one to mention what a great day today is...(well week when you factor in that the BBC and reporter pulled a New York Times and fabricated news, even though I kinda like the BBC)

1. Tweedle Dee and Twiddle Dum both get charred (or so CENTCOM is saying) (that would be Uday and Qusay)
2. Jessica Lynch returns home
3. The Eiffel tower catches fire (tee hee)

All I can hope is the DOW jumps 900 points and breaks 10,000 before friday  :Wink: 
It doesn't get any better than this...I need some good scotch to sip now.

----------


## SolarFlare

They should have rope ladders extending from the first level down to the sandy area at ground level just for this type of occasion.  They would evacuate twice as fast, plus it would be twice as fun.

Anyway, I was messing around with the colors on my desktop, and now I can't get just the right shade of gray I had before (to get back on topic).

----------


## Artemis

Thanks solarflare.  It happens to be a great birthday   :Wink:  , so i'm sure he/she's a cool person.  I _am_ a new member, and I registered cause I want to learn how to program, currently starting w/HTML actually.   Ya might've noticed that there are other junior members posting in here as well. I'm just posting in the chit chat forum cause I was procrastinating, so I was reading posts and decided to respond.  Hopefully as I  learn a bit of programming language I'll come up with some questions to post though.   And besides, when you have work to do, wasting time is always fun!  :Smilie:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Artemis_ 
> Thanks solarflare.  It happens to be a great birthday   , so i'm sure he/she's a cool person.  I _am_ a new member, and I registered cause I want to learn how to program, currently starting w/HTML actually.   Ya might've noticed that there are other junior members posting in here as well. I'm just posting in the chit chat forum cause I was procrastinating, so I was reading posts and decided to respond.  Hopefully as I  learn a bit of programming language I'll come up with some questions to post though.   And besides, when you have work to do, wasting time is always fun!


Well I'm convinced  :Wink: .  Certainly though, you could find more exciting threads to waste time on than this one  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Artemis

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Interesting perhaps, but this one takes up time while still being pretty amusing.  If I find a comment to respond to on another thread, than I'll respond to it, but the twilight zone was the only one that really merited any response.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Artemis_ 
>  Interesting perhaps, but this one takes up time while still being pretty amusing.


Hmm I smell franchise!!! (and not it's not my feet again)

The Amusing Boring Thread (never happen)
The Sad Boring Thread (pass the tissue tito)
The Depressed Boring Thread (everyone keeps dying off)
The Boring Boring Thread (which means it's not boring).
The Liberal Boring Thread (Bunch of whiners)
The Republican Boring Thread (Everyone is invading everyones space)

----------


## SolarFlare

Won't you have to get copyright consent from Tom?  Or I guess not, you're already practically business partners.  Anyhow, I'd like to invest in your company.  What's the exchange rate from dollars to sighs (or groans preferably, if you accept that currency)?

----------


## Xeon

*From Solar:*



> Anyhow, I'd like to invest in your company. What's the exchange rate from dollars to sighs (or groans preferably, if you accept that currency)?


Actually, the correct version is : from dollars to sighs to moans.(not groans)  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   >:->

----------


## Tom Frohman

Does anybody know the conversion from Nautical Quarts to meters?

The other one I need is to convert furlongs per fortnight to degrees Kelvin.

Thanks in advance 
 :Wink:  

Tom

----------


## Tom Frohman

The only thing worse than getting invited to meetings is not getting invited to meetings.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> The only thing worse than getting invited to meetings is not getting invited to meetings.


hmm being invited to meetings about Tom not being invited to meetings?

----------


## SolarFlare

_Welcome, gentlemen.  The first item on our agenda is the status of the Tom-Invite-to-Meeting Resolution.  I understand there have been many fluctuations in public opinion in the last twenty-four hours.  Entering yesterday's meeting, the general concensus was positive.  However, after the whoopy cushion incident and repeated bathroom breaks, popularity for the resolution plunged.  As many of our clients had the night to think about the best approach to this issue, the status fluctuated repeatedly through the early morning hours.  As most of you know, the resolution had a temporary overturn so that we could discuss it further today.  That is why we are here right now.  And so, gentlemen, I present to you the revised Tom-Invite-to-Meeting Resolution of 2003..._

----------


## Tom Frohman

Before we do that we should have a pre-meeting to plan the meeting.

----------


## Mick

I guess you've seen it all when your best friends sister (that you grew up with) is starring in B rated movies...at least I can say I've seen her nakked...

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk:*



> I guess you've seen it all when your best friends sister (that you grew up with) is starring in B rated movies...at least I can say I've seen her nakked...


AWESOME, MICK!!!!!!  :Smilie: 
U know, I love girls whom I know, and not strangers or anything.

That is, the more I know a girl, the sexier she becomes.(except my family members and relatives......I'm not an incest-lover)  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## SolarFlare

Posts in this thread seem to come in bursts... hey Mick what was the name of that movie again?!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Posts in this thread seem to come in bursts... hey Mick what was the name of that movie again?!


Sent you a PM solar...blah b horror movies...ohh scary   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mick

Lance won again, *yawn* are you as bored as me about this? hey buddy let me know in about 5 years when someone gets within 10 seconds of you on the last leg, then I'll get all prematurish...until then, jean claude van what's his face (mr second place) dude it's in the legs...keep pumping...

ohh yea...it's a team sport, lance wouldn't have won without his teammates...remember that....

why can't they just have nakked sweaty women peddling (heh you thaught I might say the word)....all day long...now that is what I'd watch...

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Sent you a PM solar...blah b horror movies...ohh scary


What... but you just sent me a link to Microsoft... did you get them confused?

And Lance - yes and no, and no, and yes.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Good times.
An un-boring weekend. Went to Chicago...saw the Blue Man Group...saw the Cirque du Soleil Varekai show...It really doesn't get any better than this....

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Good times.
> An un-boring weekend. Went to Chicago...saw the Blue Man Group...saw the Cirque du Soleil Varekai show...It really doesn't get any better than this....


Varekai!  That's the same one I saw here in Philly!  Cool!  Did they have the guys flipping around all over the place and stuff?!  (I don't think this is an appropriate sub-topic, however, for the Boring Thread)

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Varekai!  That's the same one I saw here in Philly!  Cool!  Did they have the guys flipping around all over the place and stuff?!  (I don't think this is an appropriate sub-topic, however, for the Boring Thread)


Yes, they had guys flipping off of a swing set all over the place. One of the acrobats came close to cashing in his chips on that one.  He landed on the tip of the swing in its up position slipped and fell to the floor. He nearly got creamed by the swing on its return trip. He just managed to jump to the side. Centimeters from oblivion. Pretty spectacular show. It is the fourth Cirque du Soleil show I've seen now.  La Nouba in Orlando, Mystere in Las Vegas,  a travelling show of Quidam in Michigan and the travelling show of Varekai in Chicago.

 In about 3 weeks we are going to Columbus, OH to see the travelling Cirque du Soleil: Drallion show. Fifth show and the 3rd one this year. In order I'd rank them 1. La Nouba, 2. Quidam 3. Varekai and 4. Mystere  but all of them were good.

----------


## Mick

Arguing about who's solution is the best in the Visual C++ forums is like winning in the special olympics...in the end your still retarded.....

Still no cure for cancer....

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Still no cure for cancer....


_And_ euthanasia's still illegal!  You've gotta have one or the other, come on!

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> _And_ euthanasia's still illegal!  You've gotta have one or the other, come on!


It's only illegal if you get caught  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

btw...gonna go post that to the tards so they umm get the message...tards...ohh look I can do MFC I don't know anything but I know MFC...ohh look at my retarded _a_s_s_

----------


## Tom Frohman

This country must continue to be continuously peopled by the people.

There is an old Klingon proverb that says if the bird sees the moon on a cloudless night, then it is time for the squirrel to move to a new nest.

Of course it seems to have lost a bit in the translation.

----------


## Mick

Today is offical _a_s_sHat day...why you ask? because I've seen more than enough _a_s_sHat questions (and answers) in the past 24 hours....so I declare this day to be _a_s_sHat day...that is all.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Today I walked 6 dogs at the animal shelter. Suzy, a really nice Rottweiler-Shepherd mix. Cassie, an unbelievably cute dachsund-Jack Russel mix. Guthrie, a Red-Bone Coon Hound. He's also a good dog. Libby, a Border Collie-Beagle mix. Pickles, a labrador-whatever mix. Donna, an incredibly good Sheltie mix. (I'm particular to Shelties and Rottweilers myself)

Good dogs.

----------


## Mick

I walked some red hot dogs into my skillet...yeaaa haw...

----------


## Mick

Whippeee look at me I'm eLiTe...wOOt...now I can look down at all you  :Smilie:

----------


## SolarFlare

.

----------


## Mick

Hey where is that swiss guy, that gabe guy? it's independence day are you getting loaded  :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Swiss independence day???
How do you name the date that Switzerland became independent ? I thought it was a process that took several hundred years and came in stages as they slowly repelled the Emperor of Austria?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Swiss independence day???
> How do you name the date that Switzerland became independent ? I thought it was a process that took several hundred years and came in stages as they slowly repelled the Emperor of Austria?


Everyday is swiss independence day  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

Maryland ranked 13th in the coaches poll for college football, that's kinda impressive, considering we gave you boomer....

----------


## souldog

I am back from 22 days on site.  I am exhausted.  I had to write  tons of new code and test it out on a system capable of generating 240,000 pounds of force with the one and only test speciman installed.  If I broke it, I was screwed.  Happy to say I got it working and the test ran succesfully.  The NSF was satisfied and the client is left stinking like a rose.  Translation:  The client gets lots of money.  Subtranslation:  We get money  (I think that is the goal anyway).

It is very nerve racking when you are writing code and tuning a system which has the potential to cause huge monitary loss and even death.

----------


## SolarFlare

that's why I stick to cin>>'hello world';
or is it cout>>"hello, world":
I can't quite remember...  :Wink:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> I am back from 22 days on site.  I am exhausted.  I had to write  tons of new code and test it out on a system capable of generating 240,000 pounds of force with the one and only test speciman installed.  If I broke it, I was screwed.  Happy to say I got it working and the test ran succesfully.  The NSF was satisfied and the client is left stinking like a rose.  Translation:  The client gets lots of money.  Subtranslation:  We get money  (I think that is the goal anyway).
> 
> It is very nerve racking when you are writing code and tuning a system which has the potential to cause huge monitary loss and even death.


That smells of a pay raise or at least a bonus, considering the amount of time I believe you put into the project....

----------


## souldog

You would think so, huh... Have to wait a while on that one I think.  Job still is not completely done.  Nice to chat with you again Mick.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> You would think so, huh... Have to wait a while on that one I think.  Job still is not completely done.  Nice to chat with you again Mick.


Yea I kinda wondered where you went, but I did figure it had something to do with your project ending or some such, or vacation  :Wink:  Ahh vacation...why do companies force you to take it? Can't they like just pay you? Seems silly, I mean don't get me wrong, I like to take a day here or there, but if I'm left with a use or loss 1 or 2 weeks, why not just pump me the dough in my pay check...ahh well enough of this boring talk..

----------


## Mick

Hmm this is only boring because 2nd and 3rd stringers are gonna be playing, but err umm, tonight Monday Night Football is on. And so starts another season of tuesday morning hangovers....

----------


## galathaea

Hey souldog, it's nice to see you popping in and out my reality tunnel again.  I had figured you were out there working on resolving that horrible code-wipe you mentioned in some universe far away.  Maybe some of the money can be used to get you a code repository to keep your source nice and tidy, but probably some of it will be needed to buy some relief from the anxiety residues that always haunt us after completing major projects.  I suggest Belize...

----------


## SolarFlare

How did we get up to sixty-four boring pages.  I can barely pronounce that number.  Sokzdythor.  That's it, I'm unsubscribing to the thread.

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> Hey souldog, it's nice to see you popping in and out my reality tunnel again.  I had figured you were out there working on resolving that horrible code-wipe you mentioned in some universe far away.  Maybe some of the money can be used to get you a code repository to keep your source nice and tidy, but probably some of it will be needed to buy some relief from the anxiety residues that always haunt us after completing major projects.  I suggest Belize...


Hey Galathaea, nice to hear from you.   Unfortunately what I just completed is just a milestone.  There are still several months left in software development and several other clients (The software is only part of the picture).  I am also happy to say that we are moving to Linux on the computer that actually controls or electronic boards.  We are finally going real time.  (I wanted to do this some time ago).  So now I have to learn to program in linux and learn a whole new IDE.  Time to rewrite all the driver level code as well as some of the socket stuff.  I will give myself two weeks  :Wink:  .
 How is your project going?  Have you moved to England yet?

----------


## souldog

Hey want to know the worst thing about loosing my code.  I called the company that produced that code and they were not suprised.  "Yah, that would happen".  Someone tell me if it is "usual" when allocating virtual memory to have it wipe out source code files when operating in debug mode.   I think not...
I just threw away all but the simplest calls to their library (I had to use some of it to access their drivers for a data acquisition board) and wrote my own stuff.

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> I am also happy to say that we are moving to Linux on the computer that actually controls or electronic boards.  We are finally going real time.  (I wanted to do this some time ago).  So now I have to learn to program in linux and learn a whole new IDE.  Time to rewrite all the driver level code as well as some of the socket stuff.  I will give myself two weeks  .


Hey, nice to hear that U will use a Linux platform  :Cool:  
There are enough online e-books for Linux programming... I have even some guide for Linux driver developers... If U need it I can post it to U  :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

How does everybody pronounce Linux?

1)Is the I pronounced as eye or guide?
2)Is the I pronouced as in tip or witness?

Being from the midwest I want it to be 1. It just feels better.

2 sounds "tinny". We need more "woody" words....(see Monty Python).


"Oh, you say potayto and I say potahto.
You say tomayto and I say tomahto.
Potayto, Potahto, Tomayto, Tomahto
Well let's call the whole thing off...."

Ira Gershwin

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Hey, nice to hear that U will use a Linux platform  
> There are enough online e-books for Linux programming... I have even some guide for Linux driver developers... If U need it I can post it to U


That woud be great. I will PM my e-mail address.

----------


## galathaea

> _Originally posted by souldog_
> How is your project going? Have you moved to England yet?


Aha!  A perfect discussion point for this thread!

No.  Not yet.  It seems one of the lawyers decided to take a vacation in the middle of final negotiations, so the paperwork got stalled.  But the papers have passed through the investor's lawyers, and I hear they just passed through our lawyers last week and all accounts say there is nothing really surprising about what is inside the final product.  So now the last step is to have someone on our side (I think the new CEO, but I'm not really in the loop on this) sign them, which is supposed to happen yesterday (guess that didn't happen), today, or tomorrow.  From what I've heard, the funds will then immediately be transferred and off we go!  However, my boss, who has been through these investor things way to many times for sanity to be completely preserved, has told me and the other lead programmer to wait until the money is in the bank before we pack (to be absolutely sure -- and not to "jinx" anything), so I still will probably be here a few more weeks getting ready for the move.

Until then, things are quite.... boring.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> Aha!  A perfect discussion point for this thread!
> 
> No.  Not yet.  It seems one of the lawyers decided to take a vacation in the middle of final negotiations, so the paperwork got stalled.  But the papers have passed through the investor's lawyers, and I hear they just passed through our lawyers last week and all accounts say there is nothing really surprising about what is inside the final product.  So now the last step is to have someone on our side (I think the new CEO, but I'm not really in the loop on this) sign them, which is supposed to happen yesterday (guess that didn't happen), today, or tomorrow.  From what I've heard, the funds will then immediately be transferred and off we go!  However, my boss, who has been through these investor things way to many times for sanity to be completely preserved, has told me and the other lead programmer to wait until the money is in the bank before we pack (to be absolutely sure -- and not to "jinx" anything), so I still will probably be here a few more weeks getting ready for the move.
> 
> Until then, things are quite.... boring.


lawyers...ohh man what a riot, we had to fire our farking lawyers because the straw they had in our wallet was sucking the green right out of the investment dollars...lawyers bite wad.

PS: I hope you like rain and crappy weather, I mean it's nice and all...different country, but after 5 years my spawn and that ex-thingamajig couldn't wait to get back to the states...I imagine though the guiness is probably fresher....don't think I've ever stuck my head under a guiness tap and just went to town...ahh I'll have to mark that down for a future night in fells point....

----------


## Mick

Now onto my original boring rant before gal posted something too interesting to resist commenting on.

It's so sad the human race that is, I mean I sit there and read responses to topics on a couple of forums, news, misc etc...and I just wonder how come we have so many stupid people all over the world. I think it comes down to the fact that people don't read...I mean what the fark, are we just coming up with each persons individual version of history...very disappointing, but then I've always been disappointed in the human race, so what else is new. So that brings me to thinking of advancing the field of hologram technology...I mean always looking for something to start my own buisness and do something else for the world besides discarding used condoms in random places....I figure if we could make history and stories more interactive, then maybe people wouldn't be so tempted to make s_h_i_t up as they see fit, heck just the revenue from the porn angle would make me richer than bill gates/murdoc or which ever clown in the lead, isn't it a jap for the world lead in useless possesions. All I need is some good booze, a couple of fast rice burners, some rad RPG games, an occasinal bong hit (whoops didn't mean that), hmm I'm pretty easy...also on that note, did you know that sony released a couple of games that are using it's  motion sensor camera that they are selling (usb plug in on the ps2), where it tracks motion to play the games, man do you see a market for that, I sure do...at least my beer hat (the one that holds the beers and has the sippee straws) would get a better use than going to camden yards. I mean you'd have to have your hands free right? Ohh on that note also, since it's a camera they are talking vid conferences, course sony is always trying to push that stuff, I see the ps9000 series going off to explore jupiter any day now...know what I mean..those japs...gotta love em, raw fish and technology...who would have thunk it.

hmm so I guess I'll have to go do some research and round up some VC (and no I'm not talking viet cong here)...hmm I need to read up on fuzzy math and accounting practices of great CEO's while I'm at it.....

I need a beer...

----------


## galathaea

> _Originally posted by Mick_2003_
> PS: I hope you like rain and crappy weather, I mean it's nice and all...different country, but after 5 years my spawn and that ex-thingamajig couldn't wait to get back to the states...


Well, after living the past 17 years in the deserts of Nevada, I can't wait for some regular rain and actual vegetation (sagebrush is the state flower for a reason...).  But I do wish they'd stuck to the original "plan" of putting our offices in Kingston, Jamaica (ok... it wasn't really a "plan"... more like wishful thinking).  But our mushroom hunting expeditions will probably be more profitable there than here.  I still have fond memories of seeing my first Amanita muscaria up in Seattle...



> _Also posted by Mick_2003_
> I imagine though the guiness is probably fresher....don't think I've ever stuck my head under a guiness tap and just went to town...ahh I'll have to mark that down for a future night in fells point....


Yeah, I'll probably have to figure out how to drink that stuff without getting full (or maybe stop eating altogether).  The music scene in England is quite nice, too, and I'm hoping to be close enough to one of the nice music centers there.  Alot of great stuff to get involved in.  But I'll probably end up with no time on my hands and no energy to enjoy myself.  I guess thats where the Guiness will come in...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> Well, after living the past 17 years in the deserts of Nevada, I can't wait for some regular rain and actual vegetation (sagebrush is the state flower for a reason...).  But I do wish they'd stuck to the original "plan" of putting our offices in Kingston, Jamaica (ok... it wasn't really a "plan"... more like wishful thinking).  But our mushroom hunting expeditions will probably be more profitable there than here.  I still have fond memories of seeing my first Amanita muscaria up in Seattle...


Did they say where you might wind up in a general way? Like near london, or york, or ipswich (hmm played too much kingmaker when I was young, the board game that is..Avalon Hill rocks). The ex-wifey works for the people that listen to everything everybody says everywhere...well acutally just record it and run algorithms to pick out the juicy parts...having lived near fort meade in maryland and when the base was open to drive through (which it's not after sept11 of course) I use to get my kicks just mumbling wierd _s_h_i_t while driving by the nice big shiny building...I'm sure I've got a file a mile high by now heh heh.

She did do a lot of travelling and loved seeing all the stuff, I never went over, developed a control issue on planes in 1995 circling alanta's airport...I still don't understand why they won't let me fly the plane, and by boat takes I think 10 days or so last I looked...maybe it was 7...Though I certainly wouldn't mind moving over there, I love rain, "prayers for rain" and all.

ok think beer run, I need to shut up and think beer run.

----------


## galathaea

> _Originally posted by Mick_2003_
> It's so sad the human race that is, I mean I sit there and read responses to topics on a couple of forums, news, misc etc...and I just wonder how come we have so many stupid people all over the world. I think it comes down to the fact that people don't read...I mean what the fark, are we just coming up with each persons individual version of history...very disappointing, but then I've always been disappointed in the human race, so what else is new.


This reminds me of a very telling discussion that my boo was telling me about the other day.  My boo currently works in a pharmacy as a pharm tech (boy that dual chem / philosophy degree is really paying off!), and one of the lead pharmacists was talking about some pharmaceutical.  So my boo mentions that there is nice book which explains the pharmaceutical action of that class of drugs (I believe this was a tropane alkaloid like a scopolamine patch or something) and the pharmacist turned and said, "You read books?  I don't have the patience for that kind of thing..."  And this was a pharmacist raking in like 80+ grand a year, who is supposed to give people sound pharmaceutical advice!  (And yes, from the retelling, it appears the pharmacist had some incorrect notions on the action)...



> _Also posted by Mick_2003_
> So that brings me to thinking of advancing the field of hologram technology...I mean always looking for something to start my own buisness and do something else for the world besides discarding used condoms in random places....I figure if we could make history and stories more interactive, then maybe people wouldn't be so tempted to make s_h_i_t up as they see fit, heck just the revenue from the porn angle would make me richer than bill gates/murdoc or which ever clown in the lead, isn't it a jap for the world lead in useless possesions. All I need is some good booze, a couple of fast rice burners, some rad RPG games, an occasinal bong hit (whoops didn't mean that), hmm I'm pretty easy...also on that note, did you know that sony released a couple of games that are using it's motion sensor camera that they are selling (usb plug in on the ps2), where it tracks motion to play the games, man do you see a market for that, I sure do...


One thing I notice missing fro your list of applications is education.  I still think that the "next great thing" in the technological world will be from education.  Everyone needs it (6 billion + potential market), and the place where education goes wrong these days seems to be with the static books and the static whiteboards / chalkboards that don't really give anyone the actual insight to things that have a motion or allow for any actual interaction.  And I mean even things like math, where you can actually show visually the manipulations and pieces moving around during a proof, or any of the many science fields.  Reading words on a page and forming the mental images is a great skill that should also be taught, but it really will be more of a historically important thing (this was how our ancestors used to record their speeches and stories... long ago before we had computers and other devices that could record sound and images and allow you to interact with them) than an actual useful thing once we get our education up to par with our technology.  Alot of things need to be done to get the attention of our information-drowning generations hopped up on Ritalin and looking for something, anything interesting to pass by their wandering consciousness.  But maybe I'm giving away too many of my own career plans here...

Oh, and to be perfectly kosher, you should probably call it a water pipe, or else they might throw you out of the store...



> _Also posted by Mick_2003_
> hmm so I guess I'll have to go do some research and round up some VC (and no I'm not talking viet cong here)...hmm I need to read up on fuzzy math and accounting practices of great CEO's while I'm at it.....


Yeah... but pick your list of CEOs to study carefully.  The "great" ones of this past decade have either been extremely ambitious (which is, in my opinion, a good thing, though it can land you in the legal minefield that MS has had to shuffle through) or extremely fraudulent (though, with good connections, you won't ever be charged!)...  Both ways have made the CEOs billions of dollars, but they don't seem somehow as ingenious as someone like Ford...

----------


## galathaea

> _Originally posted by Mick_2003_
> Did they say where you might wind up in a general way? Like near london, or york, or ipswich (hmm played too much kingmaker when I was young, the board game that is..Avalon Hill rocks).


Looks like just south of London.  We had planned to move to Wales like 3 months afterwards, but luckily that fell through (to get the development grant we had wanted would have required us to work in a district that was somewhere like 50 miles from the nearest residential...).  So it looks like rain, sometimes snow, but mostly mild cool weather.



> _Also posted by Mick_2003_
> The ex-wifey works for the people that listen to everything everybody says everywhere...well acutally just record it and run algorithms to pick out the juicy parts...having lived near fort meade in maryland and when the base was open to drive through (which it's not after sept11 of course) I use to get my kicks just mumbling wierd _s_h_i_t while driving by the nice big shiny building...I'm sure I've got a file a mile high by now heh heh.


I once got this really weird letter from the NSA about how they had seen some test scores I had received on this one math competition, and how they'd like for me to join a summer program they have to see if I'd like to make the NSA a career.  The weird thing about the letter was that I couldn't see any information on responding.  It looked like it could have been a printing error, but I just figured that I was supposed to pick up my phone and saying something like "I accept your offer" to the dead phone line or something and a black helicopter would drop off men in black with the details.  I wish I still had that letter.  It brings back eerie memories...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> 
> One thing I notice missing fro your list of applications is education.


Well I was kinda thinking education in my rant. The one thing though that I think can't be replaced is fiction. Nothing is better than reading a work of fiction and having a very good imagination. I'm sure my visions of Stephen R. Donaldsons world(s) are quite different than what he originally imagined. But sticking to facts etc, would be very nice, it would be great to be at gettysburg standing on big round top and being able to pan around and watch. Or at sharpsburg in peering out of the west or east woods watching the union soldiers getting spanked as they advance thru the cornfields. I think given that type of personal interaction, kids would be so much more involved. I know I would have. Wow to be totally immersed in it, panoramic, 3-D funky stuff.




> Yeah... but pick your list of CEOs to study carefully.  The "great" ones of this past decade have either been extremely ambitious (which is, in my opinion, a good thing, though it can land you in the legal minefield that MS has had to shuffle through) or extremely fraudulent (though, with good connections, you won't ever be charged!)...  Both ways have made the CEOs billions of dollars, but they don't seem somehow as ingenious as someone like Ford...


Sadly, I spent a number of years working for one of the best CEOs there is (one word welsh, you can figure out the rest), well working for da man's company that is. I mean it wasn't really all that bad until the end, nice perks and stuff. I guess it all boils down to the same issues working for large corporations, which I guess I don't need to hash here. Small companies are so much more fun, but so much more scary, as in stability, and what do you do, when the small company becomes a large corporation...hmm I think I need a career change, need a job where I don't have to talk to anyone, you'd figure if I have headphones on, umm that would clue people in heh heh...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> Looks like just south of London.  We had planned to move to Wales like 3 months afterwards, but luckily that fell through (to get the development grant we had wanted would have required us to work in a district that was somewhere like 50 miles from the nearest residential...).  So it looks like rain, sometimes snow, but mostly mild cool weather.


Not bad, London has to have a lot of things to do  :Wink: 




> I once got this really weird letter from the NSA about how they had seen some test scores I had received on this one math competition, and how they'd like for me to join a summer program they have to see if I'd like to make the NSA a career.  The weird thing about the letter was that I couldn't see any information on responding.  It looked like it could have been a printing error, but I just figured that I was supposed to pick up my phone and saying something like "I accept your offer" to the dead phone line or something and a black helicopter would drop off men in black with the details.  I wish I still had that letter.  It brings back eerie memories...


You should have picked up the phone and said 'boo'...

They recruit ever year from Meade Senior High, they don't pay well at all, but you can work for them while you are going to school for credits or after school and continue working for them after school, and you got to do the poly, background, psyhco thing, and pass the test first to even get noticed. I won't even go into details about my poly...*lol* it was too freaking funny...but I'm suprised I passed the psycho test...never had an intention of taking a job there anyways, needless to say there is a certain waiver you have to sign about not using umm as you put it water devices, and that's why the polygraph was funny...also needless to say they didn't offer me a job what a riot  :Smilie:  Ahh I wish I could do a tenth of what I did in my youth these days...sigh...

Been in the main building once.  Gotta love the marines with the M-16's. Really makes you curb your tendiences to start acting like you have terets.

Ahh I think this thread has become un-boring now...so I'll say this in closing...

It rained today...and I once saw a turtle.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> having lived near fort meade in maryland and when the base was open to drive through (which it's not after sept11 of course)


I used to play at the Fort Meade chess club. It used to meet at the base high school  but they moved it to the conference center at the NSA  across the street from the main complex. The first night we were in the new location (in the same building as the cryptology museum) somebody forgot to inform base security that we were in there. 
(Note:it was base security that let us in in the first place.)  

One half hour into the meeting 6 base policeman come charging into the building with guns drawn. They come charging in as a room full of 40 geeks looks up at them from their chess boards. They said we had tripped multiple alarms....Like Duh!

----------


## Xeon

*From Tom:*



> How does everybody pronounce Linux?
> 1)Is the I pronounced as eye or guide?
> 2)Is the I pronouced as in tip or witness?


Nay, Tom!  :Smilie: 
Linux is pronounced as "Lynn-Nux".

Saw that in PC World, I remember.  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Wink:

----------


## Mick

I'm thinking of starting up QLF

Queue magazine Liberation Front

Manifesto to follow.

Who's with me?

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> I'm thinking of starting up QLF
> 
> Queue magazine Liberation Front
> 
> Manifesto to follow.
> 
> Who's with me?


What about this Manifesto?
Liberation Front - hm.. seems good, Liberation for whom and what?
Can U descibe it more complexy?

PS: can I be a CEO of this Front 
Oh... this is more safely to be a main helper of CEO ( if CEO is U )  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> What about this Manifesto?


Patience..you know ted kaczynski didn't write his maifesto in one sitting...

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Patience..you know ted kaczynski didn't write his maifesto in one sitting...


Well, interesting indeed.

So, lets go together  :Wink:

----------


## Mick

So like this is interesting, but really let me ask, does it have to be boring to post, or can you just be bored?>

Anyways, people are always giving me free stuff, don't ask me why, so I got a george foreman grill thing like 3 weeks ago for free of course, so I decided to try it out with some burgers last night. I would never buy anything from a infomercial or from a freaking ad on a webpage..marketing is wasted on me..having said that.

I must say this, I am impressed. The only draw back is I could only do one burger at a time, but you warm it up for like 3 minutes, and blam the burger is done in like 2...and it's not at all greasy...nice.

Now I'm not so sure about things that are like real bulky, as in a big fat piece of chicken breast, but I'm gonna try some salmon steak later today...outta be interesting...I think this might be my new toy.

wish the grill area was better though, but if you just looking to cook up something like a pork cut/chicken brest, tofu burger, burger, hot dogs or whatever small, then I give it a thumbs up.

----------


## Tom Frohman

yep, it belongs here.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

My biggest problem with laundry is getting out those ground in grass stains. Getting them out of my eyebrows is near impossible.
I can't hold my breath long enough to do a whole wash cycle and the spin cycle makes Cedar Point look wimpy.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> yep, it belongs here.  
> 
> My biggest problem with laundry is getting out those ground in grass stains. Getting them out of my eyebrows is near impossible.
> I can't hold my breath long enough to do a whole wash cycle and the spin cycle makes Cedar Point look wimpy.


You can take pinks approach and just shave them off.

----------


## Mick

I wonder, would it be considered bad from to prostitute myself for employment in my signature?

Sadly yes I am looking for a Job...fundings gone, contracts are gone....and all the jobs in my area are either boring looking or require a current active top secret clearance.

Hmm I've always wanted to start a new career as a male gigolo maybe now is the time..where's my tassel.

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> 
> Sadly yes I am looking for a Job...fundings gone, contracts are gone....and all the jobs in my area are either boring looking or require a current active top secret clearance.


Well, Mick, I wish U Good Luck!

PS: ... hey U can organize your own company and then your first step can be to give me a job in it  :Stick Out Tongue:  

mail gigolo hm... but XXX macho somewhere at redpersonals.com 
could be better
:just a joke:

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk:*



> Sadly yes I am looking for a Job...fundings gone, contracts are gone....and all the jobs in my area are either boring looking or require a current active top secret clearance.


WHAT????? MiCk got retrenched?????!!!!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Xeon_ 
> *From MiCk:*
> 
> 
> WHAT????? MiCk got retrenched?????!!!!!


Nah, actually my company went under a while back, just been doing odd projects (the reason I can spend more time on codeguru these past weeks) just kinda took a long vacation. Not much in the kernel development going on around here. Don't get me wrong, I've talked to plenty of recuriters, my personal recruiter that I used for years closed up shop 2 years ago, and looked at a couple of jobs, but they are unchallenging and boring, I can't work for a company where I'm not eager to go to work each day. That and I get the usual _a_s_sHats calling asking, hey I've got a job for you in california, and I'm like hey, no you don't...

There is a dark horse in the running though, an intrustion detection company that is like right down the road from where I use to work, problem is they are a UN*X shop, and it's been 8 years since I coded under UN*X. Probably talk to them monday.

But on the bright side, I got to take my development machines home, so I've got 10K+ in hardward at home, and the software licences (even though I can't transfer them) ranks somewhere up in there in thousands....hmm rational was 10 grand alone as I recall..but that was an enterpise wide license I believe.

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk:*



> But on the bright side, I got to take my development machines home, so I've got 10K+ in hardward at home, and the software licences (even though I can't transfer them) ranks somewhere up in there in thousands....hmm rational was 10 grand alone as I recall..but that was an enterpise wide license I believe.


Awesome, MiCk!!!!!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Maybe that's their retrenchment pay for you?

Eddie Murphy has just starred in this new movie called "Daddy Day Care".....it's about 2 fathers getting retrenched and they setup a day-care centre for kids.

Maybe you gotta setup a sex club in MaryLand?(MerryLand???!!!  :EEK!: )
I would support you fully, MiCk!!!!!!  :EEK!:  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Xeon_ 
> *From MiCk:*
> 
> 
> Awesome, MiCk!!!!!! 
> Maybe that's their retrenchment pay for you?
> 
> Eddie Murphy has just starred in this new movie called "Daddy Day Care".....it's about 2 fathers getting retrenched and they setup a day-care centre for kids.
> 
> ...


I gotta ask even though I already know, what the fark is retrenchment, is this another of those penis enlargement things that I get thru email?

The guys I worked for were a class act, and yea the company owed me money in terms of salary, but I didn't care...the machines were a nice bonus though. Should have asked for one of the servers in retrospect  :Wink: 

but alas it's not the end of the world...see: born with a silver spoon in my mouth....ahh capitalism the evil of the world

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk:*



> I gotta ask even though I already know, what the fark is retrenchment, is this another of those penis enlargement things that I get thru email?


Ah MiCk.......retrenchment means the pulling back of the foreskin of the errr......something like a new version of circumcision.  :Big Grin: 

No no.....I'm suprised you dunno what is 'retrenchment'.

The word simply means "sacked by your employers in harsh times during the bad economy".

An airline company that keeps suffering losses will need to sack some of it's staff to ensure it's own survival, and that process of sacking people(the less productive ones) is called "retrenchment".  :Cool:  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Xeon_ 
> *From MiCk:*
> 
> 
> Ah MiCk.......retrenchment means the pulling back of the foreskin of the errr......something like a new version of circumcision. 
> 
> No no.....I'm suprised you dunno what is 'retrenchment'.
> 
> The word simply means "sacked by your employers in harsh times during the bad economy".
> ...


ahh...sorry it must be because I'm circumcised...theres a bit of information that everyone needs to know right?

And startup companies usually go belly up, as was the case, so to say everyone got retrenched  :Wink:

----------


## Mick

Tonight is one of those nights where you say, glad I saved up that bail money...Tonight the Bills take on the Ravens...not sure who I want to win, doesn't really matter, it means beerage, foodage, chickage and maybe jailage...which is where the bail money comes in....

Wish me luck...

----------


## Mick

I passed go, and did not go to jail...whoo hooo....wOOt....

Now I must say this, I saw the stupidest thing ever, after a great play to score a touchdown, brain I'm not a good coach billick...decides lets go for 2 points instead of tying the game, needless to say, the bills won....what a a_s_s_Hat...

----------


## Mick

In other news..way to go sweeds...

Aug 10 1628
To assist in the war with Poland, Swedish King Gustavus Adolphus builds a magnificent warship, the Vasa, with 64 bronze cannon on two tiers. But on its maiden voyage, the lower gunports are accidentally left open, and the ship immediately sinks to the bottom of Stockholm harbor. The ship remains submerged until it's raised in 1961 to become a tourist attraction. 

Aug 10 1966

Last words of James French, sent to the Electric Chair by the state of Oklahoma: "How about this for a headline for tomorrow's paper? FRENCH FRIES."

----------


## Mick

Is it just me or do you ever feel like somebody is always sitting there, waiting to comment after you comment in the VC++ threads? Am I that popular?

/You know what you are - Ministry

----------


## souldog

Well I just finished setting up two more computers.  No I am sitting here looking at four computers running.

One with XP, one with W2K, one with Redhat 9.0 and one with FreeBSD.

hmmm... Now what the h_e_l_l  do I do :Mad:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Well I just finished setting up two more computers.  No I am sitting here looking at four computers running.
> 
> One with XP, one with W2K, one with Redhat 9.0 and one with FreeBSD.
> 
> hmmm... Now what the h_e_l_l  do I do


Ok so my buddy c++/java developer whom I spent the night watching the ravens lose to the bills has XP on his home PC....I hate XP..what the fark, that OS is just stupid...give me 2000 anyday...any people out there that actually like XP, please comment, I want to hear why.

----------


## souldog

I don't actually use the XP machine for any development.  It just came that way and my wife uses it for multimedia stuff.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
>  Am I that popular?


I don't think popular is the word I would use.  :Cool:

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk:*



> any people out there that actually like XP, please comment, I want to hear why.


*Jane(interviewer)* : So, Mr. Xeon.....what's your views on Windows XP?
*Xeon* : Things cannot be better. This is the dream OS of many a boy and many a girl.
*Jane* : But isn't it just another Windows 2000 with cool clothes on?(Luna interface)
*Xeon* : Folks who think in this manner gotta get a life, seriously. I've told everyone from te start of last year that Windows XP is God's chosen operating system for the masses.
*Jane* : Wow...you seem to really love this OS among others! Why's the main draw?
*Xeon* : First, this celestial OS doesn't crash.
In all my life of using XP, it has only hanged 2 times. Compare this to Windows 9x.
*Jane* : But folks can just survive with Windows 2000.
*Xeon* : Sure, it depends.
If you want a full clone of Windows 98 that DOES NOT crash, go for Windows 2000.

If you want a true blue OS that does not crash and a legendary OS that has all the features you want and more, XP is the way to go.
Play games on XP with no lag time, surf and collect porn on XP with maximum enjoyment up-time(tissues, please), do software on XP at 150% faster paces and more......such as using the new Paint program, personal firewall, personal compression tools, and much more.
The best is : the interface is more than enough to kill me : it's too awesome.

Been facing the same interface everyday and still.......it seems to look sexier and prettier everyday!!!
Why...I can't believe this......usually, when you see something long enough, you'll get tried of it....but in this case, I don't. It's the exact opposite.
*Jane* : If there's one thing you wanna say about XP, what is it?
*Xeon* : Well, I would say "_Thank you, Microsoft!!! You have really created an OS this time that really captures the attention of the Lord Himself, and this OS is more than enough to propel the human civilization into the millenniums beyond without the need for any more service packs or patches"_.

 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I don't think popular is the word I would use.


Tee hee

he shoots, he scores....

/Don't hate me because I'm beautiful

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Xeon_ 
> If you want a full clone of Windows 98 that DOES NOT crash, go for Windows 2000.


Huh? Are you smoking dope or something? XP is more 98ish than 2000...2000 is more UN*Xish IHMO, maybe that's why I like it.

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Huh? Are you smoking dope or something? XP is more 98ish than 2000...2000 is more UN*Xish IHMO, maybe that's why I like it.


Hate XP.

The one OS's that I use from time to time is a Win 2000. 

But can say **** Windows and M$ too. 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :eek!:

Linux - forever! Unix - forever too!

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Hate XP.
> 
> The one OS's that I use from time to time is a Win 2000. 
> 
> But can say **** Windows and M$ too. 
>  :eek!:
> 
> Linux - forever! Unix - forever too!


UN*X seems to be making a come back in the market (not talking linux here) I see a lot more UN*X coding jobs posted lately...

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Xeon_ 
> *From MiCk:*
> *Xeon* : Well, I would say "_Thank you, Microsoft!!! You have really created an OS this time that really captures the attention of the Lord Himself, and this OS is more than enough to propel the human civilization into the millenniums beyond without the need for any more service packs or patches"_.


Nah... And how about the latest two (even in Win Server 2003) which even M$ classificated like "critical": one in DirectX and second in DCOM( RPC part ). Both of them give possibility to run maliculus code from remote host. But how much noise was during promotion of new Win Server 2003 like the REAL SAFE OS.

Yeh... Thank U Microsoft that U always care about us and love us and ...hmmm ... our money.

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> UN*X seems to be making a come back in the market (not talking linux here) I see a lot more UN*X coding jobs posted lately...


Yeh I know... and if really I like this  :Cool: 
And U can see that someone donot like this (hm... I can even say WHO)... remember a situation with SCO.

Go for a UN*X work Mick  :Smilie:  Do U have some expirience in programming for UN*X?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Yeh I know... and if really I like this 
> And U can see that someone donot like this (hm... I can even say WHO)... remember a situation with SCO.
> 
> Go for a UN*X work Mick  Do U have some expirience in programming for UN*X?


SCO *lol* SCO...ahh yea...piece of shait SCO.

do I have experience with UN*X...why I guess so, considering I have laid hands on every possible UN*X platform in the world. Why you ask? I worked for a company that provided a protocol to talk to VMS platforms in the early 90's, so we ported said protocol to hmm like I said every UN*X platform under the sun....err DECnet..yummy...

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> SCO *lol* SCO...ahh yea...piece of shait SCO.


Yeh...  :Big Grin: 
But easy... seems that admins donot see that for this moment  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Why you ask? I worked for a company that provided a protocol to talk to VMS platforms in the early 90's, so we ported said protocol to hmm like I said every UN*X platform under the sun....err DECnet..yummy...


Just interesting... I have been programming for UN*X for an year already... well well seems may be not so long how U did it but this is a good first step to the UN*X world  :Big Grin:  
What are your positions in win programming, as I remember U are a driver developer?

----------


## Mick

I've done just about everything in windoze I guess. The company I had been working for (security and DRM) had planned on writing a secure OS down the road, so I figured after I got done with that, then I could say I've done it all, and go be a marine biologist or something. I guess after you have spent a number of years coding etc etc, your comfortable with doing anything.

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> I've done just about everything in windoze I guess. The company I had been working for (security and DRM) had planned on writing a secure OS down the road, so I figured after I got done with that, then I could say I've done it all, and go be a marine biologist or something. I guess after you have spent a number of years coding etc etc, your comfortable with doing anything.


Ummm... I have always been interesting in OS's theory (well kindergarden, school not that case  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) Really Kewl  :Big Grin: 
To be a marine biologist - that is good... Sometimes I've been thinking about other work when U donot need to sit all the day before computer , hmm.. yeh.. something like to go to some far expedition across an Ocean .. islands .. ummm ... ship... different beautiful places, animals U never see before.. yeh cool  :Cool:   but dreams

----------


## Mick

Happy B-Day souldog. You don't rate a seperate thread  :Wink:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Ummm... I have always been interesting in OS's theory (well kindergarden, school not that case  ) Really Kewl 
> To be a marine biologist - that is good... Sometimes I've been thinking about other work when U donot need to sit all the day before computer , hmm.. yeh.. something like to go to some far expedition across an Ocean .. islands .. ummm ... ship... different beautiful places, animals U never see before.. yeh cool   but dreams


For some strange reason I've  always had the urge to hop on a cargo ship and just sail around....I mean I got the port of baltimore right here, sure I could just sign up...

----------


## Mick

Now I'm curious, even if people don't have a commercial firewall, why at the minimum do they not turn on the filter driver that is supplied with w2k and I think XP has one 2? Just deny all ports, and why does microsoft never mention it? Jeez, it's better than nothing.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Because firewalls and anti-virus programs are for the same kind of wimps that tell you to wear a seatbelt and to wear a helmet when riding a motor cycle and to use tongs to handle a red hot poker. :Cool:

----------


## souldog

Yah, f*** my data.  Hey hackers, come and get me.  We'll see..

----------


## Mick

Ha ha...forced the Maryland Motor Vehicle Administration to shut down at noon today....and gee they only had since what July 16th to patch the systems....

Ahh my tax money at work.

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Because firewalls and anti-virus programs are for the same kind of wimps that tell you to wear a seatbelt and to wear a helmet when riding a motor cycle and to use tongs to handle a red hot poker.


Yeh, funny  :Stick Out Tongue: 

If U ride your bike without a helmet on a crazy speed - ok that is your case, but if U have a passanger with U, U need to take some care about him. 
So, If this is your's personal computer - OK, but other case - servers. Providers must care about a safety for their user's data.

In this case, I think, reasons are  - sloppiness, incompetence, ... .

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Yeh, funny 
> 
> If U ride your bike without a helmet on a crazy speed - ok that is your case, but if U have a passanger with U, U need to take some care about him. 
> So, If this is your's personal computer - OK, but other case - servers. Providers must care about a safety for their user's data.
> 
> In this case, I think, reasons are  - sloppiness, incompetence, ... .


Kevlar helmets save lives (or at least keep all your mushed brains in one place) at 60mph and even at 110 mph.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Ruh Roh. I came in at 10PM looked out onto the balcony and grabbed my camera:
 
These are all cubs. They just sat and stared at me.
 
Not very good pictures through a dirty window with a flash but what the hey.

----------


## dimm_coder

Wow  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

"Tom, Tom ... Did U forget us? ... ummm Tommy ... Give us some food ... arghhh nnnooo ... bear and cable TV-chanel with those funny special germal movies"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

Can any of you guys/gals recommend a good (free) popup blocker for IE/W2k. I have one but it seems like a new breed of windows for the sites I visit isn't being blocked...I'm not interested in downloading mozilla or anything like that  :Smilie:  Just a freeware/shareware prog for IE/w2k.

eg: (subscribe ad window inside of page)

http://www.billingsgazette.com/

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk:*



> Can any of you guys/gals recommend a good (free) popup blocker for IE/W2k. I have one but it seems like a new breed of windows for the sites I visit isn't being blocked...I'm not interested in downloading mozilla or anything like that  Just a freeware/shareware prog for IE/w2k.


Have you been surfing those free/sponsored porn sites where there's 3 ads(or 5) popping up everytime you click a link within the site???!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Anyway, you can learn lots of things from ads, such as updating yourself on what new products/services there is etc.

Suppose there's an ad which goes :

*Free hot XXX photos of women for you! Download the 4 MB ZIP file with 200 optimized photos now!*

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Xeon_ 
> *From MiCk:*
> 
> 
> Have you been surfing those free/sponsored porn sites where there's 3 ads(or 5) popping up everytime you click a link within the site???!!! 
> 
> Anyway, you can learn lots of things from ads, such as updating yourself on what new products/services there is etc.
> 
> Suppose there's an ad which goes :
> ...


Wow you were a lot of help  :Wink:  If you noticed my link was to a news site twiddle  :Wink:

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Xeon_ 
> *From MiCk:*
> 
> *Free hot XXX photos of women for you! Download the 4 MB ZIP file with 200 optimized photos now!*


Where???????????  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  


Hey, Mickey Microsoft and Free ... Are U crazy?  :Big Grin:

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Wow you were a lot of help  If you noticed my link was to a news site twiddle


A-

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> A-


Well , the most informative words I ever saw  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk:*



> Wow you were a lot of help  If you noticed my link was to a news site twiddle


Ah I see! So, u're talking about a news web site.  :Big Grin: 
But for porn surfers, my tip is to leave te ads on.  :Cool: 
You never know.

*From Dimm on the free XXX hot photos of women:*



> Where???????????


Just like a real man.  :Big Grin: 
Anyway, if there's really such a thing as a 4 MB ZIP file packed with awesome XXX photos, I wouldn't be posting here!  :Big Grin: 

*From Dimm to Nina, on her war crime action about posting just 1 word(considered spam):*



> Well , the most informative words I ever saw


I agree. Stop trying to attract our attention, girl!
If you keep on trying to do that, I make sure you're gonna come out all painful from the be.......never mind.
If I'm not enough, MiCk can have a go.(or maybe Dimm......which ever is stronger and more violent)
 :Cool: 

(sorry, Nina.....but the first time is usually the most painful...)

----------


## hometown

Not perfect, so A-  :Smilie: 

By the way, I know much about you Dmitry, could you tell me something about you, your country, etc... I like to listen to what people want to tell me... :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

Ahh well..I'm cooking a rump roast right now  :Smilie:  Nothing like a little beef butt...yummy  :Smilie:

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk:*



> Ahh well..I'm cooking a rump roast right now  Nothing like a little beef butt...yummy


Nice way of re-phrasing things and covering your dirty tracks, MiCk!  :Smilie:  :Big Grin: 

Yes, I love that little beef butt too.....am darn hungry right now......I mean, my tool is hungry.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  >:->

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> 
> By the way, I know much about you Dmitry,


U are a KGB-officer, aren't U? What can U know about me?




> could you tell me something about you, your country, etc... I like to listen to what people want to tell me...


I told many things about self, my country ,... across that forum's threads... I haven't any specific things to tell specially to U... If U'll give me some concrete question ... well ... I'll try to answer it... but sorry ... just now I donot want to tell something (donot know what) about self 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Ahh well..I'm cooking a rump roast right now  Nothing like a little beef butt...yummy


Okay...

----------


## Xeon

Dimm is right. This is an outrageous invasion of personal privacy across space and time.

First, you set your sights on MiCk.
Then, you set your sights on Soul, Sonu and Solar.(the SSS guys)  :Big Grin: 
Now it's Dimm.

Who's the next guy u're gonna stalk, Nin? Xeon? Oh yeah, come on!  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Jewe

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Oh man.  Talk about boring.  Some people drone on and on and on not knowing when to stop.  It's like they have no common decency for the well-being of the listeners.  They think they're not wasting your time when they talk forever, but really they are, because they just never stop.  People like that are really boring.  Talking forver and ever, just saying the same thing over and over, maybe switching a word or two to make it seem different.  But they're just repeating themselves.  Being redundant.  When I hear a person like that talk, I want to just leave, but it's like I can't, they have some sort of mind trick that makes me read until the end.  I really hate people like that.  They tempt you to listen further and there's nothing really to say.  Or maybe there is, but they've already said it ten times.  What a waste.  I hate people like that.  Don't know when to end.  Hate 'em.


I know what you mean... samething happend to me last friday in a bar. :Big Grin:  
but thank to the person who invented beer I still can not recall what the subject or the conclusion was..

I say beer is a great product :Big Grin:  

later,

jewe...

----------


## Tom Frohman

I just filled the dishwasher with 4 days of dirty dishes. It will take an hour to wash. I worry about water spotting. Just then she said to me that I needed to go to the bookstore to buy jelly beans. "The bookstore? " said I. My pleas fell on deaf ears. She sent me anyways with an ultimatim to come back with Barnes and Noble Jelly Beans or else. I asked her if she wouldn't be satisfied if I bought a giant Twister set for the dog? But no..no..no. It has to be Jelly Beans. Off I headed. I would show her who was boss. I was going to go to the Laundramat and get her several bales of 2 year old magazines. That would keep her busy for days. Only then would I buckle under and acceed to her wishes.

----------


## hometown

Last year, I went to my friend's Birthdei party, I drank only 1/2 can of beer...but I slept ~14 hours, when i got up i got terrible headache and right after 5 minutes after finishing my breadfast, my ears got_ hurt_ since my bro chewed me out ... :Smilie: 
Is this boring ?

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> Last year, I went to my friend's Birthdei party, I drank only 1/2 can of beer...but I slept ~14 hours, ...
> Is this boring ?


Yeh... Just can say - 
Rescue children from harmful influence of alcohol!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hometown

*<<<------------------*Hi there Eyesight problem ?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Now I'm curious, even if people don't have a commercial firewall, why at the minimum do they not turn on the filter driver that is supplied with w2k and I think XP has one 2? Just deny all ports, and why does microsoft never mention it? Jeez, it's better than nothing.


Hmm somebody at mickesoft just had a brain fart....course it is the new york times reporting...




> Posted on Wed, Aug. 13, 2003   
> 
> Worm pushes Microsoft to change default Windows security
> By John Markoff
> New York Times





> In at least a partial answer to its critics, Microsoft said it would begin shipping the consumer and business versions of Windows XP with the protective network firewall completely activated, to make PCs less vulnerable to attacks.

----------


## souldog

So when are they going to start holding Microsoft liable for the damage caused by its s***** software?  They rush to market
to make money and that is what casues the problem.

That is a scary thought.  I guess there would have to be some
notion of negligence here, otherwise it would cripple the software 
industry.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> So when are they going to start holding Microsoft liable for the damage caused by its s***** software?  They rush to market
> to make money and that is what casues the problem.
> 
> That is a scary thought.  I guess there would have to be some
> notion of negligence here, otherwise it would cripple the software 
> industry.


Well they aren't alone, lots of large corporations rush to push out crap code, I say make all the marketing/sales people responsible and that would solve the problem, maybe a few select firing squads, along with management that allows it to happen.

Of course they could proclam in this instance, that the tools are there to secure your OS, but you didn't use them, neener, neener...

course on the flip side, if they didn't have a exploit people wouldn't need to be turning certain security features on  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Xeon

*From Nina:*



> Last year, I went to my friend's Birthdei party, I drank only 1/2 can of beer...but I slept ~14 hours,


After the 14 hours, are you sure you're still a virgin?!  :EEK!:  :EEK!: !!!!!!




> when i got up i got terrible headache and right after 5 minutes after finishing my breadfast, my ears got hurt since my bro chewed me out ...


Oh yeah, the doctor says that after a night of beer, you gotta eat chicken chop the next morning cos' it cleases your soul and beautify your skin!!!!!  :Smilie:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dimm_coder

Ummm...

Why do U cry Billy? Why do U cry?
Why Billy? Why Billy? 
Why Billy?
Why?
........................

( Voices from everywhere )

U are a poet, U are a poet!!!... This is great ... amazing ... Dimm is a poet!

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Xeon

_Today, teacher taught us a word called 'cry',
and followed by another word called 'dry'.
'dry' comes after 'cry',
and 'cry' comes before 'dry'._

XEON : Undisputed world champion for the PoetGuru 2003 Award.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dimm_coder

http://www.insultmonger.com/swearing/index.htm
 :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hey, Mickey, old farker  :EEK!:  , special for U... 

where are U?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> http://www.insultmonger.com/swearing/index.htm
>  
> 
> Hey, Mickey, old farker  , special for U... 
> 
> where are U?


where am I, why I'm at home, eating Bar - B - Q chicken wings with some bleu cheese...yummy...I make up fracomuhduh words to confuse the masses...or at least those

yldneirf
raeb
gnipmuh
.srotaredom

gotta keep those fewls on the tips of the toes...cause even though they say "I'm from X" we know they are from the UK...

http://www.newsmax.com/showinsidecov...03/8/13/162315

----------


## Tom Frohman

Holy Cow!!! I've got electricity again!!! 
Picture Tom doing a touchdown dance to the "Rocky " theme.

Time to throw out everything in the fridge.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Holy Cow!!! I've got electricity again!!! 
> Picture Tom doing a touchdown dance to the "Rocky " theme.
> 
> Time to throw out everything in the fridge.


Wow Tom, where you really affected?  I thought it was pretty stupid to be broadcasting the power outage from CNN/FOX when people that didn't have power couldn't watch the tube...uhh yea...
heck if my power goes out and it's hot, I'm jumping in the pool...

BTW: Flash gordon is on, wierd haven't seen that movie in  years....this outta be entertaining...Flash...ahhh ohhh...

Queen is kewl.

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Holy Cow!!! I've got electricity again!!! 
> Picture Tom doing a touchdown dance to the "Rocky " theme.
> 
> Time to throw out everything in the fridge.


YES!!!  Picture souldog soaking himself with water buckets suspended from the ceiling doing a dance like the girl  in flash dance.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> YES!!!  Picture souldog soaking himself with water buckets suspended from the ceiling doing a dance like the girl  in flash dance.


I must say...that is a vision I didn't need  :Smilie:

----------


## souldog

glad to be of service

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> glad to be of service


Thats what she said...

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Thats what she said...


I'm guessing this involved a $50 "transaction"?

----------


## Mick

Am I the only guy that wasn't invited to this? Most users has been stuck at 300 or so for a year....wow..did someone fart or something?

Most users ever online was 3450 on 08-13-2003 at 11:15 PM

----------


## Tom Frohman

So I was sitting in my living room during the black out and I hear the raccoons out on my balcony again. I shined a light on them. I yelled at them. I banged on the glass. They just kept looking at me like "feed me".  I grabbed my super soaker squirt gun pumped it up. Opened the window and let'em have it. First they tried hiding behind the porch posts. I kept blasting them each time they would stick their heads out. After a few minutes of this they gave up and jumped into the tree and climbed down. They didn't show up Friday, Saturday or Sunday nights. Maybe I succeeded in scaring off the whole squad. (I doubt it.)  
Now that's entertainment.

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> BTW: Flash gordon is on, wierd haven't seen that movie in  years....this outta be entertaining...Flash...ahhh ohhh...
> 
> Queen is kewl.


Yeh... Queen drives! Show Must Go On Baby  :Cool:

----------


## Mick

I've been too helpful today, must commit some violence tonight to even out my karma.

----------


## SolarFlare

Speaking of the huge blackout, I was neither the cause nor among the victims.  Yet it seems to have worked its way here... we had a(n unrelated) blackout last night, man I didn't get to save that game I was in the middle of  :Frown: .  :Wink:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Speaking of the huge blackout, I was neither the cause nor among the victims.  Yet it seems to have worked its way here... we had a(n unrelated) blackout last night, man I didn't get to save that game I was in the middle of .


Heh heh, save often...don't you just hate that saying  :Wink:  Had a cookout last night, so even if the power went out no worries...beer food horseshoes, but I am suprised that more people haven't been hit by rolling blackouts, since you know people had the darn AC/fridge every light on in the house, when the tricity came back on....

----------


## Tom Frohman

I have a program to adapt  a **** ******** ******** of a system in the ******* domain and it  doesn't work even though my calculations say it should work. What should I do now?

Note: For security reasons the terms above have been obscured to protect the author from ridicule.

Answer: It's Miller Time!.....

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I have a program to adapt  a **** ******** ******** of a system in the ******* domain and it  doesn't work even though my calculations say it should work. What should I do now?
> 
> Note: For security reasons the terms above have been obscured to protect the author from ridicule.
> 
> Answer: It's Miller Time!.....


It's times like those that I always revert to self-gratification...

/Sleeps like a baby.

----------


## Tom Frohman

<---Check out that number of posts. 

Member +

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> <---Check out that number of posts. 
> 
> Member +


When you get to eLiTe look me up... I feel so gosh darn eLiTiSt

----------


## galathaea

After much wait, I have finally seen _Bowling for Columbine_.

On a completely unrelated note, have you guys seen the news about SCO and the code it displayed in Vegas concerning its Linux lawsuit being fragments from before SCO even existed?  Not that it changes anything from the legal point of ownership, just thought it might be relevant to this thread.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> After much wait, I have finally seen _Bowling for Columbine_.


Yea how was Moores drivel? Roger and Me was pretty funny though  :Smilie:  Please your un-biased tree hugging opinion  :Smilie: 




> On a completely unrelated note, have you guys seen the news about SCO and the code it displayed in Vegas concerning its Linux lawsuit being fragments from before SCO even existed?  Not that it changes anything from the legal point of ownership, just thought it might be relevant to this thread.


Yea, umm wasn't it posted in photoshoped Greek characters, which hmm really confused the technical crowd for three seconds, in other words, it was ancient code that really hurt SCO's claims...

Meanwhile, the CEO's and higher ups reap the rewards by dumping stock (which they have done, surprise!) that shot up because of this little drama?

I'm sure the Peanuts (tm) crowd will be more than happy to edge outta the woodwork on this one  :Smilie:

----------


## galathaea

> _Originally posted by Mick_2003_
> Yea how was Moores drivel? Roger and Me was pretty funny though  Please your un-biased tree hugging opinion


I don't really have any unbiased opinions.  It was a great documentary.  It was only about gun-control superficially.  It really was a look at the American fascination with violence and the use of fear as a tactic by power structures to boost consumerism.  It explored quite intelligently the fact that some other countries, such as Canada, have a large number of firearms distributed throughout its population and still have gun-related deaths per annum that are 10 to several hundreds of times lower than found in the US.  It followed the US government's use of force in recent history and made many connections with the power structures that benefitted and the ways in which the US society has adapted its psychology to accept their foreign policy.  Even the interview with Charleton Heston which many found objectionable never went into the topic of gun control.  It instead consisted merely of Moore pointing to the statistics of other countries (some of which do not have significant gun-control) and questioning why American society, which has in many cases a less-violent history politically, has such high numbers of gun-related deaths each year.

In my (biased) opinion, it was very intelligently done.  There were only a few points where objectivity was lost (one place concerning K-Mart seemed a bit too critical on the corporation which appeared to respond quite reasonably to the particular circumstance).  I think it is definitely a powerful movie, but since I noticed that yesterday was its first day out for rental, and its shelf was still almost completely full whereas Chicago (also released yesterday) was completely rented out, I doubt it will be that important of a movie.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> I don't really have any unbiased opinions.  It was a great documentary.  It was only about gun-control superficially.  It really was a look at the American fascination with violence and the use of fear as a tactic by power structures to boost consumerism.  It explored quite intelligently the fact that some other countries, such as Canada, have a large number of firearms distributed throughout its population and still have gun-related deaths per annum that are 10 to several hundreds of times lower than found in the US.  It followed the US government's use of force in recent history and made many connections with the power structures that benefitted and the ways in which the US society has adapted its psychology to accept their foreign policy.  Even the interview with Charleton Heston which many found objectionable never went into the topic of gun control.  It instead consisted merely of Moore pointing to the statistics of other countries (some of which do not have significant gun-control) and questioning why American society, which has in many cases a less-violent history politically, has such high numbers of gun-related deaths each year.
> 
> In my (biased) opinion, it was very intelligently done.  There were only a few points where objectivity was lost (one place concerning K-Mart seemed a bit too critical on the corporation which appeared to respond quite reasonably to the particular circumstance).  I think it is definitely a powerful movie, but since I noticed that yesterday was its first day out for rental, and its shelf was still almost completely full whereas Chicago (also released yesterday) was completely rented out, I doubt it will be that important of a movie.


Ack and I thought I'd get more out of the peanuts (linux(I'm really UN*X lite) drivel). Actually, I'll see the movie one day  :Smilie:  Usually, I'm up on this crap, but the bias from both sides, might dim my humour. The freaking rabbit crap in Roger and Me had me hitting the bong all night, ok not the bong but the beer  :Smilie:  MY buds where hitting the bong.

Can we start a cry me the river it's so OpenSource Linux thread? OpenSource? OpenSource, ohh how the tools come out of the tool shop, for any of you tools that worked on every UN*X box in the early 90's coding, cry me a f;'ing river on their OPENSOURCE, just like LINUX will go, shut the fark up, I don't recall penetrating any WINDOZE boxes at harvard and Udel, JHU/APL (yea get in there freakers) to run my chat software in 92...clowns...as soon s you get the market, we'll own your _a_s_s...wOOt...ohh oohh there are no viruses or worms for Linux, I'm so safe...ohh ooh, I think I just spewed in my jeans....

/Always the clowns...it takes you clowns to make me give you the big  :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Slow day today. No posts in the last few hours besides Mick's latest attempt to get banned.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Slow day today. No posts in the last few hours besides Mick's latest attempt to get banned.


no one seems to care??? What do I need to do???

----------


## SolarFlare

I'm sure you can think of somethin.g

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> I'm sure you can think of somethin.g


Well do I get an A for effort?

----------


## SolarFlare

A-, tops.  Probably more like a B+ or maybe even a flat B.  You've had better.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> A-, tops.  Probably more like a B+ or maybe even a flat B.  You've had better.


I was going for overall effort...I'd rate me a A....you just have to know when to push the right buttons  :Smilie:

----------


## hometown

What are you two talking about ?... :Smilie: 

I guess he never did well at school, all Fs are correct... :Smilie:

----------


## souldog

Ah Mick.  The scorn of a woman.

----------


## hometown

Souldog, what do you mean ?
I never look down on anyone...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> Souldog, what do you mean ?
> I never look down on anyone...


I do  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Ah Mick.  The scorn of a woman.


A for effort?

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> I do


 :Smilie: Actually me too, I meant I never look down on anyone 



but YOU, Mick_2002...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> Actually me too, I meant I never look down on anyone 
> 
> 
> 
> but YOU, Mick_2002...


ohhhh you just made me cry..I'm crying now homey...don't you feel sad becaue you made me cry?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> After much wait, I have finally seen _Bowling for Columbine_.


I forgot  :Smilie:  Tree lover  :Wink: 

http://www.moorewatch.com/

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> ohhhh you just made me cry..I'm crying now homey...don't you feel sad becaue you made me cry?


_Boys dont cry_... :Smilie: If that is true, I feel HAPPY, how about you ? Can you make me cry ?






Dont believe what I said...cos I am Sure I can make you cry and I am exactly what you and some people here are thinking... :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> _Boys dont cry_...


So say Robert Smith....





> If that is true, I feel HAPPY, how about you ? Can you make me cry ?


What your not too the left? 








> Dont believe what I said...cos I am Sure I can make you cry and I am exactly what you and some people here are thinking...


Ohh you are too the left...my bad

----------


## hometown

Martin, listen, i m not joking, i dont think you and some people around liike my presence here, i think it s time I had to leave....

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> Martin, listen, i m not joking, i dont think you and some people around liike my presence here, i think it s time I had to leave....


Oh will you two just get a room please.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> Martin, listen, i m not joking, i dont think you and some people around liike my presence here, i think it s time I had to leave....


Well don't let the door....ahh you know...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Oh will you two just get a room please.


daisy..she loves me, she love me not...she loves me...

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> Martin, listen, i m not joking, i dont think you and some people around liike my presence here, i think it s time I had to leave....


I think you made her cry Mick.  You bully

----------


## Joseph_R_Thomas

hahaha..cant beleive such elite ppl like Mr.Souldog, Mr.Masur and Mr. Mick can joke too...Cool :Cool:

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> I think you made her cry Mick.  You bully


Hah ? How did you(+Solar Mick) figure what I was talking about ? 
I meant It WAS TIME I HAD TO GO TO BED...it was late 12:12 am...
I had to leave the forums...



> daisy..she loves me, she love me not...she loves me...


It is NOT daisy but ROBERT, i know and i can feel it...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Joseph_R_Thomas_ 
> hahaha..cant beleive such elite ppl like Mr.Souldog, Mr.Masur and Mr. Mick can joke too...Cool


And you too can be eLiTe once you hit that 2000 mark. But you won't get them here  :Smilie:

----------


## Joseph_R_Thomas

i dun wanna be elite just by posting threads...i wanna be elite by the strength and depth of my knowledge.. :Smilie: 
doesnt matter if i am elite in CG o not..i wanna be elite in real life.. :Smilie: 
and FYI i dont post threads to become elite..i post to LEARN! ofcos from ppl like yourself, Mr.souldog, Mr.Masur etc.. :Big Grin: ..

----------


## SolarFlare

This has been another sub-par presentation of the Boring Thread.

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by Joseph_R_Thomas_ 
> i dun wanna be elite just by posting threads...i wanna be elite by the strength and depth of my knowledge..
> doesnt matter if i am elite in CG o not..i wanna be elite in real life..
> and FYI i dont post threads to become elite..i post to LEARN! ofcos from ppl like yourself, Mr.souldog, Mr.Masur etc....


 :Smilie:  I really like what you wrote, Joseph...
If there are some misunderstandings between you and some people around here ? Could Joseph be a little generous to _forgive and forget_... :Smilie: 

This is a Chitchat forum, that is why people join in just for jokes and chitchat, nothing more nothing less...Joseph also joined, posted and* laughed*, and up there is the joke-like comments ? Agree ?
If Joseph has free time and especially wants to *learn* about different people from different cultures, here can also be a good place...I think so... :Smilie:

----------


## Joseph_R_Thomas

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
>  I really like what you wrote, Joseph...
> If there are some misunderstandings between you and some people around here ? Could Joseph be a little generous to _forgive and forget_...
> 
> This is a Chitchat forum, that is why people join in just for jokes and chitchat, nothing more nothing less...Joseph also joined, posted and* laughed*, and up there is the joke-like comments ? Agree ?
> If Joseph has free time and especially wants to *learn* about different people from different cultures, here can also be a good place...I think so...


 :Smilie:  No Prob..i never took offence..forgive??ofcos.... :Smilie:  Jesus taught us to forgive our brothers..ofcos if i did take offence rest assured i'll definetly forgive...
CG is a nice place and i must say it has nice, kind, helpfull members...
AMAZINGLY HELPFULL :EEK!: 
i just wanna thank everyone at CG for being here and helping others..God Bless you all....
Cheers to all the CodeGurus....
Keep up the good works :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

I forgive you all  :Smilie:  sniffles  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> This has been another sub-par presentation of the Boring Thread.


Now that was worthy  :Smilie:

----------


## Joseph_R_Thomas

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> I forgive you all  sniffles


i never got offended with anyone..so no question of forgiving :Smilie:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Joseph_R_Thomas_ 
> i never got offended with anyone..so no question of forgiving


Don't worry, you'll get offended soon enough if you hang around Mick much longer.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Don't worry, you'll get offended soon enough if you hang around Mick much longer.



awww...am I that bad? Wait don't answer that....


SolarFlare...he shoots, he scores....

----------


## Joseph_R_Thomas

i did realize that...MrMick likes to come at ppl..why does he do that? does he hate ppl who are not from merryland??? :Stick Out Tongue: 
or some wrong in his HQ?? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Joseph_R_Thomas_ 
> i did realize that...MrMick likes to come at ppl..why does he do that? does he hate ppl who are not from merryland???
> or some wrong in his HQ??


No Joe, I love people from singapore...ask XeOn  :Smilie:

----------


## Joseph_R_Thomas

o no Mr. Mick..i am from India(New Delhi)..i am in singapore to study.. :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Joseph_R_Thomas_ 
> o no Mr. Mick..i am from India(New Delhi)..i am in singapore to study..


Kewl...you should look up XeOn   :Smilie:

----------


## Joseph_R_Thomas

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Kewl...you should look up XeOn


why is that???? :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Joseph_R_Thomas_ 
> why is that????


cause he is a singaporing  :Smilie:

----------


## souldog

Maybe you can save XeOn.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Maybe you can save XeOn.


Nov 2002, Sept 2002, coinkadink? I think not  :Smilie: 

XeOn cannot be saved...

A developer.not.community  :Smilie:

----------


## Joseph_R_Thomas

i think posting here was a mistake... :Frown: 
i dont understand what Mr.Mick says....he speaks in Merrylandian language..so continue guys have fun :Smilie: 
God Bless

----------


## SolarFlare

You scared him away  :Mad: .

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> You scared him away .



I'm sorry  :Frown:

----------


## hometown

:Smilie: 


you guys really wicked... :Smilie:

----------


## souldog

I'm not wicked Nina.  In fact the only really wicked one around
here is Solar.

p.s.  I would implicate gabriel in circle of wickedness, but I fear 
reprisal. :Frown:  
Don't hurt me Gabriel.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> I'm not wicked Nina.  In fact the only really wicked one around
> here is Solar.
> 
> p.s.  I would implicate gabriel in circle of wickedness, but I fear 
> reprisal. 
> Don't hurt me Gabriel.


Gaby can't hurt you if he is not around...where is gaby? where is XeOn? Where am I?

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Gaby can't hurt you if he is not around...where is gaby? where is XeOn? Where am I?


Why is man born only to suffer, die, and eat at taco bell?

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Why is man born only to suffer, die, and eat at taco bell?


In That Order?

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> I'm not wicked Nina.  In fact the only really wicked one around
> here is Solar.


Agree !!!! especially when he goes mad...You arenot afraid of him right ?



> p.s.  I would implicate gabriel in circle of wickedness, but I fear 
> reprisal. 
> Don't hurt me Gabriel.


He wont, because he is easy... :Smilie: 

He is now a sixth invisible mode user on this board, so you all have been cot....  :Smilie:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Gaby can't hurt you if he is not around...where is gaby? where is XeOn? Where am I?


How 'bout where is Simon?  :Wink: 



> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> I'm not wicked Nina. In fact the only really wicked one around
> here is Solar.





> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> Agree !!!! especially when he goes mad...You arenot afraid of him right ?


I'm sorry that is incorrect, circle takes the square for the win.  Catch us next time on Hollywood squares.

Wait a sec... you think _I'm_ wicked??? _(stands up from chair to dictate more adequately to typist)_  This is very serious.  Why I oughta... _(takes out pocket knife, finds the biggest blade - a full 2 inches - and starts pacing the room)_.  Oh no, I'm not _mad_, haha, no of course not.  _(Starts stabbing random inanimate objects in the room)_  Take that!  And that!  And - !  Oh, sorry Kello, didn't notice you there, I'll visit you in the hospital.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> How 'bout where is Simon?


I have been thinking the same thing...I miss that liberal, socialist, pansy nut  :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

I looked out on the balcony this morning and...

These guys aren't supposed to come out during the day.

----------


## Tom Frohman

My new dog Roz. I won't get to pick her up from the shelter until Wednesday morning. She gets fixed tomorrow.

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> How 'bout where is Simon? 
> I'm sorry that is incorrect, circle takes the square for the win.  Catch us next time on Hollywood squares.
> Wait a sec... you think _I'm_ wicked??? _(stands up from chair to dictate more adequately to typist)_  This is very serious.  Why I oughta... _(takes out pocket knife, finds the biggest blade - a full 2 inches - and starts pacing the room)_.  Oh no, I'm not _mad_, haha, no of course not.  _(Starts stabbing random inanimate objects in the room)_  Take that!  And that!  And - !  Oh, sorry Kello, didn't notice you there, I'll visit you in the hospital.


 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  You sound like one of Hollywood stars

----------


## SolarFlare

Tom, try shining a flashlight at the coons.  See what happens  :Wink: .



> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> My new dog Roz. I won't get to pick her up from the shelter until Wednesday morning. She gets fixed tomorrow.


At first, the dog thinks "Cool!  I'm getting _fixed_.  Excellent."
Then, they end up thinking "[Different four-letter word]!  I'm getting _fixed_.  This must be some sort of Bob Barker joke."

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Tom, try shining a flashlight at the coons.  See what happens .


I've tried it. They do just what they always seem to do: Stare at me and expect me to get food for them. I don't get food for them.  A moment after the picture above I shot them with the super-soaker squirt  gun and then took in the bird seed after they jumped off the balcony.

----------


## Mick

for _g_o_d's sake stop feeding the animals...think about the children  :Smilie: 

Cute dog  :Smilie: 

It's only a bob barker joke if your spinning some giant wheel  :Smilie:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> It's only a bob barker joke if your spinning some giant wheel


But he says "Remember to have your pets spayed or neutered (to remind them who's boss)."

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> But he says "Remember to have your pets spayed or neutered (to remind them who's boss)."


yea...I forgot about that until after I posted...he's the animal control nut guy...here I was just thinking big wheel...so you got me  :Smilie:

----------


## hometown

What are you guys talking about ? What is Big wheel ? Who is Bob Barker ? What is his joke ? Why is there boss here ? Who is boss ?

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> 1)What are you guys talking about ? 2)What is Big wheel ? 3)Who is Bob Barker ? 4)What is his joke ?5) Why is there boss here ?6) Who is boss ?


1) Answer: Bob Barker
2) Answer: A large circular object.
3) Answer: Game show host and animal rights activist.
4) Answer:  I'll just give you the punchline: "And the duck says 'put it on my bill'"
5) Answer: Because somebody has to do it.
6) Answer: Bruce Springsteen.

----------


## hometown

Thank YOU.... :Smilie:

----------


## hometown

:Frown:  







I still dont understand......



Where can I find Bob and Bruce ? Bookstores ? Any links ?

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> What are you guys talking about ? What is Big wheel ? Who is Bob Barker ? What is his joke ? Why is there boss here ? Who is boss ?


Bob Barker is a game show host (The Price is Right).  There is a big wheel in his show, but not quite as big as the wheel in Pat Sajak's show  :Stick Out Tongue: .  If you know what having pets spayed and neutered means, then you can figure out what "show them who's boss" means.   :Wink:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Bob Barker is a game show host (The Price is Right).  There is a big wheel in his show, but not quite as big as the wheel in Pat Sajak's show .  If you know what having pets spayed and neutered means, then you can figure out what "show them who's boss" means.


And here I thought he was just happy gilmores golf partner....

I think I'd have to go with the price is right as being better, more boobage....

----------


## Tom Frohman

Well the new puppy is one sick puppy. I have to give her a grand total of 10 pills a day for the next week. She has the two surgery wounds (fixing and removing a growth from her leg), an intestinal infection and a sinus infection. The 10 pills consist of 2 different antibiotics and a cough suppressant.

I gave her the first pills this morning and she promplty blew chow.  She's improving. She kept down her dinner. This dog has refused all treats and puppy biscuits.

It does get better than this.

----------


## souldog

Sounds tough Tom.  My dog XEON turned out to have mange and bad worms.  Price you sometimes pay for saving street dogs

----------


## Mick

what is up with all the car chases in cali today? you guys/gals out in cali are strange....

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Sounds tough Tom.  My dog XEON turned out to have mange and bad worms.  Price you sometimes pay for saving street dogs


Xeon has worms?  Can we give him a temporary ban from the site until he recovers so he doesn't infect us all?  Oh right, I forgot, you made the mistake of naming _your dog_ Xeon.  My condolences.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Xeon has worms?  Can we give him a temporary ban from the site until he recovers so he doesn't infect us all?  Oh right, I forgot, you made the mistake of naming _your dog_ Xeon.  My condolences.


I call on the UN to break the chains that have XeOn teethered...what you mean the UN can't do this?

----------


## SolarFlare

*"Seven Dead After Chicago Shooting Rampage"*
_...It was the nation's deadliest workplace shooting since July 8, when Doug Williams shot 14 co-workers, killing six, at a Lockheed Martin aircraft parts plant in Meridian, Miss., before taking his own life..._

Wow, we made it a whole month this time?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> *"Seven Dead After Chicago Shooting Rampage"*
> _...It was the nation's deadliest workplace shooting since July 8, when Doug Williams shot 14 co-workers, killing six, at a Lockheed Martin aircraft parts plant in Meridian, Miss., before taking his own life..._
> 
> Wow, we made it a whole month this time?


err good reason for C and C...there would have been 2 dead...the shooter....and the dead person that got shot...ohh wait...if I only had a gun...only 1 would be dead....

/Hating the _a_s_sHats that think gun control stops violence???

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> /Hating the _a_s_sHats that think gun control stops violence???


Yes Mick, you are right, guns solve all the world's problems. Guns have sure made Afghanistan, Iraq, Israel, and Palestine into Utopias where everything is peachy all the time. Yep, guns are pretty free here in the US and because of it there isn't any gun violence in the US.

Just think how much gun violence we would have if there weren't any guns.
Yep, you are a genius. Mick for President:.

----------


## SolarFlare

The first large-scale gun-violence campaign made America what it is... literally.  How can you deny your roots?  :Wink:

----------


## souldog

Yah, lets not let people take responsibility for their actions.  It
not their fault they are ******** ******** it's the guns.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Yes Mick, you are right, guns solve all the world's problems. Guns have sure made Afghanistan, Iraq, Israel, and Palestine into Utopias where everything is peachy all the time. Yep, guns are pretty free here in the US and because of it there isn't any gun violence in the US.
> 
> Just think how much gun violence we would have if there weren't any guns.
> Yep, you are a genius. Mick for President:.


why thank you very little  :Smilie: 


Guns  r us  :Smilie: 

PS: thank the dead  :Smilie:  if I had been there, I would have at least had the chance to 'whip this out'.......

----------


## Mick

When will people understand it is the INTENT....not the device....silly me  :Frown:

----------


## souldog

He guess what Mick.  If there were nothing, then people couldn't 
do anything.  We would all stink like roses and end up shooting the s*** with st. Paul

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> When will people understand it is the INTENT....not the device....silly me


Exactly, it is the belief , which seems to be pervasive amongst conservative ******,  that guns solve people's problems that is the problem.  For example.



> .if I only had a gun...only 1 would be dead....

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Exactly, it is the belief , which seems to be pervasive amongst conservative ******,  that guns solve people's problems that is the problem.  For example.


And it is the liberal _a_s_sHat belief that outlawing a device solves everything...what next....you raiding my house to confiscate my set of sporks???

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> And it is the liberal _a_s_sHat belief that outlawing a device solves everything...what next....you raiding my house to confiscate my set of sporks???


Wait a minute, you have SPORKS???
When will you be away from home next?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Wait a minute, you have SPORKS???
> When will you be away from home next?


very unlikely I'd tell you...you _d_a_ m_n_ ape  :Smilie:

----------


## SolarFlare

If we outlaw guns, only outlaws will have guns.

If we outlaw sporks, only Mick will have sporks.  He'll have an underground monopoly.

In an unrelated story, the phrase "get a life" was coined by William Shatner on a Saturday Night Live skit about Trekkies.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> If we outlaw guns, only outlaws will have guns.
> 
> If we outlaw sporks, only Mick will have sporks.  He'll have an underground monopoly.
> 
> In an unrelated story, the phrase "get a life" was coined by William Shatner on a Saturday Night Live skit about Trekkies.


yep...and while I am raping your daughter who is gonna protect you? Wait...go ahead dial 911, I'll be right there....but can I borrow a spork to put the bad guy away?

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> If we outlaw sporks, only Mick will have sporks.  He'll have an underground monopoly.


If we outlawed sporks, those freakazoids from the National Spork Association would be down your throat. Claiming it is their constitutional right to have sporks and with Charleton Heston as their spokesman who could stop them. 

Redneck:"You can have my spork when you pry it from my dead fingers"
Alien Bug: "That is acceptable." (See Men in Black).

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> If we outlawed sporks, those freakazoids from the National Spork Association would be down your throat. Claiming it is their constitutional right to have sporks and with Charleton Heston as their spokesman who could stop them. 
> 
> Redneck:"You can have my spork when you pry it from my dead fingers"
> Alien Bug: "That is acceptable." (See Men in Black).


Same issue...we would still have the lib's crying about the children....

/No sporks for Oil...

----------


## Mick

My hero's....

http://news.com.com/2100-1039_3-5068910.html

If I don't want you in my house, and you keep trying to get in my house can I strike back?

If I don't want you following me everywhere in public, and you continue to follow me...then what??? after all it's a public place, it's not like your stalking me...

Why is it that people always say 'your concerns about privacy are overblown'....and why is it that people say 'what do you have to hide'...meanwhile most don't know that getting the knob polished by the wifey can get them arrested and off to jail.....same for the wifey getting her knob polished...

----------


## Tom Frohman

Dog is good.

----------


## SolarFlare

Squirrel is good.  (You need a lot of them, though, to get anything of substance.)

----------


## Tom Frohman



----------


## SolarFlare

Great depth perception, poindexter.

----------


## Deniz

i dont really have anything to say i just wanted to have my name on the Last Post coloumn.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Niagra Falls! That's where I found him the man who ruined my life..Slooowwwwly I turned, Inch by inch, step by step and then....

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Niagra Falls! That's where I found him the man who ruined my life..Slooowwwwly I turned, Inch by inch, step by step and then....


Does it get better than this?

----------


## Tom Frohman

Then some great synchronicity blindsided me. I stopped and thought. I though and stopped. Then I stopped and said to myself "self" I said. Why do I sit here day after day doing a different thing all the time when there is really no reason to do anything. The only thing to do was to not do but this was not what I wanted to be. Instead a thought wave of cosmic proportions washed over me and left me feeling like I had just been washed by a thought wave of cosmic proportions. Science doesn't have the answers and if you thought **** had the answers you are crazy too. It is at moments like these that you realise that a dollar is still worth a dollar. For example if a dollar was worth 95 cents you could make a 1 dollar phone call and still get a nickel back. Just what kind of world would that be? Paradise right? Well wrongo. That is exactly what they want you to think!

----------


## SolarFlare

If I had a dollar for every buck I spent...

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> If I had a dollar for every buck I spent...


And the punchline is:
A) put it on my bill.
or B) then the duck says "I won it in a raffle".

Top that Bob Barker!

----------


## galathaea

sshhhhhhhh.....

Just to let you all know...

Simon666 has been spotted recently, entrails and all...

Don't let him know that we know...

sshhhhhhhh...

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> sshhhhhhhh.....
> 
> Just to let you all know...
> 
> Simon666 has been spotted recently, entrails and all...
> 
> Don't let him know that we know...
> 
> sshhhhhhhh...


I'll be very quiet.

----------


## Yves M

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> I'll be very quiet.


Got you !

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> I'll be very quiet.


Simon!  Back from the Singapore army already  :Wink: ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Simon!  Back from the Singapore army already ?


I destroyed it single handedly, took some time. The competition for conquering the OmniBetaVerse is not given up by posting less.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> I destroyed it single handedly, took some time. The competition for conquering the OmniBetaVerse is not given up by posting less.


Simon you gimp, where you been? Marching for some cause? We missed you  :Smilie:

----------


## hometown

How disappointed I am !...

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Simon you gimp, where you been? Marching for some cause? We missed you


Oh you know, the  equivalent of AA meetings for liberal, socialist, pansy nuts consumes a lot of time.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> Oh you know, the  equivalent of AA meetings for liberal, socialist, pansy nuts consumes a lot of time.


ahh so you your on the 12 steps to the US is evil plan...

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> Oh you know, the  equivalent of AA meetings for liberal, socialist, pansy nuts consumes a lot of time.


Um... U have better to take part in a meatings against accepting of the new Europe law about code patents. As I 've heard it has place in Brusel, so not far away from U.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

p.s.  Nice to hear U again, Simon  :Cool:

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> ahh so you your on the 12 steps to the US is evil plan...


Understand you what mean do I not, for construction sentence you flawed is.



> _Originally posted by  dimm_coder_ 
> Um... U have better to take part in a meatings against accepting of the new Europe law about code patents. As I 've heard it has place in Brusel, so not far away from U.


I've heard about it but I've been too busy to read about it. What does it involve and what's bad about it?

----------


## CBasicNet

Hi Simon, it's good to see you back again! Where have you been? You were MIA for about 3 months! I thought you were abducted by Aliens. :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> Understand you what mean do I not, for construction sentence you flawed is.


yodi you are not

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by CBasicNet_ 
> Hi Simon, it's good to see you back again! Where have you been? You were MIA for about 3 months! I thought you were abducted by Aliens.


I reside now on Pravda forums, where liberal, socialist, pansy nuts are home (as well as radical religious rightwingers, the RRR or KKK whatever).



> _Originally posted by Mick_OneYearAgo_ 
> yodi you are not


Nor yoga, yoghurt or even Yoda.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> Nor yoga, yoghurt or even Yoda.


even right winger's have to stretch in the morn, and miss the a key. better than that 'any launch key'

----------


## CBasicNet

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> I reside now on Pravda forums, where liberal, socialist, pansy nuts are home (as well as radical religious rightwingers, the RRR or KKK whatever).


The link is currently down. :Mad:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by CBasicNet_ 
> The link is currently down.


that's because I was there....

/Evil

----------


## Simon666

Yes I know, it's annoying. Most of the time I don't have that problem though.

----------


## Mick

I feel like I'm in a world of mushrooms and they are all screaming help me help me...and I'm like dude if I eat one more shroom my head will dissect itself...so what to do? I want to help the shroom...but I'm afraid of the colors....the trees are bending towards me, whispering tales of sun, and the rain, and the water failling, and the roots stretching and the earth man the earth....they shelter me, I take the warm sap into me, I grow, I grow....




> Lost in a Roman...wilderness of pain
> And all the children are insane
> All the children are insane
> Waiting for the summer rain, yeah

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> I reside now on Pravda forums, where liberal, socialist, pansy nuts are home (as well as radical religious rightwingers, the RRR or KKK whatever).


Total Posts: 4603 (28.34 posts per day)

Holy cow.  Well I guess that site is just right for you really.   :Wink:

----------


## SolarFlare

(Simon's Sig): Check your Euro-Peon dictionary and under the word flaming moron, my picture will come up!

That's quite a bold statement, I'll leave it at that.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Total Posts: 4603 (28.34 posts per day)
> 
> Holy cow.  Well I guess that site is just right for you really.


well condisering I just past the farker with total posts the other day...I guess the socialist,facist,liberal,I'm gonna march, but what about the children, smoke a bowl, daisy, bush lied people died, capitolism is evil, ELF member...butt farker...well I guess that site is just right up his alley...

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Check your Euro-Peon dictionary and under the word flaming moron, my picture will come up!
> 
> That's quite a bold statement, I'll leave it at that.


Someone once put "Check your Euro-Peon dictionary and under the word flaming moron, your picture will come up!" I found that one pretty funny, illustrates how well loved I am under some members of that community.  :Big Grin:  Oh, and it is hardly moderated, you if you think someone is a complete moron, you can say so.



> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> well condisering I just past the farker with total posts the other day...I guess the socialist,facist,liberal,I'm gonna march, but what about the children, smoke a bowl, daisy, bush lied people died, capitolism is evil, ELF member...butt farker...well I guess that site is just right up his alley...


What's ELF: Earth Liberation Front or something? Shouldn't it be ALF : Animal Liberation Front, of which I am by no means member. My memberships to any kind of organisation is limited to just one. BTW, there are also extreme rightwingers which you would like. Anne Coulter fans, the worst rightwingers there are.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Them 
Them 
Them 
Them 
Them 
Them 
Them 
Them

I'm mad as **** and I'm not going to take it anymore. Them is out to get me.

----------


## souldog

thats right *WE* is out to get you

----------


## Deniz

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> thats right *WE* is out to get you


yeah!

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I'm mad as **** and I'm not going to take it anymore. Them is out to get me.


Uuuu...  Them cannot reach me now.. no matter how Them try... Goodbuy cruel world ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## souldog

OH   :EEK!:  don't do it dim_coder.  The world is really not that cruel
and all *them* wants to do when they catch
you is tell you what a swell chap you are and give you a lollipop.

That is the secret that  *them* doesn't tell people.

----------


## dimm_coder

Have U seen that movie with Mel Gibson where He playd a church man (i  cannot remain that movie's name from my memory  :EEK!:   It seems them made some experimets with me ) ... so, if so, U can know that no all of them are equel good (like no all yogurts are equel usefull   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )
 :EEK!:

----------


## Simon666

Relations break down between US and them.

----------


## dimm_coder

Well, so I am included in Them
dimm_coder (THEM (tm) )  :Stick Out Tongue: 

________________________________

HARD-DISK Woman: 
She remembers everything, FOREVER. 

RAM Woman: 
She forgets about you, the moment you turn her off. 

WINDOWS Woman: 
Everyone knows that she can't do a thing right, but noone can live 
without her. 

EXCEL Woman: 
They say she can do a lot of things but you mostly use her for your 
four basic needs. 

SCREENSAVER Woman: 
She is good for nothing but at least she is fun! 

INTERNET Woman: 
Difficult to access. 

SERVER Woman: 
Always busy when you need her. 

MULTIMEDIA Woman: 
She makes horrible things look beautiful. 

CD-ROM Woman: 
She is always faster and faster. 

E-MAIL Woman: 
Every ten things she says, eight are nonsense. 

VIRUS Woman: 
Also known as "WIFE"; when you are not expecting her, she comes, installs 
herself and uses all your resources. If you try to uninstall her you will 
lose something, if you don't try to uninstall her you will lose everything...

----------


## hometown

Mr/Mrs Going-with-Head-down-and-feet-Up, :Smilie: 
Tell me something about men, if you know
I m listening.... :Smilie:

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> Mr/Mrs Going-with-Head-down-and-feet-Up,
> Tell me something about men, if you know
> I m listening....


Well, but U are a lady... Lady doesn't know anyting about man, does she? .. Oh... of course a young lady... so may be that  clarify all  :Wink:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> E-MAIL Woman: 
> Every ten things she says, eight are nonsense.


That's better than average!

----------


## Mick

Do I get a cookie or maybe a gold star on my paper...

http://www.codeguru.com/forum/member...ers&perpage=20

----------


## Gabriel Fleseriu

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Do I get a cookie or maybe a gold star on my paper...
> 
> http://www.codeguru.com/forum/member...ers&perpage=20


You get a cookie... 

What a boring Saturday... :Frown:

----------


## Mick

Yep, it's a raining, and while I love it when it rains, I think we have had enough  :Smilie:  we have been soaked soaked soaked in MD this year. I went to buy a de-humidifier and everyone had sold out...ahh america, supply and demand.

next stop, jacking up de-humidifier prices....you gotta love capitalism  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

I have to say, if it's cookies...

then well..

Butter cookies, real vanilla ice cream and a mocha cappuccino from Vaccaro's in little italy, baltimore maryland...ahh yea...paradise

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Gabriel Fleseriu_ 
> You get a cookie... 
> 
> What a boring Saturday...


BORING??? How can you say that when Circuit City is having a SALE!!!!!!!!

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Do I get a cookie or maybe a gold star on my paper...
> 
> http://www.codeguru.com/forum/member...ers&perpage=20


I think you already have a cookie... otherwise you would have to log in every time, taking precious time away from making posts, lowering your post count.




> _Originally posted by Gabriel Fleseriu_ 
> What a boring Saturday...


Have pity on me... for me it ends six hours later.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Oh no!!! Friday the 13th fell on a Saturday this month....

----------


## Gabriel Fleseriu

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Oh no!!! Friday the 13th fell on a Saturday this month....


Run for you life..and stuff...duh, boring day...

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Gabriel Fleseriu_ 
> Run for you life..and stuff...duh, boring day...


I can tell that from the quality of your latest posts  :Big Grin: .  Although by those standards I must be bored 24/7.

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> I can tell that from the quality of your latest posts .  Although by those standards I must be bored 24/7.


What is 24/7 ? Is it date ? or something else ? :Smilie:

----------


## souldog

24 hours a day, 7 days a week

----------


## souldog

If you want to be really COOL  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  you say

24/7 52/1

Ah.... :Cool:  **** thats cool

----------


## hometown

Thanks Souldog for that answer... :Smilie: 






> _Originally posted by Gabriel_ 
> Run for you life..and stuff...duh, boring day...


Why dyou feel bored all day like that  :Frown:  ? 
If you dont run with them, people will leave you behind....Trust me...

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> If you want to be really COOL  you say
> 
> 24/7 52/1


Actually it's 24/7/365 (strange they use that even for leapyears)

----------


## souldog

24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year.  

 :Confused:   :Confused:  NO that sucks.  It lacks symmetry.


24 hours a day, 7 days a *week*, 52 *weeks* a year.    Oh yaaaahhhh!   :Cool: 

Any way solar I guess you didn't read my above quote





> Originally posted by souldog 
> If you want to be really COOL  you say
> 
> 24/7 52/1

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Any way solar I guess you didn't read my above quote


No, believe me, I got it.  And BTW, I didn't make up 24/7/365.

----------


## souldog

I was not holding you responsibe for the limp wristed 24/7/365.


My God  :EEK!:  at least have the decency to say 24/365 :Mad:

----------


## Mick

Well lets see, isabel is proabably gonna hit maryland dead on..
My daughter turned 13 today, 2 1/2 years and she'll be another dangerous woman on the road...
The cowboys are beating the giants...

I can't tell if it's a good day or not.


Ohh yea, I stopped doing the jesus thing and got my hair cut, my head feels light.

----------


## souldog

I am right in the middle of doing the jesus thing.  Mainly because of laziness.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> I am right in the middle of doing the jesus thing.  Mainly because of laziness.


Yea I do the hair cut once a year, mostly because I like it when the chickadees come up and say, ohh your hair is so soft, too which I reply....(insert some sexual comment)

----------


## souldog

Well regardless of what women tell you about how hair is gross.
(I am talking about all hair: Body hair and the hair on your head)

Remeber this:  *CHICKS DIG HAIR*


I have always hated getiing hair cuts.  For most of my adult life 
my friend and I would give each other bowl cuts.  We used a 
piece of tupper ware that kinda molded to your head.

----------


## dimm_coder

Well, I seem "to hate" all cut hair masters  :Mad:  
But today I need to go to do the hair cut... 
Mick did it yesterday, I am today, ... Who is next?

btw: What meens to do the jesus thing?

----------


## souldog

Well the typical depiction of Jesus is with long hair and a beard.

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Well the typical depiction of Jesus is with long hair and a beard.


Well, I should get it by myself... Thanks, Souldog, for description.

----------


## Mick

My face is shorn my hair is tight, I'm ready for the world, lordy help me

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Well regardless of what women tell you about how hair is gross.
> (I am talking about all hair: Body hair and the hair on your head)
> 
> Remeber this:  CHICKS DIG HAIR


But wait, I don't have body hair; I have fur.
Are you saying the babes would love it if I walked the dog  in a speedo? (Me in the speedo not the dog :Smilie: )

----------


## souldog

Women will tell you different, but they are full of *hit.  Deap down 
inside they *dig* it

----------


## Mick

Me and my chickadee friend use to get kicks sitting outside on the boardwalk at a bar in Ocean city Maryland, watching kids in speedos...best one...

Old guy, matted down with fur, gray fur, in a pink speedo...ohh the horror....

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Old guy, matted down with fur, gray fur, in a pink speedo...ohh the horror....


I have to say that that is pretty horrible, but I am not a c_hick.
Your chickadee friend was digging it, regardless of the front she
was putting on.

----------


## Mick

Why I think your right, for some reason she always wanted me to drop trou, and show her my hairy _a_s_s....your so smart.

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> your so smart.


I know :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  its not easy neither

----------


## SolarFlare

Today was the most boring day possibe... When I reached the later stages of the day, during ordinarily boring activities, I was relatively mildly excited.  This saddens me.  To the point of boredom.  I am not making this up.

----------


## galathaea

My last few weeks have been so boring that I thought everyone here would be bored to know.  I went to work and (get this) I had to work the entire time.  No time for games, no time for CodeGuru, no time for anything but work.  And really boring work too (just basic, mindless refactoring -- no new functionality or anything).  But now I am free for a little while... but I guess that brings me off topic.

----------


## Mick

My friends...tommorrow my basement will be flooded...but If I die, fighting the good fight, speak kindly of me, say he was killed by the soft caresses of isabel....she touched my heart....

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> My friends...tommorrow my basement will be flooded...but If I die, fighting the good fight, speak kindly of me, say he was killed by the soft caresses of isabel....she touched my heart....


We have this funny guy here... so we're looking at the latest satellite imagery of Isabel, right, and there's a red zone across the coastline of North Carolina.  Some dude says what's the red area, the response comes, "certain death."  Okay okay, I guess you had to kinda be there.  Anyway I'm not looking forward to this... of course the strong side of the hurricane is always to the East which is lucky because it will pass by to the West - oh darn, wait a second.  Right now there is a ziplock bag caulked to the roof because there's a fist-sized hold in it.  Now you know why I said I'm not looking forward to it.

----------


## hometown

<Edit>I am sorry, I didnot mean something bad at the time I posted this, I just think again and find that it _sounds_ like something not............., I am really sorry....Hope someone could understand...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> We have this funny guy here... so we're looking at the latest satellite imagery of Isabel, right, and there's a red zone across the coastline of North Carolina.  Some dude says what's the red area, the response comes, "certain death."  Okay okay, I guess you had to kinda be there.  Anyway I'm not looking forward to this... of course the strong side of the hurricane is always to the East which is lucky because it will pass by to the West - oh darn, wait a second.  Right now there is a ziplock bag caulked to the roof because there's a fist-sized hold in it.  Now you know why I said I'm not looking forward to it.


well what can I say, but that the fact we wil brunt it for you PA guys...got the generator outside, two 5 gallon thingee's of gas. and the nuclear hatches all batton'd down...

ohh yea, and I hit the dream dresser for the little lady...heh heh, I hope the lights do go out  :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

I walked the dog 4 miles yesterday. It was about 3.5 miles before she started to calm down. When I got her I thought she would be a calm, mellow dog but, No, she was only mellow because she was sick in the kennel. Now that she is well again, I find I have a really high energy dog. A really nice sweet dog but hyper.

----------


## JPicasso_00

I spilled coffee all over my shirt today.

I was going to check the time on my watch and I was holding the cup.  The truly stupid part is that I don't wear watches, it was just going to be part of a pantomime to make fun of sombody else, and the reference to looking at my watch would have been really funny.  Turns out it wasn't nearly as funny as everyone else thought.  Now I have to wash the shirt after only 4 wearings!

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by JPicasso_00_ 
> I spilled coffee all over my shirt today.
> 
> I was going to check the time on my watch and I was holding the cup.  The truly stupid part is that I don't wear watches, it was just going to be part of a pantomime to make fun of sombody else, and the reference to looking at my watch would have been really funny.  Turns out it wasn't nearly as funny as everyone else thought.  Now I have to wash the shirt after only 4 wearings!


hmm that is funny, I only wash my shirts every two weeks, maybe that's why everyone calls me stinky???

----------


## souldog

stinky

----------


## Mick

I moved my car away from the trees...I'm probably gonna lose power, all these people with questions, I'll be so worried, how can I answer their questions???

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by JPicasso_00_ 
> the reference to looking at my watch would have been really funny.  Turns out it wasn't nearly as funny as everyone else thought.


Maybe in the end it turned out to be really funny, but you didn't notice.   :Wink:

----------


## Mick

Well the power is out, and if you walk outside, you can hear the happy buzzing sound of generators guzzling gasoline...including mine  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  Trees are down, and I don't think I ever want to see 160 mph winds, because 50 mph winds, were bad enough....fells point is flooded so is the city dock in annapolis...

/feeling bad for those people that don't have generators, can you say food spoilage....

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Well the power is out, and if you walk outside, you can hear the happy buzzing sound of generators guzzling gasoline...including mine    Trees are down, and I don't think I ever want to see 160 mph winds, because 50 mph winds, were bad enough....fells point is flooded so is the city dock in annapolis...


I sure was lucky.  It was a tropical storm before it really menaced PA.  NO power loss, even though my area is prone to it.  NO telephone service loss.  NO internet access loss.  LOTS of sticks and stones, and thats about it.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> I sure was lucky.  It was a tropical storm before it really menaced PA.  NO power loss, even though my area is prone to it.  NO telephone service loss.  NO internet access loss.  LOTS of sticks and stones, and thats about it.


heh heh, my ex-wife is in power outage (with no generator)...this from my little 13 year old....can you say revenge  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  ok that's bad for me, told the spawn to go get some dry ice....

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> I sure was lucky.  It was a tropical storm before it really menaced PA.  NO power loss, even though my area is prone to it.  NO telephone service loss.  NO internet access loss.  LOTS of sticks and stones, and thats about it.


Sorry I forgot to add one thing: NO Phillies loss  :Wink: .

----------


## Mick

the day...in pictures...courtesty baltimore sun/ap  :Smilie: 

http://www.sunspot.net/news/weather/...home-headlines


glad I don't own a rowhouse in baltiy or annapoli

----------


## hometown

Mick2002, Where is Kaboom? :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> Mick2002, Where is Kaboom?


in my pants....tee hee  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> in my pants....tee hee


What are you talking? What is kaboom?

----------


## hometown

I saw that word in your signature....

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> What are you talking? What is kaboom?



Well if your a looney tuner kaboom is a very large explosion...thus the line: where is the earth shattering kaboom  :Smilie: 

of course there is always that darn wabbit to deal with  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Well if your a looney tuner kaboom is a very large explosion...thus the line: where is the earth shattering kaboom 
> of course there is always that darn wabbit to deal with


 :Smilie:

----------


## hometown

:Frown:   :Mad:

----------


## Mick

well it's sunday 1'ish pm, been out of main power since thrusday around 8pm or 9pm, cause I didn't kick the generator on til midnight...but I guess all is well, they are working on my road, it's kinda  twisty, wooded, ravine kinda road, apparently at the end of the road, many trees are down on the power lines, found that out today, cause the power company BG/E was out there clearing the trees and had the road closed, so had to take the long way around to get where I was going, which was the BEERAGE store that had juice 15 miles down the road...but you know, guys are working hard, try clearing downed trees with a chainsaw..it's pretty good exercise....lots of trees down on my drive to the COLD BEER STORAGE, but I live kinda surronded in a state park so we got lots of treeage...I feel really bad for the people without power and all the food spoilage, but I did get to witness hoarding, lady bought like 15 pounds of ice, while I was there, umm you know 4 maybe 5 would have done, it's gonna melt anyways.....jeez...people..

had two people die down in my old stomping ground of pasadena (pass a stinking dena, like I call it) guy put his generator in his basement....carbon monixode shortly ensued, 3 year old daughter died along with him...I don't know what he was thinking...sad...

----------


## Mick

aww you gotta love those guys, 30 minutes later my power is back on...you think maybe they heard me???

----------


## SolarFlare

Congrats!!  Even though I get blackouts every other week it seems, I don't have a generator, but none have lasted as long as yours.

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Congrats!!  Even though I get blackouts every other week it seems, I don't have a generator, but none have lasted as long as yours.


Then how can you be online ? and watch comedies on television ?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> Then how can you be online ? and watch comedies on television ?


well you know, solarflare...probably catching those sun rays, converting them somehow for energy, just like the CIA and NSA, just like the aliens in roswell, they will never let us ordinary citizens know...but we know, we liberal left know about your conservaties skull and bones, your new world order, your affilication with the illuminati and the knights templar....we know...we know...pass the bowl we know....dude where's the chips???

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> we liberal left know about your conservaties skull and bones, your new world order, your affilication with the illuminati and the knights templar....we know...we know...


 :Embarrassment: No, you don't know... :Embarrassment:

----------


## SolarFlare

Visiting sites with pop-ups just to see the pop-up blocker count go up and up and up for no reason.

/Boring Thread

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> No, you don't know...


I take a close look at your face and I have to say that you look so cute.....

----------


## souldog

I am going to do some work. :Smilie:

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> I take a close look at your face and I have to say that you look so cute.....


AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH..............

I meant those icons only, nothing more or less, dont get me wrong Okay ? :Frown:

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH..............
> 
> I meant those icons only, nothing more or less, dont get me wrong Okay ?



Don't worry Nina, we all know what you are really saying... :Wink:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Don't worry Nina, we all know what you are really saying...


Cause you know....

/I got it bad, I got it bad, I got it bad, I'm hot for nina, ohh yes I'm hot.....-> Van Halen (original)

//Ok so early Van Halen, I was listening to the Cure back then....

----------


## SolarFlare

Hmmm let's see...


State Abbreviation...MD....PA
State of Emergency...YES...NO
I live there.........NO...YES
Conclusion:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Hmmm let's see...
> 
> 
> State Abbreviation...MD....PA
> State of Emergency...YES...NO
> I live there.........NO...YES
> Conclusion:


 :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Blah.

"I seem to be having trouble with my lifestyle" said Arthur Dent.

----------


## Mick

well I have to say watching my tuesday night bravo, queer eye for the mick guy...jai is mine (if I switch to playing on the same side) carson is the person I'd party with (reminds me of someone) and the guy that does the cooking has to be the one I'd stay with, what is up with people gagging on his food preps, I give him props for his choices....

funny show, very funny...

----------


## hometown

Did I do something wrong or weird ? I dont know so if you dont tell me, i will never know....Perhaps you dont tell me because you dont want to let me know right ? But I want to know...So if you keep silent, I would like to know more and more since you always say something I really donot know...Tell me if you really want to let me know...Okay ?

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> Did I do something wrong or weird ? I dont know so if you dont tell me, i will never know....Perhaps you dont tell me because you dont want to let me know right ? But I want to know...So if you keep silent, I would like to know more and more since you always say something I really donot know...Tell me if you really want to let me know...Okay ?


Shhhhh...
Be very very quiet. Hometown might find out and then we'll be finished. 

If it seems like everyone is out to get you, it is probably because they are.

----------


## Mick

> We represent the Lullaby League, The Lullaby League, The Lullaby League
> And in the name of the Lullaby League,
> We wish to welcome you to Munchkinland.
> We represent the Lollypop Guild, The Lollypop Guild, The Lollypop Guild
> And in the name of the Lollypop Guild,
> We wish to welcome you to Muchkinland.
> We welcome you to Munchkinland, Tra la la la la la la 
> From now on you'll be history.
> You'll be history, you'll be history, you'll be history.
> ...

----------


## hometown

:Confused:  


Okay !.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Shhhhh...
> Be very very quiet. Hometown might find out and then we'll be finished. 
> 
> If it seems like everyone is out to get you, it is probably because they are.


If everyone really _is_ out to get you, are you still paranoid?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> If everyone really _is_ out to get you, are you still paranoid?


Other people think I am, but I know otherwise

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Other people think I am, but I know otherwise


This I know is a very American way...

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> This I know is a very American way...


Whats that?  To think for yourself?

----------


## Tom Frohman

This is boring.

----------


## Joseph_R_Thomas

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> This is boring.


isn't it supposed to be...???

its your boring thread isn't it?

----------


## Mick

*sigh* my engrish sucks...do you think they can rehabilitate me in college should I go???

//product of underground BBS's when I was a youngin....

truth be told if I do ever go to college it would be for the hotty 18 or 19 year olds...but I'm thinking, my girl just turned 13, so I only got 5 years or so, to hit on her friends....-> american beauty

----------


## Mick

You know when your up at like 5 am, or have been up, and are still slapping down some cold brews, and you haven't hit dennys...I always slap in some mesquite pork...man that hit the spot....

course it took some time to cook and it's now 7 but at 6:30 I was singing praise to the god of pork...the other white meat...

----------


## Joseph_R_Thomas

Mr.Mick...looks like you drink a lot of beer.... :Frown:

----------


## aventec_01

> _Originally posted by Joseph_R_Thomas_ 
> Mr.Mick...looks like you drink a lot of beer....


And you look so sad...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by aventec_01_ 
> And you look so sad...


How can you look so sad if your drinking lots of beer  :Smilie:  Me thinks you'd be looking happy  :Wink:

----------


## aventec_01

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> How can you look so sad if your drinking lots of beer  Me thinks you'd be looking happy


Dont you know that you have been caught by two invisible cops out there...

----------


## aventec_01

I promised him/her that I would never come back but heshe didnot agree with me, I came back with another username, so i didnot break my promise, right ?

Am i smart? tell me if you think i am...

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by aventec_01_ 
> I promised him/her that I would never come back but heshe didnot agree with me, I came back with another username, so i didnot break my promise, right ?
> 
> Am i smart? tell me if you think i am...


Who are U?




> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> How can you look so sad if your drinking lots of beer  Me thinks you'd be looking happy


Yep... Who canot understand this genuin thing?  :Big Grin:

----------


## souldog

What ever happened to Franck and Beans?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> What ever happened to Franck and Beans?


they caught their beans above their frank, still in the hospital i hear...

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by aventec_01_ 
> I promised him/her that I would never come back but heshe didnot agree with me, I came back with another username, so i didnot break my promise, right ?
> 
> Am i smart? tell me if you think i am...


Wfranc?

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> What ever happened to Franck and Beans?


On Fox yesterday... love the psychiatrist going out to lunch.

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Wfranc?


No, it s me ! I broke it now...

----------


## Mick

Do you ever feel like, when your posting alot of responses to many different threads, your *working the crowd*, and you hope that nobody says 'that didn't work' or you dont' get a tin foil hat poster???

----------


## Tom Frohman

No i've never felt that. It must be you.

A tinfoil hat? If I were you, I'd hold out for the aluminum foil underwear. It will stop the aliens from beaming messages to your.....

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> No i've never felt that. It must be you.
> 
> A tinfoil hat? If I were you, I'd hold out for the aluminum foil underwear. It will stop the aliens from beaming messages to your.....


I wear those in the summer time, you know so I don't get that bikini line tan....

----------


## souldog

Well... I cut my hair, fell off the wagon and my wife is leaving me.
Guess I work too much or something.  Oh well :Smilie:

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Well... I cut my hair, fell off the wagon and my wife is leaving me.
> Guess I work too much or something.  Oh well


Yeh... Now it is about 1:00 in LA I guess... So what are U doing here? Are U still working?  :Big Grin:   Welll.. if so I think that the next one who will leave U - your's mind 
 :EEK!:   :Big Grin:  Yeh... everyone goes to the garden...

----------


## souldog

Nah dimm_coder it is 3:45 AM here in L.A. and yes I am working.
I am also swearing my allegance to the bottled brunette :Smilie:  

I have to say that my mind had been asleep for awhile until
I got into programming.   No, I am not loosing it, I am 
reconnecting.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> I am also swearing my allegance to the bottled brunette



Yummy, SoCo, here's to you soul...

----------


## souldog

Its been a couple of years for me Mick... I was hoping you would come along because I want to say cheers Mick :Big Grin:  

Problem:  The fricking stores do not sale booz for 2 more hours,, :Frown:

----------


## souldog

SHut your stupid drunk mouth souldog

----------


## souldog

Does anyone know where I can get a job.  Because I am not sure
if my company is going to make it.

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Nah dimm_coder it is 3:45 AM here in L.A. and yes I am working.
> I am also swearing my allegance to the bottled brunette


I know that the difference is about 11 hours  :Smilie:  
Are U working now for your main work project or may be for some personal project? Do U have a problem with work project deadline? Umm... 




> I have to say that my mind had been asleep for awhile until
> I got into programming.   No, I am not loosing it, I am 
> reconnecting.


Well... humm... and only some bugs in "Matrix" donot give U any possibility to upgrade your mind .. errr... We have to fix them  :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Does anyone know where I can get a job.  Because I am not sure
> if my company is going to make it.


Cheer up soul. Things could be worse...and probably will be.
My employer declared bankruptcy last fall and might just emerge from bankruptcy this month.

----------


## souldog

Well thanks Tom...I guess.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Its been a couple of years for me Mick... I was hoping you would come along because I want to say cheers Mick 
> 
> Problem:  The fricking stores do not sale booz for 2 more hours,,


always keep a good supply handy, for times like these the best bottles read ml, not oz.

----------


## SolarFlare

Hi guys I'm in a rush... I mean I'm _really really_ in a rush... I shouldn't be stopping for a chat at this moment... what's 12+9... ho heck I'll just have to estimate.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> Hi guys I'm in a rush... I mean I'm _really really_ in a rush... I shouldn't be stopping for a chat at this moment... what's 12+9... ho heck I'll just have to estimate.





> And the Lord spake, saying, 'First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin. Then, shalt thou count to three. No more. No less. Three shalt be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, nor either count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then, lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who, being naughty in My sight, shall snuff it.'

----------


## souldog

Good Day Mick..   Got a fricking headache so...well... Hair of the dog

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Good Day Mick..   Got a fricking headache so...well... Hair of the dog


Poor Soul, don't forget the golden rule for bingeing, which is to drink until you pass out, wake up and start drinking immediatly again, at some point you have to stop, or it's a trip to the hospital, but that's a minor detail right now.

Since you've just fallen off the wagon after 2 years, here is some bloodshot eye reading material that will get you up to speed.

http://www.moderndrunkardmagazine.com/

Happy drinking!!!

hic

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Poor Soul, don't forget the golden rule for bingeing, which is to drink until you pass out, wake up and start drinking immediatly again, at some point you have to stop, or it's a trip to the hospital, but that's a minor detail right now.
> ...
> Happy drinking!!!


Hum... So kind... kind Mickey  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

Mama always said: Forrest...if your going to do something...do it right.

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Mama always said: Forrest...if your going to do something...do it right.


Well... what about  " ... and donot drink a lot Mickey "  :Stick Out Tongue:  

ps: btw, as I understand - "if your going"  means "If U are going"... ???
"if me going... " - "If I'm going..." ???  :Confused: 
I saw the word - "your" in the places where the word "you" is more appropriate...
What the sense of using "your" in such cases?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Well... what about  " ... and donot drink a lot Mickey "  
> 
> ps: btw, as I understand - "if your going"  means "If U are going"... ???
> "if me going... " - "If I'm going..." ??? 
> I saw the word - "your" in the places where the word "you" is more appropriate...
> What the sense of using "your" in such cases?


Haha.. you fool! You fell victim to one of the classic
blunders. The most famous is:

1. Never get involved in a land war in
Asia. Only slightly less well know is this: Never go in against a
Sicilian when death is on the line!
2. Never take grammatical lessons from someone who is lazy about grammar.
3. Usually it is the mistake of your're being used when your should. If your're (you are)
4. if you say 'if you going to do something' anywhere around me, I'd ask see your green card/visa and no I don't mean the credit card.
5. the written word in english is far different from the spoken word.
6. if yer gonna do that....I mean speakie about englishe then don'te aske me e..

----------


## Tom Frohman

Some further rules:
234. Never try and cheer up a motorcycle gang member with a hand puppet or while dressed as a mime.
324. Never wear a ski mask to a policeman's ball.
456. Never bring a duck to a **** fight.

----------


## souldog

ALL SENTIMENTALISTS ARE CRIMINALS.

FTW life goes on.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> ALL SENTIMENTALISTS ARE CRIMINALS.
> 
> FTW life goes on.


Hruh?

Brrrrinngggg.
Chuckles the Clown wants to talk to you on line 3.

----------


## SolarFlare

"It makes me mad when I go to all the trouble of having Marta cook up about a hundred drumsticks, then the guy at Marineland says, "You can't throw chicken to the dolphins. They eat fish." Sure they eat fish, if that's all you give them. Man, wise up."
(Jack Handey)

----------


## souldog

A word of warning Chuckles.  If you dare to interrupt my peacefull
home with a jarring "brrriinnnngg", then I will, with my iron hands,
break you to pieces.  Justice has no time for contrived grins.  
Chuckles says "Pay me a dollar and I will make you laugh"
I say "I will pay you a dollar if I can strangle you."

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> A word of warning Chuckles.  If you dare to interrupt my peacefull
> home with a jarring "brrriinnnngg", then I will, with my iron hands,
> break you to pieces.  Justice has no time for contrived grins.  
> Chuckles says "Pay me a dollar and I will make you laugh"
> I say "I will pay you a dollar if I can strangle you."


Chuckles says "Can I interest you in vinyl siding?" "How about long distance service for 1 cent an hour ($1,000,000 connection fee applies)?"

Q: Why did the punk rocker cross the road?
A: He had a chicken stapled to his face.

Q: How did he cross the road?
A: He struck a deal with the prosecutor for leniency?



hahahahahahaha

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

See where are your troubles now...WORSE? 

back to the drawing board.

----------


## Tom Frohman

I just noticed this thread was stuck at 999 posts. So I had to make post 1000.

----------


## Simon666

I think I'll blast your fun. I often think : "Should I unsubscribe?", but then I'm always curious to whether it can get even more boring. And yes it can, it is worse with each post. In the last one we had the wonderful announcement of 1000 rubbish posts and in the current one I'm making it even more boring and annoying.

----------


## dimm_coder

Yep, where is the good old time when we had interesting conversations in Chit/Chat. Seems it is gone. "Where are we from" is dead. But although, I have to admit that it was already degradated for some time before that moment.

----------


## Tom Frohman

In my humble opinion, it was the war thread that degraded chit-chat the most.  The endless spewing of propaganda, innuendo, and emotion poisoned the atmosphere and it will be a long time before it recovers (if ever).

----------


## souldog

Why does everybody around here suddenly want interesting
topical conversations?

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> In my humble opinion, it was the war thread that degraded chit-chat the most.  The endless spewing of propaganda, innuendo, and emotion poisoned the atmosphere and it will be a long time before it recovers (if ever).


I think it was Mick that ruined it. Just kidding



> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Why does everybody around here suddenly want interesting
> topical conversations?


I could answer that, but not in _this_ thread of course  :Wink: .

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> I think it was Mick that ruined it. Just kidding


Ahh but that's entertainment

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> In my humble opinion, it was the war thread that degraded chit-chat the most.  The endless spewing of propaganda, innuendo, and emotion poisoned the atmosphere and it will be a long time before it recovers (if ever).


I agree with U.

2 Souldog: Well, just because it is interesting to talk about something interesting (recursive determination  :Big Grin: )

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> I agree with U.
> 
> 2 Souldog: Well, just because it is interesting to talk about something interesting (recursive determination )


Nah dimm_coder.  Interesting things are boring (implicit contradiction  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Mick

How many stupid people are there in the world? do they just congregate on codeguru??? Thank god for a womans right to choose...stop it your driving me mad, mad, mad, mad...

----------


## Mick

http://www.attrition.org/technical/f...n_control.html

----------


## souldog

The problem with guns is they 
1. Make people who are not tough feel tough.
2. Make people who are not tough feel scared.

So as a person who is very much against people who are not
tough feeling tough and/or scared, lets get rid of guns.


P.S. 

I am tough.  :Cool: 
I am scared.   :Frown:  

Somebody shoot me.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> The problem with guns is they 
> 1. Make people who are not tough feel tough.
> 2. Make people who are not tough feel scared.
> 
> So as a person who is very much against people who are not
> tough feeling tough and/or scared, lets get rid of guns.
> 
> 
> ...


Kewl, lets ban cars, tin foil hat dems..come on now, they kill more people, by intention, by accident...come on you libs, show me your so concerned, lets bike around, give up your car...for the fight against guns, cars against guns that's our logo,  cars against guns, but we won't bathe until we win (but then that's nothing new)

/When you ban cars, only criminals will have cars
//Can you be a more asshated???

You know how can you say the 1st amendment is an individual right, but ignore the second??? that is not state rights, they are individual rights...ohh but not so when it's about guns??? look tin foils have your revolution, I'm waiting to stack your dead body like cordwood, your opinion is not the majority, bring it on...I'd be happy to put your birks, tree hugging arse on the fire...bring it on baby, get out of my country, go to canada or france, where they will surrender to you immediatly...you have no honour, and you have no loyalty to this great country, you are nothing, get out because we dont' want you, nor did the foudning fathers want you....you are much like the sympathizers with britian back in the day...except you love france and turn a blind eye to why the opposed the war against iraq...your so tin foil

----------


## Simon666

Do you have something else but hatred for society (probably why you have a gun) to spew Mick?

----------


## souldog

It is not a matter of hatred Simon.  ALL of the arguements against
allowing people to own guns simply ignore the facts or at best
attempt to distort the facts.  The most successful arguements raised
by the anti-gun camps are always based on some blatant appeal
to emotion.

It reminds me of another illogical hate group MADD.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> Do you have something else but hatred for society (probably why you have a gun) to spew Mick?


Well look who it is, mr tin foil himself...I'm sorry if the world laughs at your little piss-ant country, hey look at me, we got laws for the world...yes we will prosecute you for crimes against humanity...wait what??? you mean we are just a piss ant country and we have to strike those laws??? ohh ok, we'll go back to being non-consequential...until the next time we feel like we are doing the world good...ahh africa ahh yes we are doing so much good, all the worlds problems were not caused by belgium, france, england, portugal, spain......yes the US is too blame...that's it, lets put our tin foil hats on, and concentrate, we are so much smarter than those americans...wait, what you do you mean I'm communicating via an american invention??? why that's just plain wrong....where is my tin foil hat??? I'm not getting the transmission.....what's the frequency kenneth?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> It is not a matter of hatred Simon.  ALL of the arguements against
> allowing people to own guns simply ignore the facts or at best
> attempt to distort the facts.  The most successful arguements raised
> by the anti-gun camps are always based on some blatant appeal
> to emotion.
> 
> It reminds me of another illogical hate group MADD.


hey now, it's not drunks that kill people it's cars that kill people, lets get rid of the cars...

There is your dimocrat argument...see how it makes such logic???

----------


## souldog

But Mick if the cars had no gas then they wouldn't be able to 
kill people, so it is Gas that kills people.

Lets get rid of gas.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> But Mick if the cars had no gas then they wouldn't be able to 
> kill people, so it is Gas that kills people.
> 
> Lets get rid of gas.


yes yes, your right, let us ban gas....and methane  too boot, anybody that farts is subject to arrest...

Lets ban carbon dioxide while we are at it, it's causing the greenhouse effect, everyone, hold your breath, or you will be arrested!!!

----------


## souldog

Lots of kids have been inhaling all sorts of home cleaning 
products, so lets ban everything that anyone has under their 
kitchen sink.  Wait they also inhale glue and paint.  **** those 
its time they go so our kids will be safe.


Now wait a minute.  I have a god given right to fart.

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> ...bring it on baby, get out of my country, go to canada or france, where they will surrender to you immediatly...you have no honour, and you have no loyalty to this great country, you are nothing, get out because we dont' want you, nor did the foudning fathers want you....you are much like the sympathizers with britian back in the day...except you love france and turn a blind eye to why the opposed the war against iraq...your so tin foil


Oh... come on Mickey.
don't want ... don't want ... 
U'd better ask yourself,  how many loyalty and respect U have to others... and how much costs such a honour then.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> Do you have something else but hatred for society (probably why you have a gun) to spew Mick?


hate for society? I think it's your hate that shows...you hate advancement, you hate people living for the dream, you live in a fantasy world...you hate because your too lazy to strive...you don't understand americans, you don't understand living for your dream, your a welfare child in a welfare state, thus you hate all that rises above you.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Oh... come on Mickey.
> don't want ... don't want ... 
> U'd better ask yourself,  how many loyalty and respect U have to others... and how much costs such a honour then.


too which others dimm??? Your not on the right channel...speakeee cleareey  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> But Mick if the cars had no gas then they wouldn't be able to 
> kill people, so it is Gas that kills people.
> 
> Lets get rid of gas.


But if the cars had no people who drove them, then they wouldn't be able to kill people. So that is people kill other people.
Guns donot kill people because them want to kill. People do this.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> But if the cars had no people who drove them, then they wouldn't be able to kill people. So that is people kill other people.
> Guns donot kill people because them want to kill. People do this.


Another convert...

PS: I'm glad they let you outta the hospital before it went up in flames...now that's a bad joke...you know, they should have like smoke detectors or sprinklers....I mean if your disabled mentally it's not like you care about being burned alive, though that's gotta suck....

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> too which others dimm??? Your not on the right channel...speakeee cleareey


Umm... "Others" with Nickole Kidman... 
is it not a movie thread? arghhh... fark... :Confused:

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Well look who it is, mr tin foil himself...I'm sorry if the world laughs at your little piss-ant country, hey look at me, we got laws for the world...yes we will prosecute you for crimes against humanity...


The dossier was good, there very likely were war crimes. But ofcourse war crimes are not war crimes if they are committed by the US. Then you get a Nobel prize for it, see Kissinger. If you're Milosevic on the other hand, you get on US insistance a ticket to a tribunal that the US refuses to recognize if it would even remotely dare sue the US.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Get lost Mick, the one live in a fairy tale world that the US is the white knight on a white horse that could not possibly act evil or bad is you, it is childish and immature.

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> hate for society? I think it's your hate that shows...you hate advancement, you hate people living for the dream, you live in a fantasy world...you hate because your too lazy to strive...you don't understand americans, you don't understand living for your dream, your a welfare child in a welfare state, thus you hate all that rises above you.


Can you substantiate this or are you just driveling your hatred (see I was right  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) again?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Umm... "Others" with Nickole Kidman... 
> is it not a movie thread? arghhh... fark...


Nicole is the heat, i'd even give her a pass for hooking up with tom....

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> The dossier was good, there very likely were war crimes.


Look to your own before you start throwing boulders in your glass house...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> Can you substantiate this or are you just driveling your hatred (see I was right  ) again?


You know they say a picture is worth a thousand words...what is a word worth???


/More than you can stomach....

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Look to your own before you start throwing boulders in your glass house...


I don't think we went to war in the last couple of decades. Maybe I have some acute amnesia or something, or I lived on Mars (say hi to Marvin the Matian for me), but nothing pops up.  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> You know they say a picture is worth a thousand words...what is a word worth??? /More than you can stomach....


Depends on whose word it is.

Saddam Hussein : "Iraq has no WMD"
George W. Bush : "Iraq has WMD"

In this simple demo, the word of Saddam is worth more than that of Bush.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> I don't think we went to war in the last couple of decades. Maybe I have some acute amnesia or something, or I lived on Mars (say hi to Marvin the Matian for me), but nothing pops up.


Ahh war...I saw no declaration of war...so your so different from us??? really??? africa...it's calling you....

we need a sosocialism vs capitalism thread...but then your losing aren't you??? your such the world stage right???

----------


## Simon666

And does what we did in the Congo make your war crimes alright? Btw, I would support it if the people responsible for what happened in Congo got convicted.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> Depends on whose word it is.
> 
> Saddam Hussein : "Iraq has no WMD"
> George W. Bush : "Iraq has WMD"
> 
> In this simple demo, the word of Saddam is worth more than that of Bush.


Ahh so it's the old WMD arguement...ahh so...but wait, sanctions will work, ohh what are you doing sacntions are so bad....simon please open your eyes...do you think europes hands aren't washed in the blood of the iraqi people??? at least we took action, but wait...you wanted saddam to stay in power right??? come on say it, it was a better iraq with saddam, come on now...you can say it...you can do it, I have faith that you can...what a tool, do you really think that they didn't have WMD programs??? do you really think they didn't have chemicals weapons??? ahh no, they have never used them..thats right...not in your lifetime...have they ever used chemical weapons...such an asshat...you are what is wrong with the world...and we will remove you, or sit you down with your tin foil hat, and give you those happy pills that you really so desparately need.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
>  Btw, I would support it if the people responsible for what happened in Congo got convicted.



Ohh that's so cute of you...what can I say, I'm all choked up....

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Ahh so it's the old WMD arguement...ahh so...but wait, sanctions will work, ohh what are you doing sacntions are so bad


Yes, sanctions are bad. I thought therefore we proposed inspections to deal once and for all with the question on whether there were WMD in Iraq. but ofcourse, you wouldn't remember the inspections, the rightwing has a very selective memory.



> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> ....simon please open your eyes...do you think europes hands aren't washed in the blood of the iraqi people??? at least we took action, but wait...you wanted saddam to stay in power right???


Why don't you ask the Iraqi people? Oh wait, you did. 62% said the ousting of Saddam was worth it, but Chirac was much higher in their estimation than Bush, ofcourse you probably do not remember this last thing, only that 62% thought it was worth it. 



> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> come on say it, it was a better iraq with saddam, come on now...you can say it...you can do it, I have faith that you can...


Thank you Mick, it is always nice when people have faith in me. Btw, also around 47% thought Iraq was worse than before the war in the same poll. You may not have faith in me, but I'm sure you have faith in those poor oilwel... er ... Iraqis you had to go liberate.

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Ohh that's so cute of you...what can I say, I'm all choked up....


As far as choking is concerned, too bad pretzels aren't even more sticky...

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> 
> we need a sosocialism vs capitalism thread...but then your losing aren't you??? your such the world stage right???


According to the words of our far***g president, there is another type - "Capitalism with a mankind face".  :Big Grin: 
And what about communism? seems that its ghost donot threat a world more .. or did U forget The Uncle Fidel and Red Mao brothers .. ohh but seems that brothers  began to fall in capitalism to.

Yeh... common let's start this thread Ummm... and there will be an endless flame war.. yehh... U rocks me baby ...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> Yes, sanctions are bad. I thought therefore we proposed inspections to deal once and for all with the question on whether there were WMD in Iraq. but ofcourse, you wouldn't remember the inspections, the rightwing has a very selective memory.


Ohh no inspections, that worked so well...just one big convential weapons dump is iraq...but wait...let inspections work...wait wait, there are no WMD, but wait...wait..give them more time...do you see the failing of your position on this...or do you need it S P E L L E D out??? we can give weapons inspectors so much time in the world, but 6 months later we can't give the US any time, actually 1 week later, the socilist dribble started with where are the WMD...they are in my pants...wanna see?




> Why don't you ask the Iraqi people? Oh wait, you did. 62% said the ousting of Saddam was worth it, but Chirac was much higher in their estimation than Bush, ofcourse you probably do not remember this last thing, only that 62% thought it was worth it.


Ohh yea kewl...polls..that's so kewl...how about the gallup poll? Why do you even look toward polls, your not that stupid, I know that...but you think polls reflect people....I think I learned they don't in kindergarden.....why is it that you still put weight in it, would you my poll? why should I believe any poll...your a tool if you do...




> Thank you Mick, it is always nice when people have faith in me. Btw, also around 47% thought Iraq was worse than before the war in the same poll. You may not have faith in me, but I'm sure you have faith in those poor oilwel... er ... Iraqis you had to go liberate.


Another poll, why don't you go ask an iraqi??? Face to face..and an iraqi's opinon is the only poll I'd count...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> According to the words of our far***g president, there is another type - "Capitalism with a mankind face". 
> And what about communism? seems that its ghost donot threat a world more .. or did U forget The Uncle Fidel and Red Mao brothers .. ohh but seems that brothers  began to fall in capitalism to.
> 
> Yeh... common let's start this thread Ummm... and there will be an endless flame war.. yehh... U rocks me baby ...


Dimm not really getting you on this...but I guess your talking cuba nd china.

We do what we can, it's time you guys, stood up and started doing something, I'm sick and tired of being the worlds police....

as far as cuba and china and iran, there is a peoples movement, they will be free. Why is it that people are against freedom??? do you want to be controled? do you want to be told what to do??? I don't get it, I've been free all my life, and I'd kill the mofo that tried to take that away....fundementally, americans want people to be free to choose to do what they want, and we'll spill blood for it, because we know that the human spirit wants to be free, and that's all that we are about....

Take your evil empire and stick it up your arse...we are about freedom, we are based on freedom, and dammit we will make you free if you like it or not  :Wink:

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Ohh no inspections, that worked so well...just one big convential weapons dump is iraq...but wait...let inspections work...wait wait, there are no WMD, but wait...wait..give them more time...do you see the failing of your position on this...or do you need it S P E L L E D out??? we can give weapons inspectors so much time in the world, but 6 months later we can't give the US any time, actually 1 week later, the socilist dribble started with where are the WMD...they are in my pants...wanna see?


There were no WMD indeed, but to be pretty sure of that more time was indeed needed. At least that much can get in your brain. And now the US occupies the country with no couple of hundred inspectors, but hundreds of *thousands* of troops and they captured/killed nearly all the closest aides of Saddam, who ought to have known about WMD and WMD programmes if there were. Don't you think it is *logical* that then you'd expect things to go a bit faster?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Ohh yea kewl...polls..that's so kewl...how about the gallup poll? Why do you even look toward polls, your not that stupid, I know that...but you think polls reflect people....I think I learned they don't in kindergarden.....why is it that you still put weight in it, would you my poll? why should I believe any poll...your a tool if you do...


So you don't believe in polls? This one was carefully conducted though. But ofcourse, you only chose not to believe polls except when they are 100% in favor of the US, this one not only has (a lot of) positive but also some negative aspects. Must be wrong, an eeeevviilll poll. In my fairy tale world everything is just fine and doughnuts fly in my mouth, lalalala....

----------


## Mick

Dimmers...let me ask you a question...I think your age range is like 23 - 28 so maybe you have to ask your parents, but do you feel more free now than in the early 80's? do you feel like you have a chance at your own future, rather than a communistic goverment controlled collective??? I mean you can't really shine in that, you can't take yourself to the limits and beyond...so I guess which do you prefer, communisum or capitialism??? Never lived in a communistic state, so maybe there is some utophia in that...

----------


## Simon666

Argentina is capitalist. Depends on what kind of capitalism I guess. IMF - free trade - open markets - rubbish seems worse than European capitalism with a socialist edge.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> There were no WMD indeed, but to be pretty sure of that more time was indeed needed. At least that much can get in your brain. And now the US occupies the country with no couple of hundred inspectors, but hundreds of *thousands* of troops and they captured/killed nearly all the closest aides of Saddam, who ought to have known about WMD and WMD programmes if there were. Don't you think it is *logical* that then you'd expect things to go a bit faster?


Hundreds of thousands of troops providing security in a mad arab world...Cradle of civilization??? yea right, they are so civilized...and hmm saddam wasn't slick...you got to be kidding me..always the same thing, where's the WMD, where's the mass graves...look away it might make you sick...but then you EUinchs never really cared..after all you helped in a genocide of mass proportions...it's ok, it's your nature...you care so much...it makes me sick....




> So you don't believe in polls? This one was carefully conducted though. But ofcourse, you only chose not to believe polls except when they are 100% in favor of the US, this one not only has (a lot of) positive but also some negative aspects. Must be wrong, an eeeevviilll poll. In my fairy tale world everything is just fine and doughnuts fly in my mouth, lalalala....


Yep I care about polls, here's a poll a 100% of people said my bung hole is hairy and brown, but in fact is' shaved and brown...who's right? polls are for simple minded people like you, who couldn't think themselves out of a box to save themselves...but that's just a poll and a 100% of people agreed...

----------


## Shehzad_Salim

what this  is all about

----------


## Shehzad_Salim

According to report, two men Siraj and Karim came late on Saturday night at the house of a widow (S) and subjected her and her 12-year-old daughter (I) to sexual assault after giving them tranquillized juice. However, the widow, mother of three daughters awoke during the assault and raised an alarm on which local Pasban workers and area residents gathered. They caught the accused persons and handed them over to the police. The police registered a case

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Shehzad_Salim_ 
> what this  is all about


it's the boring thread, were we can bore people to death about nothing...which we are currently boring people about....

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Hundreds of thousands of troops providing security in a mad arab world...Cradle of civilization??? yea right, they are so civilized...and hmm saddam wasn't slick...you got to be kidding me..always the same thing, where's the WMD, where's the mass graves...look away it might make you sick...but then you EUinchs never really cared..after all you helped in a genocide of mass proportions...it's ok, it's your nature...you care so much...it makes me sick....


Well, those hundreds of thousands can provide enough protection and a forceful argument to inspect any site you want at any time you want, now don't they? I thought that was one of the arguments for going in? And as far as helping in the genocide, the US had its part in that too you know. Who also gave Saddam biological and checmical weapons? Who gave him satellite images of Iranian positions while briefings of nearly daily use of poison gas came flooding in at the Pentagon? Who created the conditions for Kurds and Shiites to rise up, asked them to do so, and for fear of the creation of an islamic state near iranian model stopped the war quickly and created such conditions for surrender that Saddam could easily slaughter the insurgents? Who allowed Republican guard tanks to drive by and helicopters to fly in airspace still controlled by the US, which could thus easily be shot down when just saying the word?



> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Yep I care about polls, here's a poll a 100% of people said my bung hole is hairy and brown, but in fact is' shaved and brown...who's right? polls are for simple minded people like you, who couldn't think themselves out of a box to save themselves...but that's just a poll and a 100% of people agreed...


Well, that still makes the poll 50% correct, that is far more than the accuracy of your president's claims.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Shehzad_Salim_ 
> According to report, two men Siraj and Karim came late on Saturday night at the house of a widow (S) and subjected her and her 12-year-old daughter (I) to sexual assault after giving them tranquillized juice. However, the widow, mother of three daughters awoke during the assault and raised an alarm on which local Pasban workers and area residents gathered. They caught the accused persons and handed them over to the police. The police registered a case


And the didn't just take them out back and put a bullet in the head...I mean...two bullets, not a bad use of the budget....

/But simon666 would say...but what about the criminals rights???

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> And the didn't just take them out back and put a bullet in the head...I mean...two bullets, not a bad use of the budget..../But simon666 would say...but what about the criminals rights???


Well, in Belgium many people are arming themselves against robbers. What we have noticed is that the robbers as result became more violent, as soon as they hear something they start shooting now. It really doesn't solve anything, it did stop just a couple of robberies on jewelry stores, for the rest, zip, nada.

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Dimmers...let me ask you a question...I think your age range is like 23 - 28 so maybe you have to ask your parents,


Well, I'm not in this range yet. 2 weeks later I'll be 22  :Smilie:   ["Go to the kindergarden, dimm-baby... that is the big man's conversation",- Mick thought while reading this  :Big Grin: ]
Yeh... I heard enough about old communism time even from my grandfather, grandmother... , aspecially my grandfather liked to tell about this (Greate thanks to him)... He didn't liked them (I mean communists)... I know much about those times... and can say it was terrible ... may be when I have a lot of time, then I'll can tell U something more about that time from position of a man who lived he that time (if U'll be still interested in ...) but now I haven't it to write any details...




> but do you feel more free now than in the early 80's? do you feel like you have a chance at your own future, rather than a communistic goverment controlled collective??? I mean you can't really shine in that, you can't take yourself to the limits and beyond...so I guess which do you prefer, communisum or capitialism??? Never lived in a communistic state, so maybe there is some utophia in that...


Yep... that time is gone... and I hope it'll never return again... I want to be free... free to choose what I want to do... the way I'm going...  donot want to say things that I donot beleave in, but someone wants to hear from me... there are some people who wants to return old times, but fark them all... those who felt the wild wind even for a second donot need it... 
(humm .. btw even in 70-80 years for those words I'll be in Siberia, in 30 th I'be dead tommorow)

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> Well, those hundreds of thousands can provide enough protection and a forceful argument to inspect any site you want at any time you want, now don't they? I thought that was one of the arguments for going in? And as far as helping in the genocide, the US had its part in that too you know. Who also gave Saddam biological and checmical weapons? Who gave him satellite images of Iranian positions while briefings of nearly daily use of poison gas came flooding in at the Pentagon? Who created the conditions for Kurds and Shiites to rise up, asked them to do so, and for fear of the creation of an islamic state near iranian model stopped the war quickly and created such conditions for surrender that Saddam could easily slaughter the insurgents? Who allowed Republican guard tanks to drive by and helicopters to fly in airspace still controlled by the US, which could thus easily be shot down when just saying the word?


Who indeed, who pumped up so _d_a_m_n  insane's economy, who propped him up??? ohh it wasn't us EUnichs...it wasn't us...lets point back to the US back in the early 80's, it's not like we were supporting him all along...nice try...




> Well, that still makes the poll 50% correct, that is far more than the accuracy of your president's claims.


Ohh and you've done sooooooooo much for the iraqi's they love you, I mean,your sending them big baskets of chocolate right??? your spending 87 billion in the first cut...your doing so much, please....when it's coming out of your wallet, then you let me know...k...it's coming out of mine, and I'm, fine with that...let them be free, because you your standing on the sideline like you EUinchs always do...belgium surrenders...nothing to see here...move along...

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Who indeed, who pumped up so _d_a_m_n  insane's economy, who propped him up??? ohh it wasn't us EUnichs...it wasn't us...lets point back to the US back in the early 80's, it's not like we were supporting him all along...nice try...


I didn't say European countries had no part in it you illiterate, I said the US had its part too.



> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Ohh and you've done sooooooooo much for the iraqi's they love you, I mean,your sending them big baskets of chocolate right??? your spending 87 billion in the first cut...your doing so much, please....when it's coming out of your wallet, then you let me know...k...it's coming out of mine, and I'm, fine with that...let them be free, because you your standing on the sideline like you EUinchs always do...belgium surrenders...nothing to see here...move along...


That's pocket money compared to what was spend on the military operation. The US is only good in destroying, not in building something up. The last time they did something constructive was the Marshall plan after WWII. That time is gone, the US has changed, and definitely not for the better.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
>  may be when I have a lot of time, then I'll can tell U something more about that time from position of a man who lived he that time (if U'll be still interested in ...) but now I haven't it to write any details...


No dimm, I'd be more than happy to hear your stories...or theirs...how can that not be interesting???




> Yep... that time is gone... and I hope it'll never return again... I want to be free... free to choose what I want to do... the way I'm going...  donot want to say things that I donot beleave in, but someone wants to hear from me... there are some people who wants to return old times, but fark them all... those who felt the wild wind even for a second donot need it... 
> (humm .. btw even in 70-80 years for those words I'll be in Siberia, in 30 th I'be dead tommorow)


See that's what I mean, capitalism, means go out and make your fortune, it's all up to you, you can do whatever you want in the USA, it's all up to you...socialism/communism means, we are the collective, and no matter how you strive, we all be equal, it's a fantasy world...it's never worked, and it never will....

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> I didn't say European countries had no part in it you illiterate, I said the US had its part too.


Ohh no you didn't semen...like you EUinchs always do, you portray the US as the big bad evil satan, while downplaying your role...so who's illiterate??? 



> That's pocket money compared to what was spend on the military operation. The US is only good in destroying, not in building something up. The last time they did something constructive was the Marshall plan after WWII. That time is gone, the US has changed, and definitely not for the better.


Really, do you know that we can destory the whole world, we can take over the whole world, who will stop us, but we don't, no country or superpower in the history of the world has shown such restrant...and you talk trash about us...maybe we should start a conquest, maybe we should put your simpleton arse in a concentration camp...maybe you should shut your mouth, because maybe we will get pissed off, and I'll be throwing little cadbury eggs through the cage we set you in....

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Ohh no you didn't semen...like you EUinchs always do, you portray the US as the big bad evil satan, while downplaying your role...so who's illiterate???


Show me where *I* downplay my role? *You* surely downplay your role, you seem to even deny having one. I'm really curious how you will spin this one.



> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Really, do you know that we can destory the whole world, we can take over the whole world, who will stop us,...


10.000 Russian nukes, around 200 Chinese ones, plus probably a couple of hundred British and French...?



> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> ...but we don't, no country or superpower in the history of the world has shown such restrant...and you talk trash about us...maybe we should start a conquest, maybe we should put your simpleton arse in a concentration camp...maybe you should shut your mouth, because maybe we will get pissed off, and I'll be throwing little cadbury eggs through the cage we set you in....


You're just repeating the standard propaganda line you've read in your newspapers, it seems almost literally: oh, we're big and powerful, but we are restrained. restrained my &#97;ss, the list of nations you've invaded or involved yourself in causing often tens of thousands of dead is quite long.

On the bright side, you seem to admit having concentration camps and advocate putting people there whose opinions you don't like. Better watch what you say too Mick, or you might end up in capitalist Cuba (Gitmo), where it is ofcourse will be much better to live than in the communist part.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> Show me where *I* downplay my role? *You* surely downplay your role, you seem to even deny having one. I'm really curious how you will spin this one.


Curious about what, every country spins, every country makes deals, you are the one that said US in the 80's you gave them this you gave them that..who is spinning???




> 10.000 Russian nukes


I'm more accurate with my own personal nuke, know what I mean??? They are in disarray, I'd be suprised if one even makes into suborbit...




> , around 200 Chinese ones, plus probably a couple of hundred British and French...?


sorry brits are on our side, french would surrender at the first word.....or haven't you been watching history...ok maybe not...make that your next class in you so called college....




> You're just repeating the standard propaganda line you've read in your newspapers, it seems almost literally: oh, we're big and powerful, but we are restrained. restrained my &#97;ss, the list of nations you've invaded or involved yourself in causing often tens of thousands of dead is quite long.
> 
> On the bright side, you seem to admit having concentration camps and advocate putting people there whose opinions you don't like. Better watch what you say too Mick, or you might end up in capitalist Cuba (Gitmo), where it is ofcourse will be much better to live than in the communist part.


Wow I can read now...thanks for that, must have been the socilast that gave me that ability...list of nations? God what a clown, take a look at your own list in history, your making baby jesus cry with your stupidity...but that's ok...and I don't need to watch what I say clown, I'm an american, YOU need to watch what you say...get that?

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Curious about what, every country spins, every country makes deals, you are the one that said US in the 80's you gave them this you gave them that..who is spinning???


As I thought, you can't show where I downplay the European role. I do point out America has a role, which is different (not that your brain seems to comprehend it), which is apparently sacriligeous. The US can't possibly do anything wrong.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

For the rest you go on on your usual insulting spree, carrying on on whatever lousy stereotypes have been pumped into you by the rightwing papers (Washington Times?) you read or news channels (Fox?) you watch, whatever. Russian technology that sucks ... blabla ... french cheese eating surrender monkeys ... blabla ... british on our side (perhaps the political leadership, not sure about the people)



> _Originally posted by Mick_2002_ 
> Wow I can read now...thanks for that, must have been the socilast that gave me that ability...list of nations? God what a clown, take a look at your own list in history, your making baby jesus cry with your stupidity...but that's ok...and I don't need to watch what I say clown, I'm an american, YOU need to watch what you say...get that?


Public schools and obligation to learn till 16-18 were socialist ideas, at least in my country and probably in yours too. Anyway, do you want me to list those nations for you, it's quite long... That of Belgium is pretty short: Congo, Ruanda and Burundi.

----------


## Tom Frohman

This is the boring thread so stay on topic or start your own thread! Simon and Mick.

----------


## CBasicNet

LOL :Big Grin:

----------


## Simon666

I thought Americans considered international politics boring?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> I thought Americans considered international politics boring?


Personally, I find it irritating not boring.

----------


## Simon666

Fine. I'll stop it.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> For the rest you go on on your usual insulting spree


Lets back up and see where it started...




> Do you have something else but hatred for society (probably why you have a gun) to spew Mick?


Ahh hit a little too close to home did I??? 

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SolarFlare

When I came to this thread, instead of coming to the first unread post like usual, the link took me to the last post.  I went back to see where the new posts started.  Then I decided, it was better the first time.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> When I came to this thread, instead of coming to the first unread post like usual, the link took me to the last post.  I went back to see where the new posts started.  Then I decided, it was better the first time.


it's always better the fist time....

----------


## Mick

This one if for 'V'




> In A.D. 2101 
> War was beginning. 
> Captain: What happen ? 
> Mechanic: Somebody set up us the bomb. 
> Operator: We get signal. 
> Captain: What !
> Operator: Main screen turn on. 
> Captain: It's You !! 
> Cats: How are you gentlemen !! 
> ...


/SEGA!!!!!

----------


## SolarFlare

Blame the Soviets

----------


## SolarFlare

My favorite line is this: "The Chinese government is banking on the launch [...] demonstrating China's technological prowess," even though the craft and gear are made from old Soviet parts  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> My favorite line is this: "The Chinese government is banking on the launch [...] demonstrating China's technological prowess," even though the craft and gear are made from old Soviet parts .


The real question is, what are the effects of a bowl of rice and chopsticks in space???

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> The real question is, what are the effects of a bowl of rice and chopsticks in space???


If you've read Titan by Stephen Baxter (_very_ good book), then it could mean the destruction of humanity  :Big Grin: .  In the book, the chinese nuke an asteroid to align it to head straight into the US, but the asteroid is too big and wipes out all humans on the earth.  Wonderful, isn't it.  And the book opens with the scene of *Columbia* being destroyed as it is coming in from orbit  :EEK!: .

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by solarflare_ 
> If you've read Titan by Stephen Baxter (_very_ good book), then it could mean the destruction of humanity .  In the book, the chinese nuke an asteroid to align it to head straight into the US, but the asteroid is too big and wipes out all humans on the earth.  Wonderful, isn't it.  And the book opens with the scene of *Columbia* being destroyed as it is coming in from orbit .


I like lucifer's hammer as my end of times page turner...have you read that???

a review...

http://book.realbuy.info/0449208133.html

it's even set in caaaalifornication......

----------


## Mick

when you ban guns, only criminals will own guns  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/e...on/3195908.stm

----------


## souldog

Well because if you ban anything then anyone who owns it is a 
criminal by definition.

Again, don't get me wrong, I am not for banning guns.  Prohibition
is never the solution to human weakness and "evil".

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> when you ban guns, only criminals will own guns


And policemen. And soldiers. And those that have a license.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> And policemen. And soldiers. And those that have a license.


really those that have a license??? and who sets that??? If you had your way, would you not do away with all guns? Isn't this a bit of a fantasy world? Are you really telling me, that I couldn't manufacture a gun all by my lonesome self? So what have you accomplished, nothing but allow those that would do evil to have the advantage, but then, you'd say don't resist right? just give the money too them, what if they aren't there for the money???

and I suppose you think this guy is wrong right?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/italy/stor...061765,00.html

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Well because if you ban anything then anyone who owns it is a 
> criminal by definition.
> 
> Again, don't get me wrong, I am not for banning guns.  Prohibition
> is never the solution to human weakness and "evil".


Then I will be a criminal, and move to a state like montana or idaho, and join my fellow criminals out there...

/Ruby Ridge...

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> really those that have a license??? and who sets that???


Yes really, and the state, based upon a clean criminal record and, fine mental health.



> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> If you had your way, would you not do away with all guns? Isn't this a bit of a fantasy world? Are you really telling me, that I couldn't manufacture a gun all by my lonesome self?


No, I would not do away all guns. Yes, that would be a fantasy world, and exactly why I'm not in favor of it as you try to simplify (small minds need to simplify to understand things). And yes, you could manufacture guns by yourself, as you can manufacture bombs by yourself, but you would risk killing or maiming yourself. We've had criminals in Belgium who blew themselves up when manufacturing an explosives to rob a money transport (lost both hands and eyesight + burnwounds).

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> and I suppose you think this guy is wrong right?
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/italy/stor...061765,00.html


Wrong, I think he's right.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> Wrong, I think he's right.


sad thing is he'll probably be charged for something....

----------


## Mick

A day in the life of a UN resolution....

THE SECURITY COUNCIL, REAFFIRMING
UNDERSCORING
REITERATING
RECOGNISING
WELCOMING
AFFIRMING
DETERMINING
SUPPORTS
CALLS UPON 
INVITES
RESOLVES
REQUESTS
TAKES NOTE
URGES
DECIDES (that's a new one)
EMPHASISES
EXPRESSES
UNEQUIVOCALLY CONDEMNS
APPEALS
REMINDS

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> sad thing is he'll probably be charged for something....


Not so sure about that.

Pretty sick though how they say it must have been like a movie, but two people died.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> Not so sure about that.
> 
> Pretty sick though how they say it must have been like a movie, but two people died.


thats titalating journalism for you, makes you so excited you can hardly move onto the next word....

----------


## Mick

weird scenes inside the gold mine...dreaming of you my precious...

galathaea: mathmaticaly speaking the world was created when 1 was added to 2...
Simon666: but the germans would never think to invade through belgium...right?
Souldog: you know I'm tired of being the 6th drawf of manufacturing...where is that firsky snow white chickadee???
XeOn: there is a girl in this story right??? and I get her right???
Hometown: the stars are blue...the fishes are in my pants
Sam Hobbs: but your off topic, this is the homework thread...
SolarFlare: we only riot in philly because we can.
Brad: wait until the next version of codeguru (suckers)
Joseph_R_Thomas: but they said I wouldn't have to be like souldog....
Gabriel Fleseriu: I have a cool name, and mick should bow to that...
Elrond: don't forget me...I'm in ireland, and well, lets get drunk
Tom Frohman: I'm just a squirrel trying to get a nut...
vicodin451: but it's an eagle I tell you...
Paul McKenzie: the answer is in the STL grasshopper...
Andreas Masur: I have a dream, that all links are created equal...
Yves M: I ran with the bulls once...mess with the bull you get the...
Deniz: but china sucks...
dimm_coder: I'm not as think you dimm I am...
Rogue.Leader: I'm the best and you better acknowledge that simple fact!!!
Seventh Star: get a new avatar.....
gstercken: ain't nothing but a 'G' thang baby...
kuphryn: I don't know the answer to your question but if I say Correct one more time, it will seem like I do...
Mick: sit on this and rotate....

/That is all....

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> 
> dimm_coder: I'm not as think you dimm I am...
> 
> /That is all....


But it must be the words from my side?... 
(comma)
dimm_coder: I'm not as think you dimm, I am...
or
dimm_coder: I'm not as think you, dimm I am...
2 sense or 2 persons in my head...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> But it must be the words from my side?... 
> (comma)
> dimm_coder: I'm not as think you dimm, I am...
> or
> dimm_coder: I'm not as think you, dimm I am...
> 2 sense or 2 persons in my head...


ahh dimmers...It had to do with your name...but you know my favorite was




> Hometown: the stars are blue...the fishes are in my pants


because 99.9% of the time I have no clue what the fark hometown is saying  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

I forgot....

kuphryn: I don't know the answer to your question but if I say Correct one more time, it will seem like I do...

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> ahh dimmers...It had to do with your name...but you know my favorite was


Of course, I could guess that it was about my name... and hum.. interpretation like dimmers is excelent... 




> because 99.9% of the time I have no clue what the fark hometown is saying


Hometown: U always want to trick me, Mick.. if U donot want to answer my questions..  do not it .. ok?  :Mad:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Of course, I could guess that it was about my name... and hum.. interpretation like dimmers is excelent...


ahh come on now dimmers...didn't you get a little bit of shits and giggles from it???

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> ahh come on now dimmers...didn't you get a little bit of shits and giggles from it???


Oh..oohhh U got it, U opened my trik...

----------


## Mick

What a liberal gubermant will get you,,here's a dollar for you, and you, and you, and you....
http://www.guardian.co.uk/germany/ar...054801,00.html

----------


## Mick

heh heh forgot this gem..thanks to bill and frank at imao.us and david that posted the quote...




> "This is how you lie by telling the truth. You tell the big lie by carefully selecting only the small, isolated truths, linking them in such a way that they advance the bigger lie by painting a picture inside the viewers head. The Ascended High Master of this Dark Art is Noam Chomsky. 
> 
> "I have long admired Noam Chomsky. It must be absolutely intoxicating to be able to write so free of any ethical constraints. Chomsky flitters and darts through the vast expanse of human experience, unerringly searching out those few, isolated data points that run contrary to the unimaginably vast ocean of facts crashing ashore in the opposite direction. 
> 
> "Heres a Noam Chomsky moment for those of you without enough duct tape to wrap around your heads to keep your brains from exploding while you actually read his works: 
> 
> "Lets say we stand overlooking the ocean along Pacific Coast Highway. From high atop the cliffs, we look down to the waves and the sand below. I ask you what color the beach is. You reply, reasonably enough, that it is sandy white. And you are exactly right. 
> 
> "However, there are people who cannot see the beach for themselves because they are not standing with us on this very spot. This is where Noam earns his liberal sainthood. Noam takes a small pail to the beach and sits down in the sand. 
> ...

----------


## Mick

Happy Halloween...

http://www.*****.com/reading/tracts/0032/0032_01.asp

it's www._c_h_i_c_k_.com 

btw: what is up with the word _c_h_i_c_k assnuts??

----------


## Tom Frohman

I went to a concert last night (Stanley Clarke and Jean Luc Ponty).
During the show the woman to my right pulls out a cell phone and starts talking on it.?????? I'd like to know what planet these people come from????

It really pains me that I couldn't tell her outright what an incredible jerk she was.

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> It really pains me that I couldn't tell her outright what an incredible jerk she was.


Why? At least, U could tell a warning to her... Umm... of course, if the women to your right was not your....

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I went to a concert last night (Stanley Clarke and Jean Luc Ponty).
> During the show the woman to my right pulls out a cell phone and starts talking on it.?????? I'd like to know what planet these people come from????
> 
> It really pains me that I couldn't tell her outright what an incredible jerk she was.


but but her rights???? think of her rights....how insensitive of you.....

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> but but her rights???? think of her rights....how insensitive of you.....


Um... Do U think it was a homosexual afroamerican women with 10 children and ... ?  :EEK!:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Um... Do U think it was a homosexual afroamerican women with 10 children and ... ?


I'm sorry Dimmers...but you forgot, she has the right to free speach...as any dimocract will tell you in this country, but then you don't have to put with that like I do....

----------


## gjs368

Hey, LOOK!! 

I get to post the 1100th reply!!

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by gjs368_ 
> Hey, LOOK!! 
> 
> I get to post the 1100th reply!!


And I've got the 1102nd post!!  Hey, what happened to 1101?

----------


## gjs368

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> And I've got the 1102nd post!!  Hey, what happened to 1101?


How can you be 1102?? *I'M 1102!!* 


I demand a recount!

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by gjs368_ 
> How can you be 1102?? *I'M 1102!!* 
> 
> 
> I demand a recount!


Let me explain:
This is the 1103rd *reply*, and _also_ the 1104th post.

Look at that, *bold*, _italics_, and underlined.  Not boring enough?

----------


## gjs368

Well, if you want to play the ordinal numbers game: just click here


Look at that, underlined, clickable, and blue.  Not boring enough? Go ahead; click the link!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## SolarFlare

Date: 18:08,10/20/2003
Correct = 500   Incorrect = 0
Total Questions = 500
Percent correct = 100

Scores for each set of 10 questions are:
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
100%
The remaining questions had: 0 correct & 0 incorrect

----------


## SolarFlare

Just kidding, I didn't play that long... almost, though.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> Just kidding, I didn't play that long... almost, though.


as exciting as tic tac toe...

/Move along nothing to see here....

----------


## gjs368

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> as exciting as tic tac toe...
> 
> /Move along nothing to see here....


Well, this IS the boring thread...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by gjs368_ 
> Well, this IS the boring thread...


Don't I know it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mick

I've always been curious about why http://english.aljazeera.net ...wants to examine my harddrive...it's for my good right??? I mean I've been tempted to return the favor....

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> I'm sorry Dimmers...but you forgot, she has the right to free speach...as any dimocract will tell you in this country, but then you don't have to put with that like I do....


Hum... 
So we have the next system:
The Artists have the right to sign... 
Tom has the right to listen in silence... 
she has the right for free spech...  

Seems that is has no any appropriate dicision  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Or may be, something like the next:
Mick: I fed up with all that farking sh*** , so just shut up all of U.. I have the right to say this...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Hum... 
> So we have the next system:
> The Artists have the right to sign... 
> Tom has the right to listen in silence... 
> she has the right for free spech...  
> 
> Seems that is has no any appropriate dicision  
> Or may be, something like the next:
> Mick: I fed up with all that farking sh*** , so just shut up all of U.. I have the right to say this...


And I have the right to punch you in the farking head, like tom should have done  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  And guess what, if I've paid my ticket, and I'm watching the movie, and your talking on a farking cell phone next too me...I will...it's called assault but I'll pay the price because your *a_s_s*ualted me in the first place....

----------


## dimm_coder

Yep  :Big Grin: 
By the way, seems it's about 3:25 at yout region... So why don't U sleep? 
Are U so impressed to the depth of your soul by that horrible abusing of Tom's rights that U lost a sleep?  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Yep 
> By the way, seems it's about 3:25 at yout region... So why don't U sleep? 
> Are U so impressed to the depth of your soul by that horrible abusing of Tom's rights that U lost a sleep?


Like souldog it is rare this sleep thing...why waste a good day or  a good night  :Wink:

----------


## souldog

I heard that.. :Smilie:

----------


## Simon666

<<The real number was around 500.>>

Make that around 5000 to be realistic. Indirect casualties not included.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> <<The real number was around 500.>>
> 
> Make that around 5000 to be realistic. Indirect casualties not included.


You mean civilians with guns??? but wait...there should be no guns in the world anywhere, the number is arbirtary and used to inflame....because neither you nor I are there to count....and the BBC is so pro-american too boot  :Smilie:

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> You mean civilians with guns???


Do you have an eye problem? You seem to read things that I don't read.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> Do you have an eye problem? You seem to read things that I don't read.


You missed the point simon...you have a problem with 500, I have a problem with 5000...but neither you nor I are counting toes...

But then you have an eye problem with 500??? I mean after all it's something somebody wrote...therefore it must be true...

----------


## Simon666

If one were to say Hitler killed only 600.000 Jews, they'd say he is a neonazi, anti-semite s&#99;umbag. If one were to say only 500 Afghans died, we are to designate him Mick. I for one have a problem telling the difference.

----------


## Mick

and let us quote it in context shall we...




> "Shortly after 9/11, and somewhat before the Taliban forces did finally succumb, after astonishing endurance St. Noam thundered that Americas Silent Genocide in Afghanistan would kill  pick a number, any number -- somewhere between 3 to 4 million civilians. At one point, he intimated that up to 10 million could die.
> 
> "The real number was around 500.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> If one were to say Hitler killed only 600.000 Jews, they'd say he is a neonazi, anti-semite s&#99;umbag. If one were to say only 500 Afghans died, we are to designate him Mick. I for one have a problem telling the difference.


So the taliban should have stayed in power right? And you are going to be the one person to convice them to stop murdering their own right?

Sounds reasonable enough...when do you start your new job???

I  mean it was all about the oil over there....in what is that place again...started with an A...so many countries to conquer so little time....

delays delays delays...

----------


## Simon666

I know it is not 3 to 4 million civilians Mick. But it ain't 500 either. That is a gross underestimation.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> I know it is not 3 to 4 million civilians Mick. But it ain't 500 either. That is a gross underestimation.


but the key word is which? Under or estimation?

----------


## Simon666

Maybe I'll doubt the 6 million Jew story, after all, it is an estimation. Or the 3000 WTC deaths.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> Maybe I'll doubt the 6 million Jew story, after all, it is an estimation. Or the 3000 WTC deaths.


film at 11...

----------


## Simon666

You're the director, producer and lead character.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> You're the director, producer and lead character.


nah I'm not that much of a ham for the spotlight, i prefer to work in the seedy backwaters promoting my 'publican agenda...we will keep you down

/The man...

----------


## Mick

I'm curious...as usual...there Simon...

I know belgium for chocolate...though I grew out of that phaze when I was a kid...what is your biggest export?

Can't find a breakdown on that...or well I could but you should know...but I do find this amusing...now that is democracy in action isn't it  :Wink: 




> chief of state: King ALBERT II (since 9 August 1993); Heir Apparent Prince PHILIPPE, son of the monarch 
> head of government: Prime Minister Guy VERHOFSTADT (since 13 July 1999) 
> cabinet: Council of Ministers appointed by the monarch and approved by Parliament 
> elections: none; the monarchy is hereditary; following legislative elections, the leader of the majority party or the leader of the majority coalition is usually appointed prime minister by the monarch and then approved by Parliament

----------


## Simon666

> More than 40% of exports fall into just three product groups: transportation equipment, machinery and appliances, and chemical and pharmaceutical products. However, this lack of diversity is offset by the other 60% of exports which include a large number of products, some of which Belgium has become famous for: diamonds, carpets, cast glass, comic books and other childrens books, linen, beer and chocolate.


I don't know what the biggest is, I think carpets. About us having no elections, that is simply incorrect.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mick

> About us having no elections, that is simply incorrect.


Wierd it comes from my CIA handbook... you must be wrong  :Smilie: 




> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> I don't know what the biggest is, I think carpets.


Well that sucks I was gonna go the chocolate route, that would have been easier....but carpets...ok nevermind...we'll just do the chocolate thing....


So suppose....you export billions of dollars or import billions of dollars in cocoa leaves to help your economy....now, columbia is your biggest supplier (as is it the US's biggest supplier for other reasons we won't get into  :Smilie:  )

Now say hmm brazil says..hmm columbia is using cocoa fields that are ours..and invades columbia...now your economy is gonna go in the tank because of this...so you decide it's in your national security to kick brazil outta columbia, so you do, at great expense..but a savings for what disaster might have fallen...now because you spent all this money...you say hey you, columbia..you don't get to buy none of that stuff that makes boom boom...and columbia says...sure sure thing big fella, then proceeds to give you the finger for 12 years...you get tired of it and well.....columbia now has a guberment they elected instead of some dick-tator...but yea it's not a good example...I mean columbia is a republic and all, but I think you get the drift...right???

----------


## SolarFlare

Alright everyone, if you're dead, raise your hand.  (This should clear things up a bit)

----------


## Tom Frohman

Does that make you a Red Dwarf  fan Solar?

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Does that make you a Red Dwarf  fan Solar?


I think red dwarves are stellar, if that's what you mean.  It must be because they're so cool.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> I think red dwarves are stellar, if that's what you mean.  It must be because they're so cool.


I had a red drawf once...the beard works great when your out of TP...but alas...he kept destroying things with that double bladed axe..had to drop him off at the red drawf pound for adoption....I still miss that drawf...

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> I think red dwarves are stellar, if that's what you mean.  It must be because they're so cool.


Its just that you repeated a line verbatim from the British comedy Sci-Fi series "Red Dwarf".




> Alright everyone, if you're dead, raise your hand. (This should clear things up a bit)


I went to the dentist yesterday and my teeth still hurt.

----------


## Shehzad_Salim

what's happening in this borring thread..........???????????

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Shehzad_Salim_ 
> what's happening in this borring thread..........???????????


Oh, nothing much. It's kind of dull  :Smilie:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Oh, nothing much. It's kind of dull


Oh good, I thought something had gone terribly horribly wrong.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Julius Caesar was not born on this date in 1865.

On this day in 1954 the Titanic didn't sink.

On this day in 1807, Margaret Thatcher did not enroll in Harvard.

On this day in 1472 Winona Ryder didn't invade Poland.

On this day in 1762, Genghis Khan didn't 
top the R&B charts with the song "My Funny Valentine".

It is just mind numbing if you sit back and consider just how much didn't happen on this day in history.

----------


## souldog

On this day in history souldog didn't finish what he ......

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> It is just mind numbing if you sit back and consider just how much didn't happen on this day in history.


Even more stuff didn't happen on this day in the present.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Boring

----------


## Tom Frohman

B o r i n g

----------


## SolarFlare

*Q*ueue is gone

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> *Q*ueue is gone


Long live Phew...

----------


## hometown

Where is Harizak ??? The poor guy ??? :Frown:   :Frown:  

I juts wanted to tell everyone that I call him up to treat him a vanila ice cream... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hometown

The Hasty Rabbit, Homer Simpson The GREATEST CHARACTERS EVER.... :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## souldog

HOPELESS :Frown:

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> HOPELESS


What are you talking about ??????
Simpson says he is so hungry that he can eat up a whole cow...
I give Souldog an blue strawberry ice cream !!! Okay ???

----------


## dimm_coder

What that banner with a windoze logo do on my linux puter? CodeGuru's web programmers have to check at least a browser type before putting that kind of banners.  I wanna to see a banner with a penguin  :Mad:  It's reaally boring  :Embarrassment:

----------


## SolarFlare

Can we petition to get more boring ads on this thread, instead of the exciting regular ones  :Confused:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## SolarFlare



----------


## hometown

With that image, I accuse SolarFlare of breaking the rule of CG Chitchat since she has posted a 100% off-topic post....
That picture must be in threads like *funnie pictures ever*

----------


## Gabriel Fleseriu

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> With that image, I accuse SolarFlare of breaking the rule of CG Chitchat since she has posted a 100% off-topic post....
> That picture must be in threads like *funnie pictures ever*


Now that you say, we will probably have to ban Solar, We will also take him to the parking lot and yell at him for an hour or so...

----------


## hometown

> _Originally posted by Gabriel Fleseriu_ 
> Now that you say, we will probably have to ban Solar, We will also take him to the parking lot and yell at him for an hour or so...


You dare to say so hahhh....
Dont you know Henry is a muscleman. He can play with 10 guys at the same time....---> Kungfu

But anyways thanks for *once in a million*... :Smilie:  That turns out to be possible now, right ?.. :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Sit!
Good puppy.
Down!
Good puppy.
Heal!
Good puppy.
Develop a workable unified field theory!
Good puppy.

It is a wonder what dogs will do for a puppy biscuit.

 
Casey in her halloween costume.

----------


## Tom Frohman

A self portrait.

----------


## dimm_coder

Wow... a great portrait... U are a cutie. I've just saved it to my pictures  :Big Grin:

----------


## SolarFlare

Nice picses (no thats not pisces)

----------


## Tom Frohman

Floyd on a nice fall day.

----------


## Deniz

Aight!

Aight, I wanna play too.


Aight, I put on my robe and wizard hat...   :EEK!:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Deniz_ 
> Aight, I put on my robe and wizard hat...


YOU again!!?!?!?!???

----------


## Tom Frohman

I'm bored out of my gourd. Somebody trip a waiter.

----------


## Mick

Jesus built my hotrod (rice-burner)




> Soon I discovered that this rock thing was true
> Jerry lee lewis was the devil
> Jesus was an architect previous to his career as a prophet
> All of a sudden, I found myself in love with the world
> So there was only one thing that I could do
> Was ding a ding dang my dang a long ling long

----------


## Mick

This one is for my fan club, print it out, frame it, hang it over your crapper, so when your doing your important buisness of the day, I'll always be there to watch over you....don't know how well it will turn out, it was scanned, and I had to reduce the size, _d_a_m_n that CG....

Titled:

Mick crosses a mighty river....

----------


## Tom Frohman

I see you down in that pond, Mick, but who is the guy standing over the pond  :Smilie:

----------


## souldog

My poor dead dog

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I see you down in that pond, Mick, but who is the guy standing over the pond


You know..it's always hard to pick a picture of me, being the class act I am...I'm usually grabbing my crotch, flipping the bird, or giving my gang symbols....

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> My poor dead dog


aww, see my dog would have had some sort of beer helmet attachement...well that is in theory, cause I don't like dogs....now where did that plasma laser go???

----------


## souldog

That dog was a beer hound for sure. Any chance he could get he
would snatch your beer, drink it and then tear the can to pieces.

----------


## souldog

So mick are you a blood or a crypt?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> So mick are you a blood or a crypt?


I'm part of the barley and hops gang...

----------


## dimm_coder

Wow... Mick and Souldog have posted their pictures. It seems that something strange had occured in the world, if Mick did it.
Hey, Souldog, U looks like a rocker... just a minute... like Stive Mors  :Big Grin:  
Well, I have some pictures too, them show me when I was a child. Nice pictures... One of them with a dog too... But far***ing scanner doesn't work this moment, so I'll scan them a little latter.
Then I 'll be able to post it there, hehehe... and U , Guys, will be able to create an International Fun Club of dimm_coder.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Haleluia!

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Wow... Mick and Souldog have posted their pictures. It seems that something strange had occured in the world, if Mick did it.


I'm waiting for the: But Mick, where are the cowboy boots, cowboy hat, .44's on both hips and the t-shirt that reads NRA on the front and proud to be a conservative on the back question....

----------


## souldog

Nah, I am NOT a rocker.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Nah, I am NOT a rocker.


A roller then???




> Don't Bogart that joint my friend, pass it over to me
> Don't Bogart that joint my friend, pass it over to me
> 
> Roll, another one, just like the other one
> Cause this ones burned about, to the end
> So come on and be a real friend

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> I'm waiting for the: But Mick, where are the cowboy boots, cowboy hat, .44's on both hips and the t-shirt that reads NRA on the front and proud to be a conservative on the back question....


A cowboy in the forest...  Are U crazy, Mickey?
Humm... U should have an M-16 behind your back.. then, may be, I would say that U look like a forest partizan (Do U know who is a partizan? I'm not sure, if there is some other english word describing it).

----------


## Mick

all I can say is when your drinking with your blue collar buddies(which are probably the only normal/sane people out of the lot I grew up with) watching the pig skin get passed around...don't ever ever ever mix rolling rock beer with other beers...ugh I feel like yesterdays _a_s_s....

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> A cowboy in the forest...  Are U crazy, Mickey?
> Humm... U should have an M-16 behind your back.. then, may be, I would say that U look like a forest partizan (Do U know who is a partizan? I'm not sure, if there is some other english word describing it).


yes I know what a partisan is and it's the correct word. Problem is I had to be incognito, I was in a state almost as liberal as Maryland when this picture was taken...but not wanting to disappoint, I am packing a .357 in the backpack...which umm is highly illegal in that particular state  :Wink: 

When guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns...


/Mick <----- Outlaw....

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
>  I am packing a .357 in the backpack...which umm is highly illegal in that particular state 
> 
> When guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns...
> 
> /Mick <----- Outlaw....


In this case, U should put a mask upon your face... hum... because I 've seen that picture in the last news report... from Interpol  :Wink:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> In this case, U should put a mask upon your face...


you can be my sidekick...I'll call you tonto

/Hi Yo silver and away!!!

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> you can be my sidekick...I'll call you tonto
> 
> /Hi Yo silver and away!!!


You could be Captain Kmart with your faithful sidekick Cheapo.

----------


## souldog

I got the socks I am wearing right now at Kmart.

THANKS CAPTAIN KMART!!!!!

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> You could be Captain Kmart with your faithful sidekick Cheapo.


my secret super power would be a blue light special???

----------


## Tom Frohman

Boring.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Boring.


that's pretty deep tom...what's next a pulitzer???  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> that's pretty deep tom...what's next a pulitzer???


Look just cuz a guy get's a pulitzer doesn't make him a good writer.  It's hard to be boring/bored on schedule.

----------


## Mick

And on this day in boring history




> Dec 3 1974
> 
> Civil aviation authorities in England issue a warning to pilots to avoid a 40 foot long inflated pig. The aeropork had escaped its tether during a Pink Floyd photo shoot. Radar contact was lost at 18,000 feet. [At this time, the sex of the pig was indeterminate. Later, oversized male genitalia are attached.]

----------


## Mick

Now don't be scared...look directly into my eyes...

----------


## souldog

:Mad:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_


ok soul, what's up with the mad face...we are concerned, should we up the meds???

----------


## souldog

ok, ok I am going to go have a cup of coffee and a cigarette :Smilie:  

 :Mad:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> ok, ok I am going to go have a cup of coffee and a cigarette


Dont' do it man...you'll wind up like me...IV caffeine drip, nicotine tanks for that quick burst of...of ...ahhh...I'll get back to you in a minute...ahhh




> Mick: Heh...heh...heh...they think I'm CRAZY. But I know better. It is not *I* who am crazy. It is not I who am MAD! Didn'tcha hear 'em? Didn'tcha see the CROWDS?
> Mick: Oh my beloved ice cream bar...how I love to lick your creamy center! HOOOWWWWWW...and your oh-so-nutty chocolate covering! You're not like the others...you like the same things I do! Waxed paper...boiled football leather...dog breath...We're not hitchhiking anymore! We're RIDING!
> souldog: Stop it! You're talking crazy!
> Mick:  Oh no, I know what YOU want. You coveteth my ICECREAM BAR!
> souldog: C'mon now...
> Mick: No you don't! You can't take it from me now. I've had this ice-cream bar since I was a CHILD! People...always trying to take it from me! Why won't they LEAVE ME ALOOOOOONNNNE?
> souldog: E...easy, now.
> Mick: Back off, man! Don't make me use this! One stop closer, I'm WARNING ya! Don't make me use it!  NOW you've done it. YOU FORCED ME TO USE IT!

----------


## souldog

I don't know what to say.. I'm touched

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> I don't know what to say.. I'm touched


ahh don't be....Ren and Stimpy Space Madness...I think at the time, my friend and I were trying to count the individual cracks in a three mile long stretch of sidewalk...it was all scientific of course...we planned to forward our research to timothy leary...we never got past the first I don't know 4 or 5 foot section for some reason...strange...

/Good Times

----------


## Mick

I've always wonderd about that report this post to a moderator thing...I think this morn...I just can't resist...I have to push the button...of course I'm reporting myself...sheez what do you think I'm one of those dweebs...sheez shame on you

----------


## souldog

Don't do it Mick :EEK!:  

I always see people reporting posts in the whos online section.
Geez, what is wrong with these people?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> I've always wonderd about that report this post to a moderator thing...I think this morn...I just can't resist...I have to push the button...of course I'm reporting myself...sheez what do you think I'm one of those dweebs...sheez shame on you


/Great Fun....

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Don't do it Mick 
> 
> I always see people reporting posts in the whos online section.
> Geez, what is wrong with these people?


Yep me 2...but don't sweat it, if you don't want people to know what your doing.

Open your explorer/whatever to the main forums, then open in a new window, the previous window will always show your state, viewing new posts/reporting a post, while your off being a menace...unless brad installs that vapor ware he keeps saying is coming soon...

----------


## souldog

Some ******* killed one of my cats.  Found it flat in the street with
some unpleasantness that had made its way out the rear end.
Buried it in the back yard and got a fricking blister on my palm.

Geez I have gotten soft.

Ahhh... :Frown:   My poor little cat.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> Some ******* killed one of my cats.  Found it flat in the street with
> some unpleasantness that had made its way out the rear end.
> Buried it in the back yard and got a fricking blister on my palm.
> 
> Geez I have gotten soft.
> 
> Ahhh...  My poor little cat.


poor kitty...umm this is why I don't let the ***** out of the house...

never ever have let them out...I walk em on leash  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> Yep me 2...but don't sweat it, if you don't want people to know what your doing.
> 
> Open your explorer/whatever to the main forums, then open in a new window, the previous window will always show your state, viewing new posts/reporting a post, while your off being a menace...unless brad installs that vapor ware he keeps saying is coming soon...


ok it's late almost 3am, so I'm seeing things...but I will defeat you...fear not...

on the kewl side, still snowing, got ground coverage...almost time to go write my name in cursive....and it's a long first name....lordy...


/Yellow river by we pee freely

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> I've always wonderd about that report this post to a moderator thing...I think this morn...I just can't resist...I have to push the button...of course I'm reporting myself...sheez what do you think I'm one of those dweebs...sheez shame on you


It turns out to be a false alarm about 2398% of the time.  Posts are reported very infrequently.  I think my ISP blocked CG, so I don't even get them any more anyway.

----------


## Mick

its how I'd want to be remembered.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/3291025.stm

----------


## souldog

I guess I should of chosen a different line of research 
http://www.nmr.nl/DSA8-243.pdf




> An other drake mallard raped the corpse almost continuously
> for 75 minutes.

----------


## Mick

Ride that funky white pony george...




> George Clinton arrested on drug charge
> The funk pioneer was charged with one felony count of cocaine possession and a misdemeanor count of possession of a crack pipe. 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The Associated Press


/Smoke em if you got em...

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> So any time your gettin low
> stead of lettin go
> Just remember that ant
> Oops there goes another
> rubber tree plant


Quoting the song "High Hopes" is a felony in most U.S. states. One runs the same type of risk as when singing "Don't worry be happy" at a Motorcycle gang meeting.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Quoting the song "High Hopes" is a felony in most U.S. states. One runs the same type of risk as when singing "Don't worry be happy" at a Motorcycle gang meeting.


hmm almost like dancing on a bar to 'tequila' while searching for my stolen bike???

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> hmm almost like dancing on a bar to 'tequila' while searching for my stolen bike???


/Mickey lost his bick, didn't he? Uuuu... don't baby cry...
/The Song, I've wriiten for U:
Bike loves youuu Mickeeyy
Mickeeyy loves him tooo
And the road may look cool to U, Bike
And the sky may look blueee...
But uuu uuu uuu baby bluee
uuu uuu uuu thieves love bikes tooo

----------


## Andy Tacker

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

----------


## hometown

Mick, I have a really serius suggestion for you,
Could you just spend a moment posting a picture of you here, I think someone likes to see your face and many more...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by hometown_ 
> Mick, I have a really serius suggestion for you,
> Could you just spend a moment posting a picture of you here, I think someone likes to see your face and many more...


hmm posting more than one picture of me may crack the world, and I don't think the sun is ready for the chicken to emerge.

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> hmm posting more than one picture of me may crack the world, and I don't think the sun is ready for the chicken to emerge.


That's the thing I early told U... Agents are around there, searching for U Neo... arghh... Mick

By the way... Do U like the song written for U  exclusively?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> That's the thing I early told U... Agents are around there, searching for U Neo... arghh... Mick
> 
> By the way... Do U like the song written for U  exclusively?


Secret Agent Man...Secret Agent Man...

I've had the star wars music stuck in my head for the past 8 weeks...the part where they play that 'dah dah dah, dah dah duh' when they show the dark side.

/Space Madness

----------


## souldog

Darn it Mick!! You know that kind of stuff is infectious. :Mad:  
dah dah dah, dah dah duh  oh **** 

 :Frown:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Is that all there is?
Is that all there is?
If that's all there is my friend then let's keep dancing....


Boring.

Three tunes that get stuck in your head:

1) The theme from Gilligan's Island.
2) The theme from Mr. Ed.
3) Tie a Yellow Ribbon.

A horse is a horse 
of course of course
and no one can talk
to a horse of course

unless of course the horse 
is the famous Mr. Ed.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Is that all there is?
> Is that all there is?
> If that's all there is my friend then let's keep dancing....
> 
> 
> Boring.
> 
> Three tunes that get stuck in your head:
> ...


Ack...now I've got tie a yellow ribbon intermixed with the star wars music...your evil tom...your just plain pure evil  :Smilie:

----------


## SolarFlare

http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/s1012317.htm











Speaks for itself.

----------


## galathaea

```
{*  }  {*  }
     #




{  *}  {  *}
     #




 ---    ---
     !




{.  }  {.  }
     ^




{  .}  {  .}
     ^
```

uh...

sooo... what up?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/s1012317.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously they didn't read the fine print when they ordered the ACME do it yourself plane kit...

----------


## SolarFlare

Well, _obviously_!

----------


## souldog

Has anybody read the fine print?  WHat does that ****ing **** say
anyway?  AHHH...maybe that is where the fricking physicists can 
find the mind of god.

----------


## Mick

birthdays are always boring well unless yer with me that is...nothing like running naked thru a crowded firestation shouting movie...but at any rate happy b-day Mathew Joy...as if you read the GD forums you clown  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nana123

I didnot mean to hurt anyone or laugh at anyone because of any of their things, but I have to say it s easy to recognize whether or not a smile is true...Your stomach does not seem to move while showing your excitement atall...

When I said Junk, I meant the way one behaves, the languages he uses, the way he thinks and the way he acts...That s "his behaviors", I classified so clearly that may make someone get me wrong...I never never meant anything about money, riches...and something like that.

No matter how you run to hide or do something so as not to be laughed at or so and so..., if you could understand it now right-in your heart, it s also enough...

Sorry and Thanks a lot for understanding the culture gap that might stay in between as SolarFlare once mentioned...

My name is Fiona ! My parents and my best friends call me Nina, When I come to Japan (long ago with my parents, they went home after work finished), my Japanese friends call me Nana...and that s it !.... :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

what' the over/under on jamal breaking the record next weekend???

----------


## Mick

check check check...where is my check? anyways...happy birthday to jfaust...

/Yes I am the birthday guy  :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Le sigh, out of vacation time.

It's the last work day of the year and I don't have any vacation time left. Maybe that explains why there are only three people in the building this morning. (Usually about 30).

Boring.

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Le sigh, out of vacation time.
> 
> It's the last work day of the year and I don't have any vacation time left. Maybe that explains why there are only three people in the building this morning. (Usually about 30).
> 
> Boring.


U should write a watch-word with the following words:
"Put away your dirty hands from my vacation!"
Then as U can guess, U should visit your boss  :Wink: 

btw, I'm going to have 7 days out of work  :Cool:

----------


## Mick

4 more years...yea 4 more years...heres to the losers...if your liberal/socialist clap your hands..losers....see saddam if you need someone to lookup too...anyways

http://www.sunspot.net/business/inve...ness-headlines


losers..4 more..yes!!!

----------


## Mathew Joy

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> birthdays are always boring well unless yer with me that is...nothing like running naked thru a crowded firestation shouting movie...but at any rate happy b-day Mathew Joy...


Hi dear pal :wave,
WOW...thank you. Atleast one person in the world thought of wishing me. I expected something from CG since they track the bdays...a pm or a mail.



> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> as if you read the GD forums you clown


Normally I don't read the GD forums...but for the past couple of weeks I used to read it to track a few characters (you know). And I found some threads interesting... few (esp.. you :Smilie: )seems a lot differernt  than in the tech forums... so you guys adhere to the strict guidlines the moderators have set...thats nice :Wink:   :Smilie: . So this forum is good to knock yourself out...hmmmm...

Do you guys get holidays for christmas?? Here we have just one day. I'm taking one week leave and'll return after the new year. So...wish you merry christmas and a happy new (bug free) year to all.... :Smilie:   :Cool:

----------


## Mick

ollie is so poetic...ain't he...err hug a tree why don't you...




> Finally, the loopy leftist rhetoric in the aftermath of Saddams capture obscures the extraordinary courage, training, persistence and discipline of the American soldiers who pursued and caught the Butcher of Baghdad. Rather than wasting time inventing crazy conspiracy theories and efforts to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory, the Democrats and their media allies ought to simply try hanging around with these heroes for a few days. It would be good for their mental health. 
> 
> Lt. Col. Oliver North was embedded with the 1st Marine Expeditionary Force and the 4th Infantry Division during Operation Iraqi Freedom. He has recently returned from Iraq where he reported on the unit that captured Saddam Hussein. His book, War Stories: Operation Iraqi Freedom, is available at your local bookstore or on the web

----------


## Mick

as a cowboy's fan...it's kinda hard to sit here and root for the deadskins....this is what i've come 2??? ohh well I get the ravens game tommorrow...and the 'boys are still in the playoffs...well ok if you do the math it's one of those impossible things...but then that's kinda always been possible...it's just homefield A to me right now...*sigh* hey but I think with the tuna man we are back to the early 90's and winning it all

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> 4 more years...yea 4 more years...heres to the losers...if your liberal/socialist clap your hands..losers....see saddam if you need someone to lookup too...anyways
> 
> http://www.sunspot.net/business/inve...ness-headlines
> 
> 
> losers..4 more..yes!!!


That's not anything to give Bush credit for and btw, jobs aren't exactly up significantly.

----------


## Mick

Umm I'd be buying lottery tickets...or something like that.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/e...de/3359149.stm

----------


## Mick

all these probes....where is cartman??? time to step up my earth destruction plans...

http://spaceflightnow.com/mars/mera/040104image1.html

BTW: we are planning on scooting over and spray painting 'owned' on beagles smoking ruins  :Wink:

----------


## Homestead

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> all these probes....where is cartman??? time to step up my earth destruction plans...
> 
> http://spaceflightnow.com/mars/mera/040104image1.html
> 
> BTW: we are planning on scooting over and spray painting 'owned' on beagles smoking ruins


You didnt feel bored.  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

sometimes I wish people would stop posting and smell the roses...sometimes I enjoy seeing...




> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


it gives me that peace of mind, that all is well in the world...

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


Well... It seems U have asked "who is Mick?"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Well... It seems U have asked "who is Mick?"


sorta like where in the world is waldo....

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> sorta like where in the world is waldo....


www.google.com
type the following sentence
"weapons of mass destruction"
and press the right button ("I'm feeling lucky!")  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

hmm I get links to pictures of britney spears boobies....

----------


## Mick

took me a hour to finish this...anyone got a bag of dorritos and some dew???

http://www.theantidrug.com/marijuana/quiz.html

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> hmm I get links to pictures of britney spears boobies....


hmm but U should have got links to pictures of M. Jacksons p***...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> hmm but U should have got links to pictures of M. Jacksons p***...


after MJ gets off (no pun intended) they should charge every single parent that sends their kids over to his house...talk about a good reason to cull the gene pool...

/Got money? Got a different skin color? then we must acquit..

----------


## galathaea

Wow, I never knew a joint could have LSD on it.  Which is like, so crazy and far out, man, since LSD thermally decomposes at such a low temperature that doing so would be a complete waste of materials...

_I got 4 correct!!  They say I know a lot about marijuana.  Both They and I agree that is a good thing._

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> Wow, I never knew a joint could have LSD on it.  Which is like, so crazy and far out, man, since LSD thermally decomposes at such a low temperature that doing so would be a complete waste of materials...
> 
> _I got 4 correct!!  They say I know a lot about marijuana.  Both They and I agree that is a good thing._


I like the majority enter rehab for being addicted to some smoke...umm never meet a weed addict...somebody point that person out to me...

majority??? umm how about the majority *forced* to go to rehab cause they got caught..smoking the weed...

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> www.google.com
> type the following sentence
> "weapons of mass destruction"
> and press the right button ("I'm feeling lucky!")


How about
"french military victories"

----------


## mdmd

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> How about
> "french military victories"


Or rather

"Marry beautiful Belarus Women" Maybe dim can hook us up  :Thumb:

----------


## Mick

I thought I'd seen it all, but CNN laying in bed with moveon.org...nice...way to go...keep those tin foil hats on...your sure to win win win...

/laughing all the way to 2008...

----------


## Homestead

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> How about
> "french military victories"


I love new discoveries.  :Smilie: 
We here already recieved new news, We re waiting to bring it up in public ! A new hit on codeguru !  :Smilie:

----------


## mdmd

moveon is big I tell you, big... Ohhh, this guy is a democrat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Homestead

> _Originally posted by Homestead_ 
> Yes, I am a democrat, I will give people second chance.
> You are putting me into trouble again. That Indian imported male gai would kill me !!!

----------


## Nana123

I have left the country since I was really young. I forgot almost everything, but my blood is still from my Home. 
*First, I REALLY REALLY hate the STEALERS (Technologies). 

Second. I always have chance to travel around here and there, different places in the world.

I KNOW how the people outside the country think about country. 

I want all those here where I am living, or anywhere I come to, to know that MY COUNTRY GOT SHAMEFUL AND RUINED JUST BECAUSE of the EXISTENCE of the (IMPORTED) BUGS LIKE THOSE I MET HERE.*

NINA

----------


## Nana123

About any other things, you can do as you please !

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by mdmd_ 
> moveon is big I tell you, big... Ohhh, this guy is a democrat


yea I read why I am a demoncrat the other day from linked from

http://www.nicedoggie.net/

heh heh

----------


## galathaea

moveon.org is of the same caliber as fox news.  They both pander to partisan role playing over active investigation of events.  And they both do the same amount of squirming around their actual affiliations to give more of an appearance of legitimacy.  I don't blame CNN for getting in on the game.  

Consolidate demographics, and all that...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> moveon.org is of the same caliber as fox news.  They both pander to partisan role playing over active investigation of events.  And they both do the same amount of squirming around their actual affiliations to give more of an appearance of legitimacy.  I don't blame CNN for getting in on the game.  
> 
> Consolidate demographics, and all that...


I do..I didn't expect them to be that blatant about it, haven't seen foxnews link to things like rightwingnews etc etc...both of them should leave that crap out of reporting the news...maybe this is why I think all reporters wear a tin foil hat...hmm

----------


## dimm_coder

Ohhh these girlss... Seems I'd better go to a monastery... uhhh...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Ohhh these girlss... Seems I'd better go to a monastery... uhhh...


put the prOn down dimm

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> put the prOn down dimm


no, dirty boy... keep your hands up while watching ... errrr... I've meant merely relation questions... but seems that my mind is unstable.. that's the reason

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> no, dirty boy... keep your hands up while watching ... errrr... I've meant merely relation questions... but seems that my mind is unstable.. that's the reason


nothing wrong with having a unstable mind  :Wink:

----------


## Homestead

I am sure THAT has already been read. I hope that will always stay in your mind !!!

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> nothing wrong with having a unstable mind


sometimes, that can cause some troubles for people near you, but I donot want to cause pain for somebody... on the other hand U cannot go ahead if U're afraid to change something... humm but I'm young yet and maybe I shouldn't put so many troubles into my head

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> sometimes, that can cause some troubles for people near you, but I donot want to cause pain for somebody... on the other hand U cannot go ahead if U're afraid to change something... humm but I'm young yet and maybe I shouldn't put so many troubles into my head


if I had a nickel for every crazy thing I've done...why then, I'd have some serious pocket change...

----------


## Homestead

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> sometimes, that can cause some troubles for people near you, but I donot want to cause pain for somebody... on the other hand U cannot go ahead if U're afraid to change something... humm but I'm young yet and maybe I shouldn't put so many troubles into my head


May I have a say to dimm-coder ?
If you could already think so, you can stop talking to him... Let him alone talking in this Boring thread, sometimes posting some links and then expessing his feelings..., 
You can only come, watch, and let him move on his own...
You will know what things are like then...True !

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> if I had a nickel for every crazy thing I've done...why then, I'd have some serious pocket change...


The US monetary hasn't so many nickels  :Wink: 

U're right, it's better to try to feel something new and make a look to see what is placed beyond the horizon rather than merely waiting gifts from the heaven... humm... nevertheless I like gifts  :Smilie:

----------


## Homestead

If you couldnt do that, I raise both of my hands up and 100% support you till the end. Trust me !!! 
I always want to make things simpler like dimmer  :Smilie:  and be as straightforward as possible, You can count on me about that.
The Japanese dont have such characters as saying thing clearly like: Yes or No because they like to say Maybe instead, but my parents are still American, I d like to say YES or NO sometimes especially before those whose nationality is American...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Homestead_ 
> 
> I always want to make things simpler like dimmer  and be as straightforward as possible, You can count on me about that.


err straightforward??? sometimes just trying to figure out what your saying homey is a riddle in itself.

----------


## Homestead

Dimmer ! 
I mean I support you to win the game !
Do you trust me ???

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Homestead_ 
> The Japanese dont have such characters as saying thing clearly like: Yes or No because they like to say Maybe instead


Well... Sometimes I say "Maybe" too... ohh even often enough... so  does it means I'm Japanese?

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> err straightforward??? sometimes just trying to figure out what your saying homey is *a riddle* in itself.





> Dimmer !
> I mean I support you to win *the game* !
> Do you trust me ???


So, do U mean, hometown, that U support me to solve *the riddle* pointed out by Mick?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Well... Sometimes I says "Maybe" too... ohh even often enough... so  does it means I'm Japanese?


in other news, our japanese overlords are arriving in Iraq...I wonder what kinda kewl robots they are bringing to the fight...

----------


## Homestead

The riddle no one can ever solve. 
You dont even have time or chance to solve it...
Try to teach her to know all the best and the most beautiful things you know about this world, and remember to teach her about the prides of being blessed to live in the US and how to protect it. I am serious. 
I just hope she will never learn any bad behaviors from her father !!!

----------


## dimm_coder

> The riddle no one can ever solve.
> You dont even have time or chance to solve it...
> Try to teach her to know all the best and the most beautiful things you know about this world, and remember to teach her about the prides of being blessed to live in the US and how to protect it. I am serious.
> I just hope she will never learn any bad behaviors from her father !!!


What about are U talking hometown or did U say these words to Mick?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> What about are U talking hometown or did U say these words to Mick?


now that's what I'm talking about...maybe homey should add another logon name to her collection...

TheRiddler

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> in other news, our japanese overlords are arriving in Iraq...I wonder what kinda kewl robots they are bringing to the fight...


Hum... I've always been impressed by these small funny mans... being a loser of the war to make so big steps for a short time... unlike ussr communists winners heh

btw. I'm going to the waterpool now... so buy everyone... Mick, you're alone with homey now so be careful... ummm like that Queen's song from "Highlander" "Don't loose your head"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nana123

That was for MICK or to be correct _ICK
Below is for You Dimmer.



> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> So, do U mean, hometown, that U support me to solve *the riddle* pointed out by Mick?


If you wanted to solve the problem, Let Him alone here. and KEEP YOUR MOUTH CLOSE !!! 
Do you want to make a deal ? I promise. Trust me !!! 
I WONT GET INVOLVED IN THE RIDDLE.

*About what I said about terms used like YES/MAYBE/NO: I dont know if you know about it but Can you just think of it in a broad way ? Dont just base on the words themselves  like that !!!!*

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Hum... I've always been impressed by these small funny mans... being a loser of the war to make so big steps for a short time... unlike ussr communists winners heh
> 
> btw. I'm going to the waterpool now... so buy everyone... Mick, you're alone with homey now so be careful... ummm like that Queen's song from "Highlander" "Don't loose your head"


because we were there to turn their backwards arses around...have fun dimm, cheer up...go have a beer or something

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Nana123_ 
> That was for MICK or to be correct _ICK


ohh you are so clever...wish I could be that clever....

----------


## Nana123

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> ohh you are so clever...wish I could be that clever....


Come on _ICK man, let Dimmer and everyone who wants to know, know it !
I didnt mean to make you sad or something, but I think it s time.
I amnot cleverer than anyone here, but I am sure I know about this more than they do...
Remember all of what I said to you in my post above. Teach your daughter to be good !!! You will always be in her heart then...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Nana123_ 
> Come on _ICK man, let Dimmer and everyone who wants to know, know it !
> I didnt mean to make you sad or something, but I think it s time.
> I amnot cleverer than anyone here, but I am sure I know about this more than they do...
> Remember all of what I said to you in my post above. Teach your daughter to be good !!! You will always be in her heart then...


and your a parent? so you know right?

----------


## Nana123

Stop drinking or smoking or you want to leave earlier !!

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Nana123_ 
> Stop drinking or smoking or you want to leave earlier !!



TheRiddler strikes again...

----------


## Nana123

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> and your a parent? so you know right?


*coughing and laughing*
Admit your problem ??? 

Now, tell me how smart I am ?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Nana123_ 
> *coughing and laughing*
> Admit your problem ??? 
> 
> Now, tell me how smart I am ?


on a scale of  1 to 10? -11

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> because we were there to turn their backwards arses around...have fun dimm, cheer up...go have a beer or something


Good luck, Mickey.




> _Originally posted by Homey_ 
> Try to teach her to know all the best and the most beautiful things you know about this world


errr... beer && sex && rock'n'roll 
/dimm is jocking  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nana123

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> TheRiddler strikes again...


STRIKES ? Yes, I made many strikes to get you back up, I did try to  make you happy again. I made many strikes to let you know that you are just like a crazy stupid head that can be esily fooled by some people on this board ?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Nana123_ 
> I made many strikes to let you know that you are just like a crazy stupid head that can be esily fooled by some people on this board ?


gosh I'm a crazy stupid head who got fooled...ohh whoo is me...the horror, horror...

----------


## Nana123

> _Originally posted by Nana123_ 
> *coughing and laughing*
> Admit your problem ??? 
> 
> Now, tell me how smart I am ?


I MEANT your H problem, not THAT PROBLEM.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Nana123_ 
> I MEANT your H problem, not THAT PROBLEM.


stop packing the bowl so tight homey...your one step from a darwin award...

----------


## Mick

in other news...

if there is a god...she will smite those philly punks....cheeseheads to go on my cheesesteak please....go greenbay go greenbay...

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> in other news...
> 
> if there is a god...she will smite those philly punks....cheeseheads to go on my cheesesteak please....go greenbay go greenbay...


 :Mad:

----------


## Mick

well opps I was about to write 14-7 and 15mins left 4th quarter..but then those bozo's go and score...I need some extra cheese here!!!!

/NFC east dallas ain't there so, boo boo boo philly....

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> well opps I was about to write 14-7 and 15mins left 4th quarter..but then those bozo's go and score...I need some extra cheese here!!!!
> 
> /NFC east dallas ain't there so, boo boo boo philly....


Well it looks like the Ravens lost... which must mean...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> Well it looks like the Ravens lost... which must mean...


where you been? the ravens are so last week....anyways props to philly, I don't hold out that carolina will beat them, better defense than GB but worse offense...should be an interesting game though...


new england/philly....new england in the end...but then payton is playing very good, so maybe it will be the ole *baltimore* colts in the superbowl...

----------


## VuQ_Le

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_


You rock the world with them !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

why to go al sharpton...I was waiting for that race card to be played...thank god he's a democrat....

----------


## Mick

for the love of all that's sane, solarflare can you please either reformat that long arsed link or delete it....the submit button is so far to the right, it's starting to look like me...  :Smilie:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> for the love of all that's sane, solarflare can you please either reformat that long arsed link or delete it....the submit button is so far to the right, it's starting to look like me...


I'm not quite sure what you're talkinig about.

----------


## Mick

the links you posted 01-11-2004 05:40 PM at

----------


## Homestead

_A letter from Robert LoveLace_

Dear My SolarFlare
I want to cry because it cut me so deep. How I can heal it now ? I want to delete it..I m calling some of my servants for help...Where are you ? My men ! My guard !
*.......................................Coward Robert LoveLace*

Take it deep, Take it deep, Take it deep....
It s your turn to take it deep,
It s your turn to take it deep,

----------


## Homestead

*
You're struttin' into town like you're slingin' a gun
Just a small town dude with a big city attitude
Honey are you lookin' for some trouble tonight?
Well alright

You think you're so bad drive the women folk wild
Shoot'em all down with the flash of your pearly smile
Honey but you met your match tonight
Oh, that's right

You think you'll knock me off my feet
'Til I'm flat on the floor
'Til my heart is cryin' Indian
And I'm beggin' for more
So come on baby come on baby
Come on baby show me
What that loaded gun is for

If you can give it I can take it
'Cause if this heart is gonna break
It's gonna take a lot to break it
I know tonight somebody's gonna win the fight
So if you're so tough come on and prove it
Your heart is down for the count
And you know you're gonna lose it
Tonight you're gonna go down in flames
Just like Jesse James

You're an outlaw lover and I'm after you hide
Well you ain't so strong
Won't be long 'til your hands are tied
Tonight I'm gonna take you in dead or alive
That's right

You break the laws of love in the name of desire
Take ten steps back 'cause I'm ready baby: aim and fire
Baby there's nowhere you gonna run tonight
Ooh, that's right

Well you had your way with love
But it's the end of the day
Now a team of wild horses
Couldn't drag your heart away

So come on baby come on baby
Come on baby you know
There ain't nothing left to say

You think you'll knock me off my feet
'Til I'm flat on the floor
'Til my heart is cryin' Indian
And I'm beggin' for more
So come on baby, come on baby
Come on baby, come on

Tonight you're gonna go down in flames
Just like Jesse James
Tonight you're gonna go down in flames
Just like Jesse James

I'm gonna shoot you down Jesse James*

----------


## Homestead

From now ON...
You on your way, I m on mine. Stop talking anything about ME.

Fiona

----------


## souldog

VICTORY!!!!!!!!!! :Wave:

----------


## Tom Frohman

It was inevitable. Friday the 13th came on a Tuesday this month.

----------


## Homestead

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> VICTORY!!!!!!!!!!


CHEER !!!!!!



 :Wave:

----------


## Mick

man too much -FMJ- watch time lately...I need to go blow something up this weekend....

/Still waiting for solar to delete those links....hmm maybe a road trip to philly is in order  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> /Still waiting for solar to delete those links....hmm maybe a road trip to philly is in order


Are those showing up as links for you?  I see images.

----------


## Mick

I turn the images off....because I think of the children..

----------


## SolarFlare

1. [edit]FMJ is Full Metal Jacket[/edit]
2. Do you seriously want me to delete the smilies?
3. They're calling it "Fourth and Forever".
4. Four things in a list is a pretty good amount.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> 1. Who is FMJ?
> 
> *full metal jacket*
> 
> 2. Do you seriously want me to delete the smilies?
> 
> *can you just post a link to it rather than the image?*


this is what I see in case you haven't turned off the images, in one big long line....nice that it gets formatted properly in my post isn't it???

EDIT: *lol* darn that VB keeps tagging the url around it...

notmyhttp://forums.civfanatics.com/images/smilies/ninja1.gifhttp://forums.civfanatics.com/images/smilies/ripperwhore.gifhttp://forums.civfanatics.com/images/smilies/rocket.gifhttp://forums.civfanatics.com/images/smilies/rocketq3.gifhttp://forums.civfanatics.com/images/smilies/snipersmilie.gifhttp://forums.civfanatics.com/images/smilies/spanking.gifhttp://forums.civfanatics.com/images/smilies/rantanim.gifhttp://forums.civfanatics.com/images/smilies/hammer.gif


http://forums.civfanatics.com/images...ies/hammer.gif

----------


## Mick

maybe just one image on a line instead of chained together???

----------


## Homestead

I will leave here for 1 months this spring vacation. I ll fly to South Korea, and South Africa.
Perhaps I will miss quarreling with all of you...True !

----------


## galathaea

So... now we know, Mick...

You like the standard blue window format...

You keep your start bar on the bottom...

It doesn't look like it auto minimises, but you might have needed to click down there...

You know how to use MS Paint's eraser...

Little by little, Mick.  Little by little....



_its like we're peeking over your shoulder...  

boo!_

----------


## Homestead

I calculated already, it s been 8 months. Tell me If 8 months is equal to 1 minute.!!!
Answer me !! You think I dont feel it. I m not a tree or a weed. Got it ?

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> this is what I see in case you haven't turned off the images, in one big long line....nice that it gets formatted properly in my post isn't it???


Just wait until enough posts have pushed it back to a point where you don't notice it.

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> So... now we know, Mick...
> 
> You like the standard blue window format...
> 
> You keep your start bar on the bottom...
> 
> It doesn't look like it auto minimises, but you might have needed to click down there...
> 
> ...


I'm not paranoid...really I'm not  :Wink:  Not my PC anyways...one of those, can you get this all configured for me kinda things...I hate laptops, though this one is growing on me...sorta like the fungus between my toes  :Wink:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> Just wait until enough posts have pushed it back to a point where you don't notice it.


let me just help it along

----------


## galathaea

> _Originally posted by Mick_
> I'm not paranoid...really I'm not  Not my PC anyways...one of those, can you get this all configured for me kinda things...I hate laptops, though this one is growing on me...sorta like the fungus between my toes


Of course its not your PC!!  Everyone already knows the laptop story, and besides, that is obviously XP not 2000.  You think no one pays attention around here???

Although you might pretend you are not paranoid, you know deep down that people are watching.  And just because you are paranoid does _not_ mean that they are _not_ out to get you...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> Of course its not your PC!!  Everyone already knows the laptop story, and besides, that is obviously XP not 2000.  You think no one pays attention around here???


err no...you mean people are paying attention???

If you don't eat your meat, you can't have any pudding. How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat?




> Although you might pretend you are not paranoid, you know deep down that people are watching.  And just because you are paranoid does _not_ mean that they are _not_ out to get you...


heh heh, yes I am paranoid, what suprises me often is what people do in the workplace...even people who know what promiscous mode is and how a sniffer works.

----------


## galathaea

> what suprises me often is what people do in the workplace...even people who know what promiscous mode is and how a sniffer works.


but that's natural!

even dogs would do it if they had an internet connection and opposable thumbs...




_type, that is... uhh... emails and stuff...
critical dialectics and all that...

to their cyber groups!_

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by galathaea_ 
> but that's natural!
> 
> even dogs would do it if they had an internet connection and opposable thumbs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _type, that is... uhh... emails and stuff...
> ...





> Jack Byrnes: That smell, Bob, is our <poop>! Focker flushed the toilet in the den!
> Greg Focker: I told you Jack it wasn't me it was Jynx.
> Jack Byrnes: FOCKER! I'm not gonna tell you again Jynx cannot flush the toilet he's a cat for Christ sakes!!
> Larry: The animal doesn't even have thumbs Focker!

----------


## Homestead

Nina just wanted to say that Nina think carefully and Nina really sorry about everything, Nina decide to throw an exception as abc_coder already suggested, here.

Nina dont know who you are, you dont know about Nina, either. 
Nina really ugly and wicked...true !
About Nina characters: Just because you have not met or havenot been Nina friend, you dont know. Nina lazy,cruel. Nina like atrocities. What Nina did was just a joke to make fun of you...haha. You stop from now or Nina will kill you. 
Nina know you like  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smilie:   :Wink: 
Nina know you dont feel alright and that s why Nina should leave.
Nina have friend here and also like to have many nice friends like Souldog, mdmd, SolarFlare...and even Brad!

----------


## Homestead

Boring though but no REGRETs for a healthy and good decision !  :Smilie: 



> 69 was a very year,
> Do you know what I meant, my dear !

----------


## Homestead

I absolutely believe in myself !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> 
> If you don't eat your meat, you can't have any pudding. How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat?


Yep. I like this one... I'm going throu my disks and take the one... "Hello, is there anybody in there?"

----------


## SolarFlare

Nothing like starting the day with a good meal...

----------


## Homestead

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> Nothing like starting the day with a good meal...


That s what Me is doing  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  ( :Big Grin: )
SolarFlare, is it you in the picture ?  :Smilie:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Homestead_ 
> SolarFlare, is it you in the picture ?


Yeah I'm in the top right corner, the guy in the suit and yellow shoes... that's me.

----------


## Homestead

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> Yeah I'm in the top right corner, the guy in the suit and yellow shoes... that's me.


 :Frown:  I already said that you shoudl count me in, why did you still hesitate ? You looked down on my ability to handle the problem, right ? I know much about marketing strategies and was taught a lot about different things happened in company whenever I go home to visit my relatives, I would also like to exagerate much more about my abilities but I would still like to give you some surprises then, so I will stop for now  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

http://www.mironov.net/pingu/pingu.htm

317.2 so far....


err 319.8 now...

err 320.5 now now...



pssst don't tell PETA...

----------


## SolarFlare

Good stuff...

----------


## SolarFlare

Get shorter than...

----------


## Mick

ahh now I'll have to get 321!!!

----------


## Tom Frohman

Sigh.
The terps bite the dust.
I hate Duke.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Sigh.
> The terps bite the dust.
> I hate Duke.


well I must say the officiating SUCKED, I've never seen more balls [watch the jokes here] go out of bounds and be handed over to duke. Must have been because there was a referee whose name was 'DUKE'..no kidding talking about foreshadowing.

The game wasn't really close though, maryland struggled for the whole game.

But I get satisfaction that we knocked them outta the number one spot last year, and wasn't it also the year before...ahh good times...

but for being such a young team...we are so talented...you just wait!!!

ohh yea I'm obligated to say....

DUKE SUCKS!!!!

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> Good stuff...


timing is everything

----------


## SolarFlare

Big feet big batting average...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> Big feet big batting average...


I will break this tie....err later  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

be the penguin

doobie doobie

----------


## SolarFlare

Will it be it two immortals locked in an epic battle until Judgment Day and trumpets sound?

/still has lowest score (0 doesn't count)

[edit: link no longer works, methinks?]

----------


## Mick

link works for me.

I have to have the longest head in the snow shot, though I haven't been tracking it...well over 200...splat

----------


## county00

I just post in this thread to say that Malen Whone s  transformation from LOST to WIN ( :Big Grin: ) really makes me ROTFL. Even a 5 year-old kid can reali*z*e it though.. :Smilie:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> link works for me.
> 
> I have to have the longest head in the snow shot, though I haven't been tracking it...well over 200...splat


Around 210, methinks.  Will try link shortly.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> link works for me.


You're right, the link is working now:

/not quite what I expected

----------


## SolarFlare

Thank you, google!

/pingu lives

----------


## mdmd

Heh. Annoying yet fun.

----------


## Mick

still tied...I got 323.5 last night....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> still tied...I got 323.5 last night....


I guess that makes me the loser...  :Frown:

----------


## Gabriel Fleseriu

Tied

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> I guess that makes me the loser...


the highests I have seen (without the cheat, and no I don't know the cheat, that's cheating after all, and where is the fun in that) is 325 something...

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> the highests I have seen (without the cheat, and no I don't know the cheat, that's cheating after all, and where is the fun in that) is 325 something...


By the way I got 323.5 twice yesterday... I'm retiring...  :Big Grin: 

(Oh yeah and during googling I found there are cracked versions where you hit it 800 every time...)

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> By the way I got 323.5 twice yesterday... I'm retiring... 
> 
> (Oh yeah and during googling I found there are cracked versions where you hit it 800 every time...)


unless someone cracks 323.5...I have no comment...

----------


## gstercken

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> Get shorter than...


Thats harder than getting far! However:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by gstercken_ 
> Thats harder than getting far! However:


I forgot to mention I got 65.4 as well... but since I forgot... looks like you're the first to claim it  :Big Grin:   :Thumb: .

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> I forgot to mention I got 65.4 as well... but since I forgot... looks like you're the first to claim it  .


lowest I got was 70...but it goes against my nature to try and lose  :Wink:  would be funny if there was a demoncrat/republican version...where you could smack GWB or hmm a dirty hippy around...

----------


## Mick

it's snowing again...wheeeeee...I stocked up on beer, good call if I say so myself....

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> it's snowing again...wheeeeee...I stocked up on beer, good call if I say so myself....


It's snowing here too... and it was about -20 C last week. while a child I had out-of-door activities on such a weather (to ski, hockey, snawballs)..heh and there were no problems with freezing over. brrr.... now I donot like such a cold weather, but actually I donot like hot weather too. it's about -8 C today and it's more comfortable for me.

btw. I've read that the munipalicy of some Canada town has prohibited to snowball for kids because it would grow up aggression. hummm funny... 
So, kids, don't throw snowballs in each other, U'd better go playing Quake!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Simon666

588.3

Beat that.

----------


## Yves M

Second try: 587.1

It can't be that hard, can it  :Wink: 


edit:

Yeah ! 588.8

----------


## Yves M

Just a small proof:

----------


## Yves M

Way too easy: 593  :Wink:

----------


## gstercken

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> 588.3
> 
> Beat that.





> _Originally posted by Yves M_
> Second try: 587.1
> 
> It can't be that hard, can it 
> 
> Way too easy: 593


Hey, wait a moment: That's the "cracked" version (also known as pingu2). You easily reach values around the 600s with that...  :Big Grin:  

BTW: This is pingu3

----------


## gstercken

Another question (off topic  :Big Grin: ): How are you embedding the bitmaps into your posts? Probably with the img tag... But doesn't this require the bitmap to be accessible via http?

----------


## Simon666

****, they figured me out.  :Big Grin:  Oh well, 1214.7

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by gstercken_ 
> Another question (off topic ): How are you embedding the bitmaps into your posts? Probably with the img tag... But doesn't this require the bitmap to be accessible via http?


Apparently when you post it as attachment and in jpg format it automatically becomes an image, no need for image tags. Nice improvement of this site, how long is this?

----------


## gstercken

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> Oh well, 1214.7


pingu4?

----------


## gstercken

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> Apparently when you post it as attachment and in jpg format it automatically becomes an image, no need for image tags.


Only for jpgs, I see... Thanks!

----------


## Simon666

> _Originally posted by gstercken_ 
> pingu4?


Nope, got lucky with pingu3, is there a pingu4?



> _Originally posted by gstercken_ 
> Only for jpgs, I see... Thanks!


I don't know whether it is only for jpg's, but that sure works.

----------


## Yves M

> _Originally posted by gstercken_ 
> Only for jpgs, I see... Thanks!


Works with PNGs as well, at least on Firebird.



> _Originally posted by Simon the Evil_ 
> ****, they figured me out.


Tss, and I thought I was getting the real deal here...

----------


## Simon666

Another penguin game...

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> Apparently when you post it as attachment and in jpg format it automatically becomes an image, no need for image tags. Nice improvement of this site, how long is this?


September 2003

gifs too.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> It's snowing here too... and it was about -20 C last week. while a child I had out-of-door activities on such a weather (to ski, hockey, snawballs)..heh and there were no problems with freezing over. brrr.... now I donot like such a cold weather, but actually I donot like hot weather too. it's about -8 C today and it's more comfortable for me.
> 
> btw. I've read that the munipalicy of some Canada town has prohibited to snowball for kids because it would grow up aggression. hummm funny... 
> So, kids, don't throw snowballs in each other, U'd better go playing Quake!


we only got like 7 inches...but you have to understand, marylanders...can't drive worth a poop, so it's better to stay home  :Wink: 

hey you kids!!! stop throwing snowballs and get off my lawn!!!

also...you guys are a bunch of cheaters!!! play the penguin game I linked, and lets see how far you can smack linux....loooosssssseeeerrrsss  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## VuQ_Le

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> we only got like 7 inches...but you have to understand, marylanders...can't drive worth a poop, so it's better to stay home 
> 
> hey you kids!!! stop throwing snowballs and get off my lawn!!!
> 
> also...you guys are a bunch of cheaters!!! play the penguin game I linked, and lets see how far you can smack linux....loooosssssseeeerrrsss


This is exactly what I said "FROM THIS MOMENT ON, I WILL GO OUT AND PICK UP ONE  :Big Grin: ". "WHERE IS MY GAL ?  :Cry: "

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by VuQ_Le_ 
> This is exactly what I said "FROM THIS MOMENT ON, I WILL GO OUT AND PICK UP ONE ". "WHERE IS MY GAL ? "



just watch your back when you do....your gal is gone, get over it  :EEK!:

----------


## Mick

I just wanted to say, where is 'gal' the 'gal' a couple of days and no posts...and where the fark is  vicodin451??? the only person I know of that's got me on post per day by 4 something...._a_S_S_nipe...that he is  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

so let me see if I've got this straight.

move to a country that has no extradition treaty with the US. Write some code that targets SCO/MickeySoft for a denial of service attack.

Release it.


Wait a couple of days, turn yourself in, get the the 250k reward from each company...


profit???

----------


## VuQ_Le

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> <EDIT>Sheeetttt !!! I quoted the wrong post, I didn't read it carefully, but one word to let you know about me, you must CHOOSE the wrong man to confirm your belief about that.

----------


## VuQ_Le

By the way, I'm reading about cyberpsychology, I will let you know later
That's a great subject for those who study about internet and AI  :Big Grin:

----------


## VuQ_Le

Read my original post Mick :Wink:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by VuQ_Le_ 
> Read my original post Mick


let me know when you have an original one  :Big Grin:

----------


## dimm_coder

> move to a country that has no extradition treaty with the US. Write some code that targets SCO/MISHASoft for a denial of service attack.
> 
> Release it.
> 
> Wait a couple of days, turn yourself in, get the the 250k reward from each company...


Yep, that's a  good approach. I should think about that once more  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

/Hi, Mick, old buster  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Yep, that's a  good approach. I should think about that once more  
> 
> /Hi, Mick, old buster


dimmy  :Wave: 

/still trying to figure out what VuQ_Le is saying, the I see a post that he/she/it has edited....

//looking for a clue, col. mustard with the candlestick in the library???

----------


## dimm_coder

U'd better say me about the next thing. What is the age on the average when a man/woman gets married in the US. I think > than 25 years. I'm mostly interested about women age. Nah I have no plans to go to the US for getting married there  :Stick Out Tongue: . I wonder because of wide-spead thought here (may be historicaly) that a woman should be married when she is about 21-25 or less. Of course there are a lot of exceptions but I think that thought captures a mind of every girl.




> I watched a snail crawl along the edge of a straight razor. That's my dream. That's my nightmare. Crawling, slithering, along the edge of a straight... razor... and surviving. -Kurtz


I like this one.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> U'd better say me about the next thing. What is the age on the average when a man/woman gets married in the US. I think > than 25 years. I'm mostly interested about women age. Nah I have no plans to go to the US for getting married there . I wonder because of wide-spead thought here (may be historicaly) that a woman should be married when she is about 21-25 or less. Of course there are a lot of exceptions but I think that thought captures a mind of every girl.


hmm well I think the best age is >25, but me and the ex-wife got married when I was hmm 19 and she was 18...but that was ingraned in her family marrying young that is...and I had nothing better to do at the time  :Wink:  but...big mistake...if you ask me..better for pep's to get things out of their system...and get married >25 if at all  :Wink: 




> I like this one.


from apocalypse now, one of my fav movies, probably because I'm slightly insane...and the fact they play 'The End' at the end...

/The Lizard King...An American Poet....

EDIT: btw I should add, If I recall correctly the stats say american chickadees are marrying at a later age....

----------


## VuQ_Le

Didn't want to break the "quietude"  :Big Grin: 
but the previous's previous post was what I meant. 
Have fun  :Wave:

----------


## Mick

slowly but surely (don't call me shirley) we are catching the question and answer thread/where are we from thread....all hail the boring thread....despair....

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by VuQ_Le_ 
> Didn't want to break the "quietude" 
> but the previous's previous post was what I meant. 
> Have fun


the one about how to 'cyber' or choosing the wrong man, shouldn't that be condesnsed to how to how to choose the wrong man when cybering....an essay on sticky keyboards???

----------


## VuQ_Le

BTW, it is a *He* not it or she or ....
and He knows He was/is having an education. Don't make mistakes in using such personal pronouns...Thank you  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by VuQ_Le_ 
> BTW, it is a *He* not it or she or ....
> and He knows He was/is having an education. Don't make mistakes in using such personal pronouns...Thank you


well at least your getting your learn on....

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> hmm well I think the best age is >25, but me and the ex-wife got married when I was hmm 19 and she was 18...but that was ingraned in her family marrying young that is...and I had nothing better to do at the time  but...big mistake...if you ask me..better for pep's to get things out of their system...and get married >25 if at all


Are U married now again? 
Of course, if this is not a private information  :Stick Out Tongue: 
What about the best age, yes, I think so too. I donot want to get married until I'll be 25 at least. There are a lot of other things I should do in my life before it.




> from apocalypse now, one of my fav movies, probably because I'm slightly insane...and the fact they play 'The End' at the end...


I know that movie of course, but I watched it long time ago and I donot remeber details. So I should watch it again.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Are U married now again?


heck no...never again  :Wink:  well until I turn around 40 ish and get my mail order russian bride  :Wink:

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> heck no...never again


I've supposed that  :Smilie: .




> well until I turn around 40 ish and get my mail order russian bride


Come over here and we'll find U a nice girl  :Wink:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> I've supposed that .
> 
> 
> 
> Come over here and we'll find U a nice girl



kewl I'm looking for one that's about three foot high, flat head (place to set my beer of course)...doesn't speak english..and hmm what else...ohh yea...suffers from narcolepsy...ahh gotta love that....

----------


## Mick

ho hum..just down the road...I guess I should be happy...I coudl be like dimm_coder...there could be a big hunk of burning concrete to the south of me...it's the third testicle I tell you...

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...2004Feb19.html


/The boring thread lives...

----------


## Tom Frohman

Speaking of boring, I wonder what the Detroit Pistons could possibly be thinking. Rasheed Wallace?????  What a stupid trade.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Speaking of boring, I wonder what the Detroit Pistons could possibly be thinking. Rasheed Wallace?????  What a stupid trade.


err who did they trade? I missed that one. I don't pay much attention to the NBA, just the college level...and speaking of that, the ACC is gonna be loaded in the the tourney...and maryland needs to start whooping some tail if the want to get in the game...

duke
north carolina
north carolina state
wake forest
florida state
georgia tech

maryland???

/loaded..who says the ACC isn't the best...baby...

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> err who did they trade? 
> /loaded..who says the ACC isn't the best...baby...


Bob Sura, Lindsey Hunter, Chucky Atkins,  zeljko rebraca....

----------


## Mick

just for wallace?

----------


## Mick

ralphy...you'll put your eye out...

http://www.cnn.com/2004/ALLPOLITICS/...der/index.html

dimocrats running scared.....

/ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> ho hum..just down the road...I guess I should be happy...I coudl be like dimm_coder...there could be a big hunk of burning concrete to the south of me...it's the third testicle I tell you...


Hey, man, what the shi*t do U have against me? 

/false, false, NO

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Hey, man, what the shi*t do U have against me? 
> 
> /false, false, NO


now now dimmy, nutin...just thinking of that chernobyl thing...meh I guess you always have a place to go to get the marshmellows toasty...

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> now now dimmy, nutin...just thinking of that chernobyl thing...meh I guess you always have a place to go to get the marshmellows toasty...


ah.. yeh good good

/They specially besieged clouds... changed current of circumstances and thus - destiny of many people too...

----------


## Mick

here's a tip from your uncle bob.

When a relative of yours asks you to drop them off at the airport...make sure they don't have a boatload of ammunition in the car....jailary almost insued...that's right kids, they check vehicles at BWI...but then I always thought I was the product of the milkman or something like that...jeez...don't you just love family...

----------


## Tom Frohman

Could it be that Galathea was hometown? Or maybe hometown was Galathea? :Confused:

----------


## souldog

neither or either?

the morning star *IS* the evening star.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> the morning star *IS* the evening star.


Well sure, but on a different horizon... if you know what I mean...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Could it be that Galathea was hometown? Or maybe hometown was Galathea?


that would be a scary thought...

----------


## Mick

Ok everybody on three...jump....we'll set this rotation thing back in order.

----------


## Mick

on this day in history




> Mar 4 1861
> The "Stars and Bars" is formally adopted as the flag of the Confederate States of America. 
> 
> Mar 4 1966
> 
> John Lennon claims that The Beatles are "more popular than Jesus", and that "Christianity will... vanish and shrink". 
> 
> Mar 4 1991
> 
> ...


I asked the nurse...Got Milk?

----------


## SolarFlare

John Candy... Spaceballs.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> John Candy... Spaceballs.


sad...I got all choked up watching planes,trains,automobiles....miss the guy...why do all the good fat comics die young and leave a bloated corpse...john belushi...john candy...chris farley

/Land Shark...

----------


## Mick

funny that...forgot john died on the 5th...




> Mar 5 1982
> 
> John Belushi found dead at the Chateau Marmont in Hollywood from a cocaine and heroin overdose. A sketchy woman, Cathy Smith, is later charged with administering the fatal injections.

----------


## Mick

Can the BBC be any more anti-right, anti-USA, pro-socialist?




> The sun was shining, and most of President Chavez's mainly middle-class opponents probably had nothing better to do.


ohh and when you are doing it it's lower class opponents...and it's you know for the people....

Love the BBC but sometimes....

----------


## Mick

this is going to be one of those "it's just me" things...


Reporter: So Senator Kerry how big is it?
Kerry: Big Smile...why it's this big..
Wife: Not again

http://i.a.cnn.net/cnn/2004/ALLPOLIT...chicago.ap.jpg

edit: had to change it...she's not smiling all that big...

----------


## Tom Frohman

1. I don't like databases.
2. I don't want to have anything to do with databases.
3. Until about a month ago I'd never used Visual Basic other than VBA.
4. The database programmer was **** *** last month and I inherited programming the database.
5. Here I am trying to modify someone else's VB program to access the database to A) fix a bug and B) change some things.


AAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tom Frohman

This is dull.

----------


## Mick

this one is just for you tom....

http://www.cnn.com/2004/TECH/space/0...eut/index.html

----------


## Tom Frohman

Lets all rally for the squirrels!

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Lets all rally for the squirrels!


maybe the one of those endangered squirrels knows VB? You just never know...save the earth man...

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> this one is just for you tom....
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2004/TECH/space/0...eut/index.html


Strange, I was able to load the page on my computer anyway.  CNN must think I'm Tom!

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> Strange, I was able to load the page on my computer anyway.  CNN must think I'm Tom!


no your just a loony leftist...I just play one on tv.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> no your just a loony leftist...I just play one on tv.


You play a squirrel on TV or a loony leftist?
And here I thought you played a guitar.

----------


## Mick

I play a lefty loonist guitar playing squirrel or maybe I just spent the night at a holiday inn express.

----------


## souldog

So IEfeats seems to work by connecting to a server at 8AD.com
to download the adds.  Is this correct?

Is 8AD.com responsible for this?

----------


## Mick

I love holidays...I'd say I'm stuck in a one horse town, except they made glue outta the horse last year...arrrrrgggggggghhhh bring on the dancing chipmunks...

----------


## Joe Nellis

Well, it's Easter so maybe you could go look for some colored eggs.  Take solace knowing that who ever thought up coloring eggs and hiding them for children must have really been bored.

http://www.cnn.com/2004/US/Central/0....ap/index.html

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Joe Nellis_ 
> Well, it's Easter so maybe you could go look for some colored eggs.  Take solace knowing that who ever thought up coloring eggs and hiding them for children must have really been bored.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2004/US/Central/0....ap/index.html


Yea I saw that article earlier today, never got the easter egg hunt thing....*shruggles*

/When colored eggs are outlawed only outlaws will have colored eggs...

PS: I would have kept the guns  :Wink:  shh don't tell nobody...

----------


## Tom Frohman

I walked this incredible dog at the shelter last night. A 95lb Great Dane/Labrador mix. One of the easiest dogs to handle I've seen. Walks on a completely loose leash. Extremely friendly. A good dog. ( probably doesn't even chase squirrels  :Smilie:  )

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I walked this incredible dog at the shelter last night. A 95lb Great Dane/Labrador mix. One of the easiest dogs to handle I've seen. Walks on a completely loose leash. Extremely friendly. A good dog. ( probably doesn't even chase squirrels  )


I noticed her ad in the personals too, but didn't drop her a line... I, uh, wanted to give someone else the opportunity to do so  :Wink: .

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
>  Extremely friendly. A good dog. ( probably doesn't even chase squirrels  )


If he'd like to chase squirrels,  U couldn't walk with him  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

and on this day...




> Apr 16 1943
> Chemist Albert Hofmann inadvertently experiences the world's first acid trip when a miniscule quantity of lysergic acid diethylamide accidently seeps through the skin of his finger. After leaving work early, he went home and settled into "a not unpleasant intoxicated condition." Then he had solid two hours of visual hallucinations: "I perceived an uninterrupted stream of fantastic pictures, extraordinary shapes with intense, kaleidoscopic play of colors." It will be another three days before Hofmann gets up the courage to swallow 250 micrograms and ride his bicycle home






> I see skies of blue and clouds of white
> The bright blessed day, the dark sacred night
> And I think to myself, what a wonderful world

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> I see skies of blue and clouds of white...


What did U drink, Mishootka?
Look out of your window, it's night there!

/oh.. . about 7 a.m. 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tom Frohman

If Mick starts singing "Don't Worry, Be Happy", I think we should all start running for our lives.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> If Mick starts singing "Don't Worry, Be Happy", I think we should all start running for our lives.


that's the ganja song...

----------


## Mick

And on this day, reynolds aluminum foil was born..




> May 1 1776
> Adam Weishaupt founds the Bavarian Illuminati, the secret society which controls your mind as part of its plot to overthrow organized religion and control the global economy. If you don't believe it, ask yourself what novus ordo seclorum is doing on your dollar bill.



/Err what's the frequency???

----------


## Tom Frohman

Boring.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Boring.


Thread.

----------


## ats007spdou

Hey guys I just went shopping, came back, took a shower and thought a little bit about what I'll have for dinner......

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> 
>  Boring. 
> 			
> ...


Absolutely.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mathew Joy

Wonder who started it ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

And when the thread becomes almost dead someone livens it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mathew Joy_ 
> Wonder who started it ?  
> 
> And when the thread becomes almost dead someone livens it.


Boring people.
(that's the answer on both questions)

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Boring people.
> (that's the answer on both questions)


On behalf of boring people the world over let me stand up and assert that it is okay to be boring. As a matter of fact this morning I got up, had breakfast, walked the dog, took a shower, shaved and brushed my teeth. Next, I got dressed and went to work.

It doesn't get any better than this.

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> On behalf of boring people the world over let me stand up and assert that it is okay to be boring. As a matter of fact this morning I got up, had breakfast, walked the dog, took a shower, shaved and brushed my teeth. Next, I got dressed and went to work.
> 
> It doesn't get any better than this.


Tom, that's boring...  oh, someone has the worse mornings.
And that's sad. Where's the sad thread?

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Tom, that's boring...


Yes, this is the boring thread.

----------


## Mathew Joy

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
>  As a matter of fact this morning I got up, had breakfast, walked the dog, took a shower, shaved and brushed my teeth.


 Now thats interesting! You mean to say that you had breakfast without brushing your teeth?

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mathew Joy_ 
> Now thats interesting! You mean to say that you had breakfast without brushing your teeth?


Well, but that's right from the medical side to brush your teeth after eating, not before.
Ask Dentist Luz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Well, but that's right from the medical side to brush your teeth after eating, not before.
> Ask Dentist Luz


ahh who cares now...the brits are suppose to start human clinical trails in 2 years for teeth implants...grown from stem cells...leave it to the brits to figure that one out...

/There go the british and west virginia jokes...

----------


## Mathew Joy

Just a quick reply to congragulate *Mick* on his *5000 post* mark.  :Thumb:  

  I remember couple of weeks ago that he was excited to get a custom title (4096 post).  5000 so quick? Hmmm...he has done a fair deal of moderation  :Wink:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Mathew Joy_ 
> Just a quick reply to congragulate *Mick* on his *5000 post* mark.  
> 
>   I remember couple of weeks ago that he was excited to get a custom title (4096 post).  5000 so quick? Hmmm...he has done a fair deal of moderation


Other than the resident troll there is not much 2 moderate  :Wink:

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> 
> Mick overflows the barrier of 5000 message...


Heh... Now U'll be so honorable  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Heh... Now U'll be so honorable


you smearing my honor dimmy? dat be fighting words  :Wink:

----------


## mdmd

the new threads in chit-chat are boring

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> you smearing my honor dimmy? dat be fighting words


Your servant. Dat be the great fighting ever!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mick

yea!!! democrats ruined my state...lets give a big clap for the 'buplican...

http://www.washingtonpost.com/ac2/wp...nguage=printer

/Lets go from lots of surplus to lots of not surplus, thanks glenstupid.....

----------


## Tom Frohman

Boring? One word: database.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Boring? One word: database.


that is boring...

----------


## Mick

a boring history lesson for those that forget...




> The "consititution-breaking, law-defying, negro-loving Pharisseeism of New England" had caused the war, said Samuel S. Cox. "In the name of God," cried a former governor of Illinois in December 1862, "no more bloodshed to gratify a religious fanaticism." An Ohio editor branded Lincoln a "half-witted usurper" and his Emancipation Proclamation "monstrous, impudent, and heinous...insulting to God as to man, for it declares those 'equal' whom God created unequal.
> 
> Did such rhetoric fall within the rights of free speech and a free press? A case can be made that it stimulated desertion from the army and resistance to the war effort. Democratic newspapers that circulated among soldiers contained many editorials proclaming the illegality of an anti-slavery war. "You percieve that it is to emancipate slaves... that you are used as soldiers," declared the Dubuque Herald. "Are you, as soldiers, bound by patritoism, duty or loyalty to fight in such a cause?" Newspapers printed many alleged letters written by family members at home to soldiers in the army. "I am sorry you are engaged in this...unholy, unconstitutional and hellish war," a father supposedly wrote to his son, "which has no other purpose but to free the negroes and enslave the whites." Another letter advised an Illinois solider "to come home, if you have to desert, you will be protected- the people are so enraged that you need not be alarmed if you hear the whole of the northwest killing off the abolitionists. Such propaganda had it's intended effect. So many members of two southern Illinois regiments deserted "rather than help free the slaves" that general Grant had to disband the regiements. Soldiers from several other regiments allowed themselves to be captured so they could be paroled and sent home.



/Your democrat wants steak.

----------


## Tom Frohman

The Piston's Lost. Sigh.
Three overtimes. Sigh.
Databases. Sigh.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> The Piston's Lost. Sigh.
> Three overtimes. Sigh.
> Databases. Sigh.


lugo got 5 rbi's *yea*!!! I got 11 total  :Wink:

----------


## ats007spdou

Nice to see that this thread is so dead  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by ats007spdou_ 
> Nice to see that this thread is so dead  .


It's not dead...it's ALIVE!!!! 

http://rednova.com/news/stories/2/20.../story006.html

Now I need to do some experiments with caffeine and my brew kit....ahh haa haaa haaa, take that liver!

----------


## ats007spdou

Uhhh....   Ok......

----------


## Mathew Joy

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> It's not dead...it's ALIVE!!!!


Oh Mick... Just when I thought that it is dead. Don't you know that it is *BORING* ???

BTW I also read somewhere that caffine is actually good. Oh these studies  :Mad:  One say that it is bad. A decade later they say it is actually good. Just follow your sense...that'll be good and satisfying

[Edit] Boring enlargement

----------


## RussG1

```

     |''||''|                          '||                              ||` || 
        ||                              ||                              ||  || 
        ||        '''|.  '||),,(|,      ||''|, .|''|, '||''| .|''|, .|''||  || 
        ||       .|''||   || || ||      ||  || ||  ||  ||    ||..|| ||  ||     
     |..||..|    `|..||. .||    ||.    .||..|' `|..|' .||.   `|...  `|..||. || 

Sorry, I am really bored... and it is 2:50am... and I should probably goto sleep...
but I am too bored to sleep... so I thought I would share my boredom with others...
```

----------


## Mathew Joy

WOW, bored in the middle of the night  :Big Grin:  Well, wish you happy boring  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wave:   :Thumb:

----------


## dimm_coder

Hey, U, boring people.. Did anyone test that kinda tea from Argentin called Mate  :Confused:

----------


## Mathew Joy

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Hey, U, boring people..


 Hope I wasn't among them.  :Wink:   Neither am I boring nor do I get bored. Yea... I hardly get bored. So fun filled life, eegh? Well it isn't as fun filled as Tom's routine (where he said he doesn't brush his teeth  :Big Grin:  ) life though. 

/ day dreaming...aaahh

----------


## ats007spdou

I'm bored......

Someone please give me something to do..............

----------


## Mathew Joy

Well, what all thing come under something.

----------


## ats007spdou

what???  At the moment you're making less sense than mick or tom frohman  :Confused:

----------


## Mathew Joy

I understand. You are severely bored  :Big Grin: . I was referring to the something that you were talking about. 

Well got to go home now...leaving you alone to drown in this boring thread.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

 :Thumb:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Mathew Joy_ 
> Oh Mick... Just when I thought that it is dead. Don't you know that it is *BORING* ???
> 
> BTW I also read somewhere that caffine is actually good. Oh these studies  One say that it is bad. A decade later they say it is actually good. Just follow your sense...that'll be good and satisfying
> 
> [Edit] Boring enlargement


yes but life is getting better.

Killing kittens prevents cancer.
caffeine offsets boozing it up.

----------


## SolarFlare

Mick... that KoL thing is crazzy...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> Mick... that KoL thing is crazzy...


just like me  :Wink:  

current status:

Drunkenness: 1 (a little drunk) (sigh wish that were true)

/Is a Sauceror

----------


## Tom Frohman

Just back from 4 days in New York City, It's an ok place to visit but I wouldn't want to live there. All those people, everywhere, everywhere, everywhere.............

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Just back from 4 days in New York City, It's an ok place to visit but I wouldn't want to live there. All those people, everywhere, everywhere, everywhere.............


the city is kinda crowded, you should go up to lake george or lake placid in the adirondacks...very nice.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Back at work.......Boring!

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Back at work.......Boring!


Hey... Tom's boss... CAN HIM!

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

eeewww...  canned squirrels, yuck! And I thought that canned spinach was bad  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by YourSurrogateGod_ 
> eeewww...  canned squirrels, yuck! And I thought that canned spinach was bad  .


frozen is much better, canned squirrel leaves that nutty aftertaste....

/I'm here all week, next show starts at 11...

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

So my show starts at an earlier time, take that Mick.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by YourSurrogateGod_ 
> So my show starts at an earlier time, take that Mick.


yes but I have sheared sheep in seer sucker suits...

or is it shorn sheep in short shorts...

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> yes but I have sheared sheep in seer sucker suits...
> 
> or is it shorn sheep in short shorts...


bring em on!!!

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Hey, soul, you're back, where were you buddy?

----------


## souldog

On site in illinois for a week.   Got really sick the first day there 
and still have not recovered.  It sucks working under pressure
when your head is throbbing.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> On site in illinois for a week.   Got really sick the first day there 
> and still have not recovered.  It sucks working under pressure
> when your head is throbbing.


Well you suppose to hydrate your drunk self before going to bed...otherwise of course your going to be hung over ......

----------


## Mathew Joy

> _Originally posted by souldog_ 
> On site in illinois for a week.   Got really sick the first day there 
> and still have not recovered.  It sucks working under pressure
> when your head is throbbing.


And you came straight to BORING thread  :Stick Out Tongue:  

/welcome back, buddy  :Wave:

----------


## dimm_coder

Yeh, wanna be cured? 
Just go to the "Boring threads" .. oh, such a lovely place where only funny people round U, uuuuuh, baby blue, we will, we will rock U.. we wont give U even a little chance to be bored...
oopss bored? .. man, that's a boring thread.. some kind of contradiction  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

dimm, you're making as much as usual  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by YourSurrogateGod_ 
> dimm, you're making as much as usual


Do you mean that my posts have no sense? If so, then I should say I've just passed the special test which determines a level of person's logic.. I've got 11 points from 12... not 12 argghhh .. ummm... bug bug bug in my head.. but it shows that I can generate logical assertions...
but, let them eat a cake  :Embarrassment:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

mmmm..... I like cake.  :Smilie:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by YourSurrogateGod_ 
> mmmm..... I like cake.


Did we not discuss this cake thing already?

/I want a girl with a short skirt and a long jacket.

----------


## Mick

??? speechless...

http://www.aftenposten.no/english/wo...icle796860.ece

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Why doesn't my company offer that?  :Frown:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Snerk. Deshwind de booney. Bork, Bork, Bork.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by YourSurrogateGod_ 
> Why doesn't my company offer that?


I just want the beer package...

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> Hey... Tom's boss... CAN HIM!


Getting bored working at the 7-11 there Solar?

Well there is a spill in aisle 3 that needs cleaning up!

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> _Originally posted by Mick_
> I just want the beer package...


Yehh... I want vodka

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Getting bored working at the 7-11 there Solar?
> 
> Well there is a spill in aisle 3 that needs cleaning up!


 :Frown:  I just cleaned aisle three... can't we just close down for a while?

----------


## souldog

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> Well you suppose to hydrate your drunk self before going to bed...otherwise of course your going to be hung over ......



Wish I could remember that when I am "my drunk self".

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by YourSurrogateGod_ 
> Yehh... I want vodka


Oh, shame on U... Like a native "hohol", U have to want "Salo" and "Gorilka"  :Stick Out Tongue: 

btw, what the ****, last time all notifications from this thread are redirecting me to the page 50, instead of the last page... auto-login feature isn't working too...  :Mad:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Sorry dimm, I'm right now in Bavaria, I have to stick to beer  :Big Grin:

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> 
> btw, what the ****, last time all notifications from this thread are redirecting me to the page 50, instead of the last page... auto-login feature isn't working too...


Just for keeping this thread as boring as it is, wanna add to my previous post:

What's worse, that once I was redirected to the page where Mick was throwing tones of sh*t towards Linux  :Mad:  
I suspict that he's specially doing that trick with redirection to irritate me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Just for keeping this thread as boring as it is, wanna add to my previous post:
> 
> What's worse, that once I was redirected to the page where Mick was throwing tones of sh*t towards Linux  
> I suspict that he's specially doing that trick with redirection to irritate me


Linux doesn't need my help in that area  :Wink:  People can keep romantically pining away for the idea of it, but the reality of it is another thing.

/Same poop different day...

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> Linux doesn't need my help in that area  People can keep romantically pining away for the idea of it, but the reality of it is another thing.


Time will show.. at any rate, since it does what I need to the satisfaction of my specific interest, that's good and I'm happy with it.. Oh, and I'm not a type of romantic people, but a type of pragmatic ones.

/At any rate, nice to hear U again, U, fark**g linux-hater  :Wink:  .. Good morning and have a good day!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SilentLamber

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> Linux doesn't need my help in that area  People can keep romantically pining away for the idea of it, but the reality of it is another thing.
> 
> /Same poop different day...


Forget about that kid! :Thumb:  

// :Wink:

----------


## SilentLamber

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Time will show.. at any rate, since it does what I need to the satisfaction of my specific interest, that's good and I'm happy with it.. Oh, and I'm not a type of romantic people, but a type of pragmatic ones.
> 
> /At any rate, nice to hear U again, U, fark**g linux-hater  .. Good morning and have a good day!


dimmy,  :Thumb:   :Wink:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_ 
> Time will show.. at any rate, since it does what I need to the satisfaction of my specific interest, that's good and I'm happy with it.. Oh, and I'm not a type of romantic people, but a type of pragmatic ones.
> 
> /At any rate, nice to hear U again, U, fark**g linux-hater  .. Good morning and have a good day!


It's not really about  Linux. You can write the most powerful, geeks wet dream OS in the world but it is not goign anywhere (in the desktop user world) until the knowledge level of the average user increases across the board. You got about one or two more generations to go for that to happen. Just my opinion, and as you say, time will tell.

/Seen it before  :Wink:  Same concept, different dress.

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

I'm back from Neuschwanstein!!!

And I traveled there with some cute chinese girls  :Wink:  .

/*Hate me if you want you crazy bums, but I got to look at some cute asian honeys!!*/

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by YourSurrogateGod_ 
> I'm back from Neuschwanstein!!!
> 
> And I traveled there with some cute chinese girls  .
> 
> /*Hate me if you want you crazy bums, but I got to look at some cute asian honeys!!*/


The sad point is that at one point you allowed the trip to be over....

/Continue on my friend...

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Mick, the show will go on...

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by YourSurrogateGod_ 
> Mick, the show will go on...


and at that point, I laugh, drop my hit, swirl my cig in 30 minutes, after that I'm all for goose stepping along with Pink..

/Shine on you crazy diamond

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

:Ehhh?:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by YourSurrogateGod_ 
> I'm back from Neuschwanstein!!!
> 
> And I traveled there with some cute chinese girls  .
> 
> /*Hate me if you want you crazy bums, but I got to look at some cute asian honeys!!*/


YourSurrogateGod==Xeon???

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Yeh, sure, when pigs fly...

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by YourSurrogateGod_ 
> Yeh, sure, when pigs fly...


What a coincidence. I just saw a _Porcus Flapusaroundus_   while bird watching today.

----------


## dimm_coder

> _Originally posted by YourSurrogateGod_ 
> Yeh, sure, when pigs fly...


See, pigs can fly...
http://tralfaz-archives.com/coverart...d_animals.html




> It's not really about Linux. You can write the most powerful, geeks wet dream OS in the world but it is not goign anywhere (in the desktop user world) until the knowledge level of the average user increases across the board. You got about one or two more generations to go for that to happen. Just my opinion, and as you say, time will tell.
> /Seen it before Same concept, different dress.


Well, for me it's at least a good field for getting knowledge about OS design and implementation. I have always been interested in it.

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> _Originally posted by TomFrohman_
> What a coincidence. I just saw a Porcus Flapusaroundus while bird watching today.


Got pictures?




> _Originally posted by dimm_coder_
> See, pigs can fly...
> http://tralfaz-archives.com/coverar...yd_animals.html


Never mind  :Smilie:  .

----------


## Mathew Joy

Again spaming  :Mad:

----------


## Mathew Joy

> _Originally posted by Mathew Joy_ 
> Again spaming


You know  :Wink:  

 :Wave:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Heh, spamming yeh, life's fun.

/*mmmm.... mystery meat*/

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

I have a question aimed at Brad...

Why doesn't he come out and play at all in the chit/chat forum? Is he afraid of us  :Frown:  ? We don't bite, we just simply try to humiliate one another because we're losers that have nothing better to do, that's all...

/*Darn, aimed at Brad but instead got Yves smack in the forehead, grr.... , so much for archery school  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  */

/*I hoped I don't get banned for my mod bashing  :Frown:  */

 :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smilie:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by YourSurrogateGod_ 
> I have a question aimed at Brad...
> 
> Why doesn't he come out and play at all in the chit/chat forum? Is he afraid of us  ? We don't bite, we just simply try to humiliate one another because we're losers that have nothing better to do, that's all...


I'll try to answer for him, since he probably won't see this message...

Basically, Brad's a busy man!  He's executive editor of DevX & EarthWeb Software Development, among other things.  CodeGuru is a big site (there are dark alleys I've never wandered into), and to read every post would cut your day in half... he does wander by from time to time though to test the weather here  :Wink: .

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> . he does wander by from time to time though to test the weather here .


at the tone the current weather is...rain with a chance of a tornado...

/I'll get you, my pretty! And your little dog, too!

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> I'll try to answer for him, since he probably won't see this message...
> 
> Basically, Brad's a busy man!  He's executive editor of DevX & EarthWeb Software Development, among other things.  CodeGuru is a big site (there are dark alleys I've never wandered into), and to read every post would cut your day in half... he does wander by from time to time though to test the weather here .


Hmmm, I smell a coverup here. Maybe Brad doesn't exist at all but is SolarFlare's secret Alter Ego!  Another suspicious coincidence is that we have seen neither Brad nor Hometown recently!!!!!!
Brad==Hometown??==Solar??
Coincidence? I don't think so!

Recently I've realised that Gremlins are stealing and hiding my TV remote control. Coincidence? I don't think so!

And who keeps leaving stuff in the middle of the floor during the night so that I trip on it when I get up in the dark?  My dog wouldn't leave her chewtoys out unless someone were putting her up to it!!!
Coincidence? I don't think so!

And why did Gilligan's Island get canceled after only 3 seasons? I think there is a sinister conspiracy at work here!

----------


## answer

I didn't bother to read any post (exept a few) but they were to borring. It would be greate to be paid for reading borring things  :Big Grin:  :Smilie:

----------


## Mathew Joy

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Hmmm, I smell a coverup here. Maybe Brad doesn't exist at all but is SolarFlare's secret Alter Ego!


 Maybe there is nothing like mods...all maybe alter egos of Brad!  Everyone  got something or the other in similar! 


> Another suspicious coincidence is that we have seen neither Brad nor Hometown recently!!!!!!
> Brad==Hometown??==Solar??


Its just recently Tom, that you barely escaped the wrath of a girl being compared to Hometown. Do you think you can escape that of Brad!'s? He's got spies around.

/would-be spies too

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Squirrels and conspiracy theories, why am I not surprised  :Wink:  .

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by YourSurrogateGod_ 
> Squirrels and conspiracy theories, why am I not surprised  .


hmm tin foiled hatted squirrels...makes sense...I mean they are nuts after all  :Wink:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by answer_ 
> I didn't bother to read any post (exept a few) but they were to borring. It would be greate to be paid for reading borring things


Reminds me of a quote by Mark Twain...

"To me his prose is unreadable - like Jane Austin's. No, there is a difference. I could read his prose on salary, but not Jane's. Jane is entirely impossible. It seems a great pity that they allowed her to die a natural death."

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> Reminds me of a quote by Mark Twain...
> 
> "To me his prose is unreadable - like Jane Austin's. No, there is a difference. I could read his prose on salary, but not Jane's. Jane is entirely impossible. It seems a great pity that they allowed her to die a natural death."


This proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that Solar attended ( we don't know about graduated) high school.

----------


## Mick

I don't know I would go with the...if you do not read the newspapers you are uninformed. If you do read the newspapers you are misinformed.

But then I'm just against the current global tabloid reporting trend....

/Meh...

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Hey Mick, you should start your own newspaper  :Wink:  .

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by YourSurrogateGod_ 
> Hey Mick, you should start your own newspaper  .


I am not sure what the market is for The Beer Drinkers Gazette...

Sides I'd sell out to the man for the all mighty dollar...

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Either that or become a writer on theonion.com.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by YourSurrogateGod_ 
> Either that or become a writer on theonion.com.


meh I think my detractors would more align me with national review, little green footballs or right wing news...etc...rather than theonion or scrappleface...bah critics...can't live with them can't make fun of them in a dark movie theater (MST3K)

----------


## Tom Frohman

Warning: This post isn't boring. Trying to see it as boring may cause permanent physical harm.

Go Pistons!!!! Down with the Lakers.

----------


## Tom Frohman

It's alive!!! Everybody run for their lives

----------


## Mick

So tom do the pistons have as much chance of winning as say...the bullets....err I mean the wizards making it to the playoffs?

/When the wizards get to the playoffs I'll pay attention...which should be around 2050...

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> So tom do the pistons have as much chance of winning as say...the bullets....err I mean the wizards making it to the playoffs?
> 
> /When the wizards get to the playoffs I'll pay attention...which should be around 2050...


I give the Pistons a good chance at pulling it off.
They have an amazing ability to make their opponents play bad.
I think it is something called "defense".

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I give the Pistons a good chance at pulling it off.
> They have an amazing ability to make there opponents play bad.
> I think it is something called "defense".


Ok so if they win a few I'll watch then...nothing makes people happy like the lakers getting spanked...

----------


## SighingCCC

...Sighing...

Boring

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> I give the Pistons a good chance at pulling it off.
> They have an amazing ability to make their opponents play bad.
> I think it is something called "defense".


whoo hoo tom...I'm watching em now...I got the broom all ready...

/Lakers are like Duke...they are the suckey....

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> whoo hoo tom...I'm watching em now...I got the broom all ready...


All dressed up and no place to go.

----------


## Mick

Look at it this way, win or lose, you'll always have the riots to look foward to.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Goooo  Deeeetroit!!!! 

Detroit 2, Los Angeles 1

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Goooo  Deeeetroit!!!! 
> 
> Detroit 2, Los Angeles 1


Talk about a low-scoring game...

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> Talk about a low-scoring game...


By Detroit standards that was pretty normal. Gee they actually are allowed to defend? in the NBA.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Uncle Chuckles.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Another one of my relatives.

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Jesus Christ Tom!!! How many genetics labs you got there in your basement  :Wink:  ?

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by YourSurrogateGod_ 
> Jesus Christ Tom!!! How many genetics labs you got there in your basement  ?


Tom has found the joys of photoshop...we thinks...

at any rate...

tommers...loved that spanking last night...it is too bad kobe wasn't thinking of all the  the hotel girls fawning over him the other night and hit that 3....or I'd still be in my riot gear clutching my broom. But still 2-1 and at home...time for a change of diapers...

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> By Detroit standards that was pretty normal. Gee they actually are allowed to defend? in the NBA.


I meant 2-1 is a low score for a game  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Tom Frohman

YES!!!!!!! 

Detroit 3, Los Angeles 1

To hear the national media, Detroit hasn't won a game yet. However, LA has lost three.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> YES!!!!!!! 
> 
> Detroit 3, Los Angeles 1
> 
> To hear the national media, Detroit hasn't won a game yet. However, LA has lost three.


Well that's pretty much because of their coach (who used to be the coach in my city, last time around).  What a jerk.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Remember! Kobe has guaranteed a win tonight  :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Remember! Kobe has guaranteed a win tonight


they really are 'winning' by a big margin right about now...

----------


## Mick

awww look at em, they are getting all mad  :Mad:  ha ha ha ha...if I were the coach and some idiot said 'we guarantee a win' they would be riding the bench guaranteed...

----------


## Tom Frohman

YESSSSSS!!!!!! DEEEETROIT!!!!!

Detroit 4, LA 1. 

The end.

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> YESSSSSS!!!!!! DEEEETROIT!!!!!
> 
> Detroit 4, LA 1. 
> 
> The end.


Tom, are you on the team?

/let's stick to boring, folks

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by SolarFlare_ 
> Tom, are you on the team?


Of course I am. You needed to ask? They were going to name me MVP but I said "Give it to Chauncey instead."



Remember, either you are part of the solution or you are part of the precipitate.

Detroit  :Big Grin:   :Thumb:  

Philly  :Blush:  

LA  :Cry:

----------


## SolarFlare

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Remember, either you are part of the solution or you are part of the precipitate.


I'll keep that in mind... it's the best chemistry joke I've heard since someone related snore to cassiterite.

----------


## Tom Frohman

I'm So happy to be here today.

NOT

----------


## Deniz

this thread is a nightmare

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by Deniz_ 
> this thread is a nightmare


Do you really look like that? Deniz?

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Do you really look like that? Deniz?


I just think he was out too much in the outback sun. Hence the black and charred skin.

----------


## Deniz

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Do you really look like that? Deniz?


yeah sure, why not...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> _Originally posted by Simon666_ 
> ****, they figured me out.  Oh well, 1214.7


Amateur  :Stick Out Tongue:  .

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

The uploading of the picture didn't work the first time.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Boring

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> Boring


You obviously don't want this thread to die, do you?

----------


## Tom Frohman

> _Originally posted by YourSurrogateGod_ 
> You obviously don't want this thread to die, do you?


That would be too exciting for me.  :Smilie:   We must continue being bored and apathetic. Besides it seems to be dead here.

No flame wars between Mick and Simon.
No flame wars between Mick and Fiona.
No flame wars between Mick and ******
No flame wars between Mick  and everybody.
No flame wars between those two arch enemies Gabriel and Yves. 


No more Galathea.

They need to remove Mick from the moderators list so he can return to being his irritable self. 

We squirrels will ultimately rule the world.

For my own part I still think Dolphins are intelligent and that beer isn't just for breakfast anymore.

----------


## Mick

Just doing my part for the NWO.

/Adjusts tin-foil hat...

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> _Originally posted by Tom Frohman_ 
> We squirrels will ultimately rule the world.


You'll first have to get through the feline tribe...

----------


## Mick

Speaking of tin-foil...happy b-day to nikola tesla...who told the establishment to go f themselves...and spawned many yuk yuks from those that wrap themselves in reynolds...

 :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :EEK!:   :Thumb:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> _Originally posted by Mick_ 
> Speaking of tin-foil...happy b-day to nikola tesla...who told the establishment to go f themselves...and spawned many yuk yuks from those that wrap themselves in reynolds...


I take that you wrote an app that reminds you all of those important dates or something.

----------


## Mick

> _Originally posted by YourSurrogateGod_ 
> I take that you wrote an app that reminds you all of those important dates or something.


pimpf....no....I cannot keep dates/times straight to save me...

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> pimpf....no....I cannot keep dates/times straight to save me...


Then how do you do it? Don't tell me you trained your cat to count days and years for you?

----------


## Mick

> Then how do you do it? Don't tell me you trained your cat to count days and years for you?


err umm websites that have 'today in history'...
 :Cool:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Then how do you remember all of those birthdays? I didn't know that they were part of world history  :Stick Out Tongue:  .

Either that, or you dutifully check every day the part below which highlights everyone's birthday, at which point I'd like to commend you on your discipline of going down there and checking who was born on which day soldier.

[rant]
Personally if I cared enough or had to remember ALOT of birthdays, I'd make a small program that start when my OS starts and run in the background and have it popup and show a small list of all the people that I should scream "Happy Birthday!!!" to. But the key word here is "if"  :Stick Out Tongue:  .
[/rant]

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Personally I'm surprised that Tom Frohman hasn't responded to the picture of the cat that is chewing the squirrel's head off. Oh well, I could care less at the moment.

----------


## Mick

> Then how do you remember all of those birthdays? I didn't know that they were part of world history  .
> 
> Either that, or you dutifully check every day the part below which highlights everyone's birthday, at which point I'd like to commend you on your discipline of going down there and checking who was born on which day soldier.
> 
> [rant]
> Personally if I cared enough or had to remember ALOT of birthdays, I'd make a small program that start when my OS starts and run in the background and have it popup and show a small list of all the people that I should scream "Happy Birthday!!!" to. But the key word here is "if"  .
> [/rant]


ohh those dates  :Wink:  it is because the darn forums always want to run back home when you mark all forums read so usually I'll peek at the birthday list at least once...but I've been b-b-b-b-b-b-usy lately which is about to get even worse so I have not been a good birthday greeting boy as of late. So if I have/will miss someone it is not cause I don't love you   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Le sigh.

I didn't put out any nuts for the squirrels yesterday afternoon.
Later I walked into the living room from the office and found an angry squirrel destroying the screen door onto the balcony. Third time.
He|| hath no fury like a hungry squirrel.

----------


## cilu

Does anyone know the difference between a crocodile?

----------


## Tom Frohman

Yes, One leg is longer than the other.

----------


## cilu

No, but he's more green than long.

----------


## Tom Frohman

I think you failed to consider that crowbars don't grow in tibet. Otherwise, I think you would agree with me. After all, I still think Dolphins are intelligent. Uncle Zork exploding in the swimming pool was just an unfortunate accident.

----------


## cilu

An unfortunate accident, indeed, but it changed the course of history.

----------


## Tom Frohman

On  this date in history:  July 23

422 B.C. Napoleon didn't show up early for the battle of Waterloo.
124 A.D. Cranston Snerd forgot to invent the can opener.
1786 A.D. Stephen Harrison kicks over a rock and discovers the microscope.
1843 A.D. Charles D|ckens (amazing that his name got *****ed) didn't write War and Peace.
1843 A.D. Alexandre Dumas didn't write War and Peace.
1843 A.D. Leo Tolstoy didn't write either The Three Musketeers or Great Expectations.

----------


## Mick

for when your bored...you lemming sheeple...

http://193.151.73.87/games/lemmings/index.html

----------


## Tom Frohman

I think you want the literature department, down the hall to the right  :EEK!:  .

----------


## Mick

Here is one for you Tom. Squirrel Photoshop.

Some banners, PS entries may not be safe for work....

http://forums.fark.com/cgi/fark/comm...IDLink=1063716

/Get a nut....

----------


## Mick

> I think you want the literature department, down the hall to the right  .


hmm your one of those devlopers that pokes a key at a time right? Not a typist eh?

----------


## Mick

*sigh* SuperFreak died today....another hero scratched off...and I didn't have him in my dead pool   but I'm still pulling for the pope

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> *sigh* SuperFreak died today....another hero scratched off...and I didn't have him in my dead pool   but I'm still pulling for the pope


Is this one of your rants that's similar to the turtle one, if so provide a picture  :Wink:  .

As long as it has nothing to do with gore or something gross.

----------


## Mick

Well lets see...Super Freak...

http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/Musi...mes/index.html

Dead pool...well you pick people (mostly famous ones) that you think are going to die during the year....

/Picked myself 4 years ago...lost on that one but the odds were good that year  :Wink:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Here is one for you Tom. Squirrel Photoshop.
> 
> Some banners, PS entries may not be safe for work....
> 
> http://forums.fark.com/cgi/fark/comm...IDLink=1063716
> 
> /Get a nut....


Some good pictures there.

----------


## Mick

Here is one for you YSG....I'll post the next bush one so I can claim I'm unfair and unbalanced.

As usual...some banners not safe for work, some photoshop entries not safe for work...

It's kerry and two ears of corn baby...

http://forums.fark.com/cgi/fark/comm...IDLink=1065490

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

No need on the bush ones, there was one of him eating raw corn  :LOL:  .

As for kerry, I'm envious of him because he was sitting by 3 asian hotties.

// Camel toes...

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

That and there was the one with the priest. johnkerryvampierhunter.com is now my official new homepage  :Smilie:  .

----------


## Mick

> No need on the bush ones, there was one of him eating raw corn  .
> 
> As for kerry, I'm envious of him because he was sitting by 3 asian hotties.
> 
> // Camel toes...


meh I'm partial to dark haired/dark skinned girls myself...I suppose asian will work  :Smilie: 

/Somehow though I always wind up with blondes...I'm cursed I say.

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Options are good... very good. Just not when you're poor, like me right now...

Speaking of which. I'm thinking of buying a new computer soon. Do you think that a 300W power supply is sufficient for a computer with a 128Mb NVIDIA card?

Here's the link to my, hopefully, future machine...
http://products.gateway.com/products...id=710t&seg=hm

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

And what the heck is a DVI cable? It says that it needs it for a particular monitor, but what is it?

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> /Somehow though I always wind up with blondes...I'm cursed I say.


In that case, pack your bags and move on over to Regensburg. Some of the girls here are spectacular.

// Assuming you can put up with a more bureaucratic and bloated government than Uncle Sam.

----------


## Mick

> Options are good... very good. Just not when you're poor, like me right now...


Probably should censor myself for this but I've been a good boy for too long....so having said that....the key is learning to lick your eyebrows....



> Speaking of which. I'm thinking of buying a new computer soon. Do you think that a 300W power supply is sufficient for a computer with a 128Mb NVIDIA card?
> 
> Here's the link to my, hopefully, future machine...
> http://products.gateway.com/products...id=710t&seg=hm


Meh I guess. This may come as a surprise but I loath hardware  :Wink:  I am not the right person to ask this question  :Wink:

----------


## Mick

> And what the heck is a DVI cable? It says that it needs it for a particular monitor, but what is it?


http://www.datapro.net/techinfo/dvi_info.html

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Hey Mick, what's your computer?

----------


## Mick

> Hey Mick, what's your computer?


Which one   :Big Grin:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Which one


You've got more than one  :EEK!:  :envy: . Well how about the one that you like the most?

----------


## Mick

hmm lets see I guess I'm getting use to the laptop. I prefer the desktop PC's though because they are easier to upgrade. But like I said I'm not a hardware nut. My buddy use to take care of all that stuff, but alas he moved several thousand miles away. Anyways he was the hardware geek, and he would every year and 1/2 go out and slap a machine together for me. So I haven't really shopped/bought on since the mid 90's.

Right now what is functioanl is lets see: a dell laptop (mid-high end) a dell desktop (high-end) and a mid-level no-name pc that I use for development test/play purposes.

I mainly just use PC's to play games  :Wink:  surf or write code....home pc's are the game playing ones. work pc's all that is needed is a large/fast harddrive and lots o ram. But I'm sure there are plenty of super geeks that have their machines tricked out more than I do  :Wink: 

Got plenty of various hardware parts in boxes from over the years...really should get rid of that stuff...

----------


## Mick

But remember that I'm older than you  :Wink:  I remember what it's like to be young and poor  :Wink: 

But here is something for you...I remember spending 1200.00 bucks just for a hard drive exapnsion kit back in like the 80's or early 90's for my amiga 2000.

It had an extra 2 meg on board and a 52 meg harddrive...cost almost as much as the amiga 2000 did  :Wink:  Just so I could play my games without switching the floppies  :Wink:  

/Sigh wish the amiga had taken off more in the markets more.

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

I looked at Dell, but those guys seem to be quite a bit in bed with ATI radeon, I wanted an NVIDIA. I plan to install Linux (gentoo) on my machine at some point, most likely soon and I heard that NVIDIA works with the installation fewest problems. That and from what I've heard, Dell laptops have quite a bit of problems when it comes to quality.

I want to get a Gateway, but I don't know if a 300 W power supply would be sufficient for the below computer. _That's_ what's bugging me for some time.
http://products.gateway.com/products...id=710t&seg=hm
And from what I've heard, if the power source sucks, you're pretty much, uhh... fudged for the long run.

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> But remember that I'm older than you  I remember what it's like to be young and poor 
> 
> But here is something for you...I remember spending 1200.00 bucks just for a hard drive exapnsion kit back in like the 80's or early 90's for my amiga 2000.
> 
> It had an extra 2 meg on board and a 52 meg harddrive...cost almost as much as the amiga 2000 did  Just so I could play my games without switching the floppies  
> 
> /Sigh wish the amiga had taken off more in the markets more.


Yes, I am quite the poor student that I am  :Frown:  .

// I guess I'll go back to smuggling immigrants over the border for $5000 a head...

----------


## Mick

> I looked at Dell, but those guys seem to be quite a bit in bed with ATI radeon, I wanted an NVIDIA. I plan to install Linux (gentoo) on my machine at some point, most likely soon and I heard that NVIDIA works with the installation fewest problems. That and from what I've heard, Dell laptops have quite a bit of problems when it comes to quality.
> 
> I want to get a Gateway, but I don't know if a 300 W power supply would be sufficient for the below computer. _That's_ what's bugging me for some time.
> http://products.gateway.com/products...id=710t&seg=hm
> And from what I've heard, if the power source sucks, you're pretty much, uhh... fudged for the long run.



Never had a problem with a dell..ok scratch that, OLDER dells (talking the 90's) motherboards use to go out all the time. Compaq use to fark up all the time and have memory that wasn't compatable...I have seen people buy gateways and have all sorts of problems. Me...I have no problem with dells these days so I would probably buy from them.

You know..you can make your own system cheaper...like I said I'm not a hardware geek, but my buddy use to make systems that smoked for dirt cheap.

----------


## Mick

> Yes, I am quite the poor student that I am  .
> 
> // I guess I'll go back to smuggling immigrants over the border for $5000 a head...


Well it was either a down payment for a new car for the wifey or the expansion board...still can't figure out why she left me   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Never had a problem with a dell..ok scratch that, OLDER dells (talking the 90's) motherboards use to go out all the time. Compaq use to fark up all the time and have memory that wasn't compatable...I have seen people buy gateways and have all sorts of problems. Me...I have no problem with dells these days so I would probably buy from them.
> 
> You know..you can make your own system cheaper...like I said I'm not a hardware geek, but my buddy use to make systems that smoked for dirt cheap.


I probably would have put the darn thing together had I had 1 month of "free time" (odd phrase isn't it  :Ehhh?:  ?) Unfortunately, since I come back from Socialisti... err... Germany I have to go back to college in less than 10 days. So I have to get my little grubby hands on whatever I can. I guess I'll keep looking at the dell and phantasizing...

// Wooohooo... Olsen Twins  :Sick:  !!! :barf:

----------


## Mick

> I probably would have put the darn thing together had I had 1 month of "free time" (odd phrase isn't it  ?) Unfortunately, since I come back from Socialisti... err... Germany I have to go back to college in less than 10 days. So I have to get my little grubby hands on whatever I can. I guess I'll keep looking at the dell and phantasizing...
> 
> // Wooohooo... Olsen Twins  !!! :barf:


well your a bit luckier than me in my youth...PC's were way too expensive back then. So you got that going for you  :Wink:  Get a job you bum!!! Or at least a suga momma

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> well your a bit luckier than me in my youth...PC's were way too expensive back then. So you got that going for you  Get a job you bum!!! Or at least a suga momma


I do have a job, I work in a major German company, Siemens (ohh... the inuendo.) They pay less than 5 eus an hour! Grr!!!

----------


## Mick

> I do have a job, I work in a major German company, Siemens (ohh... the inuendo.) They pay less than 5 eus an hour! Grr!!!


Ahh siemens...I know that company  :Wink:  Yea but the euro is stronger than the dollar last I checked (well not by all that much)....so it's like the same thing as the dollar to canadian...

You could always try male gigolo...

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Ahh siemens...I know that company  Yea but the euro is stronger than the dollar last I checked (well not by all that much)....so it's like the same thing as the dollar to canadian...
> 
> You could always try male gigolo...


If it's 1.2 bucks per euro, I'm happy.

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Mick, what do you think?
http://www.cyberpowersystem.com/high...m/a64b.asp?v=d
It's one option.

----------


## Mick

Looks good to me...but like I said what do I know  :Wink:

----------


## Mick

The only thing I will say is I would think, if your going to use this as a gaming platform then I would go with alot of memory and a video card that has alot of memory.

I would be in the same boat as you, pondering what to buy...like I said I really don't keep up on the hardware side of things...new chips etc...

----------


## Deniz

> ...like I said I really don't keep up on the hardware side of things...new chips etc...


Apparently now they have a 256K chip!   :EEK!:  

Wonder what flavours they come in, my favorite is salt and vinegar.   :Thumb:

----------


## Mick

> Apparently now they have a 256K chip!   
> 
> Wonder what flavours they come in, my favorite is salt and vinegar.


sour cream and onion here  :Wink:  But then we also have 'crab' flavored chips round this way...strange I know...

Salt and vinny is good but man all that salt makes my mouth sore (there is a joke in there somewhere)

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

I probably won't use it too much for gaming. I want something that I can upgrade later on. The most extreme in gaming that I'll do is Railroad Tycoon 3, that's nowhere near as taxing on the system as Doom 3. Most of the time it'll be me, Linux and some games.

// Darn no room for a woman, oh well, that's not always the most positive experience.

----------


## Tom Frohman

This has been a test of the boring broadcast system. Had this been interesting you would have been directed to another thread. We resume the boring broadcast already in progress.

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> This has been a test of the boring broadcast system. Had this been interesting you would have been directed to another thread. We resume the boring broadcast already in progress.


I like the little broadcasting system that you put in this here thread Tom, very nifty.

----------


## Mick

hey needs to attach an annoying 'tone' sound  :Wink:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> hey needs to attach an annoying 'tone' sound


Probably sung by a squirrel as well...

----------


## Deniz

We got crab crackers, come from Asia.  We got crab sticks, nice in seafood platters and sometimes in sushi.  We got crabs which you need to get rid of by drowning them in sugarwater.  But we aint got none of that crab chips, thats just wrong.

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Ahh... Problem anyone  :Ehhh?:  ?

----------


## answer

WOW 198 pages of posts. This is a boring thread  :LOL:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> WOW 198 pages of posts. This is a boring thread


Bah, check it again, I have 41  :Wink:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .

----------


## Mick

> Bah, check it again, I have 41   .


depends on how many pages you set to be displayed per screen  :Smilie:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Bah, check it again, I have 41   .


Wait! I have 55 pages.  :EEK!:  

This IS boring at its dullest.

----------


## SolarFlare

Strangely enough, it's 164 here... you're all wrong. You'd think the people here would be able to read a simple number, but apparently you've all managed to botch even that.

 :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## Deniz

> depends on how many pages you set to be displayed per screen



I've always said it Mick, your cleverer then me...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Does anyone know at how many pages Brad pulls the pin on the thread?  I'd really like to see this thread gone and dead.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Does anyone know at how many pages Brad pulls the pin on the thread?  I'd really like to see this thread gone and dead.


Why? Does it remind you too much of your social life?

----------


## Deniz

Listen here buster, I have a great social life.  I have many... err.. friends who don't live on computer screens...  Uhm...  Yeah...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  



my friends live under water

----------


## dimm_coder

> Listen here buster, I have a great social life.  I have many... err.. friends who don't live on computer screens...  Uhm...  Yeah...   
> 
> my friends live under water


U can fool us, but U cannot fool yourself all the time, Deniz.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Deniz

who needs friends when I got... *My Toes!*  :Ehhh?:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Ehhh?:

----------


## Mick

Only in jersey...

----------


## cilu

Ever heard about Periferigerilerimini?

----------


## Mick

And on this day...

Aug 13 1926

Fidel Castro is born on his father's 23,000-acre sugar cane plantation near Biran, Cuba.




> I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced.

----------


## dimm_coder

Happy Birthday, Fidel.   :EEK!:

----------


## cilu

> I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced.


Now I know at whom George was thinking when we wrote the script... Can't wait to see the third episode. Several days ago the title was made public: "The Revenge of the Sith". I don't really like the title. I was hoping for something bigger, greater...   :Sick:

----------


## Mick

> Now I know at whom George was thinking when we wrote the script... Can't wait to see the third episode. Several days ago the title was made public: "The Revenge of the Sith". I don't really like the title. I was hoping for something bigger, greater...


Uhh george should have stopped at episode IV...and let spielberg take over  :Wink:

----------


## cilu

> Uhh george should have stopped at episode IV...and let spielberg take over


Spilberg is my favorite movie director but I'm not sure that whould have been a better move. I'm like both series very much. I find it a genius work what Lucas did when hwe wrote the scripts for the prequel. I'm very curious to see how he complete the circle and unite the first with the last episodes. I like the love story he put into episode 2, which was something that was needed to the series. I was hoping for an episode 3 title like: "The Circle Completes" or "Darkness Falls" or something like that

----------


## Mick

> Spilberg is my favorite movie director but I'm not sure that whould have been a better move. I'm like both series very much. I find it a genius work what Lucas did when hwe wrote the scripts for the prequel. I'm very curious to see how he complete the circle and unite the first with the last episodes. I like the love story he put into episode 2, which was something that was needed to the series. I was hoping for an episode 3 title like: "The Circle Completes" or "Darkness Falls" or something like that


Well I think he did a sucky job...maybe it is because star wars was right in my age frame when I was growing up. I, II are the suXor...

IV was awesome, V I liked, VI was so so...

----------


## cilu

> Well I think he did a sucky job...maybe it is because star wars was right in my age frame when I was growing up. I, II are the suXor...


That sound like you're as old as the Hutts... Is it like that? I wasn't even born when Leia and Luke began their adventures agains Darth Vader...

----------


## Mick

> That sound like you're as old as the Hutts... Is it like that? I wasn't even born when Leia and Luke began their adventures agains Darth Vader...


No your not that much younger than me  :Wink:  Just it hit in my 'time' much like ET etc...

----------


## Mick

Sad...I worked on a big time commerical app using Modula-2  :Wink:  So I come in at #9...

http://abcnews.go.com/sections/scite...ag_040819.html

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Sad...I worked on a big time commerical app using Modula-2  So I come in at #9...
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/sections/scite...ag_040819.html


Looks like fun Mick.

----------


## cilu

What are we doing? What are we thinking of? How can we let the boring thread dying?

The Boring Thread must go on!   :Cool:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> What are we doing? What are we thinking of? How can we let the boring thread dying?
> 
> The Boring Thread must go on!


You need a hobby that does not involve this crapy thread.

----------


## cilu

O merciful Surrogate God, My LORD, righteous are thy ways; help me to find a hobby, for I am weak and thy grace is endless.

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> O merciful Surrogate God, My LORD, righteous are thy ways; help me to find a hobby, for I am weak and thy grace is endless.


Get a girlfriend...

----------


## Deniz

Nose-Picking is a fantastic hobbie and it costs nothing.    :Wave:

----------


## cilu

Since a girlfriend is not a hobby - at least to me - I'll take the nose picking...   :Wink:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Since a girlfriend is not a hobby - at least to me - I'll take the nose picking...


I think that the above sentence outlines what a screwball you are  :Wink:   :Wave:  .

----------


## Mick

> I think that the above sentence outlines what a screwball you are   .


why stop there...find the girlfriend that picks your nose....

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> why stop there...find the girlfriend that picks your nose....


Dam straight!

----------


## Deniz

I dare you to say that to your girlfriend Mick   :LOL:

----------


## Mick

> I dare you to say that to your girlfriend Mick


For the money I pay I can say whatever I want   :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Deniz

Maybe you can write a dll to import a new call that will perform that task for your quote unquote "girl friend".. ahem.  ho hum..

----------


## Mick

> Maybe you can write a dll to import a new call that will perform that task for your quote unquote "girl friend".. ahem.  ho hum..


Call it: TurnaTrick(...)

----------


## Deniz

Hmmm....  Hope your girlfriend doesnt read this.

Anyhow back to the problem at hand.  Cilu.  Why he is the way he is and what we can do to fix it.

I suggested nose picking as a cheap hobby but you all came back and mocked me.  And seeing as this is the boring thread, I suggest he takes up fishing as a new hobby.  Fishing... or nose picking, which in a sense is again fishing.  Exept the fish when you pick your nose dont wriggle and dont really taste the same either.  So what do you think?  Fish or pick?    :Embarrassment:

----------


## cilu

Well Deniz, I'm wondering where did you get all this ideas?  :Confused:   :EEK!:  Probably from a nose-picking sesion with your friends...   :Big Grin:

----------


## dimm_coder

Ok. Lets's describe your suggestion, Deniz, according to Freid's theory.
we have the following transformations:
1) a fish == a girl
thus, 
2) fishing == looking for a girl 

Why are you looking for a girl, Deniz? Of course, to satisfy your requirement  in ...  nose-picking.   :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## souldog

well the only problem with that dimm is Frued's theory is retarded

----------


## Tom Frohman

Forget fishing, picking, babes,  and Sigmund Fraud. Get a puppy dog instead.

----------


## cilu

Puppies, nose-picking... All this are... not challenging for me.   :Sick:  But I can adopt as a hobby this kind of research: Thong Song Out of Tune .

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Call it: TurnaTrick(...)


You could probably train a chica by giving her rewards (jewelry, candy, flower, etc.) just like you would to a puppy  :Wink:  .

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

News from Iraq, a must see...

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/iraqreport.wmv

----------


## Joe Nellis

http://www.pleasurecaptains.com/

----------


## Deniz

**yawn**

----------


## cilu

ack vs. nack

----------


## Hokutata

Boring

----------


## Deniz

Heres another thread idea straight from the helms of my brain - guarenteed to be a failiure:

- "The lets tell each other what we really think of each other thread!"

 :Thumb:   :Thumb:

----------


## Joe Nellis

Where's the swim burka?

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Where's the swim burka?


I'm investing $100,000 into that company. I'm betting that it'll take off in Afghanistan...

----------


## Deniz

Do they have money in afghanistan?

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Do they have money in afghanistan?


Hmm... don't know, but you can definitely get cheap crack.

----------


## Mick

> Hmm... don't know, but you can definitely get cheap crack.


wrong drug.

----------


## Deniz

still dont change the fact that its a boring thread...    :Frown:

----------


## Mick

> still dont change the fact that its a boring thread...


That's because you don't have any opium on hand....

----------


## Deniz

Opium is for the meek and timid!

----------


## Joe Nellis

> Opium is for the meek and timid!



As for meek and timid, four out of five world class white tiger tamers prefer intravenus opium based drugs over other pain killers after a mid-show mauling.

----------


## Tom Frohman

"What  if  this is  as  good  as it  gets?"

----------


## Joe Nellis

Bored enthusiasts of mutant cyborgs read this:
http://www.newscientist.com/news/news.jsp?id=ns99996429


Question:
 - How do you stop them from eating your eyeballs as your pinned body screams, helplessly waiting hours for the rescue crew to get to you?

 - Can we attach a baby wipe, wet nap, or moist towelette to them?  They're pleasantly unexpected and very refreshing, even for a trapped fallout victim.

----------


## Deniz

or if your in a particlularly bored mood, you can feed the rat some onions and garlic and burst into tears of laughter as your victim lies there having to smell the rat breath.  Hours of fun guarenteed!   :Big Grin:  

 :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Deniz

**yawn** 

I hate monday mornings...    :Frown:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> **yawn** 
> 
> I hate monday mornings...


It's still evening here  :Wave:  .

----------


## Deniz

> It's still evening here  .


Yea, your yet to face monday morning whereas I wont have to for another week   :Stick Out Tongue:  

hmm...  boring thread, what can i say boring?  knight E-7 check.

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Yea, your yet to face monday morning whereas I wont have to for another week   
> 
> hmm...  boring thread, what can i say boring?  knight E-7 check.


Ahh... but I can sleep in until 9:30 tomorrow  :Wink:  , so it's not soooooo bad.

----------


## Deniz

> Ahh... but I can sleep in until 9:30 tomorrow  , so it's not soooooo bad.



Yeah well, some of us have to work for a living...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Yeah well, some of us have to work for a living...


Been there... wasn't thrilling... went back to college...

----------


## Deniz

well, i gotta show at 9AM every weekday, I got a sports car to pay off you know... grumble grumble...

----------


## Deniz

err...  pawn A4...  **zzzzzz**

----------


## cilu

I was always puzzled by the American grade system (in schools). In most parts of the world, grades are given as numbers. In Romania they range from 1 to 10, thus making easy the computation of the average (say 9,9 and 10 make 9.66). One must have the average greater or equal to 5 to pass. But how is the average calculated when grades are letters (A-F)? And what is the condition to pass?

----------


## SolarFlare

> I was always puzzled by the American grade system (in schools). In most parts of the world, grades are given as numbers. In Romania they range from 1 to 10, thus making easy the computation of the average (say 9,9 and 10 make 9.66). One must have the average greater or equal to 5 to pass. But how is the average calculated when grades are letters (A-F)? And what is the condition to pass?


Things are traditionally graded out of 100, or if not, then usually the score is converted to a percent. The levels vary from institution to institution, but generally 60-69 is a D, 70-79 is a C, 80-89 is a B, and 90-100 is an A, making approximately 60% the very minimum score needed to pass.

----------


## Deniz

Its easy.

Theres A grade shrimp.  Theres B grade shrimp. Theres Tiger shrimp. King Shrimp. Long-armed shrimp. Fan shrimp. Algae-eating shrimp. Ghost shrimp. Pigme Shrimp. Black tiger shrimp. Super jumbo shrimp. Jumbo shrimp. Gulf of Mexico shrimp.

Then theres Freshwater shrimp.  Amano Shrimp.  Brine Shrimp.  Bumble Bee Shrimp.  Clam Shrimp.  Fairy Shrimp.  Ghost Shrimp.  Rainbow Shrimp.  Red Cherry Shrimp.  Red-Fronted Shrimp.  Scuds Shrimp.  Seed Shrimp.  Tadpole Shrimp.  Wood Shrimp.

Get the picture?

----------


## cilu

> Things are traditionally graded out of 100, or if not, then usually the score is converted to a percent. The levels vary from institution to institution, but generally 60-69 is a D, 70-79 is a C, 80-89 is a B, and 90-100 is an A, making approximately 60% the very minimum score needed to pass.


So I guess E is 50-59 and F 40-49... But I don't get how someone decides to transform D in a number when it varies from 60 to 69. I mean, it's teacher/professor's decision or there is a rule, in School S1, D is 65, in School S2 D is 69...?

----------


## cilu

> Get the picture?


Yes, the motion picture is Forrest Gump. I've seen it 5 times already...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SolarFlare

> So I guess E is 50-59 and F 40-49... But I don't get how someone decides to transform D in a number when it varies from 60 to 69. I mean, it's teacher/professor's decision or there is a rule, in School S1, D is 65, in School S2 D is 69...?


There is no 'E'. Long story short, well, let's just leave it at that. 'F' is 0-59, and results in no credit at all for the course.

The exact numbers vary from school to school, and then again from professor to professor  :EEK!: .

----------


## Mick

In my hood all we had to do to pass was show up alive...

/G's up...

----------


## Deniz

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## cilu

> There is no 'E'. Long story short, well, let's just leave it at that. 'F' is 0-59, and results in no credit at all for the course.
> 
> The exact numbers vary from school to school, and then again from professor to professor


O my God...   :Embarrassment:  That seems to be... ugly. I believe number grades are much more appropriate.   :Thumb:

----------


## Zim327

So, what's the most boring thing ever said on this thread?
Or did I just answer my own question?

----------


## SolarFlare

> O my God...   That seems to be... ugly. I believe number grades are much more appropriate.


When you consider the fact that the numbers themselves are subjective, i.e. you cannot say with a written paper that the student definitely deserved a 79/100 or whatever, as you can with a multiple choice test, then having numbers to begin with is somewhat of a misrepresentation. I'm not saying letters are better, I just want to make it clear that jumbles in the system are not caused by their presentation, but reflect that of generic subjectivity.

----------


## Deniz

> So, what's the most boring thing ever said on this thread?
> Or did I just answer my own question?



Uhm...  yyyeah... sure...  we... can... uhm....  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........

----------


## Tom Frohman

> In my hood all we had to do to pass was show up alive...
> 
> /G's up...


The American Grading System
A 90-100
A  80-89
A   70-79
A    60-69
A 0-59

And there is always some loser who asks if we will grade on a curve.

----------


## cilu

> And there is always some loser who asks if we will grade on a curve.


I'm not following...  :Confused:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> The American Grading System
> A 90-100
> A  80-89
> A   70-79
> A    60-69
> A 0-59
> 
> And there is always some loser who asks if we will grade on a curve.


That pretty much described some of my CSE classes right there.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> I'm not following...


I'd explain but that woulf be TOO boring.

Incidentally, if I die on Monday, it has been nice knowing everyone.

----------


## Mick

> Incidentally, if I die on Monday, it has been nice knowing everyone.


Is this something we should be worried about...or one of those premonition thing a ma bobs....

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Is this something we should be worried about...or one of those premonition thing a ma bobs....


Probably a squirrel getting splattered under John & John's campaign bus  :Wink:  .

----------


## Joe Nellis

CAUTION: excruciatingly boring.




> I'm not following...


The US school systems suffer from something called "grade inflation."  It starts at elementary school and goes straight up through college.  Grade inflation is simply the tendancy for instructors to give students a higher grade than they deserve.  Here in California, schools that turn out students with good grades get more funding the next year, so there is an incentive (political pressure) to inflate the grades of students so that the school looks good.  Its similar where ever you go in the US.

At the college level it is sometimes ridiculous, especially at state funded colleges.  Grades go from A,B,C,D and F which stands for Fail.  Technically, if you get a D and the course is required for you to graduate (its not an elective) most likely you will have to repeat it.  So this narrows things down to just three grades, A,B & C really because if you fail a required class you are taking it over.  It gets better, in graduate school there pretty much is only A and B.  So when Tom jokes about all scores being A, he is not far off concerning some schools.  Don't get me wrong though, there are a lot of great colleges in America that have tough standards and produce smart folks.  Just look at our stunningly articulate president, he went to both Yale and Harvard.  

Some colleges are pass/fail. No grades.  There are very few of these.  Evergreen College in Washington state is/was one of them.  Bunch of hippies.  I saw a Phish concert there.  The body odor of the crowd could melt your face.

Also, everyone so far is wrong on grades here.  Grades ultimately translate into the GPA, grade point average.  An A is 4.0 points, B is 3.0, C is 2.0 and D is 1.0.  So if you have a 3.5gpa then you are mostly getting A's and B's.  It's subjective though.  In the CompSci classes, plagarism of code is horribly rampant these days (actually, since the internet and cut an paste, a lot of studies are like this.)  They give points ranging from 0-100 for tests and homework but for the total class you get a number between 0 and 4.  This number is multiplied by the number of units the class is worth (usually 3 units) which is based on the difficulty compared to other classes at that level. More difficult classes are 4 or 5 units and usually include more class/lab time. Short classes might be one unit. So to figure out your GPA is a total pain.

----------


## cilu

Thanks Joe, that was... enlightening.

In Romania things are going this way: in primary school (grades/years 1-4) grades were recentely replaced with quantifier very good/good/mediocre/bad. I'm not sure how this works, on my days the numbers were reigning.  :Smilie:  Starting with the 5th grade and going to all the rest of school levels, grades are given in numbers, ranging from 1 to 10. For each class you must have a term average of 5. We have 12-14 classes per year (with 2 term per year). If your year average in a class is lower than 5 you must pass a final examination. If you fail it you repeat that year. If your average for three or more classes is lower than 5 you repeat the year without any final examination.

In universities, each class ends with an examination and again, you must take a grade higher than 5 to pass. If you fail it you have 2 more chances to pass it before repeating the class the next year.

The problem that arises here is that some most colleges require one or more exams for admittance, while others do it based on high school average grade and a final multi-exam (baccalaureate), required to graduate high school. Best high schools are pretty tough, with students being given lower grades. In other high schools, mediocre or less, students are given higher grades and when it comes to go to college they find themselves in an advantage than the much better students from renown schools. Thus a college that requires examination is much desirable for a good student. And usually, best colleges require pre-admittance examination.

----------


## Mick

Rodney Dangerfield kicked the bucket...hmm wonder how many people had him in their dead pool.


/Ahh he gets no respect...

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Incidentally, if I die on Monday, it has been nice knowing everyone.


Well, I'm minus the 4th and 5th vertabrae in my neck with a titanium plate holding the bone graft fusing the 3rd vertebra to the 6th. However, on the up side I can walk again and have about 50% of the feeling  in my hands so I can type again with more than 1 finger.  I may get more back with time.

I was expecting agonizing pain but it is only mild discomfort. I'm not even having to use the narcotics the doctor gave me. On the whole I'd rate this as a stand up double on the scale with striking out being the lowest and a home run being tops.

Another week and I'll be able to drive again. Another 2 and 1/2 weeks and I'll be back to work. Who can argue with a month long paid vacation?

----------


## cilu

You know the sioux words: hokka heiy. (Not sure it is spelt this way).

----------


## s|lent

not so boring...
www.liquidjourney.com
but you must have a browser with java installed.
excellent site.. a must see.

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> not so boring...
> www.liquidjourney.com
> but you must have a browser with java installed.
> excellent site.. a must see.


Boring... must... not... fall... asleep...

:yawn:

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..................

----------


## cilu

I have just became a senior member... That's not so boring...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

From bad to worse:
Tom narrowly escapes death and permanent paralysis only to realize that he will probably be laid off from his job the minute he goes off medical leave. During my absence there has been a massive lay off by my employer which included a lot of essential personnel.

Sigh.

Life is a b**** then you die.

----------


## SolarFlare

Sorry to hear that Tom.  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> From bad to worse:
> Tom narrowly escapes death and permanent paralysis only to realize that he will probably be laid off from his job the minute he goes off medical leave. During my absence there has been a massive lay off by my employer which included a lot of essential personnel.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Life is a b**** then you die.


Well that blows. Strike out on your own, make your own corp.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Go Red Sox

----------


## SolarFlare

> Go Red Sox


JAMAIS!!!

I think the best possible stroke of irony would be to have them take the first three and lose the series  :LOL: .

----------


## MrViggy

Now, THAT would be funny!  Especially after the 4 errors Sunday night (and they STILL won the game!).

Viggy

----------


## Zim327

Sorry, but what does JAMAIS mean???

is it an acronym or a french word which means...????

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Sorry, but what does JAMAIS mean???
> 
> is it an acronym or a french word which means...????


Jamais=Never

Yay, RED SOX!  Who's your daddy, Bambino?

----------


## SolarFlare

> Yay, RED SOX!  Who's your daddy, Bambino?


Eh, I might as well embrace the new era of decursity.

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

A jolly version of Mick  :Ehhh?:  ?

----------


## Mick

> A jolly version of Mick  ?


Do that on the road and you are a retard  :Wink:

----------


## TheCPUWizard

So Mick...which of the following apply:

1) You should only do that off road?

2) You never mix Santa Outfits and Stunt Riding?

3) You have never seen a person lock up the front wheels of a bike?

_Ohhh Nooo..the boring thread is getting exciting again.....  ._

----------


## Mick

> So Mick...which of the following apply:
> 
> 1) You should only do that off road?


Yep.




> 2) You never mix Santa Outfits and Stunt Riding?


Yep...follows the same rule as chicks riding on the back in a dress.




> 3) You have never seen a person lock up the front wheels of a bike?


Seen plenty of retards lock up and go over  :Smilie:  Done it myself on my 125DT in da dirt...but only once on the road and that was unintentional (didn't go over though  :Wink: ) the state trooper on the opposite side of the light thought it was a perfect 10...and she got on the mic and told me so  :EEK!:

----------


## TheCPUWizard

> Yep...follows the same rule as chicks riding on the back in a dress.


Which (of course) implies that chicks wearing dresses should always remove them prior to getting on the bike....   :Cool:  


[sure to get some heat from the women on this one   :Cry:  ]

I REALLY hope no one read the typo before I fixed it...   :Blush:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Do that on the road and you are a retard


Now I HAVE to try that  :Smilie:  .

----------


## Mick

> Now I HAVE to try that  .


Just make sure you wear your brain bucket.

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Just make sure you wear your brain bucket.


Jokin'  :Wink:  .

----------


## Tom Frohman

Whew, back at work. Lo and behold they didn't lay me off. yet....

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Whew, back at work. Lo and behold they didn't lay me off. yet....


I guess being a squirrel has its benefits.

----------


## souldog

Hows this for sh**ty.  I am on site once again to make a big demo go off.
Somebody broke into the lab and stole my development machine as well as another laptop.  Lost all my source code (at least a couple days of labor since I backed up last).  So instead of fixing problems, I am spending my time setting up a 
machine and trying to recover from the loss.  Lets see, what else can go wrong...

----------


## Mick

> Hows this for sh**ty.  I am on site once again to make a big demo go off.
> Somebody broke into the lab and stole my development machine as well as another laptop.  Lost all my source code (at least a couple days of labor since I backed up last).  So instead of fixing problems, I am spending my time setting up a 
> machine and trying to recover from the loss.  Lets see, what else can go wrong...


I don't know...but something strange must be going on in california...the glove fit...they didn't acquit.

/Until the next media hyped trial...

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Hows this for sh**ty.  I am on site once again to make a big demo go off.
> Somebody broke into the lab and stole my development machine as well as another laptop.  Lost all my source code (at least a couple days of labor since I backed up last).  So instead of fixing problems, I am spending my time setting up a 
> machine and trying to recover from the loss.  Lets see, what else can go wrong...


At least it was only a couple of days lost. Bummer dude!

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Hows this for sh**ty.  I am on site once again to make a big demo go off.
> Somebody broke into the lab and stole my development machine as well as another laptop.  Lost all my source code (at least a couple days of labor since I backed up last).  So instead of fixing problems, I am spending my time setting up a 
> machine and trying to recover from the loss.  Lets see, what else can go wrong...


Any leads on finding the mofo?

----------


## souldog

Nope, it is a goner, and what really matters is the work lost,  the laptop did cost 
$3000.00, but labor lost is probably $10,000-14,000.   not to mention the reason 
I am at this lab has failed, in part due to this tragedy.   It is a university, so they 
will scan the university network and see if the MAC pops up.  ****  everything is 
totally screwed up now.  The whole system went unstable during a live simulcast 
(and we are talking about a system that puts out 1000000 lbs of force).  There 
were state senators there and everything.  Just can't wait to see what the fallout
from this is going to be.  :Mad:

----------


## souldog

Anybody ever feel like it it time to quit your job?

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Anybody ever feel like it it time to quit your job?


Hang in there. If they do find the dork, you can always take out your anger on him  :Smilie:  (I enjoy doing that sometimes  :Smilie:  .)

// **** happens... always.

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Just curious soul, but don't you have backups of the software?

----------


## Tom Frohman

Going to see the opera Faust this evening. I've heard it's one he!! of a show.  :Big Grin:

----------


## souldog

> Just curious soul, but don't you have backups of the software?



Yes, but I lost about 100 hours of work.

----------


## TheCPUWizard

Alas, good backup habits are oft the result of pain.... Ever since I got a DVD-R/W on my laptop, I make a platter each night when I get back to the hotel. I do NOT carry the platters with me during the trip and I mail them home (NOT carried).

99% of the time, they go straight in the trash when they arrive as everything has been properly integrated in the "main" systems. But I have the security of knowing I am 100% covered for most things except a Major fire in the hotel while I am sleeping there and can not grab the platters (or laptop) on the way out of the room.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Nothing like a nice relaxing night at a Detroit Piston's game to put all your troubles behind you.....

----------


## Tom Frohman

I spent a year in Philadelphia one week. It was closed. I guess I should have called ahead for reservations.  :Frown:   :Cry:

----------


## Marc G

> Alas, good backup habits are oft the result of pain.... Ever since I got a DVD-R/W on my laptop, I make a platter each night when I get back to the hotel. I do NOT carry the platters with me during the trip and I mail them home (NOT carried).


Are you serious about that mailing thing?

... well, on second thought, it is ofcourse pretty secure that way   :Wave:

----------


## Mick

It snowed here for the first time this morning. Thus begins the most dangerous season in Maryland as our *cough* drivers learn once again how not to negotiate snow covered roads.

/Terps beat Florida State in OT wOOt!!!

----------


## Tom Frohman

Ah yes,  I remember it well. 2 inches of snow and everything closes down for a week.  We had our first major snow over a week ago. It was 1 degree F (-17 C) when I woke up on Sunday. COOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDdd and windy. The dog was loving it.

----------


## Mick

> Ah yes,  I remember it well. 2 inches of snow and everything closes down for a week.  We had our first major snow over a week ago. It was 1 degree F (-17 C) when I woke up on Sunday. COOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDdd and windy. The dog was loving it.


ahh 1 or 2 inches equals this today:



> Arctic air mass brings snow, ice and bitter cold
> Conditions *cause some school systems to close; Slick roads lead to crashes*





> Spokesman Chuck Jackson at AAA Mid-Atlantic said his agency has had more than 100 calls for help since 11 p.m. Sunday night. Some of the emergencies involved cars that went off the road and needed a tow, while many others involved frozen locks. Jackson says most of the calls in the region came from Northern Virginia, D.C., and the I-95 corridor between Washington and Baltimore.
> 
> Jackson expects AAA will get between 200 and 300 calls an hour Monday morning.


Lets throw a ton of salt on the road so we have to fix them in the summer nice gig going there.

----------


## Mick

Just want to continue with this  :Smilie:  cause it's like a Maryland thing...




> Our say: Editor's notebook
> By THE CAPITAL EDITORIAL BOARD
> 
> 
> IT'S HERE -- This year the arrival of winter weather in this area, with a dusting of snow leading to icy conditions Sunday night and Monday morning, just barely beat out the formal arrival of winter - the winter solstice - on Tuesday.
> 
> Icy conditions on local roads were blamed for at least 120 accidents, mostly minor.
> 
> Someday we hope a bright medical researcher, perhaps at Johns Hopkins, finds the gene responsible for what we call Maryland motorist seasonal amnesia: The inability of so many state drivers to remember, from one winter to the next, how much care is necessary to maneuver cars on ice and snow.
> ...

----------


## Marc G

Sigh... we don't get much snow in Belgium... if it even snows...  :Frown:

----------


## Mick

We sure are getting our fair share of religious nutjobs spamming the forums as of late...must be the new year thing...

That is all...go back to being bored.

----------


## Mick

Ohh yea...hey Tom I think I met your cousin the last weekend...

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Ohh yea...hey Tom I think I met your cousin the last weekend...


Another good chipmunk being led astray by the evil forces of conservatism....
Next thing you know, they'll be trying to make chipmunks wear tin foil hats.

----------


## Deniz

we call'em possums over here in australia

----------


## Tom Frohman

> we call'em possums over here in australia


You call chipmunks possums? Here in the US we call Possums Possums and chipmunks chipmunks.

Here is a picture of my dog Rose (with one eye) and her good friend Ollie (Jack Russell Terrier).

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Another good chipmunk being led astray by the evil forces of conservatism....
> Next thing you know, they'll be trying to make chipmunks wear tin foil hats.


I know exactly what you mean, when I've been in Europe, communism was way better. Heck, we even had all of our decisions made by a guy sitting in an office thousands of miles away, it was spiffy!

----------


## Tom Frohman

Are we having fun yet?

----------


## Tom Frohman

Virginia Tech 67 - Duke 65

Yes!!!!!!!

----------


## Mick

> Virginia Tech 67 - Duke 65
> 
> Yes!!!!!!!


Obligatory Duke Sucks...

/Maryland still 2 games behind them. We have 4 to go in the ACC, duke has 2 in the ACC.

//Need to beat UNC.

----------


## Tom Frohman

I woke up at 3AM this morning because I couldn't sleep.

Do you ever sleep Mick?

----------


## Mick

> Do you ever sleep Mick?


Occasionally [its the secret to my girlish figure  :EEK!: ] ...but SoulDog use to beat me hands down at this game...now that boy never sleeps..

PS: its 5am  :Smilie:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

*yawn*

----------


## Tom Frohman

I went walking with the dogs last night. The temperature got to 59 Degrees F and then went to 18 Degrees F. The sidewalks were covered with patches of ice. It was treacherous.

----------


## NoHero

> I went walking with the dogs last night. The temperature got to 59 Degrees F and then went to 18 Degrees F. The sidewalks were covered with patches of ice. It was treacherous.


Only 18 degrees? I hate sun, I hate the hot. -18 degrees, no wind and I am happy ...  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smilie: 

/-10 degrees? Time to get the shirts with the long sleeves out of the wandrobe

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Only 18 degrees? I hate sun, I hate the hot. -18 degrees, no wind and I am happy ...  
> 
> /-10 degrees? Time to get the shirts with the long sleeves out of the wandrobe


Keep in mind that 59 degrees F =15 degrees C and 18 degrees F = -8 degrees C.
 :Confused: 
Right now 50 degrees F (10 C) feels kind of comfortable.

----------


## NoHero

> Keep in mind that 59 degrees F =15 degrees C and 18 degrees F = -8 degrees C.
> 
> Right now 50 degrees F (10 C) feels kind of comfortable.


Darn ... why the heck can't those crazy americans use the metric system?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Hi guys, first time I post on this Boring thread.
What is 38 Degrees Celsius converted to Fahrenheit¿
Because in Sunny South Africa, some temperatures go over 40  :EEK!:

----------


## SolarFlare

> Hi guys, first time I post on this Boring thread.
> What is 38 Degrees Celsius converted to Fahrenheit¿
> Because in Sunny South Africa, some temperatures go over 40


Hmmm... maybe you know P++.

38 C = 100.4 F.

----------


## cilu

Fahrenhein = 32 + 1.8 * Celsius

So, I'll let you make the computation.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Oakland Into NCAA Tournament 

A knee slapper. When I was going to Oakland U for my master's degree I didn't even know what the team mascot was. I predict the Golden Grizzlies will go down in the first round.  :EEK!:

----------


## NoHero

Help me I am bored!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Help me I am bored!


Get a girlfriend  :Big Grin:

----------


## NoHero

> Get a girlfriend


Man... I am really frustrated now  :Cry: 

/joking

Or just someone who has the motavitaion to go on with our projects...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Help me! I am still bored!

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Get a girlfriend


One that can do the project for you....

----------


## NoHero

> One that can do the project for you....


Nice thought Tom! But I want to do the project on my own... I just want a girlfriend that sometimes takes my mind off the projects...

I am still bored!  :Cry:

----------


## Tom Frohman

I don't want to work today......

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> I don't want to work today......


Who actually wants to work¿¿  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Who actually wants to work¿¿


About half the time I really enjoy  work. Then I wake up......

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> About half the time I really enjoy  work. Then I wake up......


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

I work from 7 Am, until 9 Pm, then I go home and play around on my PC until 2 Am - Crazy huh¿  :EEK!:

----------


## NoHero

> I work from 7 Am, until 9 Pm, then I go home and play around on my PC until 2 Am - Crazy huh¿


Where the time for your girlfriend supposed to be?!  :EEK!:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Where the time for your girlfriend supposed to be?!


Weekends mostly  :Frown:  , but she studies at my dad's school mondays to wednesdays, so I can see her then

----------


## NoHero

> Weekends mostly  , but she studies at my dad's school mondays to wednesdays, so I can see her then


Uhm... what is she studying? ...

/... and the bunny will dominate the world  :Cool:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Uhm... what is she studying? ...
> 
> /... and the bunny will dominate the world


 (\ /)
(O.o)
(> <)

Looks more like an owl to me. Squirrels hate owls.

----------


## NoHero

> Squirrels hate owls.


It is definitly a bunny... But the bunny and squirrel are fellows...

/at least in Austria

----------


## Tom Frohman

> It is definitly a bunny... But the bunny and squirrel are fellows...
> 
> /at least in Austria


As Woodsy the Owl says "Give a hoot; don't pollute."

----------


## NoHero

> As Woodsy the Owl says "Give a hoot; don't pollute."


... but George Bush wasn't listening at all.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Uhm... what is she studying? ...


Graphic Design, she'll design the covers for my Cds one day  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

I can't believe it. The forecast for tomorrow includes snow.
It's April 22nd and it will snow tomorrow??

----------


## NoHero

> I can't believe it. The forecast for tomorrow includes snow.
> It's April 22nd and it will snow tomorrow??


Welcome to reality...  :Wink:  ... Get used to it Amies, since you won't sign the Kyoto protocol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Welcome to reality...  ... Get used to it Amies, since you won't sign the Kyoto protocol


Wait a minute...You don't get to blame the cold on global warming.

----------


## NoHero

> Wait a minute...You don't get to blame the cold on global warming.


Of course not...  :EEK!:  ... I am Upperaustrian! I am one with nature and the primitive/old fashioned live style! Even in the language!  :Big Grin:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Of course not...  ... I am Upperaustrian! I am one with nature and the primitive/old fashioned live style! Even in the language!


Still stuck in the horse and buggy age, huh  :Stick Out Tongue:  ?

----------


## NoHero

> Still stuck in the horse and buggy age, huh  ?


huuuh, uuuh, huuu...  :Big Grin:  ... *jumping-up-and-down-like-a-monkey*

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> huuuh, uuuh, huuu...  ... *jumping-up-and-down-like-a-monkey*


I order you to worship Bunny  :Smilie:  .

----------


## NoHero

> I order you to worship Bunny  .


All hail Franz & Sissi... and - of course - MacGyver!  :Thumb:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Has anyone seen souldog?

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> All hail Franz & Sissi... and - of course - MacGyver!


MacGyver? I guess it's a new burger that McDonalds is pushing in Austria... just like McAfrica  :Stick Out Tongue:  .

/me has no idea what MacGyver is...
//Mmm... burgers...
///Mmm... beer...

----------


## NoHero

> Has anyone seen souldog?


Well I have seen him around several days ago...

----------


## NoHero

> MacGyver?


Yes the holy immortal all-knowing God of Improvisation!




> /me has no idea what MacGyver is...





> 





> //Mmm... burgers...
> ///Mmm... beer...


 :Big Grin:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

That's a pretty humanoid looking burger NoHero  :Smilie:  .

----------


## NoHero

> That's a pretty humanoid looking burger NoHero  .


Yes and it can _spawn() new, even better, child burgers by combining one ball-pen and a chewing gum...  :Smilie:

----------


## Skoons

And meanwhile bunny will rule the world  :Big Grin:

----------


## NoHero

> And meanwhile bunny will rule the world


of course! He is only the Apprentice of MacGyver!

----------


## Tom Frohman

> And meanwhile bunny will rule the world


It still looks like an Owl to me.

----------


## NoHero

> It still looks like an Owl to me.


And I still don't care...

/oh this goes to apathy thread

----------


## Simon666

The bunny sig isn't half as cool as this.

----------


## NoHero

> The bunny sig isn't half as cool as this.


May I burn in **** for this but.: Your sig doesn't look any evil or wicked ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Skoons

> It still looks like an Owl to me.


It`s a clone of an Owl an a bunny.
And  he`s the most powerfull creature in this binary world  :Cool:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> It`s a clone of an Owl an a bunny.
> And  he`s the most powerfull creature in this binary world


Even more powerful than SPORK and MacGuyver?????????

----------


## Skoons

> Even more powerful than SPORK and MacGuyver?????????


Only two beings are more powerfull than bunny:
ODIN and asembler prgrammers  :Big Grin:

----------


## NoHero

> Only two beings are more powerfull than bunny:
> ODIN and asembler prgrammers


Nothing is stronger than MacGyver!!! Nothing!! Absolutly Nothing!!!!

----------


## Skoons

> Nothing is stronger than MacGyver!!! Nothing!! Absolutly Nothing!!!!


Nope, Your singn is also bunny but MacGyver, Is he scottish

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Nope, Your singn is also bunny but MacGyver, Is he scottish


I can't tell. I've never seen him play tennis.

----------


## Tom Frohman

This is boring.

----------


## NoHero

> This is boring.


Yes... it is...

----------


## NoHero

Refering to my Hasardeur ... he is has changed the gender 5 times by now... Once more and I am back to the original gender... hmmhm.... I hate the dices... They have shown 7 too often. Hhmhm... maybe the should show 3 so I can overrun the Elder Beholder with squirrels. And yes I should have picked my elder brother Sarevok.

/i hope it meets the threads topic

----------


## Skoons

Hey lets have some fun, For example somebody will explain how to insert your code into some process, I have read same article on CodeGuru. It was greate  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrRee

> This is boring.





> Yes... it is...





> I don't know what to say...
> today is a boring day...
> but it seems like a normal day...
> 
> -The Original Uncensored


\\The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 6 characters.
\\......(exactly 6 dots)

----------


## Tom Frohman

Ollie sleeping on Rose sleeping on Casey. Good Puppies!

----------


## NoHero

Nice Tom... I am afraid a car knocked my younger cat down this week...  :Cry:

----------


## Tom Frohman

I'm sorry to hear that.

----------


## NoHero

> I'm sorry to hear that.


Thanks... So we only have one cat left...  :Cry:

----------


## Tom Frohman

I'm mad as heck and I'm not going to take it anymore!

----------


## NoHero

> I'm mad as heck and I'm not going to take it anymore!


Does the work suck today?  :Confused:

----------


## NoHero

I was bored... and this is the result...



```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>

#define _putc(c) (putc(c, stdout))

int main(){char msg[]={71,100,107,107,110,32};int i=0,j=2;l1:i=0;while(1!=2){if(i==(sizeof(msg)/sizeof(0[msg])))if(j)
goto l2;else goto l3;if(j)i[msg]++;else _putc(i[msg]);i++;}l2:j=0;goto l1;l3:_putc('\n');return 0;}
```

Without compiling it, can anyone tell me what it puts out on an x86?  :Wink: 

The first one to get this without compiling/linking/running gets nothing. ABSOLUTLY NOTHING!!!! FOR FREE!!!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

The code is obviously a malicious virus designed to permanently disable any machine that runs it .

Remember to eat your spinach.

Infest the poor widow! Potatoes are potable.

----------


## NoHero

> The code is obviously a malicious virus designed to disable any machine that runs it permanently.
> 
> Remember to eat your spinach.
> 
> Infest the poor widow! Potatoes are potable.


 Well... actually it just prints out "Hello!" on the screen...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Well... actually it just prints out "Hello!" on the screen...


Ok, then how am I supposed to get "Hello!" off the screen. Eh?
What's your answer to That!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## NoHero

> Ok, then how am I supposed to get "Hello!" off the screen. Eh?
> What's your answer to That!!!!




```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>

#define _putc(c) (putc(c, stdout))

int main(){char msg[]={71,100,107,107,110,32};int i=0,j=2;l1:i=0;while(1!=2){if(i==(sizeof(msg)/sizeof(0[msg])))if(j)
goto l2;else goto l3;if(j)i[msg]++;else _putc(i[msg]);i++;}l2:j=0;goto l1;l3:_putc('\n');system("cls");return 0;}
```

Or simply let your pacman eat it up for you.

----------


## Skoons

> ```
> #include <stdio.h>
> #include <stdlib.h>
> 
> #define _putc(c) (putc(c, stdout))
> 
> int main(){char msg[]={71,100,107,107,110,32};int i=0,j=2;l1:i=0;while(1!=2){if(i==(sizeof(msg)/sizeof(0[msg])))if(j)
> goto l2;else goto l3;if(j)i[msg]++;else _putc(i[msg]);i++;}l2:j=0;goto l1;l3:_putc('\n');system("cls");return 0;}
> ```
> ...


You may use this code to examine all persons who wish to get work of programmist, simply ask them what it do?
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Smasher/Devourer

> Ok, then how am I supposed to get "Hello!" off the screen. Eh?
> What's your answer to That!!!!


Why, that's easy.


```
#include <iostream>
#define d std::cout
#define f int
#define r for
#define j if
#define z char
#define q return
#define v while
#define e 1

f l[]={0x8E,0x61,0xDC,0x9A,0xDA,0x3C,0xC2,0xF2,0xBC,0xD4,0xE8,0xCC,0xBE,0x9F,0x34};
f main(){r(f k=e^e;k<(l[e<<(e+e)^e]>>(e+e));k+=(l[k]>>l[k%e])+e)j(k%(e<<e)==(l[l[e]&e^e]&l[e]))d<<(z)((l[k]+k)>>e);q(e>>e);}
```

(Yes, I know this is lazy obfuscation, but I lack the patience and the skill for better.  :Wink: )

----------


## Tom Frohman

> ```
> #include <stdio.h>
> #include <stdlib.h>
> 
> #define _putc(c) (putc(c, stdout))
> 
> int main(){char msg[]={71,100,107,107,110,32};int i=0,j=2;l1:i=0;while(1!=2){if(i==(sizeof(msg)/sizeof(0[msg])))if(j)
> goto l2;else goto l3;if(j)i[msg]++;else _putc(i[msg]);i++;}l2:j=0;goto l1;l3:_putc('\n');system("cls");return 0;}
> ```
> ...


Aha! Now I have you. You are trying to fool me!!! I know that this program contains the secret
launch codes to the custard pie catapult.  ROBOTS ARE TRYING TO STEAL MY LUGGAGE!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kirants

> I was bored... and this is the result...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #include <stdio.h>
> #include <stdlib.h>
> 
> #define _putc(c) (putc(c, stdout))
> ...



**** 0 !!

----------


## Deniz

> Without compiling it, can anyone tell me what it puts out on an x86?


I could.... but I can't be bothered...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## NoHero

> **** 0 !!


*Lol* ... Can you read it? I gave it a friend of mine and he was able to read it without compiling or making it clean with new lines, tabs etc  :Wink: 




> I could.... but I can't be bothered...


Not a problem just try it! This code does not anything todo with your....bal...aehem... intelligence  :Big Grin: 




> Aha! Now I have you. You are trying to fool me!!! I know that this program contains the secret
> launch codes to the custard pie catapult. ROBOTS ARE TRYING TO STEAL MY LUGGAGE!!!!!!!!!!!


Darn, he got behind it all  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> (Yes, I know this is lazy obfuscation, but I lack the patience and the skill for better. )


I like obfuscating code when I am bored. Just like a hobby...  :Smilie: ... But it is a good one!




> You may use this code to examine all persons who wish to get work of programmist, simply ask them what it do?


Well... It could become a qualifying examination when someone wants to get into my projects  :Big Grin:

----------


## Skoons

> Well... It could become a qualifying examination when someone wants to get into my projects


In this case I always ask person what he thinks about hungrian notation  :Big Grin:

----------


## NoHero

> In this case I always ask person what he thinks about hungrian notation


Yep... and of course of goto's inside an application  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brad Jones

> You may use this code to examine all persons who wish to get work of programmist, simply ask them what it do?


...what to do? 

Fire the guy that wrote the question for bad programming practices  :Wink:

----------


## NoHero

> ...what to do? 
> 
> Fire the guy that wrote the question for bad programming practices


Heck, I will never get a job then!  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

/more time for answering @ GG then  :Wave:

----------


## Tom Frohman

A rude body noise based on how I feel today:

VVVVVVVVrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaappppppppppppppp!!!

----------


## Xeon

*From Tom:*



> A rude body noise based on how I feel today:
> VVVVVVVVrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaappppppppppppppp!!!


Stop pharting, Tom! I know there's no girls here, but still.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Sick: 

Anyway, how are things here? Just checked my CodeGuru position today and saw that I was ranked No. 18 based on the total number of posts.
No. 18 among hundreds of thousands of members is an achievement, but....I was No. 7 once! Andreas Masur is now No. 1, with 12,600++ posts? How can he be that fast?  :EEK!:  Grrrr...... :Mad: 

I WANT REVENGE!
THE LORD IS BACK!
CAGES CAN'T KEEP ME,
I WILL BE FREE SOON!

I roar like the jungle,
my eyes are bleeding.
I rip the tigers apart,
I devour their bones.

I prowl the Savannah,
searching for a worthy beast.
I tear up the lions,
I shriek in psychotism.

 :Mad: My name is...Xeon. :Mad: 

Have a nice day, folks.  :Big Grin: 
Xeon.

----------


## mdmd

Tequila hallutionations aren't boring, Zeon. Wrong thread !

----------


## NoHero

> Anyway, how are things here? Just checked my CodeGuru position today and saw that I was ranked No. 18 based on the total number of posts.
> No. 18 among hundreds of thousands of members is an achievement, but....I was No. 7 once! Andreas Masur is now No. 1, with 12,600++ posts? How can he be that fast?  Grrrr......


Well... Take a look at this FAQ... no just kidding, well he is here more often than you...  :Wink: 




> I WANT REVENGE!
> THE LORD IS BACK!
> CAGES CAN'T KEEP ME,
> I WILL BE FREE SOON!
> 
> I roar like the jungle,
> my eyes are bleeding.
> I rip the tigers apart,
> I devour their bones.
> ...


*Lol* ... Are you trying to mimic Simon666? ... Nice try though  :Smilie:

----------


## mrRee

> I WANT REVENGE!
> THE LORD IS BACK!
> CAGES CAN'T KEEP ME,
> I WILL BE FREE SOON!
> 
> I roar like the jungle,
> my eyes are bleeding.
> I rip the tigers apart,
> I devour their bones.
> ...


you are such a nice person who seek revenge... :Big Grin: ...this is my suggestion to make it more scary (or silly :Big Grin: )...
"  :Mad:  My name is ...Xe :Mad: n.. 

Have a nice day, folks...but don't blame Xe :Mad: n if your day turned messy.."

\\ :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Is Xeon out of the army now? Free at last? Free at last.

----------


## Xeon

*From NoHero:*



> Well... Take a look at this FAQ... no just kidding, well he is here more often than you...


But Andreas couldn't rise so fast, right? When Daddy Xeon was around, he was just a little boy trying to touch his dad's shotgun.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Even Gabriel "Red Dragon" Fleseriu has gone way ahead of me.
If I post in this Chit-Chat forum, will my posts still count?  :EEK!: 




> *Lol* ... Are you trying to mimic Simon666? ... Nice try though


Nah, Simon666 was my junior disciple during the old days. In those days, you haven't even joined the forum!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
He's gone already, right?

*From Tom:*



> Is Xeon out of the army now? Free at last? Free at last?


1 more *** month to go. Anyway, it's nothing now. I'm on leave until the last day in the army.
On the last day, I'm going to spit right at the Chief of Army. Or I'm going to do obscene acts in front of him in my army uniform. Talk about Home-made videos. The World's Most Daring Soldiers, Series #1?

*From Mr. Ree:*



> Have a nice day, folks...but don't blame Xen if your day turned messy.."


Another newbie here. Where's the old fools?  :EEK!: 
Like MiCk Jagger? Gabriel?

Anyway, yes. Your day is gonna get real messy, along with the others. I'm going to screw the whole forum up cos'.....THERE'S NO GIRLS!
It's been years now, Brad! Years before I even went into the army, there wasn't any girls here(except for 2 - 3).
Now that I'm back after another lot of years, there's no single one girl left!
O-M-F-G!!!!!
We all know what happends to umm......CodeGuru In-Charges who don't perform their jobs well.  

Talking about girls, I'm going to talk to this girl I really like maybe tomorrow or the day after tomorrow. Somewhere within this week.

Wish me all the best, folks. Even I need it! Sigh.   :Blush: 

Good day,
XeOn.

----------


## NoHero

Xeon? Do you know why all of those are far ahead of you? Because from nothing comes nothing...  :Wink:  ... Give me some more months lofty Lord of CodeGuru and I will also be far ahead of you  :Cool: ... And heck don't call me noob, everyone - even you started small  :Wink: ... But of course we can still fight this out at a good ol' q3 match... And well there were girls (gurleygirl, che_rish, Maria Vaillant) but I do not know where they are now...  :Confused:

----------


## Brad Jones

> 1 more ******** month to go.





> CodeGuru In-Charges who don't perform their jobs well.


Xeon -

I'm going to perform my job real well. If you post any more profanity -- regardless of spelling -- your ID will be permanently banned and you'll be back to 0 posts. You know the rules. They haven't changed.

Brad!

----------


## Xeon

*From NoHero:*



> Give me some more months lofty Lord of CodeGuru and I will also be far ahead of you...


Oh yes. One other thing I don't understand is the Reputation thing. The green squares at the far corner next to your name. Why is it that you've so many? Is it because you helped lottsa people in the programming forums and they rate you etc.?
I also noticed that a reputatable kid like Tom Frohman has just 1, like me. The lesser the better?
Even Brad's reputation guage is less than yours??!! Are you.....the Lord? CEO of CodeGuru? CEO of Internet.com?




> And heck don't call me noob, everyone - even you started small ...


Let me see....when I first joined in the year 2000, the only thing I did here was to ask questions. About 7 - 11 posts from me everyday. Those replying to me during that time were from the even more ancient folks, like Igbrus, Emi and Alex Fedotov. I was a nerd-lord then.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
But you still have a long way to go, son. You joined only last year?
Back then in my days, I remember riding out to war and taunting my enemies with several  half-cladded girls by my side. We were barbarians then, but we were proud.




> And well there were girls (gurleygirl, che_rish, Maria Vaillant) but I do not know where they are now...


Huh? GurleyGirl? Which forum did she post in? Visual C++? Che_rish? Never heard of this female noob either. But Marina Vaillant.....yes.
Talking about Marina reminds me of Elrond!!!! Is he still around and has he changed his old-as-time avatar?  :Big Grin: 

*From Brad:*



> I'm going to perform my job real well.


How cute!  :EEK!:  :Big Grin: 




> If you post any more profanity -- regardless of spelling -- your ID will be permanently banned and you'll be back to 0 posts. You know the rules. They haven't changed.


Ok, Brad! Well, at first, I thought we could get around using foul words via different spelling, as I've seen somone did that once in the past. No?
Seriously, couldn't you make an exception to just this forum? Where's the welfare?
I mean, posting in this forum doesn't get us any post increment, so it's only fair that at least *some*(at least a *sensible*) level of profanity is allowed? Years ago, I protest against all these stuff. And now I'm back!
Of course, even folks like me would be sensible enough not to post overly-wild things here, trust us.

Xeon!

----------


## NoHero

> Oh yes. One other thing I don't understand is the Reputation thing. The green squares at the far corner next to your name. Why is it that you've so many? Is it because you helped lottsa people in the programming forums and they rate you etc.?
> I also noticed that a reputatable kid like Tom Frohman has just 1, like me. The lesser the better?
> Even Brad's reputation guage is less than yours??!! Are you.....the Lord? CEO of CodeGuru? CEO of Internet.com?


If you go somewhere else in the forum you will see a kind link at every post "Rate this post". When you click it you can rate a special post either positive or negative. Depending of your post count and how long you are here you give reputation points when you rate someone else. If you go over 25 posts you have 1. For every year here and for each 1000 posts you get one extra. Ergo I give 3 reputations points if I would rate you.

No I am neither CEO of CodeGuru nor Internet.com. I am only 16 years old.

Why I have that much? Well I try to involve myself in every problem I think I can solve. Most of my time I spend at the WinAPI forums and the Visual C++ .NET forum. And when I help I get ratings.  :Wink: 




> Let me see....when I first joined in the year 2000, the only thing I did here was to ask questions. About 7 - 11 posts from me everyday. Those replying to me during that time were from the even more ancient folks, like Igbrus, Emi and Alex Fedotov. I was a nerd-lord then. 
> But you still have a long way to go, son. You joined only last year?
> Back then in my days, I remember riding out to war and taunting my enemies with several  half-cladded girls by my side. We were barbarians then, but we were proud.


You have joined 2000? Well that makes 5 repuations points, plus 4 for your 4000+ posts and one for you are over 25 posts you give 10 repuations points when you rate someone. And I cannot remember any of the names you stated. Well, there are not many from the old era around here any more. 




> Huh? GurleyGirl? Which forum did she post in? Visual C++? Che_rish? Never heard of this female noob either. But Marina Vaillant.....yes.
> Talking about Marina reminds me of Elrond!!!! Is he still around and has he changed his old-as-time avatar?


I do not know where they have posted. I just hit their train here in Chit Chat. Search around a bit here in Chit Chat both have posted pics of themself. I think somewhere in "Hot geeks" thread.

----------


## mrRee

> Xeon -
> 
> I'm going to perform my job real well. If you post any more profanity -- regardless of spelling -- your ID will be permanently banned and you'll be back to 0 posts. You know the rules. They haven't changed.





> Anyway, yes. Your day is gonna get real messy, along with the others. I'm going to screw the whole forum up cos'.....THERE'S NO GIRLS!


We must understand the real struggle to be an army...always hear the profanity...no girls around...and believe me my senior...your seniority is your priviledge :Wink: ...but I think Brad won't allow you to be a good army as the good army always uses profanity :Big Grin: ...and I like to hear all those good old days that you told us...RESTECP..

@NoHero: Don't get ashame to be a newbie...that was our advantage to do stupid things and get away with it.. :Big Grin: ..but even the newbie can get grounded for life  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ...nahh..just forget what I said...but being a newbie is also a great thing as we develop into 'oldbie', we do fun stuff and the fun stuff can only be fun when we're newbie...cheers.. :Big Grin: 

//when I get older...I think i'll remember all memories as a little imp..and that time..I already became a devil... :Big Grin:

----------


## Xeon

*From NoHero:*



> No I am neither CEO of CodeGuru nor Internet.com. I am only 16 years old.Why I have that much? Well I try to involve myself in every problem I think I can solve. Most of my time I spend at the WinAPI forums and the Visual C++ .NET forum. And when I help I get ratings.


Unfortunately, although I'm around 15 years old when I joined CodeGuru, I wasn't like you, though. Instead of involving myself in every question others posted, mostly what I did was to ask questions.  :Big Grin: 
However, there were times when I made some new breakthroughs every now and then and I posted them in the Visual C++ forums. For example, the Flash program. Imagine a Visual C++ dialog that can play Flash stuff. Ever since I made news of that, lots of folks have PM me over the years asking for that. Microsoft made an offer to purchase the license for that, but I refused them outright. No hot stuff == no deal.




> I do not know where they have posted. I just hit their train here in Chit Chat. Search around a bit here in Chit Chat both have posted pics of themself. I think somewhere in "Hot geeks" thread.


Hot geeks, eh? There was a thread once here in this forum, titled something like "Pictures of Codegurus" or something. There, you can see almost every f###### picture of the main players here.

*From Ree:*



> We must understand the real struggle to be an army...always hear the profanity...no girls around


That's what I hate about the army. It's ok if there's no girls. After all, you know....some of the sergeants actually surf for porn during working hours. Cool, eh?
The worst thing is that everything that comes out of their stinking mouth is vulgar language. Everyone from recruits to warrant officers(the officers here generally don't use vulgar......the higher their rank, the more well-behaved they're).




> but I think Brad won't allow you to be a good army as the good army always uses profanity...and I like to hear all those good old days that you told us...RESTECP


Don't worry about me and Brad. We have a love-hate relationship, like France and England. They may complain about each other during the illness/disease period, but when war etc. comes, they change their attitude.  :Smilie: 

Good day,
Xeon.

----------


## mrRee

> For example, the Flash program. Imagine a Visual C++ dialog that can play Flash stuff. Ever since I made news of that, lots of folks have PM me over the years asking for that. Microsoft made an offer to purchase the license for that, but I refused them outright. No hot stuff == no deal.


that was a great breakthrough...did you still got any offer...



> Don't worry about me and Brad. We have a love-hate relationship, like France and England. They may complain about each other during the illness/disease period, but when war etc. comes, they change their attitude.


I never worry about that...I also have that kind of communication with my friends...who need plain and dull communication :Wink: ...

/make love not war.. :Big Grin:

----------


## NoHero

> Unfortunately, although I'm around 15 years old when I joined CodeGuru, I wasn't like you, though. Instead of involving myself in every question others posted, mostly what I did was to ask questions.
> However, there were times when I made some new breakthroughs every now and then and I posted them in the Visual C++ forums. For example, the Flash program. Imagine a Visual C++ dialog that can play Flash stuff. Ever since I made news of that, lots of folks have PM me over the years asking for that. Microsoft made an offer to purchase the license for that, but I refused them outright. No hot stuff == no deal.


I have also asked several questions, but I only use this forum to ask when google is unable to find something. And the most common things are covered by the FAQ and the articles. I was around 12 when I started programming. In those old days I did not have any internet. Thus I did a lot with trying and working it out. ahhh.... goold ol' days.




> Hot geeks, eh? There was a thread once here in this forum, titled something like "Pictures of Codegurus" or something. There, you can see almost every f###### picture of the main players here.


I will go and search for the thread... Do you mean "how do we all look like" or something else? That thread was around here too... With some funny hippie stage stuff from Mikey...




> @NoHero: Don't get ashame to be a newbie...that was our advantage to do stupid things and get away with it....but even the newbie can get grounded for life ...nahh..just forget what I said...but being a newbie is also a great thing as we develop into 'oldbie', we do fun stuff and the fun stuff can only be fun when we're newbie...cheers..


And you will never get out of the newbie state. Because there is always someone who is far better than you, and for this guy you will always remain a noob. The only thing is that there are some under you, who you can call noob.  :Smilie: 

My Regards

----------


## Xeon

*From mrRee:*



> that was a great breakthrough...did you still got any offer...


Nah! The last offer was about 1 year ago.  :Big Grin:  :Smilie: 

*From NoHero:*



> I have also asked several questions, but I only use this forum to ask when google is unable to find something.


Different from me. U make me ashamed of myself. For me, I post and ask. If I've the time, then I search. Anyway, in those days, CodeGuru was mainly a bare-bones forum. There's no Visual C++ FAQ or whatever.




> ahhh.... goold ol' days.


How nostalgic! In those days, I was using a Windows 98 PC with a 56.6 kpbs modem and didn't even know how to compile a program. Aye. In those days, I wasn't even a psycho. I asked questions like a total nerd and my status was even worse than the slave of a noob.  :Cry: 




> I will go and search for tahe thread... Do you mean "how do we all look like" or something else?


Nah! I remember the title of that thread is "Pictures of Codegurus".  :Smilie: 

[quote]From NoHero to Ree:[/b]



> Because there is always someone who is far better than you, and for this guy you will always remain a noob. The only thing is that there are some under you, who you can call noob.


Yes, just look at me. I can call all these new CodeGuru recruits noobs and such, and no one dares to talk back.  

Good day,
Xeon.

----------


## NoHero

> Different from me. U make me ashamed of myself. For me, I post and ask. If I've the time, then I search. Anyway, in those days, CodeGuru was mainly a bare-bones forum. There's no Visual C++ FAQ or whatever.


That was not my intention... I just answer here. I do not know why but I left myself out with WinAPI topics. Currently I am trying to do my own OS... I think I start getting to geeky...




> How nostalgic! In those days, I was using a Windows 98 PC with a 56.6 kpbs modem and didn't even know how to compile a program. Aye. In those days, I wasn't even a psycho. I asked questions like a total nerd and my status was even worse than the slave of a noob.


I had a Windows 98 machine too, but no internet at all. I did VB 5.0 those days and well I was horrible nerdy. Seems to be fixed by now.




> Nah! I remember the title of that thread is "Pictures of Codegurus".


I am blind and dumb to find it. Maybe I should check the archives.




> Yes, just look at me. I can call all these new CodeGuru recruits noobs and such, and no one dares to talk back.


It was a hard for me to get into CodeGuru... My breakthrough was half a year ago, when even some of the elder here noticed me. I think that was because my age and that I was not that eye-catching. Only sometimes a lil bit weird. Hmm... Thats why I have the internal title "the weird austrian". But Mathew Joy was the first finding out that I am not that dumb and noobie to help some rather than posting dumb questions like.: "Whats wrong with this code?"



```
int *i;
*i = 0;
printf("%s", i);
```

But who cares? Now I have fixed my place here... and it's a great to work with all those Gurus here.

----------


## Xeon

Trying to do your own OS? Are you nuts???!!!
It's so darn crazy and even the folks here....none of them have tried it!

Imagine....Microsoft spent billions just to create Windows XP! It consists of years of 365/24/7 coding and testing and even if you can do it, your hair would be even trendier than Albert Einstein!

Even Linus Tovalds....argh!

By the way, don't show me code. I've forgotten everything and I even have a problem trying to understand the code that you just posted. I'm a goner.....argh!  :Sick: 

Anyway, your attitude is what I like about the young teenage folks here in CodeGuru. Aspiring to learn and real humble. Very talented too, if you compare yourself to the folks here in where I come from. U've a good road ahead of you and will have no problems de-throning folks from the Microsoft MVP seat.  :Big Grin: 

Anyway, has there been any interesting changes in the Windows/Visual C++ programming world? The last time I was still around, all the hype was in .net and Visual Studio.net and C#.....and those crappy "Managed C++" etc.

Even until now, seems that .net hasn't gone as well as Bill Gates want it to. So, is .net still around? Soaring and getting more popular? What about the latest version of Visual Studio?

Have a nice day,
Xeon.

----------


## NoHero

> Trying to do your own OS? Are you nuts???!!!
> It's so darn crazy and even the folks here....none of them have tried it!


I tried to do low level stuff. Indeed I do not want my OS to become popular. I am just doing it for learning purposes.




> Imagine....Microsoft spent billions just to create Windows XP! It consists of years of 365/24/7 coding and testing and even if you can do it, your hair would be even trendier than Albert Einstein!


I do not want reprogrammate WinXP neither sell my OS. I will put it up to the internet when it has some simple features like HW multitasking etc. Maybe someone can learn something from it.




> By the way, don't show me code. I've forgotten everything and I even have a problem trying to understand the code that you just posted. I'm a goner.....argh!


I won't bother you with code. no no...




> Anyway, your attitude is what I like about the young teenage folks here in CodeGuru. Aspiring to learn and real humble. Very talented too, if you compare yourself to the folks here in where I come from. U've a good road ahead of you and will have no problems de-throning folks from the Microsoft MVP seat.


Thank you.  :Smilie: ... And thats all because I have nothing better to do  :Smilie: 




> Anyway, has there been any interesting changes in the Windows/Visual C++ programming world? The last time I was still around, all the hype was in .net and Visual Studio.net and C#.....and those crappy "Managed C++" etc.
> 
> Even until now, seems that .net hasn't gone as well as Bill Gates want it to. So, is .net still around? Soaring and getting more popular? What about the latest version of Visual Studio?


Not really... Well the Windows part of MFC is now OpenSource (wtl.sourceforge.net) and Managed C++ has become a new syntax for Visual Studio .NET 2005 Beta 2 which is the last Visual Studio Version. dotNet is becoming better and the .NET forums of CodeGuru are growing. Yes it's on its world domination tour.  :Smilie: 

Good day too...

----------


## Brad Jones

> every f###### picture of the main players here.


Xeon - you know the rules here. One more profane type comment and your ID will be banned. We have younger readers here who don't need to be guessing at what you mean by the above. 

And yes, with _you_  I'm as serious as ever. 

Brad

----------


## cilu

> We all know what happends to umm......CodeGuru In-Charges who don't perform their jobs well.





> Trying to do your own OS? Are you nuts???!!!





> But Andreas couldn't rise so fast, right? When Daddy Xeon was around, he was just a little boy trying to touch his dad's shotgun.





> He's gone already, right?





> Are you.....the Lord? CEO of CodeGuru? CEO of Internet.com?





> There, you can see almost every f###### picture of the main players here.





> I can call all these new CodeGuru recruits noobs and such, and no one dares to talk back.


Listen Xeon, I don't know what kind of big shot you were here before joining the army, but your present agressive and disrepectful attitude won't do you too much good. I know that being in your early twenties you have a lot of energy in you and like to believe that the entire world is at your feet (which isn't trust me), but you should learn to respect the others, stop calling names and other stuff. I most dislike all the posts I've seen in the last days from you and hope you will turn to better manners.




> Aspiring to learn and real humble


and not like you, proud and agressive...

----------


## NoHero

Marius is showing him the way...  :Wave: 

You know what? Mick is the same (trust me after several discussion with him over Yahoo...), but the only major difference is, that Mickey can turn that off if he wants. Anyway... I like Mick  :Smilie:

----------


## Skoons

> *From Tom:*
> 
> Stop pharting, Tom! I know there's no girls here, but still....


My dream girl programmer, everyone girl I meet are not very good in computer, in best case they found mouse from the first time

----------


## mrRee

> And you will never get out of the newbie state. Because there is always someone who is far better than you, and for this guy you will always remain a noob. The only thing is that there are some under you, who you can call noob. 
> 
> My Regards


I got your point  :Smilie:  ..

I used to hang around with my senior back in my school life...and I take an advantage on that to do something that junior simply can't do.. :Big Grin: ..but then I still befriend with my level and my juniors..(and I like the bridge between them :Big Grin: )..and I know their egos(both seniors and juniors)..if we can ccontrol their egos, then we can befriend anyone :Wink: ...and I think I sound like a mad phychiatrist :Big Grin: .. 

/For me it's a usual things to have some egos(or rather pride)..but we also must respect other's egos as well...

//We don't want young person to use profanities...but how much of them didn't use it when they become adults..ZERO..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ..even though we use many cencorship  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ..

----------


## Xeon

*From Brad:*



> And yes, with you  I'm as serious as ever.


Sigh.....maybe I shouldn't come back. See? Now you seem like a busier man than ever before. Relax, Brad! Show some trust in me. I promise I will say no more vulgar words again.

*From Cilu:*



> Listen Xeon, I don't know what kind of big shot you were here before joining the army, but your present agressive and disrepectful attitude won't do you too much good.


Sorry. I was like that before I joined the army. Now that I'm out, I'm still the same. Cannons and rifles can never change my personality. Now son...always remember : whatever you do, u must be your own personality. No one can make it for you. Even you can't craft it yourself. It's natural and comes from within the soul.




> I know that being in your early twenties you have a lot of energy in you and like to believe that the entire world is at your feet (which isn't trust me)


Apparently, you think I'm trying to behave like Paris Hilton?.....
YOU'RE WRONG!




> but you should learn to respect the others, stop calling names and other stuff. I most dislike all the posts I've seen in the last days from you and hope you will turn to better manners.


The sad thing is.....you dunno me long enough, Cilu! Sigh. I understand and I'll forgive.
If your mom is down with a fever etc. or your maid is away on vacation and no one does the housework etc., you just need to tell me and I'll do it together with you.
If your boss sacks you and such, I'll be more than happy to spend some time helping you look for a new job.
If you puppy is being kicked by nasty little kids on the streets, I will lower myself and bent over to cover and shield the puppy. The kids can throw stones and hit me with sticks for all I care.

Now, should I engrave the words _"The speech is hard, the heart is warm?"_ onto your butt? Or chest?

*From NoHero:*



> You know what? Mick is the same (trust me after several discussion with him over Yahoo...)


Seriously, where's MiCk? Also, have you ever noticed that whenever MiCk posts in CodeGuru, he's like always using weird words and hard-to-comprehend speech?  :Big Grin: 




> but the only major difference is, that Mickey can turn that off if he wants.


He has soften down a bit, it seems. Back in those days, he would threaten to blow your head off with a shotgun, I assure you.
Once, he said something like "I hope the kid(Xeon) realize that I'm not cleaning my shotgun for nothing".  :Cool: 




> Anyway... I like Mick


But he already has a teenage daughter and I think he prefers girls to guys.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*From Skoons:*



> My dream girl programmer, everyone girl I meet are not very good in computer, in best case they found mouse from the first time


That's good. I'm kinda tired of girls who're good at PCs. Sigh.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Nice day, all.
Xeon.  :Cool:

----------


## NoHero

> Sorry. I was like that before I joined the army. Now that I'm out, I'm still the same. Cannons and rifles can never change my personality. Now son...always remember : whatever you do, u must be your own personality. No one can make it for you. Even you can't craft it yourself. It's natural and comes from within the soul.


I still believe that there is a softy somewhere in you  :Big Grin: 




> Seriously, where's MiCk? Also, have you ever noticed that whenever MiCk posts in CodeGuru, he's like always using weird words and hard-to-comprehend speech?


Well... it seems that he doesn't like the ads too much. But you can reach him over Yahoo - like I do.




> He has soften down a bit, it seems. Back in those days, he would threaten to blow your head off with a shotgun, I assure you.
> Once, he said something like "I hope the kid(Xeon) realize that I'm not cleaning my shotgun for nothing".


Mick is a nice guy... And **** he is funny  :Smilie: 




> But he already has a teenage daughter and I think he prefers girls to guys.


 :Stick Out Tongue:  ... BOOH  :Stick Out Tongue: 

And heck he is off writing a Micktionary so we all can understand him  :Smilie:

----------


## cilu

> Sorry. I was like that before I joined the army. Now that I'm out, I'm still the same. Cannons and rifles can never change my personality. Now son...always remember : whatever you do, u must be your own personality. No one can make it for you. Even you can't craft it yourself. It's natural and comes from within the soul.


The problem is that when you don't fit to a group, the group disposes you. So watch out. If you continue to show disrespect and mock people, the group may suddenly realize you're disposable and down you go. Having a personality of your own it's really good, but when this manifests by laughing of people, treat with disrespect and act like you are the center of universe its a clear sign of a rotted personality. We all make jokes and sometimes laught of each other and that's natural between friends, but from this to the way you treat people is a long distance. You have to understand that to be respected you first have to show respect. Respect can't be bought or imposed by force. You must earn it. So earn yours.

----------


## Skoons

> *From Skoons:*
> 
> That's good. I'm kinda tired of girls who're good at PCs. Sigh.


I never saw girl who was good at PC, everyone I know just can find mouse in best case
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Xeon

*From NoHero:*



> I still believe that there is a softy somewhere in you


Whadda' hero you're, NoHero! U really should change your ID to GotHero or ASSERT(HERO).
The post count + reputation will be all gone, but I think Brad can do something.  :Big Grin: 

*From Cilu:*



> The problem is that when you don't fit to a group, the group disposes you. So watch out. If you continue to show disrespect and mock people, the group may suddenly realize you're disposable and down you go. Having a personality of your own it's really good, but when this manifests by laughing of people, treat with disrespect and act like you are the center of universe its a clear sign of a rotted personality. We all make jokes and sometimes laught of each other and that's natural between friends, but from this to the way you treat people is a long distance. You have to understand that to be respected you first have to show respect. Respect can't be bought or imposed by force. You must earn it. So earn yours.


My Lord. I need to join MiCk in his ogling of the bunny girls at some strip clubs already.   :Cool: 

Good day,
Xeon.

----------


## mrRee

> *From NoHero:*
> 
> Whadda' hero you're, NoHero! U really should change your ID to GotHero or ASSERT(HERO).
> The post count + reputation will be all gone, but I think Brad can do something. 
> 
> *From Cilu:*
> 
> My Lord. I need to join MiCk in his ogling of the bunny girls at some strip clubs already.  
> 
> ...


yup...that why he needs No Hero...he's already a hero.. :Big Grin: 

//and you still have respect I guess when there are always sign "Good day", "Nice day", etc at the end of your post... so..*keep swearing* :Big Grin: ..

----------


## Xeon

*From mrRee:*



> //and you still have respect I guess when there are always sign "Good day", "Nice day", etc at the end of your post... so..keep swearing.


Now, Ree pal.....you're starting to realize that I'm such a nice guy after all. I'm so touched I'm gonna cry<snip>. Oooo...... :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  

Anyway, that's my style, I guess. Have always been using such "sign-off" words since the dawn of time......unless....I'm engaged in a war with folks like Simon666 etc.

If only I can swear...how great it's gonna be. I do wish someone would take over Brad soon. Maybe MiCk? I would vote for him!!!   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Good day,
Xeon.

----------


## mrRee

> *From mrRee:*
> 
> Now, Ree pal.....you're starting to realize that I'm such a nice guy after all. I'm so touched I'm gonna cry<snip>. Oooo......
> 
> Anyway, that's my style, I guess. Have always been using such "sign-off" words since the dawn of time......unless....I'm engaged in a war with folks like Simon666 etc.
> 
> If only I can swear...how great it's gonna be. I do wish someone would take over Brad soon. Maybe MiCk? I would vote for him!!!  
> 
> Good day,
> Xeon.


no..you can't swear...stop your dream!!!  :Big Grin: ..but vote?..hmm..there's no such thing either!!!.. :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  ...

//keep dreaming...and so do I..  :Smilie:  ...or maybe there's gonna be thread for above 18 only   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## cilu

I've just made the 4444th countable post, and since 44 is my favorite number I've took a screenshot to have it for posterity...  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrRee

> I've just made the 4444th countable post, and since 44 is my favorite number I've took a screenshot to have it for posterity...


good for you...but 4 is a bad number for chinese(it's sound like 'dead')... :Big Grin: ...

//but you're not chinese  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ..why bother..anyway keep counting

----------


## NoHero

> *From NoHero:*
> 
> Whadda' hero you're, NoHero! U really should change your ID to GotHero or ASSERT(HERO).
> The post count + reputation will be all gone, but I think Brad can do something. 
> 
> *From Cilu:*
> 
> My Lord. I need to join MiCk in his ogling of the bunny girls at some strip clubs already.  
> 
> ...


When I hit the post count when I can change my user title it will become ASSERT(HERO)... I like that  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xeon

*From Cilu:*



> I've just made the 4444th countable post, and since 44 is my favorite number I've took a screenshot to have it for posterity.


Once, in the past, when Simon666 hit the 666th post, he boasted about it with loud declaration and such. Even more extreme than you, pal.  :Big Grin: 

On that day, I could swear that I heard the ground opening up and the roaring of the Beast.   :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

*From Ree to Cilu:*



> good for you...but 4 is a bad number for chinese(it's sound like 'dead').....//but you're not chinese


The reason is all about ego. When I reached my 1000th last time, I was so happy like crazy. Now, Andreas has dwarfed me. Grrr....

Good day,
Xeon.

----------


## cilu

Happy Independence Day for americans.

----------


## NoHero

> Happy Independence Day for americans.


hehe... yep from me too...

And I give all Americans (especially Tom) an advice: *Let the rabbits wear glasses!*

/Marius brings life into the boring thread

----------


## cilu

> /Marius brings life into the boring thread


And I'm working on a tool to help inserting IMGs...

----------


## Mick

> The problem is that when you don't fit to a group, the group disposes you. So watch out. If you continue to show disrespect and mock people, the group may suddenly realize you're disposable and down you go. Having a personality of your own it's really good, but when this manifests by laughing of people, treat with disrespect and act like you are the center of universe its a clear sign of a rotted personality. We all make jokes and sometimes laught of each other and that's natural between friends, but from this to the way you treat people is a long distance. You have to understand that to be respected you first have to show respect. Respect can't be bought or imposed by force. You must earn it. So earn yours.


What there Cilu? you mean like the thrid person where you ramble on about how you've gotten 'pissed' about their comments...so you will have them 'banned'. You mean like that...really I mean tell me about it...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk:*



> What there Cilu? you mean like the thrid person where you ramble on about how you've gotten 'pissed' about their comments...so you will have them 'banned'. You mean like that...really I mean tell me about it...


Dear MiCk is back.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Actually, we were discussing one main issue.....on you replacing Brad. Is it possible for this to happen?   :Thumb: 

*CodeGuru Elections 2005*
*MiCk for Chief CodeGuru Administrator!*
If you're not with him, you are against him.

Xeon.

----------


## Deniz

> *CodeGuru Elections 2005*
> *MiCk for Chief CodeGuru Administrator!*
> If you're not with him, you are against him.


And what are his election promises?   :Big Grin:

----------


## NoHero

> Dear MiCk is back. 
> Actually, we were discussing one main issue.....on you replacing Brad. Is it possible for this to happen?


If I can get his job as WinAPI moderator  :Big Grin:  ... 5/4

/joking...




> *CodeGuru Elections 2005*
> *MiCk for Chief CodeGuru Administrator!*
> If you're not with him, you are against him.


Hmmm... Must think about it... I am with him  :Big Grin: 

/joking

----------


## Skoons

Hope this elections will be not similar to Ukranian orange revolution  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deniz

maybe it'll be like the itallian tomato festival

----------


## Tom Frohman

I think we should pattern the election after the Fremont, Ohio Sauerkraut festival. They have a beauty pageant and then crown a Sauerkraut Queen.

We could put Mick and Xeon into swimsuits and have them twirl flaming batons. Then we could crown the winner as the new Codeguru .....


errr nevermind.

----------


## Xeon

*From Denis:*



> And what are his election promises?


First of all, I've already spent some of my life savings designing/printing election merchandise(badges, stickers, t-shirts for MiCk).

The followers and supporters are getting more and more by the second, in North America. I heard Europe is also raving for him, so it does seem that he also needs the influence of international support as well. What about the lands down under, Denis? U're from Australia, right?
Here in Asia, the boys don't really give a dame, but the teenage girls, especially, are rooting for him cos' of the really cute MiCk squeaking-plush cuddly bears(courtesy of Xeon). U squeeze it's belly, it squeaks. Just like our MiCk!

I don't have much to say about the current CodeGuru Administrator, though. All the best, Brad!  :Wave: 

But seriously, guys....if MiCk wins the election, the scenario/analogy will be like having a US President who lets everyone do what they like and YET, is able to keep the economy and country going stronger than ever. God-mode, right? That's MiCk. Vote for him. Oh yes, I'm his buddy.
*Kerry and Edwards. MiCk and XeOn.*

*From NoHero:*



> If I can get his job as WinAPI moderator


I'll see to that after the elections, because we're gonna win it anyway.   :Thumb: 




> Hmmm... Must think about it... I am with him


Survival of the fittest. U're smart. So, how many girls do u want after the elections are done? 10? 25? 50? U choose the number.

*From Skoons:*



> Hope this elections will be not similar to Ukranian orange revolution


Are you talking about that Ukranian Prime Minister who's face got rotten and decayed cos' he was poisoned by a political rival? He got elected anyway. His name was Yuescheno or Yuschenko or something.

*From Squirrelman:*



> We could put Mick and Xeon into swimsuits and have them twirl flaming batons. Then we could crown the winner as the new Codeguru


Fool! How dare you lambast your political leaders! Ok, ok. I'll let you off for now. After the elections and after your backer is down and when we call the shots, you'll be a cutie squirrel no more! U're going   .

*The Fantastic MiCk!*
He makes your life wet, he gives you girls!
He makes you swoon, he offers you hunks!
He makes you blush, he gives you jobs!
He makes the country hot, he enlightens the economy!
He makes CodeGuru slick, he runs it so well!
He chases the darkness away, and brings light to all!
He is Mr. Fantastic, he is so darn great!
He is the Human Torch, he attracts all the hottest babes!
He is the Thing....he is MiCk!

Good day,
Xeon.

----------


## NoHero

> I'll see to that after the elections, because we're gonna win it anyway.





> 


Excellent...




> Survival of the fittest. U're smart. So, how many girls do u want after the elections are done? 10? 25? 50? U choose the number.


Huu? I love democracy... 25 cute blackhairs for me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Skoons

> *From Denis:*
> *From Skoons:*
> 
> Are you talking about that Ukranian Prime Minister who's face got rotten and decayed cos' he was poisoned by a political rival? He got elected anyway. His name was Yuescheno or Yuschenko or something.


Well he wasnt prime minister he was oposition leader,

----------


## cilu

Do I sense mutiny? CG has created a clone army to fight against the rebels... So, we're safe...

----------


## Skoons

And who will be the general

----------


## cilu

> And who will be the general


Don't worry, we have more than one general...

Congratulations to London for winning the hosting of 2012 Olympic Games. The votes, in the fourth round, were 54 - 50 for London against Paris. So London becomes the first city to host the games for a third time.

----------


## Skoons

> Don't worry, we have more than one general...
> 
> Congratulations to London for winning the hosting of 2012 Olympic Games. The votes, in the fourth round, were 54 - 50 for London against Paris. So London becomes the first city to host the games for a third time.


YES, I will be there, after 2006. So if I wont leave GreateBritain until 2012 I will see them  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deniz

Xeon I hope you & Mick are not planning to have a bloodbath coupe where you murder all those who oppose you & bring death & destruction to CG.  And when everyone is dead & the remaining have fled, you can be king of CG.

I'm scared   :EEK!:  








Xeon what if Mick loses then we'll have the wrath of Brad on us.   :Frown:

----------


## Xeon

*From NoHero:*



> Huu? I love democracy... 25 cute blackhairs for me


Actually, MiCk does not support democracy. The current system of government in CodeGuru now IS ALREADY democracy. What me, MiCk, our followers and our party support is the New World Order. Under this great system of governance, anyone is allowed to do anything at anytime at anywhere, regardless of who they are and why they wanna do it. Under this system of government, the economy will flourish even more.

And yes, I understand what you mean by 25 cute blackhairs. But do be more precise : Asian or African-American?  :Thumb: 

*From Denise:*



> Xeon what if Mick loses then we'll have the wrath of Brad on us.


MiCk won't lose, Denis! I thought u were a totally laid-back guy who's so cool and unworried about things.

Remember : MiCk love kids. MiCk supports abortion and doesn't support abortion. MiCk encourages criminals to be more daring and yet he doesn't condone criminals. Women for MiCk! Men for MiCk! Peace wants MiCk! The Statue of Liberty salutes MiCk! The four faces on Mount Rushmore nods agreeingly to MiCk! The Eiffel Tower of Paris bends over for MiCk! The leaning tower of Pisa stretches for MiCk! The Great Wall of China arches it's back for MiCk! The great Barrier Reef in Australia rises for MiCk! The World for MiCk! MiCk pamper babies! MiCk love babies!

On the other hand, in case we lost(MiCk already has 62 / 100 seats now), we will just exile ourselves to London and seek asylum. This way, we can watch the Olympics 2012 for free.

CodeGuru for MiCk!
Xeon.

----------


## Deniz

xeon:

You spell my name wrong.

And tell me, whats in it for you?

----------


## cilu

> You spell my name wrong.


I don't think so. I'm sure it was intentional.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> xeon:
> And tell me, whats in it for you?


More important, What's in it for  me?  :Thumb: 

Ah yes, today is 7/7. I remember 7/7/77 well. Though it seems like it was just 28 years ago. Only two more years until 7/7/07 and you know what comes after that? 7/8/07 of course.

----------


## Pinky98

So... some moron had to go stick a bomb in the London underground.

!! FREAKS !!

----------


## NoHero

> !! FREAKS !!


narf... zort...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> So... some moron had to go stick a bomb in the London underground.
> 
> !! FREAKS !!


This is the boring thread. This is a place of refuge where we can pretend there is no war, terrorism, or anything else either interesting or relevant. I'm going to have to disallow your post on the grounds that it is to important to be here. I'd like to remind you to please stay off topic.

I think you wanted to post this in the Happy Birthday Xeon thread.

----------


## Pinky98

Oh yeah...  sorry....


So, how `bout them lakers!!

----------


## cilu

> So... some moron had to go stick a bomb in the London underground.
> 
> !! FREAKS !!


  :EEK!:   :Embarrassment:   :Mad:  
What if that happened yesterday, before the IOC vote for the 2012 Olympics? I wonder... So far 40 dead and 300 injured. Dam.n terrorits.

----------


## Skoons

So I have idea, whz we need elections. Let the monarchz will be here  :Cool:

----------


## NoHero

> So I have idea, whz we need elections. Let the monarchz will be here


Ovidiu and me are on your site... All hail Franz & Sissi

----------


## Deniz

> I don't think so. I'm sure it was intentional.


Well then as long as he calls me Denise I'll call him Xena.  Thanks for whoever it was that gave me the idea.

And yeah, this is the boring thread not the interesting current affairs thread.

Who wants to talk about something boring?  May I suggest the topic of the hibernating & eating habbits of gallapagos island tortoises and how the enzymes in their stomach relates to the environmental factors?

----------


## Zeb

> Only two more years until 7/7/07 and you know what comes after that? 7/8/07 of course.


actually, it 8/7/07.  See here for more information.  :Wink:

----------


## Deniz

> actually, it 8/7/07.  See here for more information.



Nobody likes a sm@rt@ss Zeb   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zeb

> Nobody likes a sm@rt@ss Zeb


nah - my mummy says that when people don't like me that's their fault, and anyone who doesn't like me doesn't know what they are talking about.

----------


## Deniz

My mummy used to tell me the same.  Except she also used to tell me I was the smartest & handsomest kid in the world too.

----------


## NoHero

> Well then as long as he calls me Denise I'll call him Xena.  Thanks for whoever it was that gave me the idea.


Hehe... Please underline Xena with a picture of the actress Xena everytime needed  :Big Grin: 




> My mummy used to tell me the same. Except she also used to tell me I was the smartest & handsomest kid in the world too.


My mummy never used to tell me so... But I think she tried to  :Wave:

----------


## Deniz

> My mummy never used to tell me so... But I think she tried to


Maybe they didn't like you, especially if your first name really is nohero   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NoHero

> Maybe they didn't like you, especially if your first name really is nohero


+covering-my-ears+ ... no no no...  :Ehhh?:   :Sick:

----------


## gstercken

> Well then as long as he calls me Denise I'll call him Xena.  Thanks for whoever it was that gave me the idea.


Mhh... I always thought Deniz was a Turkish female name?  :Big Grin:  Actually, I know more than one Turkish girl with that name...  :Cool:

----------


## gstercken

> *CodeGuru Elections 2005*


Not sule what a Singapolean means when he talks about elections...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deniz

> Mhh... I always thought Deniz was a Turkish female name?  Actually, I know more than one Turkish girl with that name...


Its a unisex name.  Here, I was apparently named after this guy who was some sort of university youth leader who my paretns admired.  Lucky I turned out nothing like him   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Xeon

*From Denise:*



> xeon:You spell my name wrong. And tell me, whats in it for you?


U've heard of the concept of eXtreme Programming(XP), haven't you? I believe in eXtreme Freedom(XF). Imagine a world where you can do anything you want! Walk into a shop and get the candy bars. The vendor wouldn't be giving you a darn cos' he believes in XF too. Or you can go to Hollywood via a plane, and you don't even need to pay for an air-ticket, cos' the airline are advocators of XF too. What happens when you go to Hollywood? Walk up to actresses like Nicole Kidman etc., give her a kiss, take photos etc. Nobody will care, because she herself is embracing everyone! This is the way of living to die for, Denise! XF, XF!
What happens when terrorists strikes? Soldiers don't need to seek their superiors' command. They just grab the nearest rocket launcher they see and hunt down the beasts themselves. Same goes for civilians. Knives, chain saws, self-drawn maps, internet info etc.
It's all about eXtreme Freedom. The world belongs to everyone and everyone owns the world. Presidents would be cleaning sewers in the day and reading political documents at night. Beggars would be begging at night and doing Visual C++ programming in the morning. Again, it's XF at work.

*From Tom:*



> I think you wanted to post this in the Happy Birthday Xeon thread.


Darn, Tom! U better not hi-jack my thread, I'm telling you. Or else, no teddy bears for you. I will also kidnap your squirrels too. U're going down, Tom! 

Oh yes. The latest news is that Brad has just gained 60% of the votes while MiCk is down to 40%. Could be because I wasn't around the past few days to give his campaign a much-needed boost. I'll be sipping orange juice and watching your votes soar back tonight, MiCk!   :Cool: 

Good day,
Xeon.

----------


## Deniz

> Imagine a world where you can do anything you want!


We need laws Xena.  Without laws we have anarchy.  Law, by definition, is order in liberty & without law liberty would be social chaos.

Someone point me in the direction on where this voting is taking place so I can vote for Brad.

And please stop calling me Denise.  My name is Deniz not Denise.  Thank you.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Darn, Tom! U better not hi-jack my thread, I'm telling you. I will also kidnap your squirrels too. U're going down, Tom! 
> 
> Good day,
> Xeon.


Hmmm. Remember, all the squirrels in the world work for ME. They would be a formidable force if messed with.

----------


## Xeon

*From Dennis:*



> We need laws Xena. Without laws we have anarchy. Law, by definition, is order in liberty & without law liberty would be social chaos.


Social chaos is another word for XF. Haven't you read our latest newsletter? Shame on you! No, we're not gonna accept you even if you give us all your girls whatsoever. Bah. Off with you and don't waste my time! Even babies love MiCk. Shame on you, Dennis Rodman!




> Someone point me in the direction on where this voting is taking place so I can vote for Brad.


Ask your dad. He should know.  :Cool:  Please don't fight with him, because chances are that....you guess it. He's for MiCk.  :Thumb: 

*From Tom:*



> Hmmm. Remember, all the squirrels in the world work for ME. They would be a formidable force if messed with.


Hey MiCk! U wanna taste Squirrel Chops? I heard the meat is pretty tender. I'll provide the Mexican Chilli Sauce. Very yummy. Succulent meat as well.
Xeon's Squirrel Chops.   :Thumb: 

Don't mess with me, Squirrelman! Who am I? Xeon!
Xeon.   :Cool:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Don't mess with me, Squirrelman! Who am I? Xeon!
> Xeon.


Time for the admins to ban Xeon permanently.

----------


## Deniz

> Time for the admins to ban Xeon permanently.


Heh heh heh heh   :Big Grin:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:  


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Xeon

*From Squirrelman:*



> Time for the admins to ban Xeon permanently.


Are you kidding, Tom? U and I were the best of coders during the MSDN Convention last year. U released Squirrel 2.2a(that backend universal database plug-in) and I unleashed my Intel(r) Xeon(tm) processor, the one running at 41.8 Phz(Petahertz).

Think about it. U and I could have become Bill Gates and Andy Moore soon....only if you know your temper and keep yourself in check.

And what you laughing at, Dennis? U know how Hurrican Dennis is whipping the coast of Florida left and right, up and down, k? Jeb Bush has already declared a state of extreme emergency, Code Black.
I sincerely beg you, on behalf on the noble people of the United States of America, to stop your senseless carnage. This kinda diasaster is totally unacceptable and unpardonable. It is a war crime and is condemned by all.
I repeat : your winds are far too strong and is causing extensive damages amounting to billions already. You are the man, you are the wind. U are strong. Please, tone down now, or else I'll use my Nordic charms and put both you and the oceans to sleep. My name is Xeon; I am serious.

 STOP ALL THESE MURDEROUS CARNAGE NOW. 
Xeon.

----------


## Chris Gunter

Today, i feel really bored, just post i teh thread teh same name to tell you to reduce my speed of boredom down a bit. But if my boreom have enough power to win me over, i feel free to be bored too !

----------


## Deniz

> And what you laughing at, Dennis? U know how Hurrican Dennis is whipping the coast of Florida left and right, up and down, k? Jeb Bush has already declared a state of extreme emergency, Code Black.
> I sincerely beg you, on behalf on the noble people of the United States of America, to stop your senseless carnage. This kinda diasaster is totally unacceptable and unpardonable. It is a war crime and is condemned by all.
> I repeat : your winds are far too strong and is causing extensive damages amounting to billions already. You are the man, you are the wind. U are strong. Please, tone down now, or else I'll use my Nordic charms and put both you and the oceans to sleep. My name is Xeon; I am serious.
> 
>  STOP ALL THESE MURDEROUS CARNAGE NOW. 
> Xeon.


**deep breath**

Dear Xeon, 

My name is Deniz, I am a human being.  I live in Sydney Australia which is tens of thousands of kilometers away from Florida.

Hurricane Dennis is a hurricane named by the national bureau of meteorology.  The standard practise for naming them is in alphabetical order and D for Dennis would mean it is the 4th hurricane this year.

A hurricane is a system of pressure & winds forming complex relationships & creating a destructive force of gail force winds & rain.  A human being is a 
carbon based life form which there are an estimated 6 billion of in this world.  I would presume a few million of these creatures would be named Dennis.

To accuse me of the effects of a hurricane would mean that either
a: you think I'm a hurricane in which case how did I type this? (hurricanes don't have computers or fingers, neither do they speak English)
or
b: you are accusing me of causing the damage in Florida which would make me something supernatural evil superman type creature.

Which one of these are you accusing me of?  Please think carefully, as you can see these are serious allegations & if found guilty & convicted I could very easily go to prison for the damage in Florida.

----------


## Xeon

*From H. Dennis:*



> To accuse me of the effects of a hurricane would mean that either
> a: you think I'm a hurricane in which case how did I type this? (hurricanes don't have computers or fingers, neither do they speak English)
> or
> b: you are accusing me of causing the damage in Florida which would make me something supernatural evil superman type creature.


The answer is a), of course.
U are from Sydney, Australia, right? Australia has a city/state/town/place called  Tasmania.
I remember Disney had some character called the Tasmania Devil. This really cute creature could turn himself into a hurriance and sweep up all things in his way.

When this Tasmania Devil cartoon creature reaches the US, the US meteorologists, who haven't heard it before cos' they're looking at weather charts all their lives, term it as "Hurricane Dennis".

Oh yes, it seems that u've listened to my advice and started to leave the people of the United States of America alone. Let's make a deal. U come to SingapOrn and try to sweep me off my feet. If you succeed, I will make a public naked parade. If you lose, you must never been seen again and no more nonsense from you and your hurricane siblings.
if you're that powerful, please hit the Middle Eastern desert and suck out Osama. Who says that hurricanes can't be friends of the US President too?
he would be more than happy to invite you and me(I'm your agent) to a chicken chop meal.

See you,
Xeon.

----------


## Deniz

Xeon, are you on any medication?  Well you should be.

Cartoons are not real.  They are drawn by artists & are a series of images shown in quick succession, often at a rate of 25 images per second.  The way the human eye works these images appear like they are moving.  And it is very entertaining to watch because it is easy to create fantasy stories or funny stories with funny and creative characters.

The tasmanian devil, is a marsupial often found in the forests of Tasmania.  They are the worlds only carnivorous marsupial & are able to run at speeds similar to that of a German Shephard dog.  They are nocturnal & fiercly territorial.  They are, of course, carbon based life forms & made of flesh & blood like all other animals in the world.

To suggest that a marsupial the size of a wombat to morph into a system of high & low pressure air forming a cyclic formation at great speed & turning into a hurricane is ludricous.  Are you telling me a small animal made of flesh & blood, is turning into clouds & gale force winds & rain, and causing havoc in Florida?

And even if that were possible a Tasmanian devil does not posess the brain capacity & IQ to make political deals.  They can't even speak let alone make deals with the US president.  They have brains the size of a wallnut.  They are only good at running around, going to the toilet, hunting, eating and mating.  They can't even speak.

Xeon I am worried for you, I think you watch too much television.

----------


## mrRee

Stop this madnessss...once and for all

**tuning in to Xeon's frequency**
what this is all about..you wanna get kicked in your...or stomach.?..stop or be spammed...

//warggghhaahaha...i feel ok noww..my mind can start thinking noww...errr..what did I just do?..ahh..nevermind  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Deniz

I reckon Jackie Chan could kick Xeon's butt.   :Thumb:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mrRee

> I reckon Jackie Chan could kick Xeon's butt.


  :Big Grin:  ..he can't take it...he'll pee in his pant before his butt is touched..  :Big Grin:  ..let the Charlie's Angles do that..at least he can feel their soft brea..err..feet  :Big Grin:

----------


## NoHero

> I reckon Jackie Chan could kick Xeon's butt.


Sorry... If neither Charlies Angel nor Jackie Chan can handle that, we will go for the A Team or for even MacGyver to handle that.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> I reckon Jackie Chan could kick Xeon's butt.


I reckon Charlie Chan could too. 
Chances are so could Carol Channing.

----------


## NoHero

> Chances are so could Carol Channing.


"She went bunjee jumping... one fine day. And it was mother earth she met with rapid speed." - Anonymous

----------


## Xeon

*From H. Dennis:*



> Xeon, are you on any medication? Well you should be.


I've just eaten my chicken chop, thank you.  :Thumb: 




> Xeon I am worried for you, I think you watch too much television.


Rubbish, H. Dennis! Here it is : http://uncletaz.com/Tazdevil.GIF

*From Ree:*



> //warggghhaahaha...i feel ok noww..my mind can start thinking noww...errr..what did I just do?..ahh..nevermind


It's ok. Xeon forgives you, and Xeon still loves you, Ree! In fact, Xeon loves everyone, even those who abuses and terrorises him every minute.  :Wink:  

*From H. Dennis:*



> I reckon Jackie Chan could kick Xeon's butt.


Watched too much movies, H. Dennis? He's getting old, that actor. I've seen all his shows since he was a nobody in Hong Kong....who would he side?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*From Ree:*



> he can't take it...he'll pee in his pant before his butt is touched..  ..let the Charlie's Angles do that..at least he can feel their soft brea..err..feet


Please no, I don't wanna get kicked by these "angels"....they're too ugly.
Can someone please replace them with Nicole Kidman, Roselyn Sanchez( http://www.beachviewapartments.com/images/rs8.jpg ) and Lara Flynn Boyle( http://us.ent4.yimg.com/movies.yahoo...ynn_boyle4.jpg )?

Thanks a lot.

Nice day, all.  :Smilie: 
Xeon.

----------


## cilu

> Please no, I don't wanna get kicked by these "angels"....they're too ugly.
> Can someone please replace them with Nicole Kidman,  and


You did not use the IMG tags in the correct way. Here is a tutorial for you.

Xeon, you are contradicting your signature (I always now more) for the third time in a short period of time. IMO it requires changes...  :Wink:

----------


## Xeon

*From Cilu:*



> You did not use the IMG tags in the correct way. Here is a tutorial for you.


Ummm......Cilu.....next time, please do not air my dirty linen in public. For now, Xeon forgives you and yes. Xeon still loves you.   :Big Grin: 

As for the signature, it's not for knowledge or anything. It's for coolness points. Rythmes and sounds very well when spoken in the right tone, speed and way.  :Cool: 

Good day,
Xeon.

----------


## mrRee

> *From Ree:*
> 
> It's ok. Xeon forgives you, and Xeon still loves you, Ree! In fact, Xeon loves everyone, even those who abuses and terrorises him every minute.


I do not need love...I need money...so off you go with your love...but if you got a cute sister, then I can love her..  :Big Grin:  but not you...



> *From Ree:*
> 
> Please no, I don't wanna get kicked by these "angels"....they're too ugly.
> Can someone please replace them with Nicole Kidman, Roselyn Sanchez( http://www.beachviewapartments.com/images/rs8.jpg ) and Lara Flynn Boyle( http://us.ent4.yimg.com/movies.yahoo...ynn_boyle4.jpg )?
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Nice day, all. 
> Xeon.


are you still wanna be a stubborn little imp...go to the Charlie's Angle and get you ....  kicked...  :LOL:

----------


## cilu

> Xeon still loves you.


I know...  :Big Grin: 

PS: I hope you are familiar with the famous lines from SW: TESB:



> LEIA: I love you.
> HAN: I know!

----------


## Skoons

Greate when people love each others

----------


## Xeon

*From Ree:*



> but if you got a cute sister, then I can love her..  but not you...


Hey kid! U better shut off your computer now, take a bath and sit down and think carefully of what you're gonna do when you're in jail, k?
The moment I ask Brad to disclose your IP address....you're worse off than a little dead squirrel.
HOWEVER.....not all is lost. Three things, Ree. Three things :

1) 25 really cute and pretty girls, all scoring 9 / 10 in the looks department
2) Lots of chicken chop every day, complete with soup and desserts
3) A public and sincere apology from you, in the form of a US$25,000 check

I know that's not too much for you, pal. So, when do I receive all these?
Lemme see......ummmm.....I may not be able to keep this secret if I don't receive these things in time, so u better hurry.

Thank god u're not living in Britain...the crackdown on paedophiles there are even worst.  :Cool: 

Who's the man now?
Xeon!

----------


## bijuabrahamp

> The moment I ask Brad to disclose your IP address....you're worse off than a little dead squirrel.


 What can you do by just getting an IP Address?

----------


## Xeon

*From Bijua:*



> What can you do by just getting an IP Address?


A lot! If an organisation really wants to hunt you down, they can get you as long as you've an IP address.
Once they've your IP address, they'll be able to trace the exact location of your home address by getting an international court warrant to force your ISP to disclose your personal particulars.

If you're using a public computer, no sweat either. They just need to get the physical location/street address where the public computer is residing, like those in Internet cafes etc.
Usually, when you use Internet cafes, you'll need to write down your core personal particulars, like your IC(citizen identity card number) and name.
Then, they'll pay that Internet cafe a visit and ask the cafe owner to disclose your name and match it with the exact timing that you posted that post.

In reality, things are a lot more advanced and complicated than this, so you SHOULD worry, especially our dear Mr. Ree. The CodeGuru servers has already recorded that post he made.....so even if he deletes that away, there'll still be records.  :Wave: 

Good day,
Sherlock "Xeon" Holmes,
The Queen's Personal Investigator.

----------


## mrRee

> Hey kid! U better shut off your computer now, take a bath and sit down and think carefully of what you're gonna do when you're in jail, k?
> The moment I ask Brad to disclose your IP address....you're worse off than a little dead squirrel.


**looking over my shoulder**Oh, it's you old man :Big Grin: ..I thought a psycho shouting at me..don't worry, I've got a bunch of friends there..we'll gonna have fun...



> 1) 25 really cute and pretty girls, all scoring 9 / 10 in the looks department


how can an old man like u can pleased 25 hot girls...don't you pitty them?...they need a better future..so, the request is overrulled



> Lots of chicken chop every day, complete with soup and desserts


all you need is chickens and a knife...u can chop as many chicken as you want...old saying said, u give a fish, that man can eat for one day, you give a fishing rod, he can eat for many days...and for your case, i give you both: chicken and knife..what a lucky man you are..



> A public and sincere apology from you, in the form of a US$25,000 check


what?..your kid didn't give u even a penny?..I feel so sad for you...because u sometimes addressed me as son/kid, I feel responsible to fulfill your request...but the last time I ask my agent to give a US$10,000 to an old man, he fainted..it gonna tear my heart if anything happens to you...*I'm sorry to dissapoint you*  :Sick: ...



> Who's the man now?
> Xeon!


yeah..you're the old man now...I give up... :Stick Out Tongue: 

//one thing old man...do you know how I became mrRee (pronounced as 'mystery')...I'm once known as whaTHell, the demons slayer with agent code 10+...I kill demons and toss them into the eternal flame...and after i killed 100,000 demons in just one ugly fight, my supervisor feared me...then he cast me away.. and people start talking about a mysterious creature dwelling in the shadow of the night slaying all demons that passed before his very eyes ...and you know what, that's not me..bcoz I don't know what the heck I'm talking about...and I think you're too fool to read till this point.. :Big Grin: 

..but one thing for sure...if you call me with half-name that time, you'll gonna use all funny char*&%#^s or you'll get banned.. :Big Grin: 
*"My name is mrRee; I always myteriously mystery.*

----------


## bijuabrahamp

> //one thing old man...do you know how I became mrRee (pronounced as 'mystery')...I'm once known as whaTHell, the demons slayer with agent code 10+...I kill demons and toss them into the eternal flame...and after i killed 100,000 demons in just one ugly fight, my supervisor feared me...then he cast me away.. and people start talking about a mysterious creature dwelling in the shadow of the night slaying all demons that passed before his very eyes ...and you know what, that's not me..bcoz I don't know what the heck I'm talking about...and I think you're too fool to read till this point..


 Have you been reading the new harry potter book that came out yesterday?

----------


## Xeon

*From Mystery:*



> how can an old man like u can pleased 25 hot girls...don't you pitty them?...they need a better future..


Whata' lame excuse for not giving me the girls! I can please 1 each day, right? Darn it all! Anyway, we should respect girls and not treat them like objects; that's very gross to me.




> all you need is chickens and a knife...u can chop as many chicken as you want...old saying said, u give a fish, that man can eat for one day, you give a fishing rod, he can eat for many days...and for your case, i give you both: chicken and knife..what a lucky man you are..


Idiot! How dare u taunt me like this?
The exact saying is "Give a man a fish and he'll live for a day; teach him how to 
fish and he'll never go hungry again!"
However, since you're so brave and dare to jeer at me in this outrageously haughty manner like you've no regard for the gods, I admire your courage and will not tear thou apart for now. there's no brave souls in CodeGuru who dare to challenge me like this, so this is a new novelty.
On the other hand, I'm very impressed with how you managed to find all these funny photos which relates directly and accurately to what u're saying. Been spending hours to hunt for them, kid? Spend more time with your wife, k?  :EEK!: 

*From Bijua to MrRee:*



> Have you been reading the new harry potter book that came out yesterday?


Seems that the sad guy has, indeed. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood prince. Oh my %$@!$ god! A grown-up man like you reading such.....no wonder his speech recently is all about fantasy-related crap and imagined wars etc.

Anyway, I saw this photo in the news today of several middle-aged women dressing up as witches and they really makes me cringe. Imagine : such fully grown-up women carrying such crappy books in their hands and laughing like crazy......and worst still......THEY EVEN HAD A WISHING WAND IN THEIR HANDS???

Oh my %$#$%$ god. Hey MrRee.....forget the 25 hot girls now. U and I are gonna teach them a lesson so that they won't forget that they're real women and not little kids. It really makes me freaked out and cringed to see them behaving like this.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tom Frohman

Yes folks, the boring thread is living up to its name.

This is really boring.

----------


## mrRee

<borrowing your style, so I guess I owe u one>
*From bijuabrahamp:*



> Have you been reading the new harry potter book that came out yesterday?


Harry Porter?..nah...I can't even stand to read 10 pages from any novels...they make me sleepy..but different with comics, they got pics...I love to draw :Wink: ...but if Harry Porter is adapted into comics, I don't want it either...it's so childish :Big Grin: 

*From Xeon*



> ...Anyway, we should respect girls and not treat them like objects; that's very gross to me.


wow...am I dreaming?..u sound not yourself today..but, if u'd repented, then thou may enter the Kingdom of God and live the everlasting life..God'll forgive u, son...we as man must respect the women as we want them to respect us..and remember, *they've been created from Adam's rib, not from skull to worship them, not from feet bone to abase them, but from something near to our heart to be loved ..*..I got this from a frienf of mine :Big Grin: ..



> Idiot! How dare u taunt me like this?
> The exact saying is "Give a man a fish and he'll live for a day; teach him how to 
> fish and he'll never go hungry again!"


I think we neef some revolution here; "Give a man a fish and he'll live for a day, teach him how to fish and he'll never go hungry again, teach him how to fish and cook and he'll become a civilized man.."



> Been spending hours to hunt for them, kid? Spend more time with your wife, k?


actually u missed two things, man:
a) I just 'googling'(keyword = chicken.jpg, knife.jpg, check.jpg) and found those photos and develop the story from them...BTW, u should focused on *red-colored bolded text...*u can find what u want there..
b) I'm a single man..i can spend a whole day with my friends and no one will complaining 'bout that :Big Grin: 

*From Xeon to bijuabrahamp:*



> Seems that the sad guy has, indeed. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood prince. Oh my %$@!$ god! A grown-up man like you reading such.....no wonder his speech recently is all about fantasy-related crap and imagined wars etc.


twaaaatt...wrong again..feed him to the lions now :Big Grin: ..actually, I've got all that bcoz I listened to "Slaying the Dreamer - Nightwish" while I posted that one..again, u should focus on certain words and eliminate certain words to get the point :Wink: ...do you want me to highlight the words you need to focus? :Big Grin: ...



> Oh my %$#$%$ god. Hey MrRee.....forget the 25 hot girls now. U and I are gonna teach them a lesson so that they won't forget that they're real women and not little kids. It really makes me freaked out and cringed to see them behaving like this.


stop...don't let the lions hurt that man, now he get a right point  :Big Grin: ..feed them with those witch-wannabe freaks instead..show 'em no pity...
I also just can't imagine what's in their head..maybe they're the victim of fashion...or they getting old before their time(researched said that, man will acting like kids when they get too old)...or they just a bunch of nerds from the beginning...or they get paid to dress like that, who knows...whichever u prefer, you can labeled them :Big Grin: ...

and don't forget about other 'substitute'(just like from the Ramones VClip)...Jedi-wannabe(Cilu and his Clone Armies gonna kill me for this) and etc...but the worst of the worst is Elvis-wannabe..I'd saw a flabby old man dressing like Elvis(u can imagine that I guess)...with a bounced belly, his suit can't barely hold his belly and his belly-button come out to say hi to everyone...and he's proud about that..maybe we must take back his human right before this kind of freaks poluted our eyesight...

//strectching a banner read : "STOP THOSE IN FREAK-WANNABE SUITS" and "WHAT WITH ALL THOSE JUNKIES"

*From Tom:*



> Yes folks, the boring thread is living up to its name.
> 
> This is really boring.


what can I say...I'm really bored right now...with overtime job you know...

----------


## Xeon

*From Ree:*



> wow...am I dreaming?..u sound not yourself today..but, if u'd repented, then thou may enter the Kingdom of God and live the everlasting life..


Are there full-developed women in heaven?  :Confused: 
Or does **** has them instead?




> God'll forgive u, son...we as man must respect the women as we want them to respect us..and remember, they've been created from Adam's rib, not from skull to worship them, not from feet bone to abase them, but from something near to our heart to be loved


That saying is very true and nice....but.....my view is : we gotta enjoy girls as much as we can but we must not abuse them physically. My view is slightly different from your friends. In other words, I believe that you can treat girls however you want them, as long as you don't beat, kill, torture, abuse or harm them.  :Cool: 




> teach him how to fish and cook and he'll become a civilized man


Nonsense! A man needs knowledge to be civilized! If all he knows is food, then.....HOW IN THE **** is he different from a barbarian? 




> I'd saw a flabby old man dressing like Elvis(u can imagine that I guess)...with a bounced belly, his suit can't barely hold his belly and his belly-button come out to say hi to everyone...and he's proud about that..maybe we must take back his human right before this kind of freaks poluted our eyesight...


At least u had that. I think that in America, you have the chance to see things that folks living in conformist countries like me don't. U think that flabby old man is a freak? I think he's very interesting and funny! Oh my!
To me, America is one of those countries where anything and everything can happen. U can have a 7-inch mohawk hairstyle going up vertically and no one really bothered much. Here, they stare at you as if you're some alien if you've a hairstyle unlike the rest of the 99.99999999% population.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> what can I say...I'm really bored right now...with overtime job you know...


So son.....how old are you this year and what programming language do u do? Also, I like your wit.
"MrRee" is actually "Mystery" when pronouced. Nice! Never even thought of that until u said so.  :Big Grin: 

Good day, all.
Xeon.

----------


## mrRee

> Are there full-developed women in heaven? 
> Or does He|| has them instead?


well..even if your wonder women live in there, do u think u can have fun with them...it's boiling hot in there...



> That saying is very true and nice....but.....my view is : we gotta enjoy girls as much as we can but we must not abuse them physically. My view is slightly different from your friends. In other words, I believe that you can treat girls however you want them, as long as you don't beat, kill, torture, abuse or harm them.


he did say *to be loved*...may be he also mean: to be maked loved  :Big Grin: ...then are u happy..love and make love not involve in harmful process...typical aren't you? :Big Grin: 



> Nonsense! A man needs knowledge to be civilized! If all he knows is food, then.....HOW IN THE HE|| is he different from a barbarian?


think out of that small crappy box, will u?..fishing knowledge=technical knowledge, cooking knowledge=culture knowledge..and don't ask me...I also don't know what I mumbling abouit..but that fish eaten by the man that u teach, taste like rotten fish..and the fish cooked by the man that i teach, taste like overcooked raw fish...that's because I can't cook well...however, at least he know a civilized man must cook their fish before eat them..

the Elvis-wannabe is really makes me want to puke...they think they look cool in that weird suit..what can I say, they ARE the weirdo...the young Elvis-wannabe maybe look alright, but the old flabby weirdo looks like a rum barrel dressed with strange superman suit...they should also wear the underwear outside...they poluted our world!!..just out of curiosity..don't tell me you also love to be with that freaks...hahah..u should post ur photo here...



> So son.....how old are you this year and what programming language do u do?


ok father..i must confessed now..I'm 26..after diploma..i work then I continue my study for degree...yes..u can laugh now...actually, i 'accidently' involved in programming..I do C++ and a little bit of Assembly language...and what's this smell, did u just fart?..*&^#! what just u eat?...rotten raw fish cooked by that man? :Big Grin: 



> "MrRee" is actually "Mystery" when pronouced. Nice! Never even thought of that until u said so.


nah...i much more like my former username...but that against the rule...because of someone underage like NoHero :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , we can't use such 'nice' words :Big Grin: ...actually, no one will notice if no one talking about my username...darn

//err..NoHero..don't blame me...that padre make me confessing everything...I'll buy some candy for your compensation :Big Grin: 
//"oi! to the world and everybody win - the Vandals"

----------


## Deniz

I wonder, does anyone (apart from xena & mcRat :P) ever read any of this incohesive dribble?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## exterminator

Yes ... me ... sometimes.. its funny how the old man fights for his "senior citizenship" rights on the CG forum. The discussion on fish, fishing and cooking is really boring ...err.. i mean interesting   :Big Grin:   :Thumb:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> incohesive dribble?


Strange, I would have called it incoherent drivel not incohesive dribble.
Must be one of those Aussieisms  :EEK!:  

I'd like to say,  I only read about 1/4 of the posts. You can scan them quickly and decide on the drop of a hat that they aren't worth reading.
Though, I'm wondering why I read your post....  :Big Grin:  

On the other hand my fruit basket has been feeling under the weather lately.

----------


## mrRee

> I wonder, does anyone (apart from xena & mcRat :P) ever read any of this incohesive dribble?


who's mcRat:P? raise your hair please(  :Confused:  )...I must find this mcRat:P guy and punch him in the...oh, I just remember now...the 1st and 2nd rats stuff...darn Deniz...u make me  :Blush: ..how kind of u to address me as mcRat:P..I feel I want to kick u in the &%# because of my happiness  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: ...


I never care if anyone ever read my post in this Chit-Chat forum...I know, no one wants to read boring stuffs like my posts.. always unserious and silly, that I can't change...you can find me serious in other than chit-chat forum.. :Cool: 

*to exterminator:* "good job...now here's your pay...hide your face behind it...yes, like that... :Big Grin: ...maybe they can't find out that I'd bribe u..."- a fishy oldman


*to Tom Frohman:* yeah you don't have to read the junk posts they posted...that mrRee and Xeon is such a two silly man...I don't know how they can still live their lives....

//don't left your fruit basket outside..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Deniz

> incoherent drivel


What?  Technically we are more English than you guys so I should be teaching you how to speak English.

Incohesive dribble is a perfectly cromulent word.   :Big Grin:

----------


## exterminator

> *to exterminator:* "good job...now here's your pay...hide your face behind it...yes, like that......maybe they can't find out that I'd bribe u..."- a fishy oldman


Hey ...I thought it was Xeon who was old... didnt know u were too... Forgive me, Sire !!  :Smilie:

----------


## Xeon

*From Ree:*



> well..even if your wonder women live in there, do u think u can have fun with them...it's boiling hot in there...


That's why it pays to know some bad guys. Like Simon666. He's older than me, and he assured me he would be in "that place" before me.
As such, he would already be waiting for my time to be up and he'll be there with the rooms and beds already. Connection and friendship is crucial.
The boiling temperature in "that place" is hot for sure, but with the right device to neutralise it, I can enjoy my share of girls there. Simon, see you there!  :Big Grin: 

*From H. Dennis:*



> I wonder, does anyone (apart from xena & mcRat :P) ever read any of this incohesive dribble?


Oh yes, Brad will read for sure, and the moderators as well, if I'm not wrong. These guys love to hound my every post and see if I use any profanity in my speech. Ever wonder why Brad always warn me when I say that "F" word or it's variations?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*From Terminator:*



> Yes ... me ... sometimes.. its funny how the old man fights for his "senior citizenship" rights on the CG forum. The discussion on fish, fishing and cooking is really boring ...err.. i mean interesting


Actually, it's good to be an old man, because girls prefer older guys, the older the better.

It's a survival thing. Because the older you're, you're telling ladies on a unconscious level that since you can make it this long, you must be a strong and fit beast, compared to those unripe kids like NoHero(sorry, had to give example  :Stick Out Tongue: ) that you've seen so much more of life and is able to give them more security.

My name is the man, I am Xeon.
(coughs)

----------


## cilu

> Yes folks, the boring thread is living up to its name.





> I wonder, does anyone (apart from xena & mcRat :P) ever read any of this incohesive dribble?





> Strange, I would have called it incoherent drivel not incohesive dribble. Must be one of those Aussieisms





> Technically we are more English than you guys so I should be teaching you how to speak English.





> Incohesive dribble is a perfectly cromulent word.


A puzzle we have here... Is an Australian more English than an American? And is the Turkish-born Australian more English than the german-descendant American? (Frohman looks pretty German to me...  :Wink:  )

I can't find the word _cromulent_ in any dictionary.   :Ehhh?:  

Anyway, that thing with "xena & mcRat" made me laugh so much...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> german-descendant American? (Frohman looks pretty German to me...  )


My ancestors came to America from Germany, Switzerland, Poland, France, England as well as some Native Americans (Choctaw) who were already here when the Europeans arrived. 

I once gave some thought whether I had any cultural attributes that had been handed down from ancestors. The only thing I could think of was that I knew how to play Klaberjass which my dad learned from his dad who learned from....

etc.

----------


## NoHero

> I can't find the word _cromulent_ in any dictionary.


Check this.

----------


## mrRee

> Hey ...I thought it was Xeon who was old... didnt know u were too... Forgive me, Sire !!


does your country have as# insurance policy?..because you really need one.. :Big Grin: ..that quote was recorded while you with an oldman...very fishy and smelly oldman..he gave u the door-sized check and you think I didn't know that...so cunning of you try to relate me with your conspiracy, eh...

you look kind of fishy too...this is a level test: 
*why an Englishman never want to wait an Indian?*
if you can't answer this Level 1 test...you definitely not from India as you claimed..and blow that lamp until it off..




> The boiling temperature in "that place" is hot for sure, but with the right device to neutralise it, I can enjoy my share of girls there. Simon, see you there!


yeah, sure...full of 'adultstars'...I'll go to heaven and flirt all the angels there...let see who's get the cutest one...angels from heaven or adultstars from you-know-where...



> ...that you've seen so much more of life and is able to give them more security.


seen so much, yes...give more security, bah!...more securitiy should be given to you instead...
and one thing...what kind of monster in you that give you this stinky smell?...




> I can't find the word _cromulent_ in any dictionary.


it's a riddle for new born babbies: *cro*codile + *mule* + *nt* = *rubbish!*... :Big Grin: 



> Anyway, that thing with "xena & mcRat" made me laugh so much...


looks like the clones army are invading...luckily our buildings are made from mirrors :Cool: ...and that was mcRat:P Deniz talking about,,,how dare that guy use almost the same name with me...I must beat this guy called mcRat:P...

//what is *Klaberjass* thing...is it a food? or is it the nickname for hide n' seek?  :Confused:

----------


## Deniz

> A puzzle we have here... Is an Australian more English than an American? And is the Turkish-born Australian more English than the german-descendant American? (Frohman looks pretty German to me...  )
> 
> I can't find the word _cromulent_ in any dictionary.   
> 
> Anyway, that thing with "xena & mcRat" made me laugh so much...


I wasn't born in Turkey Cilu, I was born in Australia, lived in Turkey ffrom the ages of 10 to 20 but came back to Australia after that.    :LOL:  

As for the puzzle, let me ask you this.  Can an American even tell the difference between British and Aussie English?  Nope.    :Big Grin:  

Where does that leave me?  You decide   :Stick Out Tongue:  

As for Xena & McRat, guys, seriously, stop flirting and hook up already, the whole CG forum is anxiously waiting to see you guys together.   :Wave:

----------


## Xeon

*From MrRee:*



> yeah, sure...full of 'adultstars'...I'll go to heaven and flirt all the angels there...let see who's get the cutest one...angels from heaven or adultstars from you-know-where


That's why I say you're inexperienced, boy! Look at the heavens. There's so many rules and laws....you think the Almighty will let u exchange body juices there? NO! On your dead body! This is why he|| would be a better place.
A mass "O-G" which can involve as many folks as you want and have no fear of catching any disease, cos' u're already dead.
Change your mind now, kid. I'll give you a free complimentary ticket to the mass "O-G" this 1st August 2005 down there. I can't wait!  :Thumb: 




> and one thing...what kind of monster in you that give you this stinky smell?


It's the smell of a real man, boy. When you grow up and become a real man in future, you'll possess this smell too. This is why girls are so attracted to real, older men, once again. Use your brains, kid.
Would a 20 year old pretty darling be attracted to a 30 year old guy like me or a 15 year old student like you?  :Cool: 
However, all is not lost. I'll teach you the tricks you need and you can go for those girls your age, like 14 or so. However, be aware of the laws in your country/state/county/city/town/province. Also, doing IT with an underage girl is a big NO-NO. If you make her tummy big, u're destroying the poor girl's future. And yet you're talking all these crap about making girls feel loved? 




> Klaberjass?


Klaberjass is another name for Kaballah, that Jewish faith which Madonna is so into.

*From H. Dennis:*



> As for Xena & McRat, guys, seriously, stop flirting and hook up already, the whole CG forum is anxiously waiting to see you guys together.


Sheet you, Dennis! Beat it, kid! We're both straight; and I'll tell u our tastes.
Ree's real age is 26 and is interested in 16 - 18 year old chicks. Nothing wrong.
Xeon's real age is 21 and is interested in 18 - 28 year old chicks. Again, nothing wrong. Beat it, kid!

By the way, H. Dennis.....there's this unspoken law about not stealing your buddy's girl. U know very well that Gurley_Girl is already attached, most emotionally, mentally and physically, to NoHero........so, why in the $%&*#!$ are you trying to eye her? U know that's morally wrong?

You think I dunno about it, do u? Yesterday, I receive a PM from you. The message was a love note supposed to be addressed to Gurley_Girl, but you type in the wrong ID in the "To:" field and send it to me instead, and yet....in the love note, you were addressing Gurley_Girl! How sweet!

As for you, NoHero.....cool down, k? Have more confidence in yourself and she'll still love you, k? No no....pointing the shotgun at that guy won't do u no good. If you go to jail, what's gonna happen to her, right?
So, cool down.

Folks.....mess with me and see what you'll end up with.
Yes, in a pile of scandal-sheet like what H. Dennis is in now.
Xeon.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Deniz

Did I send that love letter PM to you?  Sorry, it was actually meant for Mick.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mick

> Did I send that love letter PM to you?  Sorry, it was actually meant for Mick.


Mmmhhh...hot aussie kangaroo diaper sex...just right up my alley

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Klaberjass is another name for Kaballah, that Jewish faith which Madonna is so into.


No Klaberjass is a card game that came from Germany.

If I thought for 1 second that Madonna played it, I'd give it up immediately.

I mean she's from Michigan.. when was the last time she publicly admited that?

----------


## mrRee

> As for Xena & McRat, guys, seriously, stop flirting and hook up already


Good news!..I had your medical report now, sir...congratulations, you are the youngest man on earth to suffer from *andropaus*...this is a breakthrough for medical people..don't panic...

what did u just say?.....ohh......no no, I'm not joking...by looking to your symptoms, I'm 110% sure...

you always has hallucination? you easily get moody? you had dotage? hard to have erection?...see, you got that all...usually it's occur to the man 50 years or above...you're so lucky to be the first man ever got it in your 30's...your name should go dowm into history...



> the whole CG forum is anxiously waiting to see you guys together.


stop knocking your head(but still Deniz  :Wave:  his head)...I know it hard for you to accept...maybe that two guys you're mentioning just now can understand if you tell them the truth...you'll lost your self-esteem, but with the support of your friends, you can swim through this...be strong and stop your hallucination about them...you making yourself worst..

and are you sure you call them with the right name?..because, you know,,,the dotage in you...




> Did I send that love letter PM to you? Sorry, it was actually meant for Mick.


now, this is a new symtom for andropaus..maybe you're in your 30's then you got this rare symptom.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

//phew...what a freaky story!! :Big Grin:

----------


## mrRee

*to Xeons:*
did you know the adultstars of yours will grow tail and horns in there...it's disturbing when you try to engage them...and with their pointy ears and over sunburned skin, they look so 'dotdotdot'...their big fangs can get your tounge injured...
and who is so 'dotdotdot' to tell, you can't flirt wth the angels and do the right stuff...so nonsense...




> It's the smell of a real man, boy. When you grow up and become a real man in future, you'll possess this smell too.


Don't bluff, oldman...you didn't change your diapers yet or you forget to do so...confess or no chicken to be chopped today...




> Xeon's real age is 21 and is interested in 18 - 28 year old chicks. Again, nothing wrong.


now, kiddy...you must be a chinese, right?...kow tow to your senior now...you know the law...

*to Tom Frohman:* 



> No Klaberjass is a card game that came from Germany.


oh..with the two of club is the biggest card right? :Big Grin: ...I've got a cardgame called 400 here..

//kids nowadays always acting strange...maybe of the mutation process..

----------


## Tom Frohman

> *to Tom Frohman:* 
> oh..with the two of club is the biggest card right?...I've got a cardgame called 400 here..


Nope, the Jack of Trump is the biggest card. The game is played with a pinochle deck, i.e., 9 is the lowest card.

It is a form of 2 handed pinochle.

----------


## Xeon

*From MiCk:*



> Mmmhhh...hot aussie kangaroo diaper sex...just right up my alley


So, you finally admitted you're gay? Look : control yourself, k? U don't wanna end up like Michael Jackson. Besides, he can afford to play with the law cos' he's dirt-rich. Besides, what's gonna happen to your 18 year old daughter?  :EEK!: 

*From Tom:*



> I mean she's from Michigan.. when was the last time she publicly admited that?


U've been living in the tree-house for too long, playing with your squirrels. I thought I had cooked them all.  :Confused: 
Anyway, it's all in the news since a couple of years back. Madonna and Kaballah faith. If you don't believe me, go google the thing.

*From mrRee to H. Dennis:*



> you always has hallucination? you easily get moody? you had dotage? hard to have erection?


U've never been more right, Ree pal! Hallucination is ok, it's pretty cool.
Mood swings are ok too, it makes a guy emotional and attracts girls.
Dotage is ok, cos' Xeon dunno what it is.
But.....erectile dysfunction? What the heck, Deniz? I thought you musn't air your dirty linen in public? It's like....if I've erectile dysfunction, I wouldn't even say it! But you had it and you still advertise it so gloriously? What the $#%*, H. Dennis?

Anyway, I think cialis is good for you. Viagra is already outdated. Cialis is a very powerful and good alternative. Gotta try it. Good for you, and good for your health.

*From Ree to Xeon:*



> did you know the adultstars of yours will grow tail and horns in there...it's disturbing when you try to engage them...and with their pointy ears and over sunburned skin, they look so 'dotdotdot'...their big fangs can get your tounge injured...


Berserk rubbish, kid! Their physical form is nice, nicer than the angels....just that their personality ain't so good. But that means they're wilder and more creative, and can try all kinda positions too. U name it, they do it.




> and who is so 'dotdotdot' to tell, you can't flirt wth the angels and do the right stuff...so nonsense...


First of all, if you do it in the heavens, the exchange of body juices may just rain down onto the mortals. That's $%*% gross and disgusting, so please spare a thought for them.
Secondly, by going to heaven, you're in His presence. Do u dare to strip down and do It in front of Him?
The answer is No. So, you better think twice, kid. U still have about 50 - 65 years to think, assuming you meet no accidents etc.




> now, kiddy...you must be a chinese, right?...kow tow to your senior now...you know the law...


I'm a Singaporean-Chinese, not Chinese. There's a difference.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Kow-tow? I'll only kow-tow to myself, no one elses! Besides, those crap are so age-old and ancient, even the most outdated Chinese person today don't do it.
It's like thousands of years back in China's history.  :Cool: 

*From Tom:*



> Nope, the Jack of Trump is the biggest card


I thought it's the Xeon of Spades?   :EEK!: 

Good day,
Professor Xeon,
Head of International Erectile Dysfunction Board(IED)

----------


## cilu

> I wasn't born in Turkey Cilu, I was born in Australia, lived in Turkey ffrom the ages of 10 to 20 but came back to Australia after that.


Oops. Sorry Deniz. I misunderstood it.




> As for the puzzle, let me ask you this. Can an American even tell the difference between British and Aussie English? Nope.


Well, you pronounce the word "male" like "mile" and use word "mate" a lot.  :Big Grin: 

Oscar Wilde said that "The only difference between American and English is, of course, their language". You should know better, but that probably also apply to the other English nations... IMO, Nowadays, with the world-wide communication facilities, the invasion of TV channels from US and UK, the pase of differences growing between the English spoken in different areas slowed down. As I was tellling to someone, when I watch CNN, I hardly notice the difference between the American and British news presenters and reporters. Well, perhaps it is because I know most of them and I got used to them... On the other hand, sometimes I really have problems understanding the English of Scotts or Irish. I barely understand Jerry Adams or Charles Kennedy...   :Wink:  




> Where does that leave me? You decide


It's not me to decide.




> As for Xena & McRat, guys, seriously, stop flirting and hook up already, the whole CG forum is anxiously waiting to see you guys together.


Yes, yes. There is a clear chemistry between these two guys, so please, get a private room. Oops, I meant forum...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zeb

> Well, you pronounce the word "male" like "mile" and use word "mate" a lot.


I think you've confused Americans playing Australians with the real thing. We pronounce "male" with an "A".  

But we do say mate a lot.  :Wink:

----------


## Deniz

> <stuff>



Yep, sure thing buddy.  Your the boss.  Your in charge.  Your the king!






PS: Note to self:  Must email these guys shrinks (& boyfriends), its happening again.

----------


## Pinky98

> Yep, sure thing buddy. Your the boss. Your in charge. Your the king!


Seems some one has played too much GTA VC!

(But then the same can go for anyone who recognises this phrase...)

----------


## googel

Today is boring,
taht is a 33 year-old woman living and working in japan...a Chinese if i am not mistaken...

----------


## cilu

> I think you've confused Americans playing Australians with the real thing. We pronounce "male" with an "A".


Yes, "male" with an "A". Isn't there an "A" in the pronunciation of MILE (the unit of length equal to 1760 yards)?

----------


## exterminator

> does your country have as# insurance policy?..because you really need one....that quote was recorded while you with an oldman...very fishy and smelly oldman..he gave u the door-sized check and you think I didn't know that...so cunning of you try to relate me with your conspiracy, eh...


Conspiracy.. come back to the real world ...mcRat  :Big Grin:  ...heard Xena proposed you for marriage   :Big Grin:  .. and the flirting .. thats too obvious  :Big Grin:  ..go ahead..we would join the celebrations .. and yes do let me know if your country has that insurance policy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ..coz I would need that there   :Big Grin:  ..wassay  :Big Grin:  .. and (oldman) man [used C-style casting   :Big Grin:  ..hope its fine].. that was a very tough question....the level 1 one.. I failed ..couldnt find an answer.. would you mind telling about it so that I could reappear... for your so-called "Level 1 certification"   :Big Grin:  and pass out with Grade 'Ex'.  :Cool:

----------


## mrRee

> I'm a Singaporean-Chinese, not Chinese. There's a difference.


they didn't use the chopstick there?...or they speak Singlish..



> Yes, yes. There is a clear chemistry between these two guys, so please, get a private room. Oops, I meant forum...


I guess this came from cilu the clone, not cilu himself :Big Grin: ...tell your master now, stop keeping the clone under his basement..hunt down the terrorist now...



> But we do say mate a lot.


the "mate" mate or the other mate :Big Grin: 



> Yep, sure thing buddy. Your the boss. Your in charge. Your the king!


c'mon Deniz...that's not you...

when you start calling me mcRat, I take it as a joke..and I reply it with also the light-joke
when you start with 'kissing and engagement'...I still take it as a joke..and I think this guy can give a heavy weight joke, so he also can take a heavy weight joke...

I don't think you will jump back like this...it suprised me...

"chickaboo..chickaboo"..now you're smiling  :Smilie: ..make it big evil grin like  :Big Grin: 
//<thinking out loud> should I put "just kidding" to my signature:rolleyes

*to exterminator*why did u grin so much, you didn't pass the level test...
so you're not an Indian I say...why I must give u the answer...a kiss for Preity Zinta, then we have the deal...

ok, let me be a fool to give the answer first and didn't know you'll break our deal:
the English think he will have to wait for eight minutes when the Indian ask him to wait for a minute...so, what if he has to wait for 80 minutes when the Indian ask to wait for 10 minutes...(don't tell me you still can't figure it out..: one,two,three = eight, do, tin in Mumbai)

----------


## exterminator

> to exterminator why did u grin so much, you didn't pass the level test...
> so you're not an Indian I say...why I must give u the answer...a kiss for Preity Zinta, then we have the deal...


Aaah..had i had the honor of that .. I would have had surely passed it on to u ... remember passed it on.. means i would have had been the first one.. but with the MMS scandals going on in here.. u may expect  of her to be out preity soon...  :Big Grin:  


> ok, let me be a fool to give the answer first and didn't know you'll break our deal:
> the English think he will have to wait for eight minutes when the Indian ask him to wait for a minute...so, what if he has to wait for 80 minutes when the Indian ask to wait for 10 minutes...(don't tell me you still can't figure it out..: one,two,three = eight, do, tin in Mumbai)


Didnt really understand that???? Please explain.. now I m getting curious...plz..plz..plz.  :Cry:

----------


## mrRee

> Aaah..had i had the honor of that .. I would have had surely passed it on to u ... remember passed it on.. means i would have had been the first one.. but with the MMS scandals going on in here.. u may expect of her to be out preity soon...


beware my friend...you're being watching by the great force...don't let yourself involve in such scandals :Wink: ...better you just hand her to me  :Stick Out Tongue:  



> Didnt really understand that???? Please explain.. now I m getting curious...plz..plz..plz.


now you must confess that you're not an Indian  :Stick Out Tongue:  ...when an Indian said "one minute", he'll say "eight minute", bcoz 'eight' mean one!!...if u still can't understand, you're really   ..  :Smilie:  ...

this test is to find out your protein level in your brain...better pass this one if u want to be a programmer:
*what is: 4 - 1 = water...*
keep your brain in check, guru...

//can't wait until next week...I'll be freeeee......  :EEK!:

----------


## NoHero

> Yes, "male" with an "A". Isn't there an "A" in the pronunciation of MILE (the unit of length equal to 1760 yards)?


No this is "mail"  :Wink:

----------


## exterminator

> now you must confess that you're not an Indian  ...when an Indian said "one minute", he'll say "eight minute", bcoz 'eight' mean one!!...if u still can't understand, you're really  ..  ...


Did anyone (except Xena...the side-kick..or Xeon-Xena.?? whatever.. except Xena) understand that??? That was kind of dumb..not exactly but yeah quite close to DUMB !!!!    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  



> this test is to find out your protein level in your brain...better pass this one if u want to be a programmer:
> what is: 4 - 1 = water...


Heavy water???? Is that right??   :Big Grin:  ..I tried my best...And who wants to be a programmer??? I dont...its just a chance that i am here...else would have had been teaching mechanics somewhere....  :Cry:  

What about ur partner ..Xena ..doesnt seem to be floating around here with her cowboy hat and the ragged trousers, with those colored strips flying by the side....??? WHere is Xena...Now here he/she will come crying ...sonny...  :Big Grin:

----------


## exterminator

OOOOooooo.....Xeon's banned...(thinking - and the boring thread is boring again  :Frown:  )

----------


## grabbler

I have been on this board around and around for 7 hours...

----------


## grabbler

Since teh first time I joined this board, i actually didn't know anything about Xeon, then i heard that Xeon could give people teh word banned right under his/her username. 
I don't know who give Xeon that word now though, if someone could tell me ?


http://www.codeguru.com/forum/search...3&pp=25&page=9

If that is teh reason for the word banned...

This this is boring thread but it is fine for me to post this here anyway, right ?

----------


## grabbler

today, i am tired and bored...true!
from mon to fri, i have to listen to sevearl extremely GREEDY monsters trying to keep me away from their main food. On Sat and Sun, no one around.
I shouldn't have been saying hat i am bored ? right ?

----------


## mrRee

> Did anyone (except Xena...the side-kick..or Xeon-Xena.?? whatever.. except Xena) understand that??? That was kind of dumb..not exactly but yeah quite close to DUMB !!!!


at first, I thought ur kinda numb...so I give you the numb test...and now u can't understand, then i feel I am the one who numb...and the numb is just the sign for number...the number is the person who is numb..so the 'eight' and 'one' are numbers and they(one and eight) are all numb...and the best numb is num*best*...

do your brain feel numb now?...I can't explain anymore about the test's answer because it against the exam policy...do some research, numb...



> Heavy water???? Is that right??  ..I tried my best...


that was your best try, eh?...guilty as it charged...your best trial is against you...the brain test failed...but I dunno about ur brain :Stick Out Tongue: ...the answer is -> a dog peeing...the reason, find it yourself...or maybe I must give you a lighter test so that you can graduate fast.. :Big Grin: 

and you are a programming mechanic? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..or a mechanical programmer?... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..or a mechanic that loves to program to be a good programmer in mechanical?...now my head feel numb..

and Xeon is actually following Simon666 to a place that he always wish for.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..you can reach him at a toll-free line: 666-666 666..

*to grabbler:* you DO have a lot of wishes..... :Smilie: ..
EDIT: [because you wish 'teh' will become 'the']<---this is my explanation, otherwise people can't ubderstand my numb head.. :Big Grin: ..don't get mad

//next week is my last week of internship...free at last...if anyone want to condemn me, do it fast while the stock last...no more 'foruming' for me after that :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ...:LMAO:...
//"I tried so hard too hard to try, hardly tried - Butterfingers"

----------


## grabbler

uhmmm.... ( :Confused:  )

----------


## mrRee

> uhmmm.... ( )


lets look at your second post in this page and you can understand  :Big Grin:  ...

//I hope i didn't make you change your sweet signature...now you had no wish..  :Sick:  

//i really have to put "just kidding' or "i'm the cacophony" to my signature...just waiting another mistake I'll make..  :Frown:

----------


## Zeb

> Yes, "male" with an "A". Isn't there an "A" in the pronunciation of MILE (the unit of length equal to 1760 yards)?


note to self - proof read postings...  I meant "Mile" with an "I"...   :Blush:

----------


## Deniz

So anyway, I found this link.  It's as boring as a link can get.  And this being the boring thread I thought it would be most appropriate.

----------


## Deniz

More boringness:
A directory of dull things 





> *Watch Paint Dry* 
> What's more boring than watching lights turn on and off? Watching paint dry, of course, and that's what 2001 Turner Prize winner Martin Creed wants you to do as part of his latest entry in the prestigious British art competition.......

----------


## Xeon

*From Ree:*



> they didn't use the chopstick there?...or they speak Singlish


Nah, we're all Chinese by race, but most of the culture and daily living are very different. The current generation(0 years old to 40 years old) are more like 80%-Western-type + 20%-Chinese-type. Besides, not all Singapornreans are Chinese by race. There's Indians, Malays and Eurasians, and recently, we've a wave of Caucasian expats.
Most of our festivals and holidays are brought here from China, Malaysia, India and mainly Britain eons ago.

*From Exterminator:*



> OOOOooooo.....Xeon's banned...(thinking - and the boring thread is boring again


I can't believe that some kid here is so darn smart....a lot smarter than folks with 25+ years of Visual C++ programming experience!
Hey Exterminator....u've a good future, you know! Like the wise old men once said "Choose a good leader and you'll lead a good life".  :Cool: 
Now, this kid is under my protection for just this one single line he said. Period.

*From Ree:*



> Xeon is actually following Simon666 to a place that he always wish for....you can reach him at a toll-free line: 666-666 666


Wow phew.....it's so tiring, Ree pal! I'm done with those folks, Ree! Your turn next. Now, I gotta pull up my pa.....  :Thumb: 

G' day, mates.
Xeon.

----------


## exterminator

> Now, this kid is under my protection for just this one single line he said.


Nice...thanks... just dont get me banned with urself this time   :Big Grin:  ..I really like codeguru...  :Frown:

----------


## mrRee

> ...more like 80%-Western-type + 20%-Chinese-type...


chopstick in your right hand, fork in your left hand while eating beef steak noodles... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Wow phew.....it's so tiring, Ree pal! I'm done with those folks, Ree! Your turn next. Now, I gotta pull up my pa.....


I have no time left...2 days left for me to be freed...no more talking to 2D people when I feel bored...I just go to 3D people, rather 3D chicks..I'll visit Codeguru for the serious occasion(programming stuff) next time...freeeeedommm...  :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:  

*@exterminator:* last test before I go...if lions will become goats, and goats will become fishes, fishes will become _____what?...this is an easy one..  :Smilie:  

//good bye folks...take care...your Rats will never be your pest again...  :EEK!:

----------


## exterminator

> last test before I go...if lions will become goats, and goats will become fishes, fishes will become _____what?...this is an easy one..


Aaawe man...spare me ...plz plzz...  :Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry:  ...well, one wild guess - McREE ? (read Makdi - thats the hindi of a 'she-spider', spiderwoman.)  :Thumb:

----------


## mrRee

> Aaawe man...spare me ...plz plzz...    ...well, one wild guess - McREE ? (read Makdi - thats the hindi of a 'she-spider', spiderwoman.)


heh :Big Grin: ...I don't know what to say...you got it wrong again: fish will become plenty, man...

Makdi = spiderwoman?...cool :Cool:  :Big Grin: 
but for me, Makdi = McD = fast food :Big Grin: 

//my last song here:
"there is no way I'm heading,
there is no point on staying,
my bag is packed I gotta be on my way,
farewell, farewell,farewell"
- "farewell"- Carburater Dung

//take care...2 days left...  :Thumb:

----------


## Xeon

Since you're leaving, McRee, no point for me to reply to your posts.  :Cool: 
Have a nice day, good luck with your life......and 3D virtual-reality chicks.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: 

Being your gay friend, I dedicate a song to bid you farewell.

*Auld Lang Syne*
Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
And never brought to mind?
Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
And auld lang syne?

For auld lang syne, my dear,
For auld lang syne,
We'll tak a cup of kindness yet,
For auld lang syne!

And surely ye'll be your pint-stowp,
And surely I'll be mine,
And we'll tak a cup o kindness yet,
For auld lang syne!

We twa hae run about the braes,
And pou'd the gowans fine,
But we've wander'd monie a weary fit,
Sin auld lang syne.

We twa hae paidl'd in the burn
Frae morning sun till dine,
But seas between us braid hae roar'd
Sin auld lang syne.

And there's a hand my trusty fiere,
And gie's a hand o thine,
And we'll tak a right guid-willie waught,
For auld lang syne

Bye!
Xeon.  :Wave:

----------


## Tom Frohman

If you can play quicktime movies, here is a cute video of my dog Rose playing tug of war with her buddy Ollie.
The Referee

----------


## Skoons

> *From Ree:*
> 
> *From Exterminator:*
> 
> I can't believe that some kid here is so darn smart....a lot smarter than folks with 25+ years of Visual C++ programming experience!


25 years with C++  :EEK!:  , as I know C++ was created maximum 20 years ago

----------


## mrRee

> Have a nice day, good luck with your life......and 3D virtual-reality chicks


you're still didn't recover from the VR stuff huh....3D real-reality chicks I talking about...

but what the heck is your song?...too 'cowboyish' for me...hard to interpret..but anyway, goodbye ...dont knock your head like this->  :Wave:  ..it's  

//tomorow is my day....  :Thumb:

----------


## Tom Frohman

I'm mad as he** and I'm not going to take it anymore!

----------


## Xeon

*From Squirrel-Lord:*



> I'm mad as he** and I'm not going to take it anymore!


Why? Because no one gives a sheet to you and there's zero downloads for your dog videos?

Now, son.......you gotta know that this world is not just about you and your pets, k?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Good day,
Xeon.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> *From Squirrel-Lord:*
> 
> Why? Because no one gives a sheet to you and there's zero downloads for your dog videos?
> 
> Now, son.......you gotta know that this world is not just about you and your pets, k? 
> 
> Good day,
> Xeon.


No, it is because I end up having to read your silly a** posts.
This may be the boring thread but you, Xeon, are being boring above and beyond the call of duty.

----------


## mrRee

> No, it is because I end up having to read your silly a** posts.


we should use enviromental hard language like lemon, apple etc..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  



> This may be the boring thread but you, Xeon, are being boring above and beyond the call of duty.


To be more hard...
*Lemonade!...this is the yam boring thread but you, Noex, are being so appling above and graping beyond the call of banana duty...*

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ...adios papaya ...

----------


## grabbler

Tom, do you have any other names ? you sound noble with that avatar and smooth light skin you have i guess.

I really wish I would never have said that...

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Tom, do you have any other names ? you sound noble with that avatar and smooth light skin you have i guess.


ruh roh.

I am sometimes called "Emperor of the Known Universe"
Other names:

Bob
The Being Greater Than The Greatest That Can Be Imagined
Hey! Squid Brains
Murphy

Though we have never been photographed together, I am not Mick.

(Smooth Light Skin????) Hmmm

If it is possible, this is getting too weird for even me.

----------


## Xeon

*From Squirrel God(my foot!  ):*



> No, it is because I end up having to read your silly a** posts.
> This may be the boring thread but you, Xeon, are being boring above and beyond the call of duty.


Such hostility to your once ally. How can you, Tom? On the other hand, you gave yourself away. U were the one who complained to Brad, eh? But let's not be childish in this. Remember : before I left this forum some time ago, u were one of my buddies here, with Elrond and MiCk. And now this? What the darn? Which noob has brain-washed you? Which noob here has chased Elrond away? Which noob here has discouraged MiCk from posting? I would love to meet this noob.

By the way, Tom....if you don't wake up your ideas, I'll send you posters of cute squirrels being attacked by hunting dogs, cute squirrels being hanged by their tails waiting to be made into stew at those Chinese food stalls, and cute squirrels being peeled off their fur to make goody-cute handbags for girls.....in order to traumatize you. Do not........force.....ME.

*From Ree:*



> Lemonade!...this is the yam boring thread but you, Noex, are being so appling above and graping beyond the call of banana duty


Stop handling and fiddling with your own banana, pal! What u doing? This is CodeGuru......it's not for adult-behavior here!

*From Squrriel God(my foot!  ):*



> I am sometimes called "Emperor of the Known Universe"
> Other names:
> Bob
> The Being Greater Than The Greatest That Can Be Imagined
> Hey! Squid Brains
> Murphy


I'll tell u.....Tom...your other aliases, names and kennings are :

1) The One who serve squirrels
2) The Pet Caretaker
3) The Back-stabber
4) Xeon's Imp
5) King of Complaints
6) Mr. Grouchy
7) The Grumpy Man with the hat
and to make you happy a little.........
8) The Lord of Squirrels

During my army days, I saw a dead squirrel being run over by some vans on the road and all the intestines splurted out. I should have taken some close-up shots of it and e-mail them to you everytime you mess up with me.

Good day, gentlemen. We need no war.  :Cool: 
Xeon.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> *From Squirrel God(my foot!  ):*
> 
> Such hostility to your once ally. How can you, Tom? On the other hand, you gave yourself away. U were the one who complained to Brad, eh? But let's not be childish in this. Remember : before I left this forum some time ago, u were one of my buddies here, with Elrond and MiCk. And now this? What the darn? Which noob has brain-washed you? Which noob here has chased Elrond away? Which noob here has discouraged MiCk from posting? I would love to meet this noob.
> 
> By the way, Tom....if you don't wake up your ideas, I'll send you posters of cute squirrels being attacked by hunting dogs, cute squirrels being hanged by their tails waiting to be made into stew at those Chinese food stalls, and cute squirrels being peeled off their fur to make goody-cute handbags for girls.....in order to traumatize you. Do not........force.....ME.
> 
> 
> Good day, gentlemen. We need no war. 
> Xeon.


Complain to Brad?? It wasn't me. At least not in the last year.

Maybe it is time to start.

Booorrring.

----------


## Tom Frohman

I'm bored outta my gourd today.

----------


## Pinky98

Get a hobby... maybe you could try to reverse engineer the coffee mug, and discover it true roots.

----------


## binarybob0001

In order to get a coffee cup to grow, you first have to get a cup to mature. You do this by taping antenas to the bottom of the cup and placing the cup into an ice chest with Humpty Dumpty. Since cups grow quickly, it should be mature in a couple hours. Take the cup out and throw it against the wall. The pieces will magically form into two new cups. People, who have tried this, say it is quiet a unique experience.

----------


## bijuabrahamp

There is a website that suits the situation.... guess what?? Bored.com

----------


## Tom Frohman

> In order to get a coffee cup to grow, you first have to get a cup to mature. You do this by taping antenas to the bottom of the cup and placing the cup into an ice chest with Humpty Dumpty. Since cups grow quickly, it should be mature in a couple hours. Take the cup out and throw it against the wall. The pieces will magically form into two new cups. People, who have tried this, say it is quiet a unique experience.


Instead of an ice chest use liquid nitrogen. Even better a rubber ball in liquid nitrogen.



> Get a hobby... maybe you could try to reverse engineer the coffee mug, and discover it true roots.


May be we could come up with 101 industrial uses for ear wax.

----------


## gurleygirl

> May be we could come up with 101 industrial uses for ear wax.


Ear wax use #1)  Houseplant fertilizer  :Big Grin: 

//My little ivy here is looking pretty pathetic...  maybe it's just wishful thinking.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Ear wax use #1)  Houseplant fertilizer 
> 
> //My little ivy here is looking pretty pathetic...  maybe it's just wishful thinking.


My lawn has died and crabgrass has replaced the whole front strip.
Maybe it can kill crabgrass.

----------


## gurleygirl

> My lawn has died and crabgrass has replaced the whole front strip.
> Maybe it can kill crabgrass.


Super!

Ear wax use #2)  Crabgrass killer!

----------


## Tom Frohman

I'll bet a bullet couldn't penetrate 100 feet of ear wax (or peanut butter for that matter) we could develop armour for people and tanks made out of ear wax or peanut butter. One problem with wearing a jacket with 100 feet of peanut butter on it is that it would attract flies. We'll have to work on that.
The development stage could be tricky.

----------


## bijuabrahamp

> I'll bet a bullet couldn't penetrate 100 feet of ear wax (or peanut butter for that matter) we could develop armour for people and tanks made out of ear wax or peanut butter. One problem with wearing a jacket with 100 feet of peanut butter on it is that it would attract flies. We'll have to work on that.
> The development stage could be tricky.


 Hm.. what abt poison those butter.. so that the flies which get attracte die off.. and the world could get rid off overpopulated fly community

----------


## Marc G

I'm at work and the da mn internal network is down. Only internet is working. So i browsed the codeguru forums, but that's done now and now i'm bored... i guess i'm gonna browse some more   :Wave:

----------


## gurleygirl

> I'll bet a bullet couldn't penetrate 100 feet of ear wax (or peanut butter for that matter) we could develop armour for people and tanks made out of ear wax or peanut butter. One problem with wearing a jacket with 100 feet of peanut butter on it is that it would attract flies. We'll have to work on that.
> The development stage could be tricky.


and there's #3!

----------


## Mick

Mick is Love...
Free Mick...

Attica...Attica...Attica

----------


## dimm_coder

> Free Mick...


I though they called him Willy?... 
 :Sick:  

hi Mickey  :Wave:

----------


## Mick

> I though they called him Willy?... 
>  
> 
> hi Mickey


Free dimmys country...

Dimmys country is Love...
Free dimmys country...

Attica...Attica...Attica

/Opps...those are not Democrats talking points

----------


## dimm_coder

> **************
> 
> Attica...Attica...Attica


Ok, i'm giving you a template so you can take your favourite dictionary and sing your mantra substituting each word one by one... 

blabla is Love...
Free blabla...

Attica... Attica... Attica

it's boring though and I wanna sleep  :Sick:

----------


## souldog

well I feel asleep programming and woke up to see that windows had installed 
updates and restarted my computer.  there goes a few hours of work...
**** why am I always lazy about saving.


/automatic updates you better ask first you sloppy stupid mother****er

----------


## dimm_coder

> [skip-skip-skip]... there goes a few hours of work...
> **** why am I always lazy about saving.


get a bank account and put your savings into it. or buy stocks or bonds.. umm there are so many ways so don't be so lazy   :EEK!:

----------


## Mick

> well I feel asleep programming and woke up to see that windows had installed 
> updates and restarted my computer.  there goes a few hours of work...
> **** why am I always lazy about saving.
> 
> 
> /automatic updates you better ask first you sloppy stupid mother****er



are you crazy??? turn that poop off...

/windoze updates...yea...

----------


## Tom Frohman

My last week:
Customer: Do it this way..
Tom: Ok, I did it that way.
Customer: No, that's wrong. Do it this way instead.
Tom: Ok, I did it that way.
Customer: No that doesn't work. Do it this way.
Tom: Ok, I did it that way.
Customer: No, that's wrong. Do it this way instead.
Tom: Ok, I did it that way.
Customer: No that doesn't work. Do it this way.
Tom: Ok, I did it that way.
Customer: No, that's wrong. Do it this way instead.
........

It doesn't get any better than this.....

----------


## Tom Frohman

A picture of our new cats: Granny Weatherwax and Minerva.

----------


## NoHero

Wow... they are cute  :Smilie: ... I love them  :Thumb:

----------


## ideru

arrgggghhh... another long weekkkk of waiting for a day to end... such a waste of time.......

----------


## Marc G

I was bored a bit, as can be seen from my little posting spree below  :Big Grin:

----------


## cilu

Oh yeah, I've noticed this posting spree of yours...  :Wink:

----------


## ideru

where have all the good man gone
and where are all the gods
isnt there a white knight upon a fiery steed
late at night i toss and i turn and i dream of what i need

I need a hero 
am holding out for a hero till the end of the night
hes got to be strong and hes to fresh from a fight...

----------


## Xeon

*From Ideru:*



> where have all the good man gone
> and where are all the gods
> isnt there a white knight upon a fiery steed
> late at night i toss and i turn and i dream of what i need


I'm a good man and I am your god.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> I need a hero
> am holding out for a hero till the end of the night
> hes got to be strong and hes to fresh from a fight


I've been waiting for you on my island. You can come now.

Anyway, this song's lyrics is very familiar....was it from some Asian singer? I saw the lyrics a few days ago but forgot who sang it....maybe I'm too tired creating a new world these few days.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Good day,
Xeon.

----------


## ideru

> I'm a good man and I am your god.


huh?? ok  :Big Grin: 




> I've been waiting for you on my island. You can come now.
> 
> Anyway, this song's lyrics is very familiar....was it from some Asian singer? I saw the lyrics a few days ago but forgot who sang it....maybe I'm too tired creating a new world these few days. 
> 
> Good day,
> Xeon.


This was sung by Bonnie Tyler and its title is "I need a hero".
This was also sung by The Fairy godmother on Shrek2  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrRee

> I need a hero 
> am holding out for a hero till the end of the night
> hes got to be strong and hes to fresh from a fight...


search no more...there was already aguy that can won over the world on his own...he against the entire world...he can escaped from any bullet...his name is RAMBO.....

EDIT: if you looking for a wise guy...there's a guy named Mac Guyver...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mathew Joy

Yaaaawnnn!!!
 Awwhhh...  :Sick:  
(mumbles..)

----------


## Xeon

*From Ree to Ideru:*



> EDIT: if you looking for a wise guy...there's a guy named Mac Guyver.


Er-hem! It's McGyver, not Mac Guyver, son. It's a total insult to me that you're even spelling my name wrongly. Yes, remember : it's McGyver.

By the way, Ideru....your hero here will have dinner and sleeptime with you after I've taken a bath from my adventure last night, k?

Good day,
Xeon "Rambo" McGyver. :Cool:

----------


## Deniz

> Yaaaawnnn!!!
>  Awwhhh...  
> (mumbles..)


My sentiments exactly.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## mrRee

> My sentiments exactly.


 your sentiment is embarassing :Big Grin: ....

----------


## Mathew Joy

> A picture of our new cats: Granny Weatherwax and Minerva.


Next time you take pic of your pets, try to get their attention by some moving things ( strings are good ) or making some sound. That way they won't look gloomy.

----------


## Deniz

Typical cats... Sitting on the comfy rug instead of on the floor...

----------


## Xeon

Ignore the man; he's mad about these little furry creatures.
Real men go for big cats, if you noobs know what I mean.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Good day,
Xeon.

----------


## Mitsukai

soooo boreeeeeeed what now?

----------


## Ajay Vijay

Wait for Monday to come...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mitsukai

sorry but what is at monday?

----------


## cilu

[ merged boring threads ]

----------


## Tom Frohman

The world is making to much sense. 

Quality, safety, reliability and durability all end in the letter y. Coincidence? I don't think so. The real reason is that the table lamps are out to get us. Do we surrender and chuck it all?? Of course we do.

My cabbage is cold.

Tom

----------


## cilu

Somebody forgot to take his pills.  :Wink:

----------


## Marc G

or his nuts  :Wink:

----------


## mrRee

who needs nut-cracker?

----------


## Mathew Joy

Mr. Ree,

Please do not post exciting things in this thread. This content of this thread should be borring. Kindly stay on topic. (yaawwnnnn)

Thank you.

zzzz....zzzzz....

----------


## Tom Frohman

What is all this I hear about programming pocket protecters?

There is dust on my desk. I think I will count it.

----------


## NoHero

> There is dust on my desk. I think I will count it.


But twice and calculate the arithmetic average to prevent mistakes in the counting process...

----------


## NoHero

Hey I have 10mg dust on my desk... hey ja... the highlight of the day...

----------


## cilu

> Hey I have 10mg dust on my desk... hey ja... the highlight of the day...


 Sell it to the Martians.

----------


## NoHero

> Sell it to the Martians.


The Martians can't stand folk music... if they hear it, their heads explode...

----------


## Cungtrang

I just read some chapters of "Controversies in Analytical Psychology by Robert Withers" 
Hmm...pretty good. Enjoy...& Be happy.

----------


## olivthill

Sure ... hmm ... although contreversial itself .. but the analytical part makes it quite enjoyable. And there is a very sad passage, that almost brought tears to my eyes when Robert Withers declares: 'When I don't have enough money to eat caviar, I eat peas and wear sunglasses".

----------


## NoHero

> I just read some chapters of "Controversies in Analytical Psychology by Robert Withers" 
> Hmm...pretty good. Enjoy...& Be happy.


Please be offtopic. Thank you.

These 60W light bulb is going to make me blind...

----------


## cegparamesh

what it this boring thread

----------


## NoHero

> what it this boring thread


Do anything as long as it is boring...

huuuuuhhh... 351 crumbs fell on my desk while eating cookies...

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

For a boring thread, this place is hopin'.

----------


## cilu

> Please be offtopic. Thank you.


This thread does not have a topic, so being off topic is a little bit hard.  :Wink:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> These 60W light bulb is going to make me blind...


What are you, a bat?

----------


## cilu

> What are you, a bat?


 Though bats have eyes, they are blind.

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Though bats have eyes, they are blind.


Not all. I believe that some can see when there is little light outside (this is different from the sonar that they posses), but it's rendered useless during bright lights (it blinds them.) Hence my bat comment.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> This thread does not have a topic, so being off topic is a little bit hard.


You should try being off topic in my old "Off Topic" thread  :Smilie: 

Remember, if it weren't for my buffalo, I'd have been a televangelist.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> 1. Though bats have eyes, they are blind.


2. On the other hand, blinds don't have eyes and they are not bats.

3. Your eyes could have blinds and they sometimes bat.=>I shouldn't try to be profound before I've had my morning coffee. 


Society is to blame.

In the dictionary, "bat" is on the same page as "basset hound"!!! Coincidence? I don't think so.

----------


## mrRee

hey, who's drinking my beer....I'll eat that stealer!!!... :Big Grin:

----------


## ProElite

How come there are no posts today??
noone is having any problem :Smilie: 

ProElite

----------


## MrBeans

I dont want to start a seperate thread for this  :Wink: . But do you know what does 86% processor usage actually mean?

Why I ask this is because processor is running all the time so what does 86% say mean?
Is it the net resource supported by processor like RAM, DMA, FPU etc running or is it the actual processor usage? Any idea  :Smilie:

----------


## ProElite

:Frown: 
what a question..i dont know..but will search on net..

----------


## Ejaz

[ Moved Thread ]

----------


## Ejaz

Thats the right place for this thread  :Wink:

----------


## MrBeans

Good work Ejaz  :Thumb:  You sure did literally move the thread this time for good  :Wink:

----------


## exterminator

Welcome to the real world of CG addicts, ProElite...  :Thumb:  This is the place for you man..The chit chat forum  :Thumb:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Marc G

> I dont want to start a seperate thread for this . But do you know what does 86% processor usage actually mean?
> 
> Why I ask this is because processor is running all the time so what does 86% say mean?
> Is it the net resource supported by processor like RAM, DMA, FPU etc running or is it the actual processor usage? Any idea


  :EEK!:  bizare question...
If it's the Windows taskmanager that says 86% processor usage, then it's the CPU that's 86% busy. What it is doing can't be known from the taskmanager. The CPU can be doing integer arithmetic, float calculations or whatever. It's just 86% busy.

----------


## MrBeans

Hi Marc,
I dont think you read this line in my post




> Why I ask this is because processor is running all the time


I hope you agree on that  :Wink: 
I believe that a computer processor is always busy executing some code or the other, if not anything else Idle process running so what does 86% say usage actaully mean?

----------


## cilu

I feel this topic belongs to the boring thread, so I'm thinking to merge these two threads.

----------


## Marc G

> I hope you agree on that


No, there are processors that shutdown part of the CPU if these are not required. I'm not sure if the latest Intel CPU have this feature, but it was certainly announced by Intel.




> I believe that a computer processor is always busy executing some code or the other, if not anything else Idle process running so what does 86% say usage actaully mean?


There is an "Idle process" but it doesn't really do anything. It doesn't use the FPU, ALU, whatever of your CPU.
So if it says 86%, then the CPU is performing 86% real work and in the remaining 14% it can be in a halt state.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> How come there are no posts today??
> noone is having any problem
> 
> ProElite


Here today is the opening of deer hunting season. Half of my co-workers are off shooting Bambi today.

----------


## Marc G

> Here today is the opening of deer hunting season. Half of my co-workers are off shooting Bambi today.


I understand why you didn't join... squirels don't shoot bambi's  :Wink:  There should be more squirels at your office. Half of them are shooting bambi's  :Frown:

----------


## cilu

[ merged threads ]

----------


## Siddhartha

Why did we merge this?

I don't see any reason...  :Big Grin:

----------


## cilu

> I don't see any reason...


Exactly my point.  :Wink:

----------


## Siddhartha

Well... When there is no reason... One need not merge... Or moderate...  :Wink:

----------


## cilu

> Well... When there is no reason... One need not merge... Or moderate...


You completely missed my point.   :Wink:  I merged the two because we don't need N boring threads here. All the nonsens and boring discussion belongs to the boring thread.

----------


## Siddhartha

I think you assumed what was boring for you would be boring for others and the OP as well... Doesn't have to be the case.  :Smilie: 

Nevermind...  :Wink:

----------


## Siddhartha

> Is it the net resource supported by processor like RAM, DMA, FPU etc running or is it the actual processor usage?


One would not expect DMA and the likes to be counted here.

*Reason:* DMA (Direct Memory Access) is a feature invented with the very intention of releasing the processor when (say) a file is being copied into the memory or in general any IO involving the memory is to happen. IO is typically slow compared to the processor's speed, and if a processor was to synchronize IO (like loading a file to memory, etc) then it would spend most of it's time in idle wait cycles. So, we have the DMAC - the DMA Controller that takes this responsiblity up.

The Controller (of any IO device) works with the DMAC (DMA Controller) on approval of the CPU (The Processor) that bytes be transferred from the former to the memory via the DMAC. Interrupts and Handshake Signals make for the synchronization.

DMA and Interrupt Handling (Caution: Hardware Yada Yada)Also note that the Taskmanager itself samples data at a set frequency. You don't see real-time information, and a lot of what is shown by default is unnecessary if not meaningless.

A good replacement is Process Explorer from SysInternals.

----------


## olivthill

The Siberian winter ends at the end of July and starts again at beginning of August.

My grandfather is great. He is a great grandfather.

---
Nothing is worse than a poor quotation, but a poor quotation.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> The Siberian winter ends at the end of July and starts again at beginning of August.


Le sigh. It is supposed to snow here today.

As we say in Michigan. 6 months of winter and 6 months of bad sledding.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Boring!

----------


## NoHero

booooooooooring... boooring... boooring...... I can hear an echo ... echo,,,

----------


## olivthill

When I'm waiting outside for somebody who is not coming, I look down at my shadow on the ground, and I try to walk over the shadow of my head. But I wouldn't recommend doing this in the middle of the night when the light comes from three different lampposts.

----------


## Deniz

I had cereal and coffee for breakfast.

The cereal was good so was the coffee.

----------


## mrRee

I don't know...I think I sleep last night...

----------


## Sarevok

Why do we lose consciousness when we sleep?

----------


## mrRee

> Why do we lose consciousness when we sleep?


 I don't know...I don't think I'm unconscious while I'm sleeping...I still can see good babes...

----------


## MrBeans

> I don't know...I don't think I'm unconscious while I'm sleeping...I still can see good babes...


yeah I know last night the girl in your dream  :Big Grin:  came up into my dream to give me one big long lovely kiss  :Blush: , I am sure you were feeling horny all the while sleeping tight in your jail  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

BTW how did you land up in the jail from antartica  :Ehhh?:

----------


## Sarevok

> yeah I know last night the girl in your dream  came up into my dream to give me one big long lovely kiss , I am sure you were feeling horny all the while sleeping tight in your jail  
> 
> BTW how did you land up in the jail from antartica




Hmmm... There are babes from antartica then?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deniz

This is the boring thread, not the stupid thread...   :Stick Out Tongue:  

Anyway, as I was saying...  This morning I had cereal and coffee too.  The cereal was good, so was the coffee.

Then I drove to work.  I don't know how many red lights I stopped at.  There were a lot of cars on the road.  I think there might have been some motorbikes too.  Definitely trucks on the road, buses too.  It was very boring...

----------


## olivthill

Deniz, are you really eating cereal before drinking coffee, or is it a joke for the forum, or are you talking of cereal you ate at the end of your breakfast on the previous day, and coffee on the current day?

Anyway, I have a problem which is that I've been looking for a decent software for scheduling my purchases of cereal boxes, and, you know what, I can't find any? Isn't that incredble? There are zillions of software companies in the world (who are making huge profits, needless to say), and none has yet released a software as simple as one that will automatically order a new box when the current box is about to be empty. I'm sure such a great software is desperately needed by almost every people on earth who is having cereal for breakfast. It is as if software companies were full of lazy programmers, who are spending their days surfing on the web (e.g. visiting codeguru) instead of writing useful softwares.

BTW, I think I have found an explanation for your odd behaviour which is that you coffee might be too hot, and you would have to wait until it's cold to drink it, and in the meantime, what d'you do? eat cereal because you don't know what else to do, and because ... you're hungry in the morning.

----------


## Deniz

Odd behaviour?  Who, me?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mrRee

today is the day when all stupidiness combined together to form a parathonic statement which is something extraordinarily complicated and computerization phenomena in the outside of the world knowned as spacitation... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cherish

Excuse me, guys... but I just have to ask olivthill: Were you just making subtle reference to Deniz' eating of cereal when you suggested making a software for scheduling your purchases of cereal boxes?  :Ehhh?:  Coz, I honestly thought you were serious... and here I am, about to suggest what you said to the "Thesis ideas" thread here in Chit-Chat!!  :EEK!:   :Blush:   :LOL:  Good thing I read your post carefully again. Whew. But if you are serious, your idea might be helpful.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss Piggy

I'm so bored! *SCREAMsSSSs*

----------


## MrBeans

OOooo so sad, How about we do a project on Device Drivers  :Big Grin: , you see I have a become a fan of the Windows Kernel and I am in love  :Blush:  with the Windows Kernel. Fooling around with the kernel is very interesting, only thing you should be extremly careful, any mistake and PC will generate the Dreaded blue-screen and restart  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> OOooo so sad, How about we do a project on Device Drivers , you see I have a become a fan of the Windows Kernel and I am in love  with the Windows Kernel. Fooling around with the kernel is very interesting, only thing you should be extremly careful, any mistake and PC will generate the Dreaded blue-screen and restart


No purchase is necessary. Boredom has the advantage of being free.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Remember to read good books and brush after every meal.

Last, be careful out there. Safety begins with you.

----------


## Miss Piggy

Is this where we post boring stuff???

I wanna I wanna SCREAM~ because I'm feeling super ultra BORED.

Arh~ I feel mush better now. 
thanks "The Boring Thread". You are so sweet. :Wink:

----------


## Tom Frohman

It's cold today. My shoes are wet from melting snow. It feels kind of gross.

My computer crashed this morning.

----------


## olivthill

Excuse-me Deniz, it was only a joke, but it was late when I wrote that message, my mind was not very clear and it was not funny. Sorry.
Let's try something else, with boring quotations:

- A clean desk is a sign of a cluttered desk drawer

- Many people quit looking for work when they find a job

- I used to be a musician, but I wasn't noteworthy. 

- Note on a door: Out to lunch; if not back by five, out for dinner also.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Excuse-me Deniz, it was only a joke, but it was late when I wrote that message, my mind was not very clear and it was not funny. Sorry.
> Let's try something else, with boring quotations:
> 
> - A clean desk is a sign of a cluttered desk drawer
> 
> - Many people quit looking for work when they find a job
> 
> - I used to be a musician, but I wasn't noteworthy. 
> 
> - Note on a door: Out to lunch; if not back by five, out for dinner also.


People who are neat and organized are just too lazy to search for things when they need them.

1. Carpenters often make housecalls.
2. Never let your aunt work on your house.
(Carpenter Aunts are supposed to be a bad thing.)

The best way to make a small fortune is to start with a large one.
If you can't stand the heat, get out of the living room.
If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, chances are it's a Wildebeast.

----------


## Tom Frohman

I'm bored. Bring on Christmas vacation.

----------


## Max Payne

_As I was going to St. Ives I met a man with seven wives. Each wife had seven sacks, each sack had seven cats, each cat had seven kits. Kits, cats, sacks, wives, how many were going to St. Ives?_

----------


## mrRee

uuu...uuu...let me...let me answer...

2 man...7 women...343 cats...2401 kittens...undefined crowds...

----------


## Sarevok

> _As I was going to St. Ives I met a man with seven wives. Each wife had seven sacks, each sack had seven cats, each cat had seven kits. Kits, cats, sacks, wives, how many were going to St. Ives?_


I've heard this before. The answer is 1 only you. :Thumb:  ?

----------


## Max Payne

why are you guys answering the question...?? :Confused:  :Big Grin:  

I'm just bored and posting boring stuff..  :Stick Out Tongue:  

/btw, thats the riddle from DieHard-With A Vengence... :Wink:

----------


## mrRee

and we just bored and answer to the boring stuffs :Stick Out Tongue: ...

----------


## Sarevok

> why are you guys answering the question...??


 :EEK!:  You mean I answered it for nothing? :EEK!:

----------


## cherish

> You mean I answered it for nothing?


 LMAO. What do you expect?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Max Payne

> and we just bored and answer to the boring stuffs...


heh I see  :Big Grin: 




> You mean I answered it for nothing?


yes, in CG people don't get paid for answering questions.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sarevok

> yes, in CG people don't get paid for answering questions..


At least now I know  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  




> LMAO. What do you expect?


I expected to win a price or something :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:  

//btw the meaning of LMAO escapes me :Confused:

----------


## cherish

> I expected to win a price or something 
> 
> //btw the meaning of LMAO escapes me


Well now you know.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

//Hmmm. You really don't know, or you're just pulling my leg like mrRee?  :Confused: 

// Ey guys. We might be hijacking this thread already...  :Ehhh?:

----------


## Sarevok

> Well now you know. 
> 
> //Hmmm. You really don't know, or you're just pulling my leg like mrRee? 
> 
> // Ey guys. We might be hijacking this thread already...


 :Confused:  I really don't know the meaning. I've seen it before but I forgot the meaning. :Confused:  

//who's pulling legs? :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cherish

LMAO = Laughing My A55 Off  :Wink: 

// If you're just pretending that you don't know what LMAO means, then you're pulling my leg. (its a figure of speech, ya know?  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:  )

----------


## Sarevok

> LMAO = Laughing My *** Off 
> 
> // If you're just pretending that you don't know what LMAO means, then you're pulling my leg. (its a figure of speech, ya know?   )


So that's what it means  :Big Grin:  

//LMAO  :LOL:  , I know it was a figure of speech  :Big Grin:

----------


## Max Payne

> // Ey guys. We might be hijacking this thread already...


yesterday I didn't sleep well.. then a cat came in my dreams and eat all the mice.. poor mice.

----------


## cherish

> So that's what it means  
> 
> //LMAO  , I know it was a figure of speech


 Ah. Okay.  :Thumb:   :Big Grin:

----------


## cilu

And what does "pulling someone's leg" mean?

----------


## cherish

> And what does "pulling someone's leg" mean?


 I thought I already answered that...  :Ehhh?: 

// Anyways, gotta go guys! Ciao!  :Wave:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> And what does "pulling someone's leg" mean?


Very similar to the pull my finger gag and the atomic situp gag. Avoid it at all costs.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Hurry up and wait!

I'm bored.

----------


## cherish

A "bored" is a cylindrical lock with the cylinder through the knob or lever. It is installed in a door having one hole through the thickness of the door and another in from the edge.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> A "bored" is a cylindrical lock with the cylinder through the knob or lever. It is installed in a door having one hole through the thickness of the door and another in from the edge.


Sernyl has no effect when maleate is used as a substrate!

----------


## gurleygirl

> Sernyl has no effect when maleate is used as a substrate!


Sciurus King needs to up the dosage...  :Wink:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Sciurus King needs to up the dosage...


Drugs are only for people who can't handle insanity.
This,  naturally, leads us to back to the luggage issue.

_Je pense que chacun est dehors pour manger le cool whip._

----------


## gurleygirl

> _Je pense que chacun est dehors pour manger le cool whip._


oui

----------


## Skatingfan

no more connectable ? or unable get packet ?

----------


## NoHero

> Drugs are only for people who can't handle insanity.
> This,  naturally, leads us to back to the luggage issue.
> 
> _Je pense que chacun est dehors pour manger le cool whip._


you repeat yourself, you are boring

----------


## ideru

am so bored I can't sleep

----------


## Tom Frohman

> you repeat yourself, you are boring


If you are posting here, you are boring too.

----------


## PadexArt

How's your uncle?

----------


## Tom Frohman

> How's your uncle?


Uncle Nikolai is valiantly holding on in his struggle to remain dead.

----------


## PadexArt

Ahh, obviouslly. Singing mute songs is difficult.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Sigh......

----------


## Tom Frohman

This place is boring.

----------


## Tom Frohman

On this day in history, August 9th.

1945- US drops the bomb on Nagasaki.
1974- Richard Nixon resigns.
1995- Jerry Garcia of the Grateful Dead dies.


Coincidence? I don't think so.

----------


## sreehari

Today in history

Ferdinand Magellan Sets Sail to Circumnavigate Globe (1519)

----------


## dsrahul

2006- Tom Frohman starts this boring topic.

Everyday at 10:30 I bootup my computer, go to my mailbox,check if any mail is there,
if found()
 then goto read
else goto bulk mail
 delete them 
end if

at night I see FTV 
if found hot() and hot <> dressed girls
I see late night
Else 
 I go to bed.
End if

   Error:  else without  if ???
 debug :

error : input past end ???

end sub 
end prog
Alt+F+X

----------


## Tom Frohman

> 2006- Tom Frohman starts this boring topic.


No, this thread was started back in 3/30/2003. We've been boring the pants off you now for over three years. Where else can you find such reliable tedium? The Whitehouse? Downing Street? The Kremlin? I think not.

----------


## dsrahul

last thread is always mine.
ring ring , 
hello
yes
yes
yes
no
not yet
yes
if..
then

otherwise..
ok 
ok
I agree
no no no
actually......
okay 
i see...
anytime anytime

ok 
bye

----------


## Tom Frohman

Oui, je voudrais des anchois dans des mes chaussures. 

This day in history.
August 24

79 AD Mt. Vesuvius erupts.
1814 AD British capture and burn Washington D.C.
1967 AD Beatles' manager Brian Epstein dies.

Coincidence????? I think not.

----------


## sreehari

One,
Two, 
Three,
Four,
five,
Six,
Seven,
Eight,
Nine,
Ten  :Big Grin: 

Tomorrow il teach Alphabets  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Well, sreehari failed to show up and teach today's boring lesson. I'll have to fill in. I haven't prepared a lecture so I'm just going to wing it.

Things that didn't happen on this day in history:
August 25

1822 AD Winston Churchil wasn't didn't meet with Roosevelt to discuss the war with Germany. Neither had been born yet.

1963 AD Martin Luther failed to nail anything to the door of a church in Germany. The waiting crowd was dissapointed that they were over 400 years late in showing up to watch.

1846 AD Elvis didn't have a number 1 hit with love me tender. The record player hadn't been invented yet.

1746 AD My squirrel hand puppet, Mr. Squeaky, didn't insult a gang of beligerent motorcyclists.

----------


## gurleygirl

Since we're learning something... 

Word of the day: 
nugatory  adjective 
1. of no real value; trifling; worthless.  
2. of no force or effect; ineffective; futile; vain.  
3. not valid.  

Nug is fun to say:  nug nug nug nug nug nug  :Wink:

----------


## cherish

Hello gurleygirl! It's really nice to see you!  :Wave:

----------


## dsrahul

i am sinking 
glug glug glug glug
etc

i am eating food chew chew chew

you wait , ill chew on

----------


## Tom Frohman

I think I will have a grilled cheese sandwich for lunch. Make it two grilled cheese sandwiches: one cheddar, the other gruyere.

Afterwords I will brush my teeth.

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Ever tryied to brush teeth using hot sausage??
they say it is unpleasant....

----------


## Tom Frohman

Yes, sand and broken glass bound together with marshmallow fluff also makes an unpleasant toothpaste.

As the kid's rhyme goes. 

I wonder what you did last night.
When you brushed your teeth with dynamite.

----------


## sreehari

> I wonder what you did last night.
> When you brushed your teeth with dynamite.


 :LOL:   :Wave:

----------


## Tom Frohman

This place is Boring!!!!!!!!

Knowledge may be power but my car won't run on knowledge.

----------


## exterminator

> This place is Boring!!!!!!!!


Ditto!

----------


## ideru

ppl must have been really really bc lately.. since no one seems to be around  :Smilie:

----------


## sreehari

Err, Wats up doc ??? 

I thougt i just saw a puddy cat !!! 

Aaaargghhhhhhh UFO's are invading, 

you can run but u cant hide.

----------


## CBasicNet

I cannot decide if Tom is a lame guy or a philosophical guy. Can anyone tell me?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sreehari

Wait il have to do some calculations for that  :Stick Out Tongue:  .... 
1+ 3423+ 342345 - $#!% / 232434535435454556565 +552
558*677564564-4546+121+578+787/4556456-5653+45678+4878*54546-153413+111561/84845345-45546+222+5154534+15174541+54154
2544/45/484/484*9464+54564489464-4645954+5564*45/*4*79465456151685+8945487-45644+45894+848494*74944+-89849+594964ERROR = CANNOT DISPLAY. 

Aha..so that means...??  :Confused:

----------


## CBasicNet

That would either mean one thing or many things.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> I cannot decide if Tom is a lame guy or a philosophical guy. Can anyone tell me?


I can tell you and the answer is yes.

----------


## CBasicNet

> I can tell you and the answer is yes.


Just as I had assumed. Indeed yes.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Today is not special.

----------


## Messian McCoy

> Today is not special.


people greet you happy birthday out there, why not special ?

----------


## sreehari

1 , 2 , 3 ,4 , 6 , 7 , 8 ,9 , 10....

does anyone know where 5 is ??  :Confused:

----------


## dglienna

5 is hiding out.  Something about the ratings lately...  :Smilie:

----------


## sreehari

OMGH !!! even the numbers are being corrupted nowadays ??  :EEK!:

----------


## exterminator

cg FORUMS ARE LEAKING!

----------


## Tom Frohman

Today, I woke up, fed the dogs and fed the cats. Next I brushed my teeth and took a shower. After that I got dressed, put on my propeller beany and hand buzzer and went to work. Most of the time I sat here wondering how it is that flies can land on the ceiling.  It doesn't get any better than this.
Yesterday, I say through a 1 day seminar on the fatigue and durability of threaded fasteners. It was fatiguing.......

----------


## sreehari

:EEK!:  tom you still dont know how flies can land on the roof  :EEK!:   :LOL:

----------


## cherish

There's a big difference between roof and ceiling.  :Wink:

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

> There's a big difference between roof and ceiling.


yes Cherish you're right. In fact:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/de..._crt_floor.asp

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/de.../_crt_ceil.asp

----------


## cherish

> yes Cherish you're right. In fact:
> 
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/de..._crt_floor.asp
> 
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/de.../_crt_ceil.asp


 Hmm. So, where's the roof?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

> Hmm. So, where's the roof?



I just woke up and didn't notice it  :Sick:

----------


## Skoons

> Hmm. So, where's the roof?


 Gone with wind  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hobson

> Hmm. So, where's the roof?


 This question has already been answered, but since this is a boring thread, I answer once more: The roof is on fire.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Where is not as important as why?

So somebody please tell me, Why is the roof?

It is a sad and beautiful world.

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

> Where is not as important as why?
> 
> So somebody please tell me, Why is the roof?
> 
> It is a sad a beautiful world.



"Tom, the roof IS your father!!!"
(from Frohman Wars Episode III)

----------


## Hobson

> Where is not as important as why?
> 
> So somebody please tell me, Why is the roof?
> 
> It is a sad a beautiful world.


Since half of the human population are women, and on average every man had ever any conversation with woman, question 'why' is not as important anymore, since everyone knows an answer for any 'why' question:

Q: Why is the roof?
A: Because.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Since half of the human population are women, and on average every man had ever any conversation with woman, question 'why' is not as important anymore, since everyone knows an answer for any 'why' question:
> 
> Q: Why is the roof?
> A: Because.


Okay then. You can't use because to answer the question "How many is the roof?". 

Q: How many is the roof?
A: 17.

Because of the Heisenberg uncertainty principle it is not possible to exactly answer where is the roof and how fast is the roof simultaneously. 

Because of all the uncertainty I don't think because is a good answer. Maybe might be a good answer but not because because not not because was!!

----------


## Hobson

> Because of all the uncertainty I don't think because is a good answer. Maybe might be a good answer but not because because not not because was!!


Try to tell that to your wife. Or mine. I bet they do not know quantum physics so well.

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

quantum physics?? isn't it that thing you use to wash dishes? oh yes mommy knows quantum physics as well..... should I use it as toothpaste??

----------


## exterminator

> quantum physics?? isn't it that thing you use to wash dishes? oh yes mommy knows quantum physics as well..... should I use it as toothpaste??


Yes!  :Thumb:

----------


## sreehari

> quantum physics?? isn't it that thing you use to wash dishes? oh yes mommy knows quantum physics as well..... should I use it as toothpaste??


you would want to use a toothpaste mixture , with some shoepolish, for better  results  :Big Grin:

----------


## Skoons

> Try to tell that to your wife. Or mine. I bet they do not know quantum physics so well.


 Yeah, but once I have relations with girl who knows quantum physics (she study it in University)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hobson

> you would want to use a toothpaste mixture , with some *shoepolish*, for better  results


Shoepolish? strange word... I am Polish and I know lotta Polish, and neither me nor any of them are shoes... Also, contrary to some popular opinions we do not mix ourselves with toothpaste, unless its manufacturing process is based on usage of large amounts of booze. 




> Yeah, but once I have relations with girl who knows quantum physics (she study it in University)


Did you show her whats all about with tunnel effect? Or she showed you whats uncertainity princible about?

----------


## sreehari

> Shoepolish? strange word... I am Polish and I know lotta Polish, and neither me nor any of them are shoes... Also, contrary to some popular opinions we do not mix ourselves with toothpaste, unless its manufacturing process is based on usage of large amounts of booze.


you got the whole this wrong, its actually that the polish is derived as a byproduct in the manufacturing of booze :eeh: which is later inturn mixed with shoes to make it harder and softer at the same time.  :Ehhh?:  


Did you show her whats all about with tunnel effect? Or she showed you whats uncertainity princible about?[/QUOTE]
it is related to John darwins " survial of the fittest theory rite ?  :Confused:

----------


## Skoons

> Did you show her whats all about with tunnel effect? Or she showed you whats uncertainity princible about?


 Last one more closer to truth  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bennettsteve77@hotmail.com

Only 1:22:92. Level 2 is tough but I got it in 13:28.
 check out  www.servermechanic.com

----------


## Tom Frohman

> We are the hollow men
> We are the stuffed men
> Leaning together
> Headpiece filled with straw. Alas!
> Our dried voices, when
> We whisper together
> Are quiet and meaningless
> As wind in dry grass
> Or rats' feet over broken glass
> ...


T.S. Eliot

----------


## Tom Frohman

Detroit tigers lost.  Sigh

It should rain today. Maybe no game.

It doesn't get any duller than this.

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Tonight I will eat a piece of cake, brush my teeth, go to bed and sleep anyway.

----------


## mrRee

happy burthday to all CG members!!!!...belated and advanced altogether...  :Wave:  

ciao

----------


## Tom Frohman

Election day today in the U.S.A.

I'm hoping to see at least the House Of Reps out of Republican control and into Democratic control.

We can always hope the Senate will go that way too.



Elections. Yeah, mostly boring.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Cool. A dent in the Republican's power.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Boring!

----------


## Tom Frohman

Still Boring! 

An Important Link:

Dull Men's Club

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Boring!

Today I didn't suffer my daily trojan attack.... I can turn off the PC and sleep bored tonight...

----------


## sreehari

Boredom is Intresting  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

I installed one of those combination fan/light  ceiling fixtures yesterday.
My knees hurt from going up and down the ladder. Everyday another thrill....

----------


## Hobson

Fan combined with light? Hurting knees is not the worst thing that should bother you. Imagine your hurting eyes after sitting a few hours one hot evening in a room filled with nice strobo effect.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Somebody trip a waiter and liven this place up.

----------


## Tom Frohman

I would like to remind everyone to make sure they read every post in this thread twice.

----------


## Hobson

No quack.

----------


## sreehari

Ahem !!

----------


## GremlinSA

> I would like to remind everyone to make sure they read every post in this thread twice.


 Okay... done.... now what ???

----------


## sreehari

> Okay... done.... now what ???


 Forget em !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Ice storm today. Freezing rain. All the trees are encased in ice.
Boring

----------


## sreehari

Ice storm Yesterday. Freezing rain Yesterdat. All the trees are encased in ice. Luckiely its the same today, Boring again

----------


## Tom Frohman

I resolved that today I would make a major change in my life.
I also resolved that I wouldn't tell anybody what that change was.

So there  :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

The temperature right now is -19C (-2F). It is COLLLDDDDD out.

The coldest I've ever experienced is -31C (-24F). My car battery produced 0 Volts on that day.

----------


## Hobson

The coldest I've ever experienced is ~-35C for like 5 or 6 days. Was really no fun to go to work in such a cold. OTOH the most I have ever experienced is 40,5C. I had some serious attack of flu and I saw many funny things then.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Hottest, I've ever experienced was 40.5C (105F) too. Walked for several hours through the dessert in Utah. I didn't see anything funny. What were you smoking at the time ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> I resolved that today I would make a major change in my life.
> I also resolved that I wouldn't tell anybody what that change was.
> 
> So there


My quest is going well -28 in 26 days.... only 37 to go....

----------


## Tom Frohman

Yesterday's news:
33 dead at Virginia Tech University.

I have to stop reading the news. Everytime I read about another senseless massacre it really depresses me. It goes on everywhere and it is like there is nothing we/you/me/they can do about it.

As Rodney King said "Why can't we all just get along?"

I guess I prefer it boring.

----------


## capitolc

> Yesterday's news:
> 33 dead at Virginia Tech University.
> 
> I have to stop reading the news. Everytime I read about another senseless massacre it really depresses me. It goes on everywhere and it is like there is nothing we/you/me/they can do about it.
> 
> As Rodney King said "Why can't we all just get along?"
> 
> I guess I prefer it boring.


Yup, I think you are right with this one, there is not much anybody can do to stop such events.  This is not said to have a defeatist attitude, but realistically at the current state of the world, it is bound to happen again.  I think the only way to stop the hate is to really believe the saying, "kids are our future".  If the kids of today are taught and learn how to respect each other, then maybe (hate to say) when all the older folk die off, then the once young kids can take over and live in harmony.  BUT we won't ever live to see any of this.   And once more, all kids in the world must be brought up right.

.... just my 2cents on the recent event

----------


## Tom Frohman

-50 today. Only 15 to go....

----------


## Max Payne

Lost... am I...?

----------


## mrRee

> Lost... am I...?


 yup!...am you?

----------


## capitolc

After a good week of programming and working, I just want to skip out early and enjoy a bit of this good weather currently.  Spiderman 3 weekend and Cinco de Mayo weekend, who is ready to party!?  I know I am!!

----------


## sreehari

hmmmmm Oh Ok ok ..... Oouch ...hmm OKEYS....OMGH!!!

----------


## Tom Frohman

Have you ever noticed that a cell phone set to vibrate sounds a lot like rude body noises?

I know I haven't. 

Holding at -54....

----------


## CBasicNet

Hey Tom, do visit your apathy thread sometimes; it is ignored by apathy people here!

----------


## Tom Frohman

Well i'M finished at -54 lbs (24.5 kg)

 In January I got on the scale in the morning and it said
250 lbs (113.3 kg). (When I graduated from college 27 years ago, I weighed 185 lbs (83.9 kg).) I decided it was time to change and I went to the hospital here and signed up for the doctor supervised crash diet. It consisted of 4-170 calorie milk shakes and one restricted meal a day for a 1300 calorie a day diet. In 12 weeks I was down to 196lb (88.9 kg). I'm 6' ( 182.9 cm) tall.

The hospital measured my fat and lean body mass and said I should weigh between 186 and 201 lbs. So, I'm done. The next task is to keep the weight off.

Before, my knees and back were killing me.  I had knee surgery in May (1 year ago) and it didn't really help. I had neck surgery 3 years ago to remove the 4th and 5th vertebra in my neck and replace them with a bone graft and a titanium plate.

After the loss, my knees feel good. Still stiff on the right side but far less painful. Walking is fun again. Marginal improvement in my neck. Lower back feels much better.

Growing old is a *****.  I'm 48 years old. Everytime I get an X-Ray, the doctor makes a comment about my X-Rays looking like those of a 70+ year old.

I'm attaching two actual pictures of myself before and after. 

Good times.

----------


## exterminator

Good for you, Tom!  :Thumb:

----------


## Tom Frohman

This is boring.

----------


## Tom Frohman

More than ever, eet eeez boring! It is real boring. It is very boring.

Sigh.

----------


## asalways

The story never ends.

----------


## olivthill

A salesman told me that with a sundial I could know which time it is, not only during the day, but also at night when the light is coming from the moon. My problem is that the marks on the sundial are made for daylight usage. Stupid salesman!

----------


## Tom Frohman

It is snowing outside. 
I think that about sums it up.
Sigh

----------


## asalways

On weekends, only I sit alone beneath the tree

----------


## Tom Frohman

> On weekends, only I sit alone beneath the tree


If you had done that here (Michigan, USA) on this weekend, you would have been buried in snow.

Sigh.

----------


## KrisSimonis

I wish we had snow here... 
At least the temperature is under 0 degrees now at least for most of the day. ( around midday I think it's still above 0 )
Now if this keeps up, we'll have a nice cooling down of the soil and when the snow comes, it'll stay around for more than an hour. Oh and ofcourse, it will kill a bunch of the bug eggs that would have hatched in spring, so less bugs in the coming year.  :Big Grin:  
I wonder if that means I'll have less to do as programmer too.   :Confused:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Sigh, snow again tonight.

The region is running out of salt to put on the roads.


Boring.

----------


## Voominibear

it's better to be in snow than in a "heating oven", 
Cold ? --> Wear more clothes
Hot ?  -->  Nude ?

----------


## CBasicNet

What's so interesting about being a boring guy?

----------


## Tom Frohman

> What's so interesting about being a boring guy?


You tell us. You are the one reading this thread.....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chipmunk Baby

The answer to whatever is whatever.

How many times have I seen by my own eyes and listened by my own ears about how people give an excuse for their wrongdoing ? 
Isn't it uncommon to hear my boyfriend excuse for his mistake to have slept overnight with a girl next door, is it ?

----------


## asalways

Grabbing integers ? Bhuhahahha

WHy you didn't years ago ?

----------


## CBasicNet

公公(gong gong) : Grandfather(Father's father)
婆婆(po po): Grandmother(Father's mother)
爸爸(pa pa): Father
妈妈(ma ma): Mother
叔叔(shu shu): Uncle(Father's brother)
舅舅(jiu jiu): Uncle(Mother's brother)
姑姑(gu gu): Auntie(Father's sister)
阿姨(ah yi): Auntie(Mother's sister or Father's brother's wife)
哥哥(ge ge): Elder Brother
弟弟(di di): Younger Brother
姐姐(jie jie): Elder Sister
妹妹(mei mei) Younger Sister

There are many more, but I am lazy to list them.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dglienna

Now I had to scroll back to see what the hell you were talking about, only to find out that there's nothing on the previous page.  So, if it was relevent, I can't be bothered to read that far back.

Please include links to related posts in the future.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Please include links to related posts in the future.


If you can link to posts in the future, you are GOOD!  :EEK!:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Purgamentum init, Purgamentum exit

----------


## asalways

I understand,
I don't know why if there is something croped up noisily along the way even when I am not clear about the cause, I would blame the "guy" for the mistake.

Sometimes when I walk out of the house thinking perhaps today, I would say something nicer and better to please him, but when I am online, GGGEEEESSS, I turn crary about the "guy". 

At nights when I am sleeping, I think to myself that I should have made serious mistake in over-judging, should I say apologize ? I say yes but then when I am on again, only "heavy rain",

It seems to me that dislike has a link, which connects to even people around him then up to his father.
I just want to understand if you don't ever ever answer then why you made up so many unneccessary unrelated stories to imply, direct me to other ways of thinking, or is it just me that I think too much about what doesn't exist ? Why don't you try yourselves supposing to be me to understand how I feel ? If you HAVE already known it is wrong, why wrong-doing after wrong-doing ? I think you seriously hate me. Thats the only answer I have right now.

----------


## mrRee

why Egyptians can construct pyramids faster?....they forgot to paint them...

----------


## exterminator

Look who's here!  :EEK!:

----------


## Username555

Idon't know what to do, many things mixed up in mind, i can't solve any

----------


## Voominibear

> Idon't know what to do, many things mixed up in mind, i can't solve any


I should have quitted being a purple's fan long ago, 
but how could they trust her ? 
simply because they want to get food thoughts and sources to complete the documents.

I understand what the callback is, I have no words about Days, about get-to-go. 
Its better not to have a say
I want to finish my research only.
Just that, and right then I will perhaps leave.

Don't ask me to think far into the  details I would not like to

I could refuse to take anything , I could interrupt anything 
no matter what.
YES I AM BAD, I AM NOT PERFECT, NOT PERFECT.
I was called bad boy
I am not afraid to be called once more.


That purple # 6 poem should be burnt to ashes (Try your best marketteer, you're gonna get some more online)

----------


## Tom Frohman

Pictures of My Dogs

----------


## asalways

I am not angry at all,
Am I "killing" someone too to get me the benefits ?
I used to see this pair programming not long ago, at McDonald's. I thought a Big Mcburger seller shot in the face.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Pictures Of Three of My Five Cats 
Scroll to the bottom of the link page for the pictures.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Woke up at 4AM this morning and let the dog out.
There was a skunk in the yard.
What a smelly mess.

----------


## MrViggy

Awww, he's so cute.

I came face to face with a skunk once.  Was "lounging" with my girlfriend at the elementary school (we were in college at the time), and heard a loud hiss.  I look up, and I'm looking right in the eyes of a skunk.  I just froze, and he backed away and left.

And, before the comments start, we were both fully clothed!   :Smilie:

----------


## GremlinSA

> Woke up at 4AM this morning and let the dog out.
> There was a skunk in the yard.
> What a smelly mess.


 Awww so cute...




> And, before the comments start, we were both fully clothed!


Hmm yeah sure ... We believe you  :Wink:

----------


## dglienna

Reminds me of the time my sister's dog got sprayed in the back yard.  She let out a yelp, which was unusual.  They smelled her before she got near the house.

30 quarts of tomatoe juice, and it still didn't kill the smell.  (she stayed out back for a few days after that)  even the kids stayed away from her.

----------


## gjs368

> Reminds me of the time my sister's dog got sprayed in the back yard.  She let out a yelp, which was unusual.  They smelled her before she got near the house.
> 
> 30 quarts of tomatoe juice, and it still didn't kill the smell.  (she stayed out back for a few days after that)  even the kids stayed away from her.


Our dog got sprayed by a skunk the night before we were going to take a road trip when i was a kid... and he was going with us. Made for a memorable trip   :Sick:

----------


## gjs368

I WIN I WIN!!!!!     :Wave:   :Wave:   :Wave:  

Oh, wait.. That's another thread....   :EEK!:  

Bummer....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

It was -4 degrees F  (-20 degrees C) this morning when I woke up. That is COLD...

----------


## toraj58

here is cold also and when i wore my overcoat i found your uncle's nose in my overcoat packet.

----------


## gjs368

The last post (previous to this, of course) was JAN 14th, 2009....
OR 4 months 15 days
OR 19 weeks 2 days
OR 135 days

 :Cool:

----------


## Khiem

:Frown:

----------


## Tom Frohman

I trimmed my mustache this morning. Growing the mustache was a hair raising experience.

I also washed out my coffee cup this morning..where did the last 6 months go?????

----------


## NonstopChachacha

This is like stories about whether or not US citizens should be allowed to own guns!

----------


## Khiem

I don't believe that Baki in BinhTan is that good with programming languages. Should someone is using his account. Maybe Scottoman Mayoruss!

----------


## olivthill2

Beware, that if your sentence is not copyrighted, then somebody else could use it and make money out of it! I don't say this is what will happen, but I don't it won't either. So, maybe, you might end up loosing millions, just because you were lazy and did not join a GNU licence to your post. That would be a such pity.

----------


## dglienna

I'll raise 'ya two more

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Beware, that if your sentence is not copyrighted, then somebody else could use it and make money out of it! I don't say this is what will happen, but I don't it won't either. So, maybe, you might end up loosing millions, just because you were lazy and did not join a GNU licence to your post. That would be a such pity.



Feel free to use anything I haven't said in your quest to make millions.
I've said a lot and haven't made millions. Therefore, I've eliminated a whole bunch of words and phrases that won't make you money.

For example, the "We can stamp out mental health in our lifetimes" campaign was not a success. Don't waste any time at all on this idea.

The "Why do programmers need to wear clothes at work?" campaign didn't win more than a handful of followers.

----------


## olivthill2

Interesting campaigns!

Myself I thought about launching a campaign: "Why don't we sell cell phones to kangaroos since they already have a pocket?"

----------


## dglienna

Oh, no...

----------


## Tom Frohman

I am bored.. :Mad:   :LOL:   :Cry:   :Frown:  .. :Mad:  :LOL:  :Cry:  :Frown:   :LOL:   :LOL: 





> The tears of the world are a constant quality. For each one who begins to weep, somewhere else another stops. The same is true of the laugh.





> Ever tried. Ever failed. No matter. Try again. Fail again. Fail better

----------


## Sarevok

wow I haven't posted in ages lol

----------


## Tom Frohman

> /** The only stupid question is the one you never ask. */


So questions like "how many points do you get for a three point shot?" are not stupid because they have been asked? Maybe if we asked and then unasked the question it would be stupider?  :Smilie: 

Or sometimes I ask myself "why is that Frisbee getting bigger and bigger?" Then it hits me.....

----------


## ThachQuanVy

Are you sure ? :Frown:  Don't make me dream to get lost again. Or I can only slap my butts.
It's not funny ! really not funny !  :Frown:

----------


## olivthill2

"We've got to get to the eighteenth floor", he said upliftingly. 
"This is a picture of my new house", he said visibly moved. 
"I've gained 45 pounds", he said heavily. 
"I'm waiting to see the doctor", she said patiently. 
"That's the third electric shock I've gotten this week!" she said, revolted. 
"My Sinatra impression needs some work", he said, trying to be frank. 
"OK, you can borrow it again," she relented. 
"I doubt Ill finish in the top three", he held forth. 
"I just hate camping", he confided intently. 
"Don't let me drown in Egypt!" he said, deep in denial. 
"Do these socks match?", I asked despairingly.

----------


## ThachQuanVy

I care to understand what you are really talking about while being taht bored

----------


## ChayKieu

They are pretending to sue each other 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ha555

1. It expensive, not on the cash paid to buy the item but on payment each month
2. it's old, we tend to pick young twinky boy to represent us online and attract potential online readers.
3. 


[comment out]Think a 3 reseon for me. we are a professional football palyers without legs[/comment out]

----------


## ChayKieu

3. a brother brought a sister to court because she violated his song copyright.
the case lasted 2 years to finalise and no one ever knows they were sister and brother, even the FBI. 
You know the final recompense is returned and shared by both when they got out of the US later for traveling to their homeland in Vietnam. They got famouse in the US then on. What a cool plan! Do you dare to do something similar even when you can use a satellite camera to watch out local police ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ThachQuanVy

We are messing up things because the dream sure never comes true, loss is loss, we know soon there will be true violence due to mental stimulae for sex orientation and neuralscience research

----------


## Tom Frohman

I stained the deck last week. Then I got to watch paint dry. It doesn't get any better than this.

----------


## ThachQuanVy

I am bored!  :Frown:

----------


## Tom Frohman

I am bored; therefore I am.
me taedet ; ergo sum.

----------


## Mr.Webman

\* :Big Grin: */ <<<< you are a real cheer leader !

----------


## Hansenforever

Are you still after potential men with advertisement of your daughters/nieces ?

----------


## Tom Frohman

I took out the trash this morning and then I brushed my teeth; it was a life changing experience.

----------


## gjs368

This thread is SO boring that nobody posts to it anymore...

----------


## Tom Frohman

On Saturday I walked down to my mailbox and it fell over as I took my mail out. The wooden post had rotted through. I went to the hardware store and got a new post and remounted the box. 

While I was at it I noticed that the drain pipe (actually the check valve in the pipe) from my sump pump was leaking. Actually leaking is an understatement, it was gushing water onto the basement floor. I had to get a new check valve. The new one was 1" (2.54 cm) shorter than the old one so I had to replace the pipe coming out of the sump pump with a longer pipe.  

Plumbing is not fun.

----------


## gjs368

Tom,
Now we ALL know that you've been up to 'sumping'

=:-O

----------


## Tom Frohman

Tom has no idea what that means.

----------


## Sharpie

Shaipie is bored. 
Sharpie don't know which one is true, which one is false.
if being unknown about something is true and that something is false, should Sharpie care ? 

Hey!You have slapped me from face to buttock for years and hung me upside down until my hair got grey!
 :Mad:

----------


## Skizmo

Sharpie talks about himself in the 3rd person, and everything sharpie says makes no sense at all. Maybe sharpie needs a shrink.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Thank you for sharing.

----------


## TheComputer

I am not bored. 
Do you know why I get thirsty  instantly after a (continuous) 5-10 minute English speech. My throat sometimes sores ? This doesn't happen when I use my native language.

----------


## Sharpie

I actually would like you "guys" to observe, record then make comments on all daily problems (interviews, technical aspects of discussion and whatever considered scientific, or tech-related issues). (But not really about watching stars with naked eyes). Discuss please. I have learned also much from you too. Thanks.

----------


## HarryCummings

Actual question is could I get a feel of how the universe look like ? is it beutiful or just another real dark side of the star in question ? Will my mind change completly after I could see it ? 
Yet I like something I call on the phone to my mom like, "Mommy, a theft is entering your house, watch out!, he has a big loaded gun and one sharp dagger in his pocket. if unavoidable, just let him stab you not shoot you in the face", then I at once call the police for help.

----------


## jonhylever

Have fun 

It's funny and marvelous.

----------


## Sharpie

kakakaka I have so much fun  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Sigh..Life.....

----------


## GremlinSA

ahhhh Tom ... Such is life...

----------


## Ledidas

What ? you called that central guy working for that Aussie company _my professor_ who commented on my stories as an illegal body stretch ? haha you made me roll on the floor laughing. Ok I tell you that he was a little trembling after he heated me up with his *sorry-we-can't-continue* behavior.  :Big Grin:  I am ready to be arrogant in those cases. 
He is still too far lower than my armpits. How can he become my professor ? SSorry to be a tad straight but the guy is kind of just a licker, untrustworthy representative manager.

----------


## wasfy

well I heard about someone who stabbed his ears to expel from the army's test  :Smilie:

----------


## End Of All

Ouch, that has got to hurt.

----------


## Ledidas

Tomorrow at 6 I will meet with a Hollander for a dotNet debate, yyayyy!!!!. No more centralers  :Big Grin:  if things turn out ok

----------


## wasfy

> Ouch, that has got to hurt.


big time but expelling from army in countries like egypt is like a miracle

----------


## Tom Frohman

No more Blue Monday!

----------


## wasfy

what's blue monday ??

----------


## Alin

Wow! Hey guys, this thread is still alive after all these years! Good stuff.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Still alive; still boring.

----------


## terminalXXX

I am not bored at all . I enjoy my life and enjoy myself too  :Smilie: , I always. 
A tooth of mine on the left side of mine seems like it's going to fall out. I just can't eat corn, anything hard but meat balls and hot dogs are fine; I ate a big hot dog last night at my local store BigC, and on my way home I kept wondering "how on earth could the store managers think up selling big hot dogs cooked in a German fast food style in front of their store ? How come they named their store BigC ?"

----------


## michael45

Im also bored read that all :P

----------


## terminalXXX

:Cry:  My manager told me that I had to stop, what is my life though, this time nothing bad occurred no fight no arguments no no nothing but die again. What is my career life for ? What the phuc!

----------


## terminalXXX

My right eye's upper lid just has been twitched all the time since this early evening, I guess something really wrong is happening or is going to happen very soon. 

Really worried!  :Frown:

----------


## emidevil

Uhm... this may be a far off thread. but im a nebie here in codeguru. i wanted to ask something but i dont know how to start a post? create a new discussion? i cant seem to find the button or am i just too dumb to find it . ? pleasee. do help or is anyone here an expert in the field of 01 multidimensional knapsack?

----------


## Tom Frohman

I see you did find a place to post knapsack questions. For the most part your post isn't boring enough for this thread. Right now I'm contemplating dust/grit suspended in water.

----------


## Tom Frohman

My washing machine stopped working. I fixed it.

----------


## alias2002

I like the story so much. Really interesting!

----------


## alias2002

Hey you again help me to remember the Albert Einstein definition @Tom Frohman. Basically the definition isn't forgettable so easily.

----------


## Sahir

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

is this thread still going? wow  :Smilie:

----------


## John E

> This thread is SO boring that nobody posts to it anymore...


Okay - this might liven it up (even if that's not really wanted!!)

AFAIK all mobile phones contain a GPS feature. If it's turned on, apparently anyone can go onto various web sites, type in your phone number and find out your location. I tried it yesterday and admittedly, none of the sites were able to locate my mobile phone. But it got me wondering... does anyone know if this is actually true?

Sorry if this topic is too interesting...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom Frohman

My cellphone lies. It doesn't want to be associated with me so it says it is somewhere else where I am not.

----------


## Tom Frohman

The "Everything is Awesome" lyric translated into latin:

Omnia sum magnifica omnia sum mirabilia tu es pars exercitus.
Omnia sum magnifica cum somnis experimur.

Everything is awesome, everything is cool when your part of a team
Everything is awesome, when you’re living out a dream.

----------


## Brad Jones

This thread is so boring that nobody has worked up the energy to post to it in months. I think I'll ignore it too.

----------


## 2kaud

Yawn - yet another election. Wake me up when it's all over.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tom Frohman

Boring Sidney, Boring....

----------


## Adrianosaunder

This thread is intersting and funny.

----------


## 2kaud

> Yawn - yet another election. Wake me up when it's all over.


It's over now - so I've woken up  :Wave:

----------


## 2kaud

and a Happy New Year to all  :Wave:

----------


## Tom Frohman

Half a score and seven years ago Tom brought forth upon this forum a new thread dedicated to the proposition that this thread is boring.

----------


## Tom Frohman

It is still boring.

----------


## 2kaud

The yawnfullness is terrific!

----------


## wolle

This thread illustrates the so called symbol grounding problem very well. It does not have to define boring because it is self-explanatory boring.

----------


## 2kaud

It is self-defining.

----------


## wolle

> It is self-defining.


I'll keep my reply as boring as possible.  :Smilie: 

The symbol grounding problem is new to me. I came across it while checking out the issue of consciousness in Artificial Intelligence. It is argued that for an AI to be conscious it cannot rely on a self-contained dictionary of symbols that are explained together in relation to each other. Instead at least some symbols must be self-explanatory, that is grounded in some sort of tangible reality. For the boring thread to ground boring it must evoke the sensation of boredom in the AI who/which then can associate the symbol boring with the actual feeling of being bored. 

Apparently with grounded information human level consciousness in AI can be achieved. Quite scary to have machines with a sense of self comparable to ours. I doubt it's even desirable. It raises ethical questions. Do they have human rights or are they our slaves? And exactly how do we benefit from their intelligence? Say they have a much higher IQ than the average human. Practically it means they are much better at solving Raven Matrix puzzles than humans but how do we benefit from that? Ordinary computers executing algorithms will still outdo AI-machines with high IQ. Running algorithms fast is not the strength of human intelligence no matter how high the IQ. But couldn't such AI-machines use their high IQ to invent better algorithms? Unfortunately most real problems are NP-hard and take almost infinite time to solve. No genius, man or machine, can change that because it's a law of nature that sets an upper limit to computing just as it does with speed (you cannot travel faster than light). Admittedly the limit for computing is not yet proved but very likely.

So to me, machines with human style intelligence seems like a dead end. In fact even human style intelligence itself may be a dead end. It is an ongoing evolutionary experiment with an unknown outcome. We consider ourselves the crown of creation but our intelligence may very well enable us to destroy our habitat Earth. If we manage to self-destruct and go extinct, evolution will just unceremoniously remove intelligence from its list of promising traits and continue without us as if we never existed.

----------


## Tom Frohman

That post was too interesting for this thread...zzzzzzzzzzz.

----------


## wolle

> That post was too interesting for this thread...zzzzzzzzzzz.


Sorry for that, I'll try another topic. Hopefully the one I have in mind will be a better fit. It should because one of its most influential figures goes by the name of Mr. Bohr. 

I'm talking about Quantum Mechanics. QM is a subject I've never managed to understand but now I at least understand why I don't understand it. It's because I've never realized that there are several competing interpretations of QM and I've always only come across the dominant one, the so called Copenhagen interpretation. It states that there exist no particles in the classical sense, only wave-functions; A physical particle *is* a wave-function meaning that nature is fundamentally probabilistic. I find it hard to believe.

I'm aware of the quote attributed to Einstein that "God does not play dice" but I've always thought he said so because he had gotten old and couldn't grasp QM. But now I understand that Einstein's critique has lived on and resulted in several alternatives to the Copenhagen interpretation. I'm particularly interested in the one by David Bohm. Here a particle *is* a classical particle. The particle is affected by a classical field but also by a quantum field and these together satisfy the Schrödinger equation with the same results as with the Copenhagen interpretation.

Fine but what is a quantum field? I don't know. Introducing it doesn't solve the mystery of QM but in the Bohm interpretation at least a particle is a particle and not some statistical ghost - and that's good enough for me.

https://aeon.co/ideas/what-einstein-...-not-play-dice

----------


## 2kaud

ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Tom Frohman

Boring would be preferable to the year 2020.
Please....

----------


## monicool

What...............

----------


## rockz

There was once a horse, which headed towards a Hill. It started to climb the hill and find out whats on the other side. It started climbing up and up and up. One day he finally reached the crest of the hill but he found out it was only the military crest, so he kep on climbing. Once he reached the actual crest, he took a peak on the other side and found himself where he started, so he started climbing down and down and down.....

----------


## flectoros

stop boring, just play games))

----------


## gypyvag

I hope you mean playing boring games?)

----------


## s09

I have to say... this place is the life of the party  :Smilie:  .

----------


## 2kaud

Well either it's a really boring party or this thread isn't meeting it's objectives........

----------


## John E

Are there any US developers here living in Atlanta?

Here in the UK, our BBC still offers a teletext service with world news & weather etc. And I've often noticed that the weather for Atlanta seems to be almost permanent thunderstorms!!

That's gotta be a boring place to live   :LOL:

----------


## Tom Frohman

This is boring. Boring,Sydney, Boring.

----------

